# How About Some Introductions?



## PigSoldier

I'm Suzi, 19, studying music at the University of Southampton, in the south of England, but originally from London.

I'm a big Disney nut (although that probably goes without saying, what with me posting on a board for college-age Disney fans. But I digress  ), particularly the animated films (I'm the only person I've ever met who cries EVERY TIME at the end of Beauty and the Beast  ). I've been to WDW 3 times, DLP a whole lot more, and I'm planning my first ever trip to DL for next March.

I'm a major film buff, and love just about any kind of music. 

'Twould be nice to hear from everyone else here, find out who everyone is!


----------



## Linxzy

I'm Mayleen, 21, studying biomedical sciences at the Interamerican University in Puerto Rico. This will be my last semester. 

I'm another disney nut. Have gone to WDW about 9 times. Was going to be on the CP(fall 2003), but because of personal issues and school, couldn't go.   

Love music, almost any type. Watch way to much tv.


----------



## JCTigger

My name is Jill I'm 22 years old and a History major at Middlesex College about 45 mins north of Boston I was in the college program Feb-Aug 2001 i worked on big thunder mountain in WDW. Without the everyday that I would go to the parks to play while I worked there I've been to the World about 50 or so times (at least once a year since I was 2)


----------



## PrincessCandaceMarie

Hey Everyone ~ I'm Candy (Princess Candace Marie to the others lol) and I'm a student at the Art Institute....(studying animation)....I love WDW too..been going since I lived in Cape Coral, FL; and hope to meet other people here!


----------



## chadfromdallas

Hola all, names Chad(    )

I'm just your average 20 year old Disney/motorcycle enthusiasts working on my second year at the University of North Texas(Denton, Texas) towards a masters in accounting. 

I've been going to Disney World since I was an infant with my parents and had my first solo experience not too long ago.


----------



## SDAngel101

Hi I'm Maggie a 19 year old 2nd year at Cal Poly Pomona (Pomona, California). I'm studying Sociology with no partictular option in mind. I have only been to WDW once, but I have been to DL many of times. I'm a member of the Theta Omega chapter of the sorority Zeta Tau Alpha. I love to dance, go horseback riding, go swimming at the beach or a pool, and I love to meet new people.


----------



## Razor Roman

Howdy.. I'm Roman. I just turned 26, so technically I'm a grown up now.

I don't go to college any more, but I did graduate from The College of New Jersey, and I am currently a full time employee there... does that count?

Anyway, I did the Disney College Program a long time ago! (Spring 99!) And would be happy to answer any questions or chat with anyone who is interested in the CP.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Hi, everyone!  I'm Sarah and I'm a sophomore at Marquette University (Milwaukee, WI) majoring in elementary education and English.  I'm a HUGE Disney fan- I've been to Disney World 8 times and will be heading down for my 9th visit in March and just returned from my first trip to Disneyland.  I like most sports, mainly soccer and volleyball.  I look forward to talking to you guys.


----------



## IloveDMB

Hi all!  My name is Traci.  I graduated from Stockton College (NJ) in May and am currently a part time banquet server.  I was supposed to do the college program this past fall but for personal reasons, could not go.  I was disappointed, but everything happens for a reason, you know?

My next trip to Disney is in April to see my little sister's marching band in the parade at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## princesstommi

Hi!  I guess I'm a grown-up like Roman.  But, I'm going back to school!  I'm 26, got my undergraduate degree in Business Administration - Marketing from Colorado State University.  I've just started working on my MBA with a conc. in Accounting.

I did the College Program in Fall 2000.  And it was the best semester I've ever had!!!  I'd love to chat or answer questions about my program.  I'm sure it's changed a little by now though.

I worked at MGM in merchandise around the main entrance (Oscar's, Crossroads, Sid's, Package Pickup, etc).  I loved it!!!  I met my DH that semester, and we hope to move back there in a couple of years when we are both done (or at least he's done) with school.


----------



## Simba

Hey Everyone!!!  My name is TJ and I'm a Junior at Central Michigan University.  I'm majoring in Accounting and love all kinds of sports.  I'm a student assistant coach for the Men's basketball team.
     I'll be going on my 20th WDW vacation on April 5th of this year.  I've been pretty much once a year since i was born.


----------



## teh fish

Jeff, 22, majoring in Parks, Recreation, and Tourism with concentration in Tourism and Business Management with a concentration in Supply chain/Operation management at NC State University.  Two more years to go b/c of  a major switch junior year.

I do theatre and enjoy working on computers.


----------



## Garden Stater

hey, i'm amy and i'm majoring in recreation, park, and tourism management at penn state. i was accepted into the wdwcp for spring advantage '05 (for merchandise) but i turned it down because i didn't think it was the best idea for me to do it as a freshman. i hope to interview again in two years and actually get to go!

-amy


----------



## phisigprincess

Hi, I'm Sarah.  I'm 23 and just graduated from Clarion University of Pennsylvania a couple of days ago. Now I'm unemployed and desparately searching for a job in public relations or development. 

I got engaged in Disneyworld (behind Cinderella's Castle) on Dec. 16, 2003. We're getting married on June 17, 2006 but not at Disney. I'm certainly getting Disney involved in the wedding! Mickey and Minnie are already our caketopper!  

I'm (shocked face!) in love with all things Disney. Other people call it a sick obsession, people on the DIS call it normal.  I have a dance minor, I'm auditioning for a dance team in Pittsburgh soon, I'm a sister of Phi Sigma Sigma, I love Colin Firth... hmm... I'm sure there's lots of other random things. For now, hi to everyone!!


----------



## Erinappler

Hey guys, my name is Erin. Im 22, from NY. I did the college program spring of '03 and it was a great experience.  I did recreation at the All Stars Resorts and lived in Chatam. I'd definitely recommend doing the program if you can!! It was an awesome time.


----------



## T-CoTink411

Hi everyone, I'm Tara. I'm 18 years old and in my first year at Marquette University in Milwaukee, Wisconsin (hey Sarah!) where I study exercise science and eventually physical therapy. I've been to Disney World 10 times and am going again with friends this coming June... I absolutely love it!

I'm trying to figure out if I'll have the time to fit in a semester away from school, but I'm still seriously considering the college program in Orlando.


----------



## jimmybop

HEYYYYYYY.... I'm Chad (despite what my screen name might tell you), 21 from Up State NY.  I'm a CP alumni from the Spring of 2002.  I did quick service food and beverage at Blizzard Beach (also did foods and All-star Sports and wide world of sports, Life guarded at Blizzard Beach and did some ushering at a few Alanta Braves baseball games).  Now I'm a campus rep for the College Porgram at my school and also work at the Disney Store.     This spring semester will be my first Sr. Semester at Utica College, Communication Major.....      ummm.. thats it!!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

I'm -em most people call me well -em 

I'm 24 and *almost* done with a degree in Hospitality Mgmt-

 I did the CP thing all of 01- Jan-Aug Rock n Roller Coaster and Aug-Jan Monorails

I also plan to head back to Disney after graduation to whoever wants me out of DL/WDW 

-em


----------



## bml815

Hi All,
  I'm Brandy, technically grown up, like a couple of you other guys.  I'm 25 and a recent Culinary Institute of New Orleans grad (a career change after a degree in English from the University of Mississippi {OLE MISS}.  I will be there to participate in the college program from Jan. 10 until May 6.  

Have a Great Day!
Brandy


----------



## elisebutt

Well in that case  - I'm really, really grown up - lol

I'm 39 and a mom with 2 darling boys - 4 & 9. 

I'm also a full time student at Birmingham Uni, in the 1st year of a Marketing Mgmt BA(hons) degree. Also studied Tourism and Business Mgmt last year.

Only been to WDW about 3 times, DLP twice, DLC just the once, but going back in March to have my birthday breakfast with the princesses   - Well I will be 40 so I need an extra special treat to take my mind off it!!!


----------



## DisneyRef

Hi all!

I'm Brad, a 20 year old management student from Rutgers U. in New Brunswick, NJ. I've wanted to do the CP but it doesn't work out well with the program I am in at Rutgers. Oh well, I guess I'll have to settle for the occasional trip down and who knows what'll happen after graduation...


----------



## mrFDNY

????


----------



## DisTeach

Hey!  My name is Kristen, and I'm a 22-year-old Secondary English Education major at Rivier College in Nashua, New Hampshire.  I'm currently teaching 10th and 11th graders and taking a few classes; I graduate in May!  I love Disney more than my other friends, and when I tell people I enjoy it they look at me wondering how old I _really_ am lol.  You all know it doesn't matter how old you are; we all love everything Disney!  Needless to say, I'll be excited to meet new people who share this interest, and others as well.  Welcome everyone!


----------



## ChisJo

Hey everyone!
My name is Joline. I am a 26 yo Nursing student from Edmonton, Canada. I have been to WDW twice and am anticipating my third visit after I am done my preceptorship in 2006. 
I love Disney and am slowly turning my home into a Disney home - and it's driving my family nuts!
Happy to see that this board finally added something for us college Disney crazies!
Jo


----------



## wdwgirl03

T-CoTink411 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm Tara. I'm 18 years old and in my first year at Marquette University in Milwaukee, Wisconsin (hey Sarah!) where I study exercise science and eventually physical therapy. I've been to Disney World 10 times and am going again with friends this coming June... I absolutely love it!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I'll have the time to fit in a semester away from school, but I'm still seriously considering the college program in Orlando.



Hi Tara!! Yay for Marquette!!


----------



## JCTigger

DisTeach said:
			
		

> Hey!  My name is Kristen, and I'm a 22-year-old Secondary English Education major at Rivier College in Nashua, New Hampshire. QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Kristen we are pretty much neighbors i live in Chelmsford Ma like 10 mins from you


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

I'm Eric, 22, recent alumnus of Syracuse University, grew up in Ann Arbor Michigan (Go Blue!), and as of 11am today, am no longer doing the WDWCP.  

However, I'm staying in Orlando, and as of tomorrow (or possibly next week, not sure when the computer change will take effect), I'll be a part time (CR for those who understand the abbreviations) Disney Cast Member.  I've put in an application for FT, and am waiting to hear from Casting about that.

In my free time, I'm a huge computer nerd, plus a hockey fan, and my claim to fame is that in the past 4 years, I've travelled well over 15,000 miles just to watch various hockey games (over 25,000 if you count a hockey team trip to Europe this past summer).  I also like listening to music, hanging out with friends, and (of course), Walt Disney World.  (any or all of these could be combined as needed )


----------



## JCTigger

SyracuseWolvrine said:
			
		

> However, I'm staying in Orlando, and as of tomorrow (or possibly next week, not sure when the computer change will take effect), I'll be a part time (CR for those who understand the abbreviations) Disney Cast Member.  I've put in an application for FT, and am waiting to hear from Casting about that.



Congrats are you staying at you location or are you changing locations? When i was down there a friend of mine had been trying to get FT for almost a year she started out as a CP then was seasonal and so forth so good luck with that! I'm with ya and the hockey i love going to hockey games ( not totally versed in all that everything means but im getting the hang of it) its a bummer that the NHL isnt playing this season i was going to try and go to a bruins game for the first time normally i just go to college games

~Jill


----------



## Blueeyes101817

im jen...20 years old...saw a bunch of other people from nj(rutgers, tcnj, stockton)..im a sophomore at Rowan-majoring in early childhood education.
been to disney a bunch of times with family and friends..and have 3 trips planned for this year--and of course, all my friends around here wonder why i love going to disney


----------



## DaisieJ225

I'm Jillian, 18 (soon to be 19 in a little over 2 months) I go to Community College for Business Management and want to go to Point Park for Sports Management afterwards.

I'm a big disney and sports fanatic. I love Baseball and Wrestling. My favorite sports team if you can't tell by my info is the Pittsburgh Pirates.  My favorite things Disney are the Lion King Trilogy and Peter Pan.  I've been to Disney I don't know how many times and I love their shows, especially the Festival of the Lion King and Tarzan Rocks.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

JCTigger said:
			
		

> Congrats are you staying at you location or are you changing locations? ... I'm with ya and the hockey i love going to hockey games ( not totally versed in all that everything means but im getting the hang of it) its a bummer that the NHL isnt playing this season i was going to try and go to a bruins game for the first time normally i just go to college games
> 
> ~Jill



For the time being, I'm staying in my same location.  However, I applied for FT in 4 areas, none of which is the one I'm in currently.

College Hockey is my game ... the NHL is fun, but it's too expensive for me.  Between college puck and juniors and minor leagues, I can usually get my hockey fix ... it's difficult to do down here, but that doesn't stop me from trying.


----------



## JCTigger

ive never been to an NHL game but i work in the city and my train stops right at the fleetcenter where the bruins play so my friend and i who also works with me wanted to try and get to at least one game this season but alas this didnt work out... i would have loved to play hockey but i busted my knee and cant even skate anymore it hurts to much and im still learning the game i grew up in a house were sports werent a big thing so im figuring it out on my own now i mainly just go to college games since its only like 10 bucks a game for me


----------



## KingKobra

Hey guys I'm Rob. I'm 19 and a freshman at Boston University. My current major is international relations with a minor in journalism. I hope to do the college program sometime in the near future so i'll def be on here a lot askin questions.


----------



## grlpwrd

I'm also really, really grown up.  

I'm 37 and I am slowly, but surely finishing my bachelor's at a public university here in Virginia - I have stalkers (yikes) so I keep the name mum. I have about 24 classes to go. I plan to eventually make it to the College of William and Mary to attend law school or earn my MBA.

I've previously attended U of WA (go huskies!), Seattle U, and William and Mary for some courses. That is what happens when you change your major 4 times, get married and have kids (I have 4 with one on the way), move around a lot because of my hubby's lucrative career, and live too comfortably in the suburbs. lol

BTW my hubby lives and works in NY for now (he's a contract design engineer - a "jobshopper") and I stay put to finish school. We're strange that way, though, as we have lived this lifestyle since 1998.


----------



## JCTigger

KingKobra said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm Rob. I'm 19 and a freshman at Boston University. My current major is international relations with a minor in journalism. I hope to do the college program sometime in the near future so i'll def be on here a lot askin questions.



ask all the questions you need theres a bunch of us alumni to help answer them...   
I would wait till you are at least second semester sophmore to try and do the program i did it right off freshman year and had a hard time getting back in the swing of things in school plus youll want to stay there like SyracuseWolvrine did i know i didnt want to come home but i had to sadly!!    :jumping4:


----------



## ARCard

.


----------



## FutureAshleyDukes

I'm Ashley, I'm 21, and am an English Ed. major. I haven't been to WDW since I was 12, but I can't wait to go with my DF for our wedding next January!


----------



## figfan2002

Hiya. I'm Mel, I'm 20, and a junior at Indiana University... I've loved Disney since before I can remember and going again in March. Cant wait!


----------



## tazz23

Im Tammy and im at the University of Nottingham in England studing Biochemisty and Genetics (and a little spanish). Originally from Brighton on the south of England. Big disney fan! Been to disneyworld only 3 times now- twice with family and went with rich, dcentity2000  (infact suzy (pigsoldier) hes at the university of southampton!) last september! also been to disneyland paris twice   

Hello everyone!


----------



## PigSoldier

How brilliant, another Southampton Disney fan! That town's definately a bit short on people who appreciate the genius of Carousel of Progress. The philistines.

Nottingham's a lovely university, I've got a few friends up there. And nothing is more fun than sitting in a pub called the Robin Hood IN Nottingham. But then, I'm easily pleased


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

I'm Norah. I'm 19 (turning 20 in May YEAH). Yeah I am the mod..please don't hate me  
I am a second semester sophomore at DePauw University in Indiana. Yes that is DePauw with a W. I do NOT go to DePauL and I do NOT go to school in Chicago.
I am a history major, biology minor.
Member of Delta Gamma sorority.


----------



## WDWsocstar12

Hey, I'm Heather from LI, NY but sadly must return to SC for school in a few days.  I am a Junior,  Sport Management major at Winthrop University.  I did the college program this past Spring as a lifeguard.  I worked mostly at the All-Star resorts but I also got the opportunity to work at the CR and GF. I plan to do a CP intership next year, I just can't get enough of Disney.


----------



## Lola

I'm Laura... 19, and a sophomore at Rowan in NJ, majoring in Communications with a specialization in Advertising and Public Relations... possibly transfering to Montclair State in the fall.  I've been to Disney World like 15 times, Disney Land once, and I've been on the Disney Cruise too...


----------



## Luvdancink

Hi I'm Kristy. I'm 20. I just graduated from LPN school, and I have a year to go for my RN. I love disney and my boyfriend has never been so I'd like to take him.


~Kristy


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

Lola said:
			
		

> I'm Laura... 19, and a sophomore at Rowan in NJ, majoring in Communications with a specialization in Advertising and Public Relations... possibly transfering to Montclair State in the fall.  I've been to Disney World like 15 times, Disney Land once, and I've been on the Disney Cruise too...


OMG I havent seen you on here in forever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDAngel101

LOLAA.. hi


----------



## Lola

Hello hello girlsssssssssss.   Time to wreak some havoc around hurr!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

hey lola--i go to rowan too


----------



## Blue_devil

Im Jared, 19 from Rotorua, New Zealand. I go to Auckland University of Technology in Auckland, New Zealand. Studying sport and recreation/exercise science/fitness training. Dont do a hell of a lot really, eat sleep and go gym is about all i do.
Been to wdw twice and 3 trips to DL(but like 10-12 days between those trips).


----------



## Jemstar

Hi I'm Gemma, I'm 21 (22 next month!) and graduated last June with a BSc (Hons) in Pschology from the University of York! So i'm technically a grown up now but I miss being a student!! I have a full time job in Marketing now and have just moved into my own house with my boyfriend! I love WDW and have been 5 times, since 1998!


----------



## Lola

Weeeeird, I never knew anyone from Rowan was here!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

haha i know--me either!


----------



## Lola

It's weird that you're a sophomore too.  Do you live on campus?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

no..i live at home


----------



## natty41

Hey all! I'm Natalie, 19 years old and go to UW-Milwaukee. I am currently on the path to becoming a nurse. I love playing basketball and running and I've been to WDW 8 times and I'll be going there in June with some friends! (Tara...148 days!!! ahhhhh!!!  )

I am totally going to do the WDW college program next year!!! I can't wait!


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

Lola said:
			
		

> Hello hello girlsssssssssss.   Time to wreak some havoc around hurr!


Hey better not cause too much trouble...I'll be watching you


----------



## DisHornFan

Hello everyone!    My name is Courtney and I go to the Univerity of Texas at Austin (Hook 'Em!).  I am going to be a Kinesiology major with a minor in Spanish.  I just returned from my 5th trip to the World and I love it.  None of my friends understand my obsession but its ok I'll convert them  .  I used to post on the Teen Board a long time ago under a different name but I haven't posted in awhile and I forgot my name.  Neway I'm so excited about the College Board!  I want to do the CP soooo bad, hopefully in a few semesters (fall 06) but who knows......hmmm I guess thats all.  Bye!


----------



## dcentity2000

tazz23 said:
			
		

> rich, dcentity2000  (infact suzy (pigsoldier) hes at the university of southampton!)



That's me! That's me! Woooo!

I'm Rich, I'm a loony lefty who's taking a year out of uni (college) to learn some psychiatry and to form a syndicate. As me profile says, I'm into precision shooting (which I teach), psychiatry, quantum sub-atomic and meta-physics, books, music, debates, politics, philosophy and the finer things in life (good friends) 



Rich::


----------



## Lola

Ohhhhhh Norah... You know we'll behave... Most of the time.


----------



## PigSoldier

If there's one thing Southampton can _never_ have too much of, it's loony lefties!

Do you mind if I ask what a syndicate is?


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

Lola said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh Norah... You know we'll behave... Most of the time.



I am sure you guys will be better than the others lol


----------



## WDWfanatic288

hey everyone!! I'm Jules and a freshmen at the University of Pennsylvania in Philly!! I've been to Disney 10 times and DL 2 times(with a trip this Spring Break to DL with Marissa!!!) I'm a huge disney fan and I also love movies  

I'm sooo excited for the College Board!! I can't wait to get back into posting


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Hi. I'm Kim, I'm 19, and I'm a sophomore at SCCC.


----------



## Stephanie218

I'm stephanie, freshman at stonehill college currently.  i'm transferring to arizona state next year because my boyfriend's there now, excited to get out of the cold!!  i'm a business major and religion minor and i want to go into hotel management.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Hi, I'm Corey. I am 23, married, no children. Currently I am a graduate student at Portland State University in Oregon working on my MA in Technical Writing. I also recieved my BA from PSU in June of 2004. 

Like Sarah on pg 1, I am a phi sig... now I am an advisor for our chapter and am working to get our alumnae chapter up and running. So, I am still a kid! I get to hang out with all the ladies all the time and act like a crazy college student.

My DH and I had never been to Disney World before our honeymoon last september. We had to delay the honeymoon over a year so that we had the money to go all out (since we bought a house too). It was amazing. Now we are going back again in September. We were planning the trip before we even left Disney! I think "adicted" sums it up.

I have always been a disney baby. My grandparents live in Santa Ana, about 10 minutes away from Disneyland and I grew up in Riverside about an hour away. We always had season passes and were always there. Now, I am not sure I could go back to Disneyland (unless as a starter trip with kids) just because Disney World is so amazing.

Oh, and I can be long winded!


----------



## FunkyRooster

Hey, I'm Jenny from New York and graduating in May majoring in Sports Management.  I did the College Program Spring of 2003 and had the most amazing experience.  I miss it sooo much and def recommend it for anyone thinking of doing it...I've met such great people and loved living in Florida with nice warm weather for a few months!!


----------



## nmudisneyfan

Hi everyone! I just discovered the college boards.
Well, I'm Jamey and I'm a senior at Northern Michigan University in Marquette, MI. I'm a Secondary History Education Major and an English Education Minor. I'm not too sure how long I plan on teaching, I really want to get a masters in History and possibly a Ph.d. I really want to eventually do museum work. 
I'm also a Disney nut and a shopaholic.


----------



## T-CoTink411

natty41 said:
			
		

> Hey all! I'm Natalie, 19 years old and go to UW-Milwaukee. I am currently on the path to becoming a nurse. I love playing basketball and running and I've been to WDW 8 times and I'll be going there in June with some friends! (Tara...148 days!!! ahhhhh!!!  )
> 
> I am totally going to do the WDW college program next year!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Wildman113

I am new here (well, new at posting things).  My name is Kyle.  I'm a senior at University of Montevallo (a small college close to Birmingham, Alabama) about to graduate with a BBA in Management in May.  As of right now I don't know of my plans immediately following (as far as a job).  If you would like to assist in that endeavor, I would be more than glad to let you. 

As for very immediate plans, I'll be headed down to the World after I graduate!!! Graduation is on May 7th; pure enjoyment begins May 8.

I love Disney, music, movies, chatting, and reading (other material than a textbook, preferably).  I also play piano, which offers a lot of enjoyment.

Kyle


----------



## ashlet

Hey everyone,

I'm Ashley, I'm 18, from Rhode Island, but I am a freshman at NYU.  Kind of undecided in my major.   I'm doing the CP this semester (January 19-August 12, merchandise)!   I'm sooo excited.

Ashley


----------



## tink85

AH! I get busy for a semester and the DIS starts a college board?? I missed this! I'm a 20 year old in a month who goes to Gettysburg College, an English major, just don't ask what I plan on doing with that degree   

I've been going to Disney World since I was 2 and have been around 10 ten times over the years. I adore it, I can always be eight years old there! So exicited there's finally a board for other college kids around here


----------



## LinnyLye

Woah, weird! I live in Hanover, Pa!! Like 20 minutes from Gettysburg...

Anyway, I'm Lindsey, a freshman at McDaniel College in Maryland (the school changed there name.. before it was Western Maryland College so you may know it). I am majoring in Chemistry, minor in forensics. Pledging Phi Sigma Sigma . I surf, dance, and run. That's about it!  
My family is nuts about Disney. We have a Christmas tree dedicated to it.. a wall in our house dedicated to it... and our kitched is pretty Disney'ed out too. We're a crazy bunch   . I am going to be in Disney over Spring Break with my friends and I'll be back in May.


----------



## tink85

That's where we go to go to the movies now since our movie theater closed and its where Utz chips are made...I hold Hanover dear to my heart! :-D


----------



## sillykaren

Hey everyone, Karen here.  19 year old female from mostly sunny California.  I am a second year at Sacramento State.  I have been to WDW about 5 times, and DL a ton.  With four cruises on the Disney Magic I thoroughly love Disney.


----------



## Briarprincess

Hello all!
My name's Mallory.  I'm a freshman at Rider University in NJ.  Elementary Education/Psychology double major with a minor in Special Education.  I've been a huge Disney fan my whole life.  Have gone to WDW over 18 times now, and DL once with my high school.  My whole family is disney crazy.  I worked at the Disney Store around home for a few months but that didn't work out too well with my hs schedule.  
I don't know much about the CP program, but it's sounds pretty cool.  Anyone able to tell me more about it??


----------



## Rose_Greenthumb

Hi

I'm Emma and I'm 16 so not technically in college as this board means but I'm in college in England! I'm doing French, English Lit, English Language and Theatre Studies. But feel free to tell me to disappear!


----------



## PigSoldier

It's the college board... you're at college. Doesn't look like any dissapearing's in order.  

Welcome Emma!


----------



## MissMouse21

Hey there!
 My name is Liz, I am 22 years old, and finishing up my last semester at Framingham State in Massachusetts with a BS in Fashion Merchandising. I am SO excited to find out that there are other college kids who love Disney like I do!!


----------



## UncleKyle

Hey everyone,I'm Kyle a long time DISer here. I attend Western Kentucky University with a double major in history and political science. I'm 24, I did the college program in the Fall of 2001. I've only got 2 semesters left of college, here is hoping I can finally get it done! Feel free to drop me a line with questions about the college program, or just to chat.


----------



## disneyfan05

hello, im Rebecca and i'm 17 (almost 18!) and i'm still a senior in high school in Cincinnati,OH. i will be attending the University of Cincinnati and majoring in Pharmacy (Pre-Pharmacy). i will be starting there this fall. i just saw that there was a college board and i wanted to see if i could get a hint on what college life was like, i hope thats ok?!?! but im a huge disney freak and i've been to disney almost 10 times!    

 :thewave:


----------



## Lynn CC

Well, since I've posted a lot on this board I'd better introduce myself to those of you who don't know me.  
I'm a mother of a college bound (Fall of 05) son.
I'm 42 and going back to school to finish my degree in the Fall of 05 too!
I got my Associates degree over 20 years ago. 
Time does fly, so all you young college students ENJOY!!


----------



## Tinkerbellfan144

My name is Chairity and I just graduated from the UOF in Dec. I am 23 and I have a major in dance and I am going to open my own studio in Orlando/Kissimee.  I love disney and have been to DW a lot DL 6 times and DLP once. I have an AP for WDW and go a lot! I am getting married at the end of Feb. and am going on a WDW honeymoon. I have a little girl Kayla Marie who is almost 7 months.


----------



## Soccer Princess

Hi! I'm Mandy and I attend the University of Louisville (Go Cards!) where I major in Business Marketing. I am a member of Sigma Kappa Sorority (Greek Week and Greek Sing Champs!) and am actively involved on campus. I was accepted into the WDWCP for this past fall, but I had to decline due to family circumstances. I am considering re-applying before I graduate though!


----------



## Cratster

My name is Kyle and i am a sophomore at St. Ambrose University in Davenport, Iowa.  I am an economics and political science major with a minor in pre law studies.  I also have been accepted to the Walt Disney World College Program but had to turn it down because my school is bad about letting people do the program.  Hopefully sometime i can do it


----------



## supercarrie

Hi everyone!

I'm Carrie, I'm 18, and I am a first year at UCLA, majoring in history and minoring in political science. I am resuming posting on these boards after a pretty long break, and looking forward to getting back into it! I am from Orange County, CA so I grew up going to Disneyland pretty much at least once a month, and have been to WDW 5 times (my next planned trip isn't until 2006 sadly.) I have been to DLP once and am planning on going back sometime between August and December (I am studying in London this autumn and really looking forward to it!!) Oh, and I am hopefully spending this summer working at the Disneyland Resort.  Looking forward to meeting everyone (and saying hi to some old friends!)


----------



## PigSoldier

Hi Carrie!  

How fantastic that you're studying in London! Whereabouts will that be?


----------



## DisneySurfGirl

Hiya!

I'm a 21 yr old student from the UK (originally from London) studying at the University of Kent at Canterbury (about 75 miles South of London). I'm doing a degree in Politics and hope to go into teaching. I'm actually going to be doing some of my studies in Florida in 2 years time   

Pigsoldier, where abouts in London are you? We should have a meet up when supercarrie comes over. We can sit in a pub with mickey mouse ears on   (and yet we won't be the wierdest ones in there - one thing I love about London there's always someone freakier than you!  )

Helz x x x


----------



## supercarrie

The UC system has a study center in the Bloomsbury area, its actually just down the road from the British Museum (very very close, about a 5 minute walk.) And I will be living in a flat somewhere close to there, most likely either in the Bloomsbury or Holborn areas. And meeting up with you guys would be wonderful!


----------



## CrazyChristie416

Lets see where should I begin. I am a 21 year old NYU student majoring in
Early Childhood/ Special Education. I am double majoring in Psychology. I am
hoping to be teaching in one of the NYC public schools one day, educating young minds while they are still young and innocent. I am planning to integrate my love for Disney in my classroom. I am also interested in obtaining a graduate degree in psychology. I think I am most interested in eventually becomming a child psychologist in an educational environment, but I change my mind all the time.

After attending 4 different colleges and majoring in everything, I really
mean everything, ( I went from Pre Med Bio student to Classics major, to nursing student, to psycho bio major, and considered almost everything else) I really feel that education is what I truly want to do with my life. Right now I spend most of my free time observing students, tutoring and student teaching, while doing the one thing I do best, studying. I also work a few days a week assisting in a dental office which I hate. Sucking saliva and blood out of peoples mouths isn't the most glamorous job in the world, but thats where I learned my obsession with in office teeth whitening. 

I have a weird obsession with collecting Disney Tote bags. I manage to bring
home a few each time I go to WDW. I hate using back packs and small purses so I use tote bags for almost everything.  I love the new beaded movie scene ones, and I am desperately surching for the turquoise Ariel one.

I also collect Lithographs so I have managed to pre order multiple copies of
every movie so far that come with lithographs. So maybe thats the reason why I have 6 copies of Finding Nemo laying around.

I was a TDS CM from October 2001- January 2004 (sniff)  I started my journey at 5th Ave and ended it at the store at ABC studios upon its closure. I will always cherish my time as a CM and never forget the wonderful people I've met, the great experiences, and how much it added to my Disney obsession. Even though there were some things that have upset me (World of Disney casting) I will always have a place for Disney in my heart.

Crystal  
NYC


----------



## KtGCheeks

Hello fellow college folks!  Im 20 (21 in less than 2 months!     here at the Univ. of Cincinnati as a social work/ sociology major (also doing some PR/ Communication studies... that was my orig. major).  Ive been working at the Disney Store for about 1 1/2 years (but sadly we are no longer owned by Disney...   ) but thats ok because in 24 days I will be down in Orlando as a College Programer!! I'll be working in merchandising.  
  Basically I am a happy go lucky gal that loves all things kids and Disney and never want to grow up


----------



## Paradise_disney

Well I just came across this board, my name is Laura, I am 20 years old and a sophomore at the University of Arizona. I am majoring in elementary education. My friend and I applied and interviewed for the College program for the fall on March 1st now we're just waiting to hear if we get accepted. I have been to Disney World and Disneyland more times than I can count, since my dad has worked there and I just love it there.  I look forward to talking to you guys!


----------



## kandeebunny

Hi I'm Kristi, and I am 21.  I am a Literature major at UNH and I am a junior.  I love anything and everything Disney, and worked for the Disney Store before it was owned by Children's Place.


----------



## t1nk_w1th_4tt1tud3

Hello! My name is Nicole and my friend and I (paradise_disney) just got accepted to the fall program! we got our letters yesterday and we are both very very excited!!! I am a Visual Communications-Graphic Design and Illustration major at the University of Arizona. Im hoping to work for Disney after graduation and be an animator. Both Laura and I will be working in Quick Service Food and Beverage...premium pay baby haha. jk. anyway, I look forward to meeting more people that will be going to orlando this fall!!! take care!
Nikki


----------



## YepsenCP

Well,  my name is Ryan, I'm 21 and studying Sport Marketing at Columbia College Chicago.  But, that's not the stuff that matters, right?  I am a former CP from the Spring Advantage 2003, (Apt 805).  Easily the best 7 months of my life.  Plenty of good has come since I've been back, (I've finished my first degree and met my girlfriend of 1 year now) but nothing can quite compare to living and breathing Walt Disney World.  I just bought my girlfriend a trip to WDW for her 21st Birthday because she's never gone and I want her to see what I see, and truely understand my almost sickening obsession with the Mouse...  We'll be there June 5th - 11th and I can't wait...  

Nice to meet you all, and I look forward to having just one more reason to not do homework and get back into my Disney state-of-mind.


----------



## CdeSade

.....


----------



## MrDeadly21

http://mrdeadly.proboards46.com/




COME ONE COME ALL!


----------



## BelleChick

My name is Erin and I am 21.  I go to Belmont Abbey College and I am an education major.  I am currently student teaching in a kindergarten classroom.
I am completely obsessed with all things disney and I have been to WDW 9 times. My favorite rides are Space Mountain and Peter Pan's Flight (and the old version of Journey Into Imagination). I love this site because it is so nice to be able to talk with others who understand and share my love of the mouse and the most magical place on earth.


----------



## imagineerhopefull

*hey everyone, im brand new to the board.  Right now I'm a freshman at Clemson University in Civil Engineering.  Hopefully ill be gettin my masters in structual engineerin and workin for disney sometime in the near future! also think about doin to CP eventually. Been to DW twice and cant wait till my next trip!*


----------



## PixiDust04

My name is Brianne, I'm a 19 year old student at the College of St. Scholastica in Duluth, MN.  I plan to major in Elementary Education.  I'm new to the DIS boards (referred by my dad   ), but I am definitely NOT new to Disney!
I've been to WDW 10 times, DL once, and I am going to WDW in June with my boyfriend!  I wanted him to know what it's really like, to experience things the way I have, and to know what it's like to be in a place where everyone is equal and everything is just so magical!
I digress...I am really excited to be a part of these boards and share my opinions with others.  I am always willing to talk to people, especially about Disney!


----------



## Mal The Evil One

I'm Virginia and I'm studying early childhood education with a math specialty at Sam Houston State (that's teaching =) in Huntsville, Texas.  I'm a hunge fan of Disney, though my last trip was in 2000 (WDW) and I hope to be able to go back soon and drag my friends so they will get infected too! Yay! This seems like a cool board and I love that there are actually ppl my age (age 23) that are also into disney. 'Cause I never seem to find them in rl.


----------



## Captn Jack Sparrow

Hey everyone! My first post ever on the DisBoards!WOOT! So I have received and accepted my offer for the Fall Program and am now waiting for there reply. I will be working somewhere in operations, don't really care where just happy to beable to feed my Disney habit. Hey if i am going to have a habit it might as well be Disney   

So any way My name is John and as you may have heard    I am going this fall for the CP. I am kinda nervous, I am 37yo getting ready to room with a bunch of strangers (never did the dorm thing un less you count the Navy). However, I am encouraged after reading alot of the posts here. 

Now for some questions from evey one who has gone:
1 - What is the one thing you didn't think to bring till you got there?

2 - I am a Big coffee drinker, do they have a coffee pot there?

3 - anything you think I should know?

Well that is all for now, look forward to meeting anyone going down


----------



## disneyaddict121784

Hello Everyone.... This is my first post on this website so here I go. My name is Johanna, I am 20, a sophomore at Kent State University-Tuscarawas Campus in Ohio and have decided to switch my major to accounting. I absolutley love WDW and hope to visit the other parks sometime in my life. I am also thinking about applying for the CP in the Spring of '06.


----------



## goofytime2000

Howdy ya'll!  My name is Chris, but I go by the nickname of Goofy as well.  I'm in my 4th year of a Music Education degree at Bowling Green State University.  I'm a member of Phi Mu Alpha, a musical fraternity, as well as a 4 year member of the Falcon Marching Band.  I turn 22 in less than two weeks (the 25th).  I was last at Disney on spring break 2002, and my next trip is April 2006.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi everybody!
My name is Iris, and I'm a psychology major at UF, soon to be a junior though!
I love Disney, I've been there at least 5 times probably, but hope to return many times - the only park I haven't been to yet is Animal Kingdom.  My favorite park is Magic Kingdom.  I'm considering doing an internship through the WDW College Program after I graduate.


----------



## MainStreet USA

hey everyone.  Brand new here!  I've already introduced myself a bit in a couple other forums, but hadn't gotten around to the college one yet.  So... here's me.  My name is Don, I'm 20, and I am at Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University in Daytona Beach, FL, recieving a BS in Aeronautical Science with an Airline Pilot Area of Concentration.  I'm from CT originally (up where the seasons actually change every few months!).  And if it weren't for me being only an hour and change from WDW, I'd probably hate being here entirely.  I'm a huuuuuge Disney nut, and I go all the time (every couple weeks while I'm down here).  I'm looking forward to meeting and getting to know some of you and chattin Disney and stuff!  See you around!


----------



## disneyaddict121784

MainStreet,USA... I know a kid that goes to your school and is studying for the same degree.


----------



## MainStreet USA

Yeah, it's the most common degree field at ERAU.  about 25% of the school is majoring in AS.  the next largest is aerospace engineering, so we have a lot of people bragging themselves to be "rocket scientists" haha.  but i guess they aren't really lying then.


----------



## vascubaguy

Hi everyone, I'm Chris.  I'm a grad student at Old Dominion University in Norfolk, Virginia.  Currently I'm working on my 2nd masters degree but this time in Higher Education Administration.  Figured I needed to add to the resume some... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
M.S. - Computer Science, ODU 2003
B.S. - Business Admin (Marketing & Management), Averett University 1998
A.A.&S. - Business Admin, PHCC 1996
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ThinkTink1984

Hey guys!  I'm Lizz, i'm almost 21 and I go to Umass amherst...its been 6 months since my last disney vacation 
 

I'm glad we have a college board! something else for me to do instead of study for finals!


----------



## vascubaguy

ThinkTink1984 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I'm Lizz, i'm almost 21 and I go to Umass amherst...its been 6 months since my last disney vacation
> 
> 
> I'm glad we have a college board! something else for me to do instead of study for finals!




Good luck on those finals!


----------



## caitycaity

i assume most know me here anyways, but just in case...  

i'm 26 and finishing my 2nd year of a 3 year part time MA in Political Science program at George Wahshington University.


----------



## iggbees

ThinkTink1984 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I'm Lizz, i'm almost 21 and I go to Umass amherst...its been 6 months since my last disney vacation
> 
> 
> I'm glad we have a college board! something else for me to do instead of study for finals!



deleted by me.


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

Hi! I'm Tiffany and I'm 19 and studying Pre-Veterinary Medicine at Louisiana State University...GEAUX LSU TIGERS! I aboslutely LOVE Disney....I have been to Disney Land 2 or 3 times..Disney World 3 times with Family..and soon to be 2 with my boyfriend...and we also have another two trips as a family in the making. I love little known trivia about Disney Parks...especially WDW! I am a member of the Delta Kappa chapter of Zeta Tau Alpha here at LSU. 
\^^^^^/ Bow Down To The Crown


----------



## boo's mom

I'm Heather, 19, and I too am currently studying Pre-Veterinary Medicine/Biology at Virginia Commonwealth University. I'm in the process of finding another major as I do not want to be a veterinarian but I do want to work with animals. I want to work at a Zoo as a Zookeeper.    I've been to WDW about 15 times. My next Disney vacation is August 13-19


----------



## vascubaguy

boo's mom said:
			
		

> I'm Heather, 19, and I too am currently studying Pre-Veterinary Medicine/Biology at Virginia Commonwealth University. I'm in the process of finding another major as I do not want to be a veterinarian but I do want to work with animals. I want to work at a Zoo as a Zookeeper.    I've been to WDW about 15 times. My next Disney vacation is August 13-19



Hi Heather... I read your post and remembered that we have a major here at Old Dominion University in Zoological Parks Management.  http://www.odu.edu/ao/affairs/advising/curriculumsheets2002/al-ids zoological mgmt.pdf

Good luck with the major search!


----------



## hornislander

Been lurking for awhile, but finally decided to jump in.  I'm Matt, 24, 2L at The University of Mississippi (Ole Miss) Law School.  Got my BBA Finance from OM as well.  Went to WDW tons as a kid, but it has been about 7 yrs (how long I've been in school).  Really hoping to make it back soon!!!  Peace

Facebook Me


----------



## SurfedUpDane

What's up fools?? I am a 21 year old college student hailing from the West Coast, ie California. I am a student-athlete of poli-sci and mass comm, with a pre-law standing. If I am not in the classroom at USD (Univ of South Dakota) I am at a beach some where doing what I have to. I am a varsity college athlete (ncaa) and have been doing it for 3 years. I love college and all that good stuff but more importantly, I will be working at Disney a little over a year from now. I can't wait for graduation so I can get in the game, but at the same time I am loving the college life!
Take it ez and peep sometime!
KyleA


----------



## ThinkTink1984

iggbees said:
			
		

> hey! i go to mt. holyoke and my boyfriend's a comp sci grad student at umass amherst. small world!




Yes it is a small world after all! Almost time for me to head back east to Boston though! One weeeeek!


----------



## SorcererDonald16

Hey everyone! I'm Kelly.    I'm almost 22, and I'm a senior (Psych. major) at the College of William & Mary in VA. Been a Disney fan since I was born, I think, and for my graduation present I get to stay in WL for the first time ever in June (in the past we always stayed at mods).    It's good to be graduating!


----------



## SorcererDonald16

grlpwrd said:
			
		

> I have about 24 classes to go. I plan to eventually make it to the College of William and Mary to attend law school or earn my MBA.
> 
> I've previously attended U of WA (go huskies!), Seattle U, and William and Mary for some courses.



Good luck with your law school plans! W&M is where I am now and have been for the past 4 years of undergrad; I graduate on Sunday. As you prob. already know, it's a lot of work and it can be insanely stressful, but it's worth it in the end (if you can handle the pressure, that is; I know people who had to transfer out because it was too much). Nothing quite like going to a school that's over 300 years old and thinking about all the Presidents and leaders who studied there. Hope you get in!


----------



## SorcererDonald16

sorry, double post!    evil computer...


----------



## SurfedUpDane

Tink and Snow White in that picture Think Tink has are definately good looking!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Hi all     I'm Orca and I'm an Orlando local - have been my entire 22 years of life.  Kinda pointless to say that I'm a huge Disney fan, and not surprisingly I've been to WDW countless, countless times.

I attend the University of Central Florida and am a Creative Writing major, hopefully graduating in the spring of next year.  Aside from Disney, I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, anime fanatic, orca lover, avid reader/writer, and artist ^^

I'm looking forward to chatting with y'all - if you have a LJ, pop by mine at http://www.livejournal.com/users/orcapotter

I have too many favorite D-things to pick, but I would have to say Pluto is my ultimate favorite.


----------



## kandeebunny

Hi Orca!  Welcome!  How do you like UCF?  I'm looking at going there for grad school next year and will be in the English department!


----------



## OrcaPotter

kandeebunny said:
			
		

> Hi Orca!  Welcome!  How do you like UCF?  I'm looking at going there for grad school next year and will be in the English department!



Thanks for the welcome!  ^_^  Well, in all honesty, UCF can be quite a pain when it comes to technical matters.  I've had a lot of grief with issues, and it's hard to find people who actually *know* anything about anything.  You go to one department, and they direct you to another, only to be turned around again.  The English Department is a bit better than others, though, which is why I've switched back again after having changed to Graphic Design (which just wasn't working).

The grad program I hear is very good - good luck with it!


----------



## RedheadedGUPPY

hi everyone  

my name is Kayleigh and although I may be 17 and almost a highschool senior I already know what college I'm going to and the major. I'm so excited! I'm going to NAU (Northern Arizona University) and going to major in international affairs and hopefully get into the study abroad program and go to the home country, England, haha it's crazy don't ask! But anyways just thought I would branch out and meet some new people and if ya'll wanna chat that would be cool also


----------



## DisneyHoneymooner84

Hi everyone, I am Danielle I am 24 and a senior in College this coming fall.  I am studying elementary Education at Ashford University in Iowa.  I was married last July and we took a Disneymoon and it was the greatest and I have been bugging my DH to go back ever since.


----------



## ThinkTink1984

SurfedUpDane said:
			
		

> Tink and Snow White in that picture Think Tink has are definately good looking!




well thank you!!


----------



## SurfedUpDane

you are very wlecome! peep sometime!


----------



## missj171

Hi everyone, I'm Kathryn and im 19 and studying at the University of Bristol, England. Ill start my third and final year in September studying for a BA in English Literature.

After that....im terrified, but am interning in publishing this summer so I hope that leads somewhere!

See my sig for Disney visits, I'm currently planning my first nonfamily trip to DLP!


----------



## monarchsfan16

Hi, I'm Heather. I'm 18 and I'll start my first year at the University of NH in August. I'm undeclared, though I'm beginning to lead toward something in Health and Human Services, quite possibly communication sciences and disorders. I've been on the DIS for a little over a year now, but figured I'd introduce myself over here, since I'll be in college pretty soon. I'm a huge Disney fan.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Hey everyone!   I'm Melissa, I'm 20 and I go to Pace University in Pleasantville, NY (Yes, it's really called Pleasantville! No one believes me that it's a real place!). I'm a childhood education major and, to quote my sister, "I love little kids! They're so stupid!" No, lol, not really, but I do love little kids! 

Let's see what else. Oh, ok, in addition to being a Disney addict, I'm also a huge Bon Jovi fan. And every summer, our trip to Disney is my reason for being. I work to earn money to buy stuff when I'm there. Like this summer, we're going out to Disneyland for a few days, then heading on the West Coast cruise, coming home, and the very next day, heading to Disney World. I'd call that addicted!   

Anyway, that's about it. I finally found a place to meet other Disney crazy people, hooray!


----------



## CrazyDreamer

I'm a Melissa too, I'll be attending Sacramento Community College in the fall for my first semester, then hopefully transfering to a University of California in a couple of years to major in Psychology.  I've posted on just about every Disney message board at some point or another and try to get to Anaheim twice a year.


----------



## novajeanjellybean

Hi everyone  
My name is Nova and I'm going into my last year (hopefully) of college at the University of Houston iin the fall.    I am studying Kinesiology.  I am a huge Disney fan, don't know why, but I don't question it.   I've been to both Disneyland and Disney World once and plan on being married there (the World) in a few years.  It's nice to know I'm not the only Disney fanatic out there


----------



## AtoZgirl

*My name is Amanda, I'm 20 and I live in Virginia. I go to college at VCU and I'm about to enter my third year studying TV Broadcasting and minoring in sports (Yes, its true! There are girls who are crazy about sports)! My dream job would be an ESPN reporter... or whatever really! Anyway, I'm going to be at Disney World August 21st for a week. (I've been going there since I was 3 years old... thats just how much my family and I love it!)*


----------



## GumDrop11

Hi, I'm Mary! I'm 19 and I'm a sophomore at Belmont University- studying International Business. I absolutely love Disney- my family is currently planning our 8th trip this New Year's. I play in the band, and one of my favorite trips was when my high school did the Magic Music Days over Spring Break one year. I applied for the college program last semester and got accepted, but decided not to go just yet. I march with Vanderbilt and didn't want to miss marching season, so hopefully, I can intern the Spring of 2007!


----------



## roger_ramjet

Where are all the college students around here? Too busy studying?

Anyway, I'm studying at Kennesaw State Uni in Georgia. Pretty cultureless place, I have to say, but it's close by so that's the easiest thing about it. Would have been nice to go to UGA with all those bars right next door. I've been to WDW three times now thanks to my wife and her family's obsession with the place.


----------



## outstandinfarmer

Hi I'm Heather and I will be entering my 2nd year at UW Milwaukee. I'm majoring in Finance, but if there was a college program on imagineering, that's what I'd be doing. I LOVE DISNEY. . . everything about it!! I'm going to WDW for my 21st birthday this November. I can't wait! Everyone around me thinks that I'm crazy for loving Disney at much as I do, but it's reassuring that there are others that feel the same


----------



## curlygirl82784

Hi!  My name is Lynnea, and I'm almost 21 years old (only 10 days to go).  I'm a student at Georgia Perimeter College, but I'm taking some time off to save money.  I'm hoping to move to Orlando, within the next year.  I'm majoring in Communications/Public Relations.  My dream is to one day work for Disney on the corporate level.  I love Disney World.  I've been there a total of 27 times since I was born (every year at least once), and I've been to Disneyland once (long time ago before California Adventure   ).


----------



## Joanna71985

Hi! I'm Joanna and I'm 20 years old. I'm a student at Montclair State University in NJ. I just got back from an 8-month internship in Disney (BTW, it was GREAT. I highly recomend for anyone interested). I am going into my 2nd year at Montclair. I hope to return to Disney for another internship within a couple of years. I hope to one day work full-time at Disney in the Entertainment department. I am a recreation major.


----------



## DossieMarrone

Hi, I'm Dossie  I'm 21 and a student at University of Tampa.  I'm originally from Boston but moved down to Florida for school in 2002. I'm a communication major with my concentration ins PR.  But that's a few years off. As I'll probably go straight to grad school. I love WDW and love that I'm now only about 45 minutes away.  I visit as often as I can it's definitely a plus.  I've visited too many times to count but I average two trips per year.


----------



## IAmAPrincess

Hi everyone! I'm Jen, 21 years old, and I'm finishing up my last year at the University of Winnipeg, majoring in math.

I'm a huge disney nut. Have been there 5 times so far, my most recent was at the end of August. Spent a week at the Disney Boardwalk Villas (parents are DVC members! yay!). And I have to say, it was awesome being 21 there because I got to go to Jellyrolls! It's so awesome there and being on the Boardwalk, it was extremely convenient. I'm hoping to be back there in December 2006 (seems so far away!) to enjoy a Disney Christmas, hopefully I'll cope without the snow. 

Anyways, I look forward to chatting with all of you and getting to know you guys. Hopefully sharing some Disney experiences too! Later guys!


----------



## Uuaww

Guess I might as well say something,  My name is Ted, I'm 2nd year student at Cal Poly: San Luis Obispo (halfway between San Francisco and LA, on the coast)   I am a biology major with no real goals right now other than just having fun at college and enjoying the experience.  I am a huge disney fan though, but Ive only been to Disney World twice and Disneyland a handful of times.  Doesn't matter though, it will never get old and it kicks ***.  My roommates think my disney habit is a bit strange but girls think its cute so no big deal.   Um, I love facebook, http://calpoly.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6401654.  Philly cheesesteaks and baseball also.


----------



## LightBurnsBlue

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the disboards. I'm 21 and a senior at the University of Wisconsin - Madison. I am majoring in English (emph on Creative Writing) and History. I plan to study Professional Writing in grad school next year. Of course...I love all things Disney! I've been there six times, the last being spring break during March '05. I think I love DW now even more than I did when I was a kid! I turned 21 in July, and my mom was going to give me a trip to Vegas as a gift. I was excited about Vegas, but I was unknowingly saying all the time about how much I missed Disney! In August, my mom surprised me and said I could have a trip to Disney instead of Vegas. So..my mom, my wonderful bf, and myself booked a trip for January 06. Even more fun...my two best friends from high school thought our trip sounded so fun that they booked too! So...that's my disney story thus far.


----------



## pat_naughty05

Hey everybody.  I just joined today.  My name is Joey, and I am a freshman at Columbus State University, in Columbus, GA.  I'm majoring in music education.  Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Photogirl

Hello everyone, I am new here and I am 34 college student and a mom.  I go to Mesa State College in Grand Junction Colorado.  I am in my 3rd year, working on my bach.degree in Sociology-Human Services.  Being a mom and going to school has been a challange, however get alot of support from my family.   Anyone else in my shoes?

When I am not trying to study or taking care of kids, you can find me on VMK.  I am an addict.

Drop me a line anytime, I love to chat.


----------



## killabee_1993

Hey everybody. I'm glad I found this site, it seems like a great place to discuss Disney and college program related stuff. I attended the Spring 2004 program in a custodial role at the Magic Kingdom. It was the best time of my life. Since Ive been home, I couldnt wait to return to my home away from home- Florida. I will be interviewing for another college program this coming tuesday the 1st of November. Wish me luck. I am hoping to take part in an operations role this time around. I cant wait to go back and make some more great memories there. It wont be the same, but I dont expect it to be. It will be another great experience all in itself. Hey everybody


----------



## Jamers14206

I'm Jamie, a sophomore in college in good 'ol Greeley, Colorado. I'm majoring in Graphic Design and hope to apply for an AI as soon as I'm done with the basic CP (I'm a lifeguard for the Spring 2006 CP)! I have long red hair, kinda short, blue eyes, I love to shop and PARTAYY!, read, work out and hang out with friends. I do not have a bf right now (maybe I'll meet the love of my life in DW haha). When I get back to Colorado in May, I hope to transfer to ASU (Arizona State University) for the Fall of 2006. I love sports and am just looking to meet a lot of cool, new people and have a good time!

Jamie
Spring 2006 Lifeguard


----------



## Tigger&Belle's DD <3

Hi! I'm Alyssa, I'm a freshman at Salisbury University (in Maryland near ocean city).... I've been to disneyworld a countless number of times and Disneyland many more times, ever since I was a baby... My mom and I are taking a trip on my winter break in January!! My mom is Tigger&Belle.. she posts on this board a lot but I actually just signed up today so I can help her plan our trip.. and just for fun since it's so much better than studying!


----------



## PennyLou

Hey all, My name is Liz, I'm 20 I'm a Theater Major in my 3rd year in school. I live in NJ and spend most of my free time somewhere involving Broadway or Dinsye.. sometiems both! I was just higered to work at Dinesy as part of the internship for Sping and I'm SUPER ECITED about it.. um.. I don't know whateles to say.. Belle is my Fav Princess and I also Love Woody and Mike for monsterInc. and my fav EVER is Lertmit the Frog.. so I LOVE Muppet 3D in MGM!! hehe..ok  thats all I have to sya I guess.. hi all  aw:


----------



## EeyoreFan22

Hi! My name is Anna and I'm a college freshman. I'm majoring in Early Childhood Education. I've only been to Disney World once (unfortunetely), but my friend & I are hoping to go in May 2007 (we need time to save up money, haha). I'm a huge sports fan. I love baseball (Go Cubs!) and football (Go Bears!). I adore disney movies...my favorite is The Lion King. Well, I don't really know what else to say...I'll see you guys around!


----------



## mare1203

Hey all!  My name is Mary and I'm a junior at the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champaign.  My major is Recreation, Sport and Tourism and I'm also minoring in Business Administration.  I will be a resort hopper CP for the Spring Advantage program '06.  I've been to Disney a number of times and am looking forward to going down there to work.  I will miss my basketball boys though, as one of my other loves is Fighting Illini basketball!


----------



## #1MMFan

Hi everyone! My name is John and I'm from Scotland. I'm 27 yrs old and young looking at that (I look about 20) and I feel only about 22 or 23. I hope to stay that way! I like corresponding with new friends particularly Americans with similar interests to me (Disney, sport (tennis/hockey/skating/baseball/College football/NFL), lots of music and did I mention Disney?? LoL) I have family in MD (yup they're american!) who I recently visited and I'm also just back from WL (arrived home today...ugh). Feel free to send me PMs or whatever. Would be good to hear from you guys.


----------



## walker_l

Hey guys! My name's Lindsay Walker. I'm 21 and a Jr. at the University of North Alabama. I'm majoring in Business Marketing and would love to be a buyer for retail companies one day(preferably clothing). I stay pretty busy so I think I will fit in just fine at Disney, if I ever get my lettter(20 days and counting). Just a tid bit of interesting info about me..last year I worked with our men's basketball team(a dream come true for any girl...or so I thought), I work with my local church's youth group where I also teach 8th and 9th grade girls sunday school. I spent the summer working for the Fellowship of Christian Athletes... one of the best summers of my life. I got to see God working in peoples lives and it was AWESOME! I love playing poker with the girls, box sledding( everyone should try it), watching sports(GO UNA!), going to the $1.50 movies, and sleeping. I've applied for Merchandise and Operations but I'll take whatever they give me! Talk to yall later! ~Lindsay


----------



## Horizons16

walker, box sledding huh?

Have you ever tried dinning hall tray sledding


----------



## degrassi26

HI   

 My name is Neeraja. I'm 19 years old and I live in Michigan, where, unfortunately, it is too freeeezing for my taste right now.    I will be a Merchandise CP Jan 9 -May 12 2006, and I am extremely excited about that! I've been to Disney World 10 times, Disneyland 5 times, and my next goal is Tokyo Disney Sea. I tend to become very emotional every time a Disney World commercial is on TV...I can't help it, lol. My favorite rides include Spaceship Earth and Splash Mountain, but the list doesn't end there. I speak Telugu, German and Spanish, so maybe I'll get one of those little language pins some CMs have on their name tags. I am addicted to shopping (purses, shoes and sweaters are at the top of the list) and the television show The Golden Girls.


----------



## binigrl417

Hey! I'm Amanda, I'm 19 years old and I'm from New Jersey.  I'm currently a commuter student at Montclair State University majoring in French Translation.  On January 6, I'm leaving for Disney to be part of the college program as an Operations CM.  I love languages and I speak French and some Italian and even took a chance at Russian this semester (which was a mistake).  I love going out, cooking, Family Guy, Arrested Development and House.  And of course I love Disney World more than like anything, oh god, to be on PoTC right now....sigh....


----------



## degrassi26

binigrl417 said:
			
		

> And of course I love Disney World more than like anything, oh god, to be on PoTC right now....sigh....




 Don't you wish we could just magically transport ourselves there somehow?   What I wouldn't give to be on the Spaceship Earth ride right now.  

 On a tangent, I see from your Facebook that you're a degrassi fan...so am I! (Boy, you really couldn't figure that one out from my DIS name   ) New episode tonight!


----------



## binigrl417

degrassi26 said:
			
		

> On a tangent, I see from your Facebook that you're a degrassi fan...so am I! (Boy, you really couldn't figure that one out from my DIS name   ) New episode tonight!



Oh man, Degrassi is my guilty pleasure, why do I care so much about the random drama-filled lives of these high schoolers.  I heart Craig lol


----------



## degrassi26

Haha, I know what you mean. I obsess over this show. I treat these characters like they're real people. My sister and I will discuss this show to no end...often times with me hailing JT/Lib as the show's best couple EVER. You're a Craig lover? Nice    Haven't seen much of him yet this season, but he's got a storyline coming up soon...something about him getting a record deal. Personally, Jimmy is my favorite    I'm excited for tonight's episode...it's dealing more with the Friendship Club and Darcy.

 Anyway, I don't want to bore the other Disboarder's with this, so if I want to tell you something about the show, I'll just send you a PM.


----------



## CarolinaBelle

Hi! My name is Mary. I'm 20 years old and currently working toward my associates degree in the arts at a community college here in North Carolina. I'd like to continue my education and pursue a career in elementary education or child life. I'm a big kid at heart! I've been to Walt Disney World many times since I was a toddler and it holds a very special place in my heart because of all the wonderful memories I have there. I'm happily planning my next trip to Walt Disney World right now!   I'm trying to decide between a week at Disney World or a cruise on the mouse ship. Decisions, decisions...  

~ Mary


----------



## feda05

Howdy,

My name is Amanda, and I am a fifth year senior from Texas A&M University, studying Human Resource Development, minors in buisness and math (cause I stayed in engineering too long) I've been accepted to the WDWCP Spring advantage, Dec 15th-Aug 11th, working in transportation.  Work at disney will be my last graudation requirement, (I know who puts off their internship till their last semester?) so I'll graduate in May. (hopefully I get get a few days off to walk the stage and get that VERY EXPENSIVE piece of paper!)  Love Disney, only was able to go once as a child though and I've been dying to get backever since.  Looking forward to the expereince!  Maybe I'll see some you folks down there!  Holla if you need anything!

Aim: feda05


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Hello,
My name is Alex, im 19 and come from Orlando FL. I am currently going to Full Sail University in Winter Park FL for Show Production, and Entertainment Business degrees. Living so close to Walt Disney World has given me the chance to visit alot. I will not be doing the college program, but I will be getting a job when I graduate in 2007. I love Disney, and go there any chance I get.


----------



## LadyShalott

Ahoy! I'm Jennifer and I'm 20. I live and go to college in New York. I don't know specifically what I want to do yet except that I want to entertain people and make people smile. I've been going to Disney World for Christmas for the past 6 years and Disney has always had a special place in my heart since as far back as I can remember. I would love to work at Disney World and hopefully I'll get the opportunity to do so for a time.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Hey, I'd thought I'd pop in here and give an intro...
I'm not 'officially' a college student, but I got accepted! lol
I'm Laura, and I'm 17 and a senior in HS.  I just got accepted to Gettysburg College for next year, and can't wait! 
I'm not totally sure of what my major is going to be, but as of right now, I'm going to double major in history and theatre, get my teaching certificate, and become either a history or drama teacher (or both! lol)

So yeah...  HI!


----------



## Horizons16

Im Steve and I'm in the UMASS system. 
Right now im Undeclared Liberal and trying to decide between literature and criminal justice. Who wants to deicide for me? 
Im off to WDW for the College Program this spring where I hopefully get inspired with what I truly want to do.  

I'm an aquarius I play drums and love long rides on windy roads...


----------



## Trails End Server

My name is Kevin.  I'm 22, and came down here to FL on the CP, from may 04-jan 05 and ended up staying.  As a CP I did concessions at Cirque du Solei at downtown disney.  All you CPs should check it out when they offer cheaper tickets for cast members.  Anyway, after disney I worked at Chilis for a couple months, and then learned of some openings as servers at Disney.  I applied, got hired, and have been loving in ever since.  Lets just say I make in one night about twice what my average CP pay check was.


----------



## tiffer236

Hi everyone....I'm Tiffany and I'm 20.  I am from Spring Lake, Michigan and I am sophomore at Grand Valley State University.

I will be doing the WDW College Program for the Spring Advantage semester starting January 25th!!!  I am sooo excited!!!!!  actually...haha...I don't know who's more excited, me or my mom =P

not only am I going to be in Disney World for 7 months...I'll be going with my best friend in the entire world!!  we register on the same day and everything.

I can't wait to go and meet more people and basically have the best time of my life!


----------



## Dee/Belle

hi my name is Dee. i'm a senior but i'll be a freshman and Mizzou (Missouri University) this fall. i'm majoring in journalism and music education.

my family is your normal disney one...every year disney at least once, watch the movies, know the triva, yada yada  i want to do the CP program after i get started in college, and hopefully end up working at disney full time later on.

that's about it.


----------



## Sawyer 86

Hey! My name is Jared, I'm 19, I am currently going to Century college in Minnesota to obtain my AA and then after that who knows? Maybe youth minstry or something in theatre.


----------



## LittleKidAtHeart

Hi! I'm Melissa. I'm 19 and I am a freshman Social Work major at the University of Maine in Orono. Disney has always been my favorite family vacation. It is such a great way to have a carefree and fun time with family and friends! I also love music, dancing, and playing music. I also LOVE Maine Hockey it's the best! I can't wait to take my digital camera to disney world. I don't know when I'm going to be back though so for now I'm living disney through the internet.   Have a great day!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty415

Hi! My name is Christy, I am a junior at Penn State. I am a life long fan of disney, been going for years but I have always just done day trips while staying in Tampa with my grandma. This summer is my first week long trip in WDW staying at a Disney Resort. I am completely new to posting on these boards and I just wanted to give it a shot!


----------



## monarchsfan16

LittleKidAtHeart said:
			
		

> I also LOVE Maine Hockey it's the best!


Uh oh


----------



## applepwnz

DWC Hockey won our Div III championship game last night... Hopefully that makes up for our men's basketball team losing every single game this semester by at least 30 points...


----------



## playforchrissy

I'm Christine adn I'm from LA, I'm studying music at the Musicians Institute right now adn I love it. It goes without saying that as a SoCal native I've been to Disneyland many many times. I've also been to Disney World once when i was like 8 but I'm hoping to change that soon! I love all Disney films but mostly the animated ones of course! i think that Aladdin is probably my favorite!


----------



## allykat838

I'm Ali. I'm 19 and a freshman at NYU. I'm going to go into early chldhood education. Anddddddd I love Disney World and can't wait to go in two and a half weeks!


----------



## bulldog09

Hey everyone,

I'm Mitchell from Chicago, woooooo!  I'm a freshman right now at Yale studying Economics & International Studies, but honestly.... I really don't know what I'm going to major in.  Schools is overrated anyways 

Right now, I'm home for spring break and I'm actually headed to Orlando later tonight (which is how I find this forum).  So maybe I'll see you guys there!

Disney rocks! =)


Oh yes, also I can't wait for March Madness to start.  I absolutely LOVE college basketball. GOOOO FIGHTING ILLINI!


----------



## getfuzzy77

Hey everyone!   

My name is Kat, I'm from Cincinnati, OH. I'm 22 and currently finishing up my bachelor's in International Business at the University of Cincinnati. 

I have been to WDW, DL, and DLP. I have been to DLP more times than I've been to DL and WDW combined! (I lived in Belgium for 2 years, so that kinda helped) I have applied and interviewed for the Fall 06 program. I am hoping to hear back in a week or so.

I love music and I love driving around on warm sunny days with my windows rolled down. I also love thunderstorms, and meeting new people (preferrably not meeting new people in thunderstorms, though   

Oh, and consider this fair warning that I love emoticons so you will probably see a lot of my posts with at least one.


----------



## PrincessJen09

Hi!  My name is Jennifer and I am a First Year student at Ohio Wesleyan, but ranked as a Sophomore.  I am 18 years old and live in Delaware, Ohio.  I am majoring in Psychology and Humanities- Classics.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

getfuzzy77 said:
			
		

> (preferrably not meeting new people in thunderstorms, though )



Why not? Sometimes the coolest folks you meet are the ones you meet completely at random ... like, perhaps, when you're sharing a covered area during a thunderstorm


----------



## meanstreak82

Hey all,

My name's Rich and I'm a senior at Indiana University. I recently got a PI for this fall as a Labor Operations Cast Deployment Asst for MGM. I start June 14th and will be there until January 3rd. 

-Rich


----------



## branzm2

I'm Bryan, a freshman at the Ohio State University. Originally from Cincinnati, Ohio. Been to Disney once, plan to go many more times (hopefully in the near future).


----------



## SingingFlower

Hi Everyone! My name is Amber, I'm 22 and getting ready to graduate in June with my bachelors degree in Paralegal Studies from Sullivan University (Lexington, KY). I have become absolutely obsessed with Disney World over the past couple of years, and I hope to do the CP this Fall.


----------



## UTphipsi...942

Hey, Im Steve. Im 20 and I hope to do my second CP next Spring.


----------



## Alcibiades

Hi, 
Im Justin, walked last fall with criminal justice/history at East Carolina University and starting my MBA/Security Studies after i (hopefully) Get back from the Fall advantage 06


----------



## AEboi248

Whats going on guys I'm charlie I was on the program spring 05 as a lifguard and will be back down on the program nexts month so im me if you wish my sn is aeboi2484 I like meeting new people so just im me i don't bite i promise unless you want me too and if your hot.but beside that i don't bit so do it!!!


----------



## tiff13

Hey, I'm Tiffany. I'm 16. Ok so I'm not in college( I'm a junior in hs), but I take tech classes. Does that count  . I go to Northeast Wisconsin Tech and Fox Valley Tech. I'll eventually transfer to a 4 yr anywhere outside of the midwest, with the exception of the UP as a possibility  , to study travel and tourism management. I live in Wisconsin and the UP. I love skiing, snowboarding, wakeboarding, and traveling. I speak german, norweign, and italian. I can't wait to do the CP.


----------



## Alcibiades

I think You have to be 18 when you start working and be a full time student college/university student at the time you are applying. 

But, I know there is a High school summer program.

Go to yahoo, enter Disney Career Start Program, and you should find the website. Just check it out and you might be able to do it this summer. 

 Good luck on that, and hope to see you down there


----------



## tiff13

Alcibiades said:
			
		

> I think You have to be 18 when you start working and be a full time student college/university student at the time you are applying.
> 
> But, I know there is a High school summer program.
> 
> Go to yahoo, enter Disney Career Start Program, and you should find the website. Just check it out and you might be able to do it this summer.
> 
> Good luck on that, and hope to see you down there



Thank you for the info. I'm looking into it.


----------



## Free4Life11

Hey I'm Matt. I'm 20 (21 next month) and go to University of Nebraska-Lincoln. I was doing Hospitality Mangement but switched to Accounting after my freshman year. I've only been to Disney once but liked it a lot and want to go again.


----------



## EWalsh1727

I'm Eric, I'm 19 and go to Portland Community College, I am an operations cast member can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## taylor2285

Hey, I'm Taylor from Baton Rouge, LA.  I'm 21, a junior in economics at LSU, planning to get a Masters in urban studies maybe in New Orleans, and I'm about to start my Summer CP May 22 in Quick Service F&B.  I've pretty much given up on my finals I'm so ready to go.  Anyways, I love traveling, big cities, roadtrips, partying a little bit, reading, pretty much a wide assortment of activities.  I hope I actually meet a few of you down there this summer.


----------



## princessgirl2238

Hi everyone! i figured that i might want to introduce myself since i've been posting a lot on the boards lately  my name's ashley, i am from Ohio and i'm a senior at University of Kentucky (i'll be taking classes over the internet during the program to be able to graduate next spring), i'm an english major with emphasis on Public Relations and no i do not want to teach (everyone asks me that question), i am a member of kappa delta sorority, i'm 23 and this will be my second time in the fall advantage program (this time it's face character  ). i'll be down there a week from today and i want to live in chathum (i lived in vista before). see you all down there!


----------



## sugahappy

Hey yall!! My name is Janet, I'm from Louisiana and I'm a 21 year old junior at LSU. I am an accounting/mass communications major and I'm leaving for the Summer CP in less than 2 weeks!! I will be doing custodial from May 22- Aug 11. I am a huge self-admitted dork and I love video editing, taking pictures, spending endless hours on facebook, watching crap television, and taking lots of naps. I hope to see many of yall down there so please stop by to say hi while I am cleaning up protein spills


----------



## DIsNeYSweEtHrTs

Hey everyone! My name is Jamie and I'm 21 years old. I'm studying nursing at the University of Detroit Mercy and will be graduating (finally!) next May.  I have been to Disney almost every year since I was five and just got back from our latest trip from April 28-May 4, 2006 (I got engaged at AKL!!)   I'm not doing the college program but am so jealous of everyone who is...my childhood dream was to be in the Light Parade at Magic Kingdom.     Hope you all have an awesome time!!


----------



## GuestRelationsIntern

I'm done a few posts on here before, but I thought I might as well introduce myself since I'm done with school and I'm bored.

My name is Kristen, I'm 22 years old and I just graduated from the University of Illinois - Champaign. I just received my Bachelor's degree in Spanish and International Studies. I orignally did a CP in 2003 but I'm coming down on June 14th for a Professional Internship with Guest Relations at the Magic Kingdom. I will also be living at Northbrdige apartments which are the PI Disney apartments.   I can't wait to be down in Florida again!  

CP - 2003 Full Service Food and Beverage @ Fort Wilderness
PI - 2006 Guest Relations @ Magic Kingdom
(And hopefully a career with disney in the future!)


----------



## JerseySkiddie

Hey everybody

I'm Kristen and I graduated last year but close enough to the college crowd.  I just joined the board so I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing yet...  But I was a American Studies and Government double major at Skidmore College.  I wrote my American Studies senior honors thesis on Disney World!  It was primarily about the American Adventure and the Hall of Presidents and how Disney represents American history and culture through those attractions.  I also wrote about Disney's impact on American culture.  It was pretty awesome plus my school gave me money to go to WDW to do research!!  Anyway... just wanted to introduce myself.  Take it easy everybody


----------



## adreayoung

Hi Ya'll! My name is Adrea Young, 22, and I'm a transfer student at Boise State University (go smurf turf!) from Bellevue Community College in Bellevue, WA. I'm originally from Auburn, WA (Go Cougars! Sorry I'm a WSU Fan!) but moved to Boise, ID for school and plan to stay here. I was on the college program Jan 04-Aug 04. I'm a Communication Mass Media Major with a Marketing minor here at BSU. I also work at KBCI-TV and 98 KQFC. So it's great working in a industry you want to get into later in life! I've been a lurker for awhile now, but I'll be spending more time on here b/c I get bored at work and there's a computer in front of me and I have nothing to do . I'm also a WDWCP Campus Rep for Boise State University! 

Glad to meet everyone on here!


----------



## ktwheelz

My name is Kaitlin. I just finished my freshman year. I am a psychology major.
 I love Disney and have more than a dozen WDW trips under my belt (family disagrees on exactly how many  ). I hope I have time to do the WDW college program at some point. 

After I graduate, I would like to work with kids and teens in the hospital as a Child Life Specialist. Child Life Specialists try to make a stay in the hospital as normal as possible. They do this by providing crafts, games, therapeutic play, special events, and other fun activities. 

I hope to learn more about all things Disney here, including the College Program. 
Take care,
Kaitlin


----------



## christy2006

Hey! My name is Christy and I'm 17 years old. I'm starting my Freshman year of college at Eastern Kentucky University this fall. I've been to Disney a couple times, and plan to go plenty more.


----------



## daydream3r

Im Samantha, I have applied and interview for the Fall portion of the College Program.  Now I am just playing the waiting game to see if I was accepted of not.  Oh yes, I am from Eastern Kentucky!  

aim: xxAbandon3dxx
msn(hotmail): perfectly_flaw3d


----------



## disney_mommy

Hello, everyone.  I live in Virginia and I will graduate in 10 weeks!  Although the ceremony won't be until December  I love all things Disney, from how Walt grew up to create it, to the movies and music and even the cruise line!  I wish I could be closer to WDW so I could go every weekend!


----------



## c-nyce

daydream3r said:
			
		

> Im Samantha, I have applied and interview for the Fall portion of the College Program.  Now I am just playing the waiting game to see if I was accepted of not.  Oh yes, I am from Eastern Kentucky!
> 
> aim: xxAbandon3dxx
> msn(hotmail): perfectly_flaw3d



Hi Samantha,

I was accepted for the Aug 14, arrival date.   I will be in the quick serv food & bev...I am from Syracuse New York...looking forward to meeting eveyone...in the college program and the careerstart...

Until next time.


----------



## daydream3r

I would really like to talk to some of you.  Just maybe I will be able to meet up with you if I get a letter saying I have been accepted.  Cross your fingers for me! 6 Days down...
myspace:   /samio0
aim: xxAbandon3dxx
msn(hotmail): perfectly_flaw3d


----------



## Jenn0)))

Hello!
I'm Jenn, just about 18 and will be attending West Valley Community College.  I used to live in St. Augustine, FL but moved out to California so I've been missing good ol' Disney.  This summer, though, I'm going back with a friend to enjoy a week away from everything and live it up at AKL... so that's exciting.

I really enjoy photography;  a lomo fanatic.  I collect records and vinyl toys and I like refurbished typewriters.  I enjoy really quirky movies and am open to all kinds of music.  I also refuse to rid myself of my N64.


----------



## Tifffany

Hello, I'm Tiffany, and I'm about to start my first year at the University of Illinois at Urbana/Champaign.  I'm majoring in French and hopefully going to minor in Spanish as well.  I'm also thinking about majoring in Speech Communication but I'm not sure.
I'm definitely going to do the CP at some point...either 2nd semester of Freshman year or either semester in Sophomore year.  I don't want to wait too long, plus I'll probably be spending at least part of my Junior year in France.


----------



## Soarin'Steven

Hello, I'm Steven, and I'm a sophomore currently attending Northern Illinois University.  I'm majoring in Communication with an emphasis in Media Studies.  I am also going to minor in Journalism.  I did the spring advantage college program (Jan-Aug) last year.  I loved it.  My roles were custodial at World Showcase at Epcot, and quick service food and beverage at Sunshine Seasons at The Land.


----------



## gabriellewatson

Haha!! I my fiance and I go to UNT as well.  I never thought someone from UNT would be as obsessed with Disney as I am!! Nice to meet ya! I'm Gabrielle.  I'm a psych major at UNT, but next semester I plan to take my major to Elementary Education.  Have a super day!!


----------



## disneygrl16

Hey my name is Jackie and I'm 18 from Chicago. I'm a freshman at DePaul University. Major- undecided, but probably public relations. Been to disney 9 times and can't wait to  do the CP!


----------



## hollyberry16

Hi everyone!   

My name is Morgan, I'm 20 (girl - just in case  ) I've been to both Disneyland & Disney World (only once each   ) But! I have all the soundtracks, and practically all their animated flims...including a large number of non-animated films   . 

I go to the University of Alberta in Edmonton. I am going into my fourth year, and majoring in Mathematical Sciences!


----------



## pIrish

My name is Stephanie. I'm a 20 year old student at University of Southern Indiana (in Evansville, Indiana), eagerly awaiting my 21st birthday. I'm engaged to my boyfriend of six years. We met while both of us were in our high school marching band. We don't have a date set, but we're thinking of getting married either next summer or the summer after.

I've been in school a year and a half and I'm still not too sure what I want to do. The current thought though is to major in biology with a pre-vet emphasis and make an attempt at getting into vet school. If that doesn't work, I think I'd like to be a zookeeper and take classes online with Purdue University to get a vet tech degree. Either way, I think I'd like to someday work at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## GoofyBaby

grlpwrd said:
			
		

> I'm also really, really grown up.
> 
> I'm 37 and I am slowly, but surely finishing my bachelor's at a public university here in Virginia - I have stalkers (yikes) so I keep the name mum. I have about 24 classes to go. I plan to eventually make it to the College of William and Mary to attend law school or earn my MBA.
> 
> I've previously attended U of WA (go huskies!), Seattle U, and William and Mary for some courses. That is what happens when you change your major 4 times, get married and have kids (I have 4 with one on the way), move around a lot because of my hubby's lucrative career, and live too comfortably in the suburbs. lol
> 
> BTW my hubby lives and works in NY for now (he's a contract design engineer - a "jobshopper") and I stay put to finish school. We're strange that way, though, as we have lived this lifestyle since 1998.




Whoo-hoo!  Glad I'm not the only "old-timer" here!    I'm Carol, I'm 33 years old and I am currently finishing up my Liberal Arts Degree.  Next fall, I'm transferring to UNT complete my Bachelors of Music Performance degree.  I was in band in junior high and high school and I had a very intense band teacher.  By the time I graduated high school, I was burned out on music and put it down for a long time (all of my twenties).  Only in the last two years did I decide I really missed music and went back to school last year.  Best decision I have ever made.   

I would LOVE to work for Disney one day!  I am a lover of all things Disney, especially Goofy!


----------



## Heinster

I'm Heinster, 25 years old and from the Netherlands... Totally love the oldschool animation stuff of Disney, but I do think much is lost these last 5 years asside from POTC and the Pixar stuff.

Hope to see some old school Donald Duck back in production again and not those lowbudget series...


----------



## DisneyGuy77

Hey all!  I am an older student as well.  I am 29 and have my BA in Criminology.  This field, while interesting, is just not for me.  I am planning to go back for my Masters in Hospitality and tourism management.  I really want to work for the mouse!  I am currently preparing for the GRE, and as soon as I take it, I will be applying.  I love all things Disney, and go to WDW several times a year.


----------



## Alyssa88

Hey everyone. I joined disboards just because of this college board. I am already a member of a different disney message board which I love, but they don't have something just for college students (I don't think are many- and I believe one of them is a member here).

I am 18 years old and I am psychology major, minoring in Cognitive Neuroscience (and I am cosidering a double major or minor in biology, anthropology ,or spanish). I am in my sophomore year at Temple University in Philadelphia- yes, our football team sucks but our academics are amazing. 

 I also have two part time jobs and a volunteer position at a local children's hospital doing play therapy, so I am pretty busy- luckily I can do my homework and studying at my one job- info desk at school. And any extra time I have is spent with my amazing friends. I want ot attend either medical school (to become a neurologist) or graduate school (to get my ph.d and do either research or clinical psych. in either developmental or cognitive psych).


----------



## monarchsfan16

Hey Alyssa!
If you're talking about the other board that I think you are, there are a few of us that are here too


----------



## Alyssa88

Hey Heather.   

Yeah, its that board, I thought you were here.


----------



## LilAlice18

Hey everyone!!   My name is Bethany and I am currently a Junior at David Lipscomb University in Nashville, TN (but I am really from Columbia, SC). My major is Elementary Education because I have always loved children and wanted to teach them. I have always been dead set on teaching Kindergarten until these past few years - I am now chaning those plans slightly because I want to move to Orlando and become a Cast Member (at least for a couple of years). I have looked into it, and I know that there are many opportunities for cast members to work with children, so that is my goal as of now. So I am just fighting to get through these last 2 years.  
   Only 66 more days until Disney!!!


----------



## JazzySteph

Hey Everyone! I just joined DisBoards my friend mentioned it to me today and I have no idea how I ever passed by this place seems pretty popular so I decided to check in!

Anyways my name is Stephanie I'm 20 and I'm currently in community college in Austin, TX. I applied to UCF (U. of Central Florida in Orlando) for Spring I hope to get in there and pursue a degree in Event/Hospitality Management. I'd love to be a Event Coordinator for one of the parks at Disney thats a huge goal of mine but before then I plan to do the CP program some time in 2008. Nice meeting you all!


----------



## MissSpooky

Hi everyone! I just came across this board too for the first time a few days ago while looking into going to Disney College. My name is also Stephanie, but I go by Stephie mostly and I'm 23 (although I'll never be older than 21 in my mind!). I'm ending (finally) my community college experience, after having to take almost a year off for medical reasons. I want to go into entertainment and looking into going to one of the CSU's here in Cali to get an entertainment studies degree. I thought what better than to go to the best entertainment place in the world to get some real experience. I just can't decide when to do it and what I should and shouldn't do. I thought what a great place to look for some info then here with a ton of peeps that have done it! I've grown up disney going to epcot the year it opened just a few months old or so. I go here to DL though and know it like the back of my hand. Look forward to talking to everyone!   I love Donald Duck!    And my fav disney movie is the Little Mermaid!


----------



## Salukfan

Aloyha, everyone!  I'm Samantha, a 20-year old junior at La Roche College in PA.  I just transferred to La Roche from a community college, so I'm adjusting to life in a dorm.  Verrrrrry interesting.  I'm interested in doing the College Program. I interviewed last week, but I'm not sure how well it went.  Ah well--if it went as badly as I think it did, I'll just have to apply again for fall!   

I'm a huge fan of Disney's Aladdin, including all three films and the TV series.  My screenname refers to a character from the third Aladdin film, but since there are people in the Aladdin fandom who can't identify Sa'luk, I don't expect anyone else to.   I'm also semi-obsessed with all 4 Lilo and Stitch films, and the TV series that goes with them.  I've never been to a Disney park, but hopefully that will change with the CP!


----------



## Breezie

After a significant amount of lurking I've decided to introduce myself!

My name is Brittany. I am currently a sophomore at the University of Vermont and my major is Wildlife and Fisheries Biology. I still haven't decided if I want to study wildlife or fisheries yet! I'm 19 years old, and when I'm not at school I live with my family in Columbus, Ohio. I'm going to apply for the Spring CP, and I'm very excited about it. I applied and was accepted last year for Fall '06, but unfortunately had to decline. So hopefully everything goes well and I will be in Disney next semester instead of at school here!


----------



## Sehsun

Hey Brittany, welcome to DISboards!!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Alyssa88 said:
			
		

> Hey Heather.
> 
> Yeah, its that board, I thought you were here.



and I'm over here too.


----------



## Breezie

Sehsun said:
			
		

> Hey Brittany, welcome to DISboards!!



Thank you and hello to you too!


----------



## radev104

Hi, I am Rita. I am 18 and a freshman at Cedar Crest College. It's a liberal arts college in southeastern Pennsylvania. I am majoring in criminal justice and biochemistry/chemistry with a concentration in forensics. 

I have been to Disney five times and I am going again this summer. If I could I would go every year but now with college and all the loans and multiple books I do not have enough money or time to go every year.

I want to do the College Program sometime. I am not sure when I am able to do it because I would also like to be an International Resident Assisant here at school. Hey I can take a class for free if I do it and any free class here is excellent.

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi.


----------



## Sehsun

Welcome to DISboards, Rita!


----------



## sandicinderelli

Hello, everyone!  I'm Sandra, and I am an older (not old) student as well.  I'll be 30 in April.  I'm attempting a BA in Communication to add some depth to my BBA in Marketing and Management.  I have always admired Disney, and I still kick myself for not doing the CP when I was college the first time.  But thank God for second chances!

I got accepted and my role is Operations, arriving Jan. 7th to check in on the 8th.  Although some ppl I've come in contact with aren't thrilled about me doing this, I do have some strong support, and I'm just going to take that and run with it.

Hello to everyone and, who knows, maybe we could meet up sometime in January!


----------



## cdrom610

hey everyone,
i've been around for a while but figured i should formally introduce myself. my name is christina. i'm from nyc, living at home and going to school at st johns university (i'm a freshman).  i'm in their pharmacy program, which is a six year program, and because of it, there is no way i can miss a semester to go do disney's college program     but that's alright i guess, i'll manage to survive with a couple trips down there during my vacations   

i've been to disney about 7 times, starting when i was less than a year old! now, i'm basically a disney fanatic. my favorite character is the head cheese mickey mouse, and i make it a point to go visit 'the boss' every time i'm down at wdw. my favorite movie would be the great mouse detective, but i love the soundtracks to all the movies- half the magic of disney is in the music! my favorite park is MK.

i'm trying to plan a trip down to wdw for sometime in may, hopefully that will work out for me. and who knows? maybe i'll see some of you there


----------



## Innocuous1

Hi, I joined the forum ages ago but I've been very busy over the summer.  
I'm starting a business called mycollegeincome . It's basically my wife and I using our marketing experience and the economies of scale to make some decent advertising income available to college students.  I'm very curious about whether  I'll get dissed here.  I've been reading up on how people get angry when presented with a financial opportunity.  This reaction is mostly based on fear.  I think in some respects people in college are facing fear of failure on an almost daily basis.  I've been there.  All my best to everyone on here and good luck with college.


----------



## MissSpooky

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone!  I'm Sandra, and I am an older (not old) student as well.  I'll be 30 in April.  I'm attempting a BA in Communication to add some depth to my BBA in Marketing and Management.  I have always admired Disney, and I still kick myself for not doing the CP when I was college the first time.  But thank God for second chances!
> 
> I got accepted and my role is Operations, arriving Jan. 7th to check in on the 8th.  Although some ppl I've come in contact with aren't thrilled about me doing this, I do have some strong support, and I'm just going to take that and run with it.
> 
> Hello to everyone and, who knows, maybe we could meet up sometime in January!



It seems like I'm just out of the average age too. The majority of the people I've seen are 18-21. And I'll only be 24 when I start in Jan! But I don't think it matters when you do it, just how you make it while you're there. If I don't get have a good audition I hope to get operations.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Hi everyone! 

I just thought i would introduce myself too, i've been on the boards for a while now, and looked around the college board, but never posted anything in it yet! 

Anyways, my name is Crissa and i am 20 years old from Minnesota. I attend a community college in Bloomington, MN and i am majoring in business marketing and hospitality management (after changing my mind a million times). I love traveling, planning, being organized and i have a huge love for Disney. 

Im thinking about... no... im STRONGLY thinking about the CP for fall 2007 or spring 2008, i know it's a ways away, but i want to bump up my gpa and get some more classes under my bealt before i go down! 

so yeah, that's pretty much me in a nutshell!


----------



## sandicinderelli

Innocuous1 said:
			
		

> I've been reading up on how people get angry when presented with a financial opportunity.  This reaction is mostly based on fear.  I think in some respects people in college are facing fear of failure on an almost daily basis.



You're right.  I also think that the fear comes from companies that claim that they can help students earn some extra cash, but require an investment too expensive for students to afford.


----------



## Innocuous1

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> You're right.  I also think that the fear comes from companies that claim that they can help students earn some extra cash, but require an investment too expensive for students to afford.


 We don't ask for any investment.  After a little bit of setup work a student could have around $150 a month coming to them in _passive income_, it's not a get rich scheme, but it's decent spending money.  Anyway, I'm not going to post any more about it, like I said people get angry.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

so its been a year for me since i've been on here..but i'm planning on doing the cp this spring so i wanted to come back  

anyway this is me:





and this is me and my boyfriend:


----------



## silverhaze269

Hey all! Im Amy and Im in my second year at St. Marys University. Im working towards a BA, doing a double major in English and Religious Studies. Ive only been to WDW twice, but Im hooked already. Im interested in the CP, but I couldnt stay in Orlando for an entire winter just because I wouldnt get to ski at all.  

Ive loved Disney since I was a kid (who hasnt?) and when I finally got to go it was very surreal. I cant decide which park is my favourite, Epcot or the Magic Kingdom. I love both, but I think they are in major need of upgrading the Canadian pavilion. 

Anyway, I think its great theres a college board on here. Hopefully Ill be able to find some time to browse around instead of writing papers all the time!


----------



## ThePrototype186

Hey everyone!  My name is Jarvis.  I just accepted my offer for the Spring 07 CP.


----------



## Sehsun

Hey Jarvis, welcome to DISboards!  Congrats for being accepted to the CP!


----------



## ThePrototype186

Thanks!!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

hey all.  my name is scott and im currently a sohpmore at NYIT(New York Institute of Technology) studying computer graphics.  iv been to wdw 28 times and love going there.  i did get accepted for spring 07 and im doing operations.  heres a picture:


----------



## hackerfin

PigSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm Suzi, 19, studying music at the University of Southampton, in the south of England, but originally from London.
> 
> I'm a big Disney nut (although that probably goes without saying, what with me posting on a board for college-age Disney fans. But I digress  ), particularly the animated films (I'm the only person I've ever met who cries EVERY TIME at the end of Beauty and the Beast  ). I've been to WDW 3 times, DLP a whole lot more, and I'm planning my first ever trip to DL for next March.
> 
> I'm a major film buff, and love just about any kind of music.
> 
> 'Twould be nice to hear from everyone else here, find out who everyone is!




nice thing.... i love disneys!


----------



## allsmiles316

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone!  I'm Sandra, and I am an older (not old) student as well.  I'll be 30 in April.  I'm attempting a BA in Communication to add some depth to my BBA in Marketing and Management.  I have always admired Disney, and I still kick myself for not doing the CP when I was college the first time.  But thank God for second chances!
> 
> I got accepted and my role is Operations, arriving Jan. 7th to check in on the 8th.  Although some ppl I've come in contact with aren't thrilled about me doing this, I do have some strong support, and I'm just going to take that and run with it.
> 
> Hello to everyone and, who knows, maybe we could meet up sometime in January!


  CONGRATS Sandra! Don't worry about a thing! I'm 26 and I will be arriving Jan. 12th for my PI in Strategic Pricing. Good luck with everything!


----------



## MissSpooky

allsmiles316 said:
			
		

> CONGRATS Sandra! Don't worry about a thing! I'm 26 and I will be arriving Jan. 12th for my PI in Strategic Pricing. Good luck with everything!



Well I'm 24 and will turn 25 while on my CP. It seems like I should be doing PI with my age. I think I'm going to be one of the oldest ones doing CP! I may try and pick up a PI instead of a second CP. I dunno. Depends on how I like it. I arrive jan 17th hope to see ya guys down there!


----------



## Tide27

Im in the same boat you are spooky.  They told me my PI had a pre-req to do the first CP first.  Hopefully I can get into the PI while Im down there after the CP is over.


----------



## MissSpooky

Tide27 said:
			
		

> Im in the same boat you are spooky.  They told me my PI had a pre-req to do the first CP first.  Hopefully I can get into the PI while Im down there after the CP is over.



Yeah I was thinking about just extending but more and more I'm thinking about trying to get a PI. I might as well get everything I can out of my time down there!


----------



## flying_babyb

Im jen. Just getting really adictied to disney. I guess my fave would be tinkerbell. I dont think ive ever seen all of peter pan but tink is so cute. I have wacthed dang near every disney movie due to the fact I am a carrer preschool caretaker (daycare).  Im a little odd. I am rasing two class mascots, cowie(a stuffed cow) and a rabbit (stuffed) who is curently unnamed. Ummm what else to tell you? I love to belong to things. I collect police and fire stuff. I have a nice patch collection. This will be my first disney trip in march. Im 22, in college and working too hard.  Favorie disney movie: Shrek or Beauty and the beast  Least favorite: FOX AND THE HOUND. I hate that one, mostly because everytime the lady has to give up her fox I sob like a baby, no many how many times I see it. I guess this is beacuse I have cats. My family consists of: My mom, My best freind (known as Dear sister), Tabby (9 year old cat) dana(8 year old cat), Bosco (my captured stray going to be a year in march), bandit (my abused captured kitten, a year in april). Bandit is very happy to be living in a safe home now. My family also consists of: 3 mollies, 3 bottom feeeders, two koi, 4 snails and a hermit crab. Extended family would be: My Dsis's mom donna (a middle school teacher), and her two cats (sven and ole).  Wow your bored by now I bet, well this is me.  OH and my names Jen.


----------



## Salukfan

Shrek isn't a Disney movie.  

(Sorry, but it's a major peeve of mine.)


----------



## flying_babyb

really? I thought it was! Oh crap it isnt wow.


----------



## KellyBelly

Hello!

I'm Kelly and go to school near Dallas, TX. I'm 22 years old and graduated with my bachelors in May and graduate with my masters in teaching in May 2007. My family is taking me to Disney World to celebrate the last week in May and I couldn't be happier!! This will be my 7th time going and each time, I get more excited. I can't wait to literally hug Cinderella's Castle and take a million pictures! 

Btw, I cry at the end of Beauty and the Beast every time too. It's my all time favorite movie


----------



## wissa05182

Hi everyone!

I am Melissa and I have been on and off the DIS boards for as long as I can remember, but I forgot my password and everything from my old account krispykremewissa.  Otherwise I am 19 and from Minnesota. I am a sophomore at MSU Mankato, majoring in either Biology or Recreation Parks and Leisure Services... I still need help with picking one of the two. 

I have been to the WDW about 20 times and DL twice.  I am EXTREMELY  interested in the WDW CP and I have a ton of questions.  I think I would like to go in Fall 07, probably advantage.

Feel free to IM me if you can help me, my info is in my profile!


----------



## Sabbie

Howdy guys. I'm Sabrina. 19, working on 20. Full time student over at the University of North Florida here in Jacksonville.. and future Disney Cast Member for the Spring Advantage Program 2007.  I'm Filipino, naturally from the islands, but have lived in Florida for ages. I'm majoring in animation, and I hope to, one day, work for Pixar. I've done webdesign, graphic design, animation, and etc for years (since I got my first computer)! 

I live in a two bedroom apartment with two boys (yes, you have no idea about the frustrations of my life, haha) in Jacksonville. I have two cats, but they stay with my parents.. anddddd.. I drive an awesome Honda Civic Hatchback. Oh, and I love Disney. OBVIOUSLY!

)


----------



## IAmAPrincess

Hey everyone!

I'm Jennifer, and I'm addicted to Disney! I'm 22, graduated from the University of Winnipeg in May 2006 (BSc, major in math), and currently I am working full and time and still going to school. I am enrolled in the CGA program and taking classes at the University of Manitoba. 

I have been to Disney World 5 times already, and am going again in April. My birthday also happens then, so I will be celebrating a Disney birthday. I'm hoping to have a character breakfest with the Princesses that morning, because, hey! I am a Princess! lol

Can't wait to get to know some of you, and share disney experiences!


----------



## BlockheadAriel

hi, everyone. i'm dee. let's see...i guess you want the details  i'm 18 and a freshman at the Univeristy of Missouri studying music, journalism, and theatre. it's a lot, but i'm working on it  i teach children's theatre here and i LOVE it!

i'm really interested in doing the CP program after i get into j-school. i was going to do an internship in scotland but decided that disney was where i really wanted to be, even if you don't get paid amazingly and it can be hard work at times. i've been to disney 20 times, and disneyland paris once, so i am FAIRLY acquainted with things 

i really want to be able to do entertainment at MK, but i know it's hard to get into. anyway, if you want to talk my info is in my profile.

thanks!


----------



## minijenny

hey all, i'm jen. i'm 23 and working on a master's degree in behavioral fish ecology at the university of illinois. i just dragged my boyfriend for a 10 day excursion to WDW last week (jan 4th-13th). my first time in 11 years and his first time ever. he's been to DL paris though. he thought i was crazy for planning the trip for a year, but we thoroughly enjoyed every bit of it (although he spent some time in the room studying for a huge exam while i ventured out solo). we couldn't get over how good all the food was.

not sure what else to say about myself, except i've been a disney fan my whole life. thanks in part to my dad.

favorite disney movie: anything with pirates. from peter pan to POTC


----------



## sarbruis

Hullo.  My name is Beauregard.  I am twenty, and I'm doing the Spring Advantage program this spring.  I've been to two different colleges so far: Wichita State University for two non-consecutive semesters (I did a CP in between there, and took a semester off to help my dad open a paint store) and DigiPen Institute of Technology for one semester (this previous fall).  After my program ends I'm going to go to England and pursue (and finally get) a Bachelor's of Art degree.  I'm undecided between Bath Spa University (BA in Creative Writing with Film Studies) and Lancaster University (BA in English Literature and Creative Writing with Practice).  So, we'll see.


----------



## suggies08

I'm new to the board, so lets see....

My name is Jessica, Soon to be 19.  I am currently working on my Vet Tech degree and hope to transfer to SFCC in FL for the Zoology Program.
My dream job is to work as a zoo keeper at Animal Kingdom.  I have loved everything disney ever since I can remember.  I took my first trip to Disney World when I was 16 and and fell in love.  I am planning my third trip, a two week getaway, for this year!  I am a complete disney-holic, who cries everytime she see's Wishes.  My whole family thinks I have gone Disney crazy...thank god I found ppl who share the addiction
 

My Favorite Disney Movies: Bambi, The Little Mermaid, Pocahontas...of course I love them all!!


----------



## Uuaww

welcome, i suggest getting on the massive facebook group we have going.


----------



## CelticBelle

Hey Im Sam.  Im an animal Biology major at university of California Davis.  Ive only been to WDW once when i was little, but DL countless times.  Im really interested in finding an internship at the animal kingdom someday...far away.

And suggies08  I totally know what you mean, and I have the same asperations.


----------



## badktty

Hi!! I'm new here!

My name is Erin and I'm 25 years old. I'm currently a "sophomore" (even though I've been in school for 6 years...lol) at Western Michigan University. My major is Criminal Justice and my minor is Sociology/Concentration in Social Psychology.

I've recently been accepted into the WDWCP for Fall 07! My arrival date is August 15th and I'll be working in Merchandising...and I am SO excited!!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hey Erin, I think you know who I am (Iris).  I have the same AIM screen name and username at LJ.  I started to read your post and I was like, hmm...that major/minor sounds familiar....then I saw your username and knew who you were.  

I'm glad you've joined the DISboards!


----------



## badktty

Yep!!! I know who you are! Heehee =)


----------



## Cmdbuddy

I don't think I've posted on this thread before.  Sorry if I have. 

I'm a senior at Auburn University majoring in Biomedical Sciences with a concentration in Pre-Medicine.  After graduating in December, I will be attending Palmer College of Chiropractic in Port Orange, FL (about an hour and a half away from my favorite place in the world!  )

I'm a private pilot, and I like to spend time outdoors.  I love all sports, especially AUBURN FOOTBALL (WAR EAGLE!)  I also like photography, boating, camping... just about anything to get me out of the house.  

I've been to Disney World 24 times and #25 is just over 3 weeks away.  I'm from New Orleans, so my family would always go for Mardi Gras when I was a kid.  We have DVC memberships at the Beach Club and at the Wilderness Lodge.  

Got any questions?  Ask away


----------



## QueenRahel

hi all, i just joined and am a disney fanatic all my life...i grew up here in orlando, fl and may never want to move just so i can eventually share with my kids one day the magic of visiting disney parks as frequently as i did as a child with my family....i have many fond memories with family there as we all live in central florida....i know the parks and hotels like the back of my hand so if anyone is visiting ask me any questions as i know and love central florida! i also attend valencia cc going for my diagnostic medical sonography degree and have been begging my bf of four years, who unfortunately hates disney, to take me again soon!


----------



## disneyfreak87

Hi, I'm Jessica and I'm 20 years old. I'm currently a sophomore Broadcasting major at Slippery Rock University of Pennsylvania. I've been to Disney World 9times now and am obsessed with all things Disney. I hope to work for the mouse eventually, that would be way too cool. Anyway, it's great to be here!


----------



## Princess Laura

hey everyone. i've been a bit of a lurker for a while and getting myself all excited about my family's next trip to WDW in september. so i've got round to signing up and figured it'd be best to introduce myself here as i'm "college age" haha.

i'm laura, i'm 19 (20 in a few weeks), and i'm a student at portsmouth university in the uk, studying web design. i don't get to go to WDW as often as i'd like, cos of it being so far away, i've been 5 times since the age of 6. and in the past few years i've been to disneyland paris a few times.


----------



## Alaisa

Hey everyone!!
I'm Alaisa and I'll be a sophomore at UF this summer (although technically I'm still in highschool... ). I am completely in love with Disney which is partly due to my boyfriend and his family (who have all been castmembers at least sometime in their lives for the past three generations.) He doesn't seem to understand my obsession, though. 
I actually applied up at Casting last week and I have an audition tomorrow, so depending on how that goes I might be working up at the parks soon!!
So naturally I'm excited...


----------



## Jetergal87

Hey.....I'm nineteen years old and attend Bowling Green State University in Ohio. I am a sophomore early childhood education major. I am in LOVE with Disney, literally. I have been to Disney World over thirty times and Disneyland four times. I even went to the Pirates of the Caribbean 2 premiere. I am going back this summer in June for my 20th bday and going on the Disney cruise in July.


----------



## CdnMouseEars

Hey Everyone!
I'm Jenn, a 20 year old English Education major here in Calgary, Canada. 
I've never been to WDW, but am going to DLR in June to meet up with a friend. I've only been once for a half-day junior-high band trip in 2001, so needless to say I did not get my full DL fix!  Can't wait for my 5-day trip in June though!


----------



## alorenzo

I'm 20, Christian, and currently attending Moorpark College.  I don't know where I want to transfer to yet.  My major is Communications - TV/Film.

Live in So Cal and am a Premium Pass holder thanks to my Uncle Angel.  I'm a longtime Disney fan.  Probably not as hard core as others here on the boards, but enough to stand out.


----------



## ISUKoalabear

I'm Jami, 24 years old, in August I'll turn 25. I live in Illinios, been in school way to long not sure I'll ever get done. I did the College Program in 2005 and now will be doing an internship June-January. Looking for a place to live down there and some friends since I wont be in Northbridge with everyone. 

If anyone wants to chat I have aim which is the same as my username....

Jami


----------



## EPCOTgrl1

So I don't know if I have done this before or not...

My name is Chelsea and I am 21. I have done the college program in 2005. Now I am back home and going to college. I am a theatre production major focusing on stage management. I just sent my resume up to NYC to work on a MAJOR production  I am engaged to a wonderful guy name Jake.

I think that is everything.


----------



## mrpinkerton

Hello all! My name is Jonathan Pinkerton, I'm 22 and I'm from Sacramento, California. I just got offered a Communications Planning Internship working for Eyes & Ears. I'm a journalism student at California State University, Sacramento and I'm currently on an internship as a features writer with The Sacramento Bee. 

I'm totally excited to move cross country and make new experiences! I've never been to Disney World but I've been to Disneyland like 4 times since August so I'm kind of a Disney nerd.

Anyone else from Nor Cal?


----------



## rockstargeisha

Allo all. :] My name is Mandie and I am currently a sophmore at the Art Institute of Los Angeles. My major is Game Art and Design AKA Video Game design. It's a lot of hard work and doesn't allow me a lot of free time but I love my very small school and major.

I've been a Disney fan for as long as I can remember. Disneyland was a common destination for my family when I was young since we lived just 30 minutes away. Through high school I purchased annual passes and on many a day just hung out there after school to people watch. There's no way I can remember how many times I've visited, hehe. I constantly crave the frozen lemonades. 

As far as other Disney parks go I've been to WDW, Tokyo Disney and on the Disney cruise when it was still the big red boat. I cherise my Disney memories so much that I've been eager to get a performance job at Disneyland. I've gone to numerous auditions with no luck yet but will continue to try.

My next Disney vacation is planned for this coming July to WDW. *so excited*

Glad to be here and look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Nimbus

Eyo all. Name's Shawn and I'm from Iowa. I'm 21 and currently an English education major. Yeah, it's my fourth major now but I've stuck with this one for about a year and a half now so I'm thinking it's going to be a keeper. The first time I wen't to DW was earlier this year for a track meet and now I've convinced my parents that the family should vacation their next summer, so I've been lurking 'round these boards trying to figure out the ins and outs of Disney


----------



## EpcotLove

Hi, I am Vicky, I am 22. I currently attend NC State and I am majoring in Psychology, with a focus on industrial/organization psych. I have been going to Disney World since I was born. I went twice last year and got engaged in Sept 2006 at Epcot. I turned my fiancee into a very crazed disney fan! We are currently excited about our trip this september, and hope that after I graduate from college we can get married at WDW!


----------



## Blonde Pixie

Well technically I am not in College yet, but come Fall 07  I will be entering the U. Of MD. as a Freshman. I am Graduating Highschool this June.


----------



## Sehsun

Blonde Pixie said:


> Well technically I am not in College yet, but come Fall 07  I will be entering the U. Of MD. as a Freshman. I am Graduating Highschool this June.



Congratulations on your upcoming high school graduation and your enrollment at the U. of Maryland!  How exciting!


----------



## Willow1213

Hi Everyone! My name is Abby. I am a 21 year old student at Georgia Tech. My major is Business Management with a certificate in Information Technology. I am on the boards to find some great ideas for my first official "adult" vacation with my boyfriend in August. I hope toy get to know some people and get some great tips and budget ideas here!


----------



## Sehsun

Willow1213 said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Abby. I am a 21 year old student at Georgia Tech. My major is Business Management with a certificate in Information Technology. I am on the boards to find some great ideas for my first official "adult" vacation with my boyfriend in August. I hope toy get to know some people and get some great tips and budget ideas here!



Welcome, Abby!  My brother and sister-in-law attended GT.  I hope you find helpful info on these boards - they are a great resource!  I will be heading down to WDW in August too, for my internship.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

I don't think I ever actually introduced myself on this board, so I might as well... lol

I'm Laura.  I'm 19 years old, and just finished my freshman year at Gettysburg College.  I'm a History major (concentration on American History) and a Theatre Arts minor.  I have no idea what I want to do with that, but oh well, I have three years to figure that out.

I've been on the DISboards since I was 12 (mostly on the Teen Boards), but I figured I'd move on to the College Board now.  lol

I've been to WDW 8 times (9 in less than a month!), DL once, and the DCL 3 times (again, 4 in less than a month!).

I really wanted to do the college program, but it was either the college program or studying abroad, and I reallllly want to study in Italy, so I am choosing to go abroad.

Anywho, that's about it!


----------



## MadameLeota

Ello all.  My name's Brenna...I'm 19...I'm finally a sophomore at Weatherford College (Weatherford TX) and will be transferring to Tarleton State University (Stephenville TX) in Fall 2008.  I'm an Early Education major.

Been to WDW 3 times...might go back sometime in the summer of 08 with my boyfriend, when he gets back from Saudi.

More introduction to me...I freakin love TOOL...simply the greatest band to ever come about.  Simply greatness to my ears!


----------



## Bingaling

Hey everybody! =]
I'm Diana, 19 years old, going to be a sophomore at Bloomsburg University in PA. I'm not declared yet, but I plan on majoring in psychology.

I pretty much grew up at Disney World when I was a kid (I used to live down there!) and as you can see, I'm still _pretty_ into it. (That's a bit of an understatement). I plan on doing the spring internship program in 2009, and once I graduate from college I'm moving to Orlando ASAP!

What I plan on doing with psychology in Disney? Yeah, I have _no_ idea. I just know Disney is where I need to be and we'll see what happens! =]


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Diana!
I was a Psych major as well, and I'm doing the Disney College Program for this fall.  I've had a couple people ask me if my major has anything to do with what I'll be doing in the CP.  I guess it doesn't _directly_, but I believe that Psychology is useful in any field you go into.  That's cool that you're going to do the CP in a couple years!  Good luck in school!


----------



## Bingaling

Sehsun, it's a relief to hear that other people who have a psychology major are doing the CP, 'cause I was worried I wouldn't get accepted because of it! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get credits from my school if I get accepted.

Good luck in the fall! I'm jealous, haha.


----------



## helloirishkitty

My name's Liz, I'm 21, and I go to the University at Buffalo. I'm going for my PharmD, so in 3 years hopefully I'll be living close enough to Disney!! 

I really wanted to do the college program, but with my program it's impossible. Oh well...


----------



## Sehsun

Bingaling said:


> Sehsun, it's a relief to hear that other people who have a psychology major are doing the CP, 'cause I was worried I wouldn't get accepted because of it! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get credits from my school if I get accepted.



 The thing is, it doesn't matter what your major is - the program is open to students with all majors.  So no worries there!



> Good luck in the fall! I'm jealous, haha.



Thank you!  64 days left till I check-in.


----------



## TTAunload

Hey all. I've been kind of lurking on this board for a while and finally decided to sign on last month. 
I'm Dyan and I go to the University of Hawaii/Kapiolani CC majoring in Med Tech. My first CP was during Spring '04 and I worked over at the Grand Floridian as a Housekeeping Resort Runner and Dispatcher. The second time was Summer Alumni '05 in Tomorrowland Attractions- (the former) Buzz Complex. I've got to say those were the best times of my life. Besides my 2 CP's, I've been to WDW once and twice to DL and hopefully back to DL in the next year.


----------



## CelticBelle

welcome to the dis!


----------



## fureska

Hey Everyone!
I figure since Im new, I might as well post here.
My name is Jennn, I'm from New Jersey. Im 21, and don't know what I want to be when I grow up. Im an Art and Marketing Major. And in september I will be checking in for my second college program, this time in QSFB. my first one i did in Fall 05 is merch dd pi/ws. 
Well, thats the brief me!


----------



## chipperpear

Hello  

I'm new to DISboards.com and I thought this would be a good place to introduce myself.  I'm 23 years old and I just graduated from college with a bachelors degree in Physics with a minor in Computer Science.  I am hoping that I will get to start gradaute school in psychology (yep, very different!) this autumn.  I've been to WDW numerous times and adore Disney themeparks, music, movies, decoration, and etc... It's spectacular!  

Aww... I tried to post my picture, but I don't have enough posts to post a link! LOL, well, I hope I can post it soon : )

Kindly,

NS


----------



## Sehsun

chipperpear said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to DISboards.com and I thought this would be a good place to introduce myself.  I'm 23 years old and I just graduated from college with a bachelors degree in Physics with a minor in Computer Science.  I am hoping that I will get to start gradaute school in psychology (yep, very different!) this autumn.  I've been to WDW numerous times and adore Disney themeparks, music, movies, decoration, and etc... It's spectacular!
> 
> Aww... I tried to post my picture, but I don't have enough posts to post a link! LOL, well, I hope I can post it soon : )
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> NS



Hi NS and welcome to DISboards!  Congratulations on your college graduation as well  (my brother got his bachelor's in applied physics).  That's cool that you are going to study psychology in grad school - psych was my undergrad major, and I really enjoyed it.  You're lucky that you're going to be living pretty close to WDW!


----------



## chipperpear

Sehsun said:


> Hi NS and welcome to DISboards!  Congratulations on your college graduation as wellQUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It's very nice living near WDW!  My friend and I have the seasonal pass which expired early June and boy did I put that pass to good use!
> 
> It was difficult to go to WDW when class was in session, however, being away from WDW for a while and then going back made the trip even more exciting.  I can imagine the intense excitement one may have traveling from another state to get to WDW... I may be experiencing that shortly (still waiting to hear back from grad schools in NY and CA ).


----------



## futreWDI

heyyy...

my name is erin and i am relatively new to the DIS boards.  i have signed on as my mother more recently but just got my own log in this week.  i am going to be a 5th year senior at West Virginia University this fall majoring in Theatre Desgin and Technology.  I completeld my CP program last summer and plan on getting a PI next year after i graduate.  I am also a Campus Rep for the program at my school.  

I am heading to Florida for a family vacation August 7th if anyone will be down there that time, message me!


----------



## Sehsun

futreWDI said:


> heyyy...
> 
> my name is erin and i am relatively new to the DIS boards.  i have signed on as my mother more recently but just got my own log in this week.  i am going to be a 5th year senior at West Virginia University this fall majoring in Theatre Desgin and Technology.  I completeld my CP program last summer and plan on getting a PI next year after i graduate.  I am also a Campus Rep for the program at my school.
> 
> I am heading to Florida for a family vacation August 7th if anyone will be down there that time, message me!



Hey Erin!  That's cool that you've done the CP already and are planning to do a PI later (and are a campus rep)!  You'll be at WDW the week before I check-in for my CP!


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

Hey I'm new to the disboards as of yesterday!
I'm going to WDW for about the 18th time for vacation on July 7th thru the 14th. 

My name is Chris, and I'm a 20 year old student at the University of Georgia, studying journalism/telecommunication arts.


----------



## StarDrifter

Hey everyone! My name is Danielle, aka StarDrifter, nice to meet you all! Im 20 years old, saving up for going to massage therapy school. But if not that, in a heartbeat I would be majoring in english to be an english teacher! Im your typical geek-at-heart  who adores disney world...my favorite ride is a toss up between splash mountain and space ship earth (this has story behind it. LOL) and...jeez, how can you choose between them all? Looking forward to posting with you guys and hearing all your great trips!  (i love popcorn too! )

xoxo
stardrifter


----------



## Belle Ella

Hello  I'm Jessica, 20, and in the Bay Area in CA out near San Francsico! I'm studying Early Childhood Education, and I'm an absolute Disney Freak! I actually just got back from another DLR vacation last week as an early 21st birthday present to myself, and always have Disney on the brain!


----------



## ThinkTink510

Hello everyone! Im Kayla im 18 and i will be starting my first year of college in september (right after my cruise) Im going to college for nursing!


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

YAY!   Only 2 more days until the 8 hour drive down to Disney World, and then a whole week of FUN awaits!!


----------



## mdguy429

Hey all.  My name's Ian.  I'm no longer a college student, I just graduated.  But I don't want to call myself an adult yet, lol.  I'm 23 and I live in Silver Spring, MD and work in Washington, DC.  

I haven't stayed in Disney since 1992, when I was 8.  I went for a day over a spring break in sophomore year of college and had a blast.  So much has changed, it's a completely new experience.  My next trip is scheduled and booked!!! I'm going from December 26th to the 31st, with my family, and my gf and her family.  I'mplanning on proposing to her there, so I'm incredibly excited about this trip.  

PS, 6 months is way too long to wait for a Disney trip


----------



## Pirateears

hiya i'm Allison and i'm almost 18. i am started college next fall in California : ) 

*mdguy429, good luck with your proposal


----------



## mdguy429

Thanks for your good wishes Allison!  I just have to figure out how/where/when, but I have plenty of time


----------



## Pirateears

yup, don't stress out too much  which disney park are you going to?


----------



## pezqueenl

Hello! My names Sarah, I'm 19 and i' going into my sophmore year in college. I'll be applying for the 2008 spring College Program! I live near the San Francisco Bay Area and I'm very excited to be working (and for the first time visiting) Walt Disney World! Wonderful to meet all of you!


----------



## IrishGoofy1986

I'm Thomas From North Texas USA, College in East Texas. I've been to Disney at lest 13 times.I will be doing my first Internship starting Aug. 15, 2007.


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Hey all! I'm Katie I'm 21 and from Pennsylvania, I'm a Walt Disney World Cast Member alumin O6' ! I've been to Disney over 50+ times! Im currently finishing college, I have an AMAZING and wonderful boyfriend John<3 who is as obsessed with Disney as I am, I am going to marry him one day and we are soo honeymooning in Disney<3.. hes a firefighter and I am a PROUD firefighters girlfriend.. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## lionking_lady16

Hello Everyone!
I have been lurking, just joined this forum, and have not worked at Disney but I am obsessed....We went for 10 days in Dec/Jan and was there for new years, that was fun.
Anyway, I am 19 from BC Canada *go canucks and all that* I am going into my second year of nursing and cant wait until I can go to Disney again!


----------



## OCMACMMonica

Hello i'm Monica! I'm from California and i'm studying music at CSU Stanislaus. I'm so happy to be graduating in two years with my BM in (Vocal performance in opera, jazz, and musical theatre), Music Ed for CHoral Conductors, and Music Ed for Instrumental Conductors, oh and my Credentials! woo what a mouth full...i'm 22. I was a cm at Disneyland in the tomorrowland attractions and guest control! it was so much fun! i hopefully will be making my way out to orlando to do the CP, i hope its as much fun as everyone tells me! i'm a huge disney nut! haha i try and make it out to florida once or twice a year since i was 9 and i'm hitting up DLR all the time haha... i have a reputation at my school as that "DISNEY GIRL" and not only in my home dept but around the campus...they might see it as being lame but i see it as me being that awesome to talk about haha...My fav animated movie is the Little Mermaid and Sleeping Beauty, and my fav PIXAR movie has got to be Finding Nemo...


----------



## Andrusi

Hi!  Just arrived.  I'm a male 23-year-old geek with a shortly upcoming degree in computer science from North Carolina State University--just finished what had darn well better be my last semester.  I decided to take my last chance to apply for the Disney College Program, and lo and behold, I got in.  Despite being through with classes, I hereby declare that I am still a college student until further notice.  I am a big fan of Epcot And Those Other Places, and from the way I described WDW you can probably guess what my favorite park is.  I heart many flavors of Disney, particularly the Pixar stuff.

In addition to that, I spend way too much time online posting on message boards (which is likely to get worse now!), I watch anime you've probably never heard of because you're not a little Japanese girl, I refuse to stop building with Legos, and I've been a Transformers fan since I was old enough to say Optimus Prime.

I think that's about it.
"*OBJECTION!* What about me?"
Oh, right.  I'm also a gamer, particularly fond of the Nintendo DS.  I enjoy series such as Sonic, Pokémon, various varieties of Mega Man, and of course Phoenix Wright.

Oh, and one other thing.  tar heel is my mother.  So if you're wondering who's to blame for me, now you know.


----------



## LadyStardust

Hi all, I'm Katrina and I'm 22. Though I've been to college, I'm not a college student right now, but this forum seems to fit me better than Adults and Solos. I'm what I like to call a Disney Junkie, and I recently moved about 2 hours away from WDW, so I can get my fixes more often now!


----------



## lostinwonderland

Hello.

Firstly, this is my first post here, so Hiyaa! I usually just snoop around the UK Boards and Trippies..

Anywhoo.. I'm Annie, I'm 18, Staring Coventry Uni in September doing Journalism.. I looove Disney, more than a normal person should, but I guess that's why I'm here!

I've been to Disneyland Paris 4 or 5 times, but have never been to WDW although will be next year   

The other loves of my life are my Cats (5 *cough*) and my DBF (Russell. 20)

That's me in a nutshell. 

xxx


----------



## eweezer

Hi!
I'm Emily and this is my first post! I'm 23 and I'm finally going back to school this Fall! Right now I'll just be getting my Associates in Liberal Arts and then I need to find a school to get my Bachelor's in Zoology! It feels great to finally know what I want to do for the rest of my life!  

Anywhoo...I've been to Disneyland more times than I can count! But I've never been to Disney World. I'm thinking about applying for the 08 spring CP! But I'm not sure yet...I get myself all excited for it and know without a doubt that I'll make it but then later I freak myself out about not making it so it holds me back from wanting to interview! Blah...I'll figure it out! 

Anyway, this place is great! Love it!


----------



## BornToPerform

Hi everyone.
I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.
My name is Lauren and I'm going to be a theatre major at APU in the fall. There are a lot of decisions to be made right now, but if everything goes as planned I hope to be a part of the Fall '08 CP!


----------



## PowerMonkey

hey guys, im jake, 18, and this is my first year of college... im majoring in either bio or physics (still havent decided), but that may change...

scientist aspect aside, i will always love disney haha... the parks are always great and i basically grew up with those movies... also noticed that these boards are a little inactive so youll catch me jumping between here and the teen board lol


----------



## alana is splashtrash

Hey everyone, my name's Alana, I'm 18 and I live in Chicago. I love Disneyworld! Haha, my favorite rides are Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, and Soarin'...and basically everything else. I really hope to be a part of the WDWCP this Spring, my presentation date is October 17...I'm so excited!


----------



## Sorahana

Hey, I'm Amanda and I'm a junior in college in PA. I'm waiting for a response on the CP, so nervous X3!! 

I've been to WDW 8 times and Disneyland once. I LOVE DISNEYWORLD and my first thought when I went to Disneyland was "...that's it?!" (when I saw the size of that castle in comparison to the one in WDW) lol. 

STITCH IS AWESOME, yea....so hi X3.


----------



## WClancysbro

My name is Josh

I am currently a first semester freshman at the University of Northern Colorado and I had my interview for the Spring 2008 Disney CP yesterday.

Needless to say...

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## MadameLeota

I can't remember if I've introduced myself before...

I'm Brenna...junior at Weatherford College, about to transfer to Abilene Christian University...

Would LOVE to do the CP but don't think I'll be able to


----------



## nonomad

I am Jill, I'm 18 and I'm from Fort Collins, CO.

I go to the University of Northern Colorado in Greeley and I love it here but I know I'll love Disney more! I am majoring in business and I'm gonna concentrate in marketing. I hope to sell or design ads, maybe even for Disney. 

I have loved Disney since I was a kid and have been to the Magic Kingdom many times, because I have family in Florida. My favorite Disney movie is either Toy Story or The Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Ashleigh84

Hey, I'm Ashleigh, and I attend the University of North Alabama in Florence, AL. I'm currently applying for the Spring 2008 CP - it's been a dream of mine for almost two years and I'm excited to finally be able to apply.


----------



## Sehsun

Ashleigh84 said:


> Hey, I'm Ashleigh, and I attend the University of North Alabama in Florence, AL. I'm currently applying for the Spring 2008 CP - it's been a dream of mine for almost two years and I'm excited to finally be able to apply.



 to the DIS, Ashleigh!  Good luck on your interview today!!  May your dream come true.


----------



## wishspirit

Hi im Kate, and I am at the University of Sussex in Brighton, England.

I am doing BA History, which is three years, but planning to Disney CP (or the international equivilent) the year i graduate (but my boyfriend doesn't know yet! Shhh!).

I love all thing disney, which my university housemates find extremely odd, but they will learn in time!

Luv
Kate


----------



## Pirateears

wishspirit said:


> Hi im Kate, and I am at the University of Sussex in Brighton, England.
> 
> I am doing BA History, which is three years, but planning to Disney CP (or the international equivilent) the year i graduate (but my boyfriend doesn't know yet! Shhh!).
> 
> I love all thing disney, which my university housemates find extremely odd, but they will learn in time!
> 
> Luv
> Kate



wow, i want to go to England someday. i bet it's beautiful there.  Good luck with school and with the Disney CP  

~Tiki


----------



## ariel sparrow

Hi, my name is Amanda and I am from Barstow, California. It's widely considered by most to be a pit stop between LA and Vegas, but I love it=) I'm 20 years old and graduated this past June with a double degree in Liberal Arts and Fine Arts. I'm not really sure what the next step is that I want to take in life. I just know that I want to do something creative that involves Disney. Hence the reason I applied for the college program. I really love dancing. I have tried a little bit of everything but my favorite styles are hip-hop and jazz. I am waiting to audition for a character performer role on November 18th for the 2008 spring semester. Wish me luck! =)


----------



## sk8bug72

opps, posted on the wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Amanda, good luck on your audition next month!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> Hi, my name is Amanda and I am from Barstow, California. It's widely considered by most to be a pit stop between LA and Vegas, but I love it=) I'm 20 years old and graduated this past June with a double degree in Liberal Arts and Fine Arts. I'm not really sure what the next step is that I want to take in life. I just know that I want to do something creative that involves Disney. Hence the reason I applied for the college program. I really love dancing. I have tried a little bit of everything but my favorite styles are hip-hop and jazz. I am waiting to audition for a character performer role on November 18th for the 2008 spring semester. Wish me luck! =)



Good luck!


----------



## ariel sparrow

Thank you for the good luck everyone! I will be sure to let you know how everything goes! =)


----------



## Miranda21

Hello I'm Taneisha Moore
I'm 21 years of age I love meeting new people but I'm not fond on meeting people that have more drama to bring me because this is what being online is about being mean to someone you don't even know is only going to make that person not want to talk to you next time you're online but I'm excited to be on this message board talking about Disney...Hey did everyone catch the premiere of Twitches too if not its coming on again tonight on Disney at 8pm


----------



## Miranda21

Hi I"m Taneisha Moore nice to meet all of you, I'm 21 and I love talking about Disney if fact Twitches too Premiered last night on Disney at 8pm but don't be sad tonight its coming back on at 8pm... Thats what I love of Disney when they premiere movies like that they make sure it comes on again on the next night I love October because they put all my favorite scary Disney Movies on I love The Tower of Terror


----------



## Katy0708

Hey all!
I'm Katy and I live in a small town about ____________ -this big called Brook. I attend Indiana State University and majoring in radio/tv/film. I'm 19 and still a freshman, thanks to Disney! I did the Program this past spring. I loved it sooo much!!  I plan to go back this coming fall (2008) for the Fall Advantage program, and audition for a character role. My dream is to be a princess, but we will see  . I am in the process of becoming a campus rep also! 
That's about all for now!


----------



## FormerCastMemberInMD

Hey!  I did the college program, Fall 04!  It was the best experience of my life!!!


Good luck becoming a princess!!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Hi everybody. I used to post here on the teen boards (so many years ago I forgot my login name/password) and I think I have posted under this username before, but my name is Dee. I'm 19 and from Missouri. I'm a journalism/theatre student and i love Disney. My family goes at least once a year and we've gone to Disneyland Paris and all that jazz. I'm planning on doing the Fall 2008 CP so I was hoping to meet some people here before I go down. I want to do characters/entertainment and I know how hard that is to get into so my next two choices are operations and merchandise. My dream job is somewhere at the Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom. Feel free to im me if you're doing the fall cp!


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck with becoming a campus rep. It is soooo much fun.


----------



## Jelly1

Hi, I'm new.


----------



## Sehsun

Jelly1 said:


> Hi, I'm new.



 to DISboards!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jelly1 said:


> Hi, I'm new.



Hi, and Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## BriarRose86

Hi! My name is Angela (Angie) I'm 21, currently attending Miami-Dade College.  Been going to WDW since I was two years old, and have gone back somewhere around 30 times.  Going this weekend to enjoy my first F&W festival and celebrate my anniversary.  

Recently applied to the CP for Spring '08. Had my interview last tuesday, and am unpatiently waiting around my mailbox.


----------



## Joanna71985

BriarRose86 said:


> Hi! My name is Angela (Angie) I'm 21, currently attending Miami-Dade College.  Been going to WDW since I was two years old, and have gone back somewhere around 30 times.  Going this weekend to enjoy my first F&W festival and celebrate my anniversary.
> 
> Recently applied to the CP for Spring '08. Had my interview last tuesday, and am unpatiently waiting around my mailbox.



Welcome to DIS! And good luck!


----------



## Lei

_Halo semua, apa kabar_?* I'm Lei from Jakarta, Indonesia. Been around since 1984. had an associate degree in Broadcasting and a bachelor degree in English from University of Indonesia. Currently working as part of a creative team for an upcoming theme park in Indonesia. Constantly fights her urge to sleep during office hours, but failed most of the time   Would someday sue offices for not giving its employees nap time! A chronic procrastinator who claims that long siestas, fantastic foods, and big bad books are her life purposes. And of course, Disney  

Visited Tokyo several times because of Dad's job, and has become a huuuge Tokyo DL and Tokyo Disney Sea.

Had my very first WDW experience last month (read the TR, if you care  ). It was short but sweet  

Been dying to work for Disney park, but honestly doesn't know how. It's nice to have a dream, anyway. Cheers, everyone!

*Hi all, how are you?


----------



## littlebitsmommie

hello, i am jessica a senior at ECU in N. Carolina. I am going to disney for the first time since I was a child and taking my DD who is 5 at thanksgiving. i am also new to the boards.


----------



## dispatch

I'm not really new, but not old and haven't introduced myself... so here goes!

My name is Jess and I am a 21-year-old senior at Arizona State University.  I will be getting my degree in Journalism & Mass Comm.--Strategic Media and Public Relations w/ a minor in Communication Studies in about 45 days!  After graduation in a little over a month, I am hoping to move back to Florida to do a PI with FTW, DEG, or Guest Relations.

I did the CP in Fall 2005 and worked in the front office of Disney's BoardWalk Hotel as a Bell Services dispatcher.  I am here to answer any questions people may have about the CP... Specifically, I'd love to tell you about Bell Services (a job I was mistakenly placed in but grew to love) and how I managed to do the CP and still graduate in 3.5 years.  If you are in need of advice, feel free to ask!!

My dream job at Disney would be as a performer in the High School Musical 2 Pep Rally, so if you can lend a hand in helping me make that a reality, let me know!

Have a magical day


----------



## ohgosh

disneygrl16 said:


> Hey my name is Jackie and I'm 18 from Chicago. I'm a freshman at DePaul University. Major- undecided, but probably public relations. Been to disney 9 times and can't wait to  do the CP!



I go to Depaul too! How exciting, haha.

As for my formal introduction, I'm currently a sophomore at Depaul and originally from Detroit. I can't decide if I should do the CP, or just wait until I graduate and be a CM for a year, but we'll see


----------



## Nyxastra

Hi!  I'm Ashley and I'll soon be a graduate of the University of North Alabama with a major in Fashion Merchandising.  I did my first college program from January-May 2004 where I was an Attraction Hostess at the Tower of Terror Attraction.  In less than 2 months I'll be starting my second College Program as a Character Performer.


----------



## Joanna71985

Nyxastra said:


> Hi!  I'm Ashley and I'll soon be a graduate of the University of North Alabama with a major in Fashion Merchandising.  I did my first college program from January-May 2004 where I was an Attraction Hostess at the Tower of Terror Attraction.  In less than 2 months I'll be starting my second College Program as a Character Performer.



Congrats! You are so lucky. My dream is to be a performer.


----------



## shufingle

Hi my name is Travis. I'm 19.  And I am addicted to Disney!  LOL

No, I am a student at Springfield College in Illinois, studying business, and going to WDW CP Spring 2008 as a QFABS! I'm super duper excited! Im leaving January 25th to arrive the 28th. 

Hope to see some of you down there!


----------



## Dee/Belle

I didn't really feel like making an extra thread for this (for organizational purposes) but I wanted to share with you all. I begged and pleaded with my parents to get me a dog for my high school graduation and they FINALLY agreed! I got a beautiful sheltie and named her "Wendy" before I even saw her. Wendy because of "Peter Pan" and also because of a song written by someone I know and sang by a friend ("Never Neverland"). Here's a video I put together of her yesterday...she has come a LONG way since I first got her a year and a half ago. She's VERY shy but is doing SO much better. She's the best dog I could ever have asked for. 

I hope you enjoy!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XR_wIi-_Etw


----------



## darby01_2007

I'm Ryan!!! I am 27 yrs. old,I attend Lehigh Carbon Community College in Tamaqua,PA, I am studying graphic arts, and I can't wait to meet some of you!!!I'll be there for check-in on Jan. 28th


----------



## Enchantment 04

Hi everyone, my name is Joe and I am turning 18 years old tomorrow! I am not new here, however, I never really posted until now! I am a frequent on another cruise message board so I am there a lot. I currently attend Pace University in Manhattan as a hospitality and tourism management major. I love every second of living in the city. I have been to Disney world at least 10 times (thats nothing to some of you), and LOVE it! I am really tall at 6'5". Any questions, just ask!


----------



## stagestruckcelia

My name is Nikki.  I'm a college senior with a double major in Theatre Arts and Early Childhood Education.

Here are my "need-to-knows" about me and Disney (aside from being obsessed):
-- I've been to WDW nine times and can't wait to go back again!
-- My favorite theme park is the Disney-MGM Studios.
-- My favorite stage show was HOND: A Musical Adventure.
-- My favorite fireworks show is Fantasmic.
-- Robin Hood is under-appreciated by this company.
-- I'm applying for the WDWCP for Fall '08 as a hopeful character performer or a ride operator for the Great Movie Ride.

-- My all-time Disney dream is to be in a Disney stage show.


----------



## YanksGirl

I'm Christine. I'm 21 years old live in Queens, NY. I'm a Psychology major at St. John's University. My favorite park is EPCOT and my favorite ride is Tower of Terror. Other interests besides Disney include game shows, general trivia, and BASEBALL


----------



## Berlioz70

*Greetings everyone!*

My name is Brenna and I am 23. I am currently working on my masters degree at Iowa State University - I'll be done in May, woo hoo! 

I am a huge Disney _trivia_ geek. I just got married in May in true Disney fashion - we did everything in a Disney Animated feature theme, down to the Green Mad Hatter Hat for our wedding cake!

I've been to Walt Disney World five times in the last 10 years - I try to go at least once every other year if I can make. I wish I could go more, but the trip from Iowa is a little high for a college student


----------



## LaurenMic

Hey! I'm Lauren, and I'm in my senior year at the University of Connecticut. I'm a teaching major, turning 22 the end of this month. 

I'm heading to Disney on Jan 1st. This will be my 18th trip to WDW, and my BF's first...his graduation gift    He doesn't quite understand my Disney obsession yet, but I think he'll catch on soon!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Hey all my name is Meredith. I'm from Detroit, Michigan and I attend school at Schoolcraft College in Livonia and plan to transfer to Lawrence Tech University to Major in Computer Engineering and Robotics, Biomedical Engineering, and my minor is Communications. I was accepted into the Disney College Program as an attractions cast member for the 2008 Spring Advantage Quarter but due to personal issues and school I had to decline my invitation (I cried a good day about this one).


----------



## Joanna71985

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Hey all my name is Meredith. I'm from Detroit, Michigan and I attend school at Schoolcraft College in Livonia and plan to transfer to Lawrence Tech University to Major in Computer Engineering and Robotics, Biomedical Engineering, and my minor is Communications. I was accepted into the Disney College Program as an attractions cast member for the 2008 Spring Advantage Quarter but due to personal issues and school I had to decline my invitation (I cried a good day about this one).



That stinks! Hopefully you will be able to apply again.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I do plan on applying again next year. I'm determined to go so badly. But just like fairies, I do I do I do believe.


----------



## Joanna71985

lilmissdisney216 said:


> I do plan on applying again next year. I'm determined to go so badly. But just like fairies, I do I do I do believe.



That's great to hear.


----------



## MadameLeota

Berlioz70 said:


> *Greetings everyone!*
> 
> *My name is Brenna* and I am 23. I am currently working on my masters degree at Iowa State University - I'll be done in May, woo hoo!
> 
> I am a huge Disney _trivia_ geek. I just got married in May in true Disney fashion - we did everything in a Disney Animated feature theme, down to the Green Mad Hatter Hat for our wedding cake!
> 
> I've been to Walt Disney World five times in the last 10 years - I try to go at least once every other year if I can make. I wish I could go more, but the trip from Iowa is a little high for a college student



Two Brennas on here now!  Hello fellow Brenna!


----------



## SaraFilipa

I'm a Design student at the beautiful Universidade de Aveiro.


----------



## Allybaster

Hi!  I'm Jess.  I am currently not in school, but eventually I will get my degree in history.  I am paying for school myself so I am trying to work a lot and save up.  I am a year and a half away from graduation!  Yay!

I am 23 and a Disney addict.  I have been five or six times to Disneyworld and once to Disneyland.  I am going with my boyfriend to DW from Jan 30-Feb 5 and I can't wait!  It will be my first time in the World for ten years!  I am excited to get to sample beer from around the world!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Hello all! My name is Laura and i'm 18. I'm a freshman student at the University of Puerto Rico, doing a Bachelor's degree in English. I'm a huge Disney fanatic and have been since the day I was born. I've been to Disney World 4 times in my lifetime, the last trip was a few weeks ago. One of my life goals is to visit all the Disney parks around the world and my dream job is working as a chracter/performer at WDW (princess please?). I'm planning to attend the college program for spring of next year. I also plan to go to WDW with my boyfriend this June, but that is still undecided, but hopefully... 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## princesskimbers

I almost didn't consider posting here because I thought a 26 year old going on 27 would be considered too old!  

Glad to know that's not the case as that's how old I am and I am in college so I guess I qualify for this board. I'm currently attending the Art Institute Online, a division through the Art Institute of Pittsburgh, and I live near Phoenix, Arizona with my parents due to finances. My major's Interactive Media Design and Web Design and when I finish in 2012 (taking a class at a time as it can be pretty stressful with them only lasting 5.5 weeks and I'd like to be able to find a part time job as well), I'm hoping to get a job in the entertainment industry. It'd be nice if it was Disney but I'll be happy elsewhere, I'm sure.

I'm a Disney aficionado though I've only been to Disneyland but hope to go to Walt Disney World once my debt is paid off! My favorite characters include Pluto, Meeko, Goofy, Donald Duck, Stitch, Cruella DeVille, Tigger, Chip & Dale, and probably more that I'm missing. When I'm not thinking about Disney which is 24/7 these days, I like watching "Days Of Our Lives" (big Deidre Hall and Drake Hogestyn fan), bowling, watching my beloved Phoenix Suns, roleplaying, goofing off on my computer, watching other things on TV, listening to music (anything but heavy metal), playing with my family's miniature schnauzer (he's a hoot!), and shopping.

Well, that's me in a nutshell!


----------



## Missish

I'm Emma, and since I'm from the UK, I'm at a university rather than college, but hi, I'm posting in this thread anyway! (I've also posted in the UK university thread)

Anyway, yes, I'm 19 and in my first year at university. I've been to WDW 10 times, with my 11th time coming up in March! 
I've also been to Disneyland in California, and to Disneyland Resort Paris twice. I love how DLRP is so much closer, but nope, my family and I are all about the WDW!


----------



## Shmoopsie

Hi here!
My name is Julia, I'm 20 years old (21 in 2 weeks). I'm from South of France, a city called Montpellier. Last summer and for Christmas Hollidays, I've been working in Disneyland Resort Paris as character and as Snow White!! It was so excited!
I'm gonna go to WDW this summer (August) with my boy friend! It's a big travel for us and we are very excited to go there! I hope to meet people on this website and learn more about your experience as Guests or as CM's! It could certainly help us for our visit!!

Sorry for my english if I've made some mistakes!!

A bientot!


----------



## impsythealmighty

Hi! I'm Molly, I'm a junior at Tulane University in New Orleans majoring in English Lit and Medieval Studies. I've been to DisneyWorld four times (1st grade, 8th grade, performed in a parade with my marching band in 11th grade, and went with family less than a month ago) and DisneyLand once. I love all Disney movies, but my favorite is "Beauty and the Beast," because I'm just like Belle in real life.  I interviewed for the Fall Advantage 08 program this morning, and my interviewer said there I "will have no problem getting in," so yay! I still have to do my character audition at some point (I'm 4'9") but hopefully it will go well! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## AshleyT1987

Hi! I'm Ashley. I'm a junior at the University of Missouri Columbia, but I spent my first two years of school at UW Madison (Go Badgers!). I'm majoring in International Studies with an emphasis in Latin American Studies and a minor in Spanish  


I'm HOPING to do the Fall 2008 program. My interview is Thursday afternoon, so I'll know soon enough! Let's see, what else... I've been to Disneyland twice and 4 times to Disney World- I didn't take my first trip to DW until I was 15 though! I then went three times in the next two years lol. One of the times was to film the ABC Christmas Day Parade, so that was pretty cool : ) My favorite Disney movie is def the Little Mermaid, but I absolutely LOVE the broadway version of the Lion King. 

I guess that's all for now! Oh yeah, feel free to find me on facebook or myspace... I'm Ashley Thornhill and I think I'm in the Missouri and Wisconsin networks and my myspace is on my profile i think!


----------



## Berlioz70

AshleyT1987 said:


> Oh yeah, feel free to find me on facebook or myspace... I'm Ashley Thornhill and I think I'm in the Missouri and Wisconsin networks and my myspace is on my profile i think!



You should join this group: http://iastate.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2257901956


----------



## JacknSally

Hey guys! I'm Megan, I'm newly 19, from Tennessee... My mom is easily the world's biggest Disney freak, and has instilled her knowledge upon me from a young age. I'm a theatre major, and a fall '09 CP hopeful. I wanted to apply for fall '08, but just found out we're planning a WDW trip for October, and didn't want to miss out on the family trip! I've been 10 times, one of which included marching in the MK with my highschool band..  I love Broadway, and anything music related.. Feel free to look me up on Facebook -- Megan Nicole Smith, and I'm in the Lambuth '11 network. Hope to talk to many of you soon!


----------



## AshleyT1987

Thanks Brenna! I just joined!


----------



## PrincessDreamer

My name is Liz, and I'm a freshman at Marist College who is way too obsessed with all things Disney!


----------



## Cando86

Hi all!  
I'm Candace, 21 years old, senior at Michigan State University studying psychology and elementary education.  
Been to WDW around 10 times, desperate to go back ASAP and am thinking about spending my senior year spring break not in Cancun but in the Magic Kingdom 
Good to be in a place where people understand the obsession


----------



## SnowWhite1985

hey guys. i'm kim. i used to come on here years ago, and now i'm back  i'm 22 from long island. i'm a spanish/secondary education major at St Joseph's. i was a part of the spring 07 wdw college program and i'm going back in may for the 08 summer alumni program. yay  101 days till i check into vista, but who's counting?


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> hey guys. i'm kim. i used to come on here years ago, and now i'm back  i'm 22 from long island. i'm a spanish/secondary education major at St Joseph's. i was a part of the spring 07 wdw college program and i'm going back in may for the 08 summer alumni program. yay  101 days till i check into vista, but who's counting?



Wait, have you heard back already? I applied 23 days ago and still have not received anything.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> Wait, have you heard back already? I applied 23 days ago and still have not received anything.



no actually. i'm in the group on facebook and someone emailed a recruiter. the recruiter said that they hadn't even started looking through applicants yet, and acceptance letters won't go out for at least another 2 weeks. i can't wait.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

im counting down the days till the date i want to check in.


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> no actually. i'm in the group on facebook and someone emailed a recruiter. the recruiter said that they hadn't even started looking through applicants yet, and acceptance letters won't go out for at least another 2 weeks. i can't wait.



Same here. I called recruiting, and they said they have received my application and it has been processed. I should get something within 2 weeks.



SnowWhite1985 said:


> im counting down the days till the date i want to check in.



Which date is that? I am looking at the 19th (the first date).


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> Same here. I called recruiting, and they said they have received my application and it has been processed. I should get something within 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Which date is that? I am looking at the 19th (the first date).



i'm going for the 21st i think. i'm pretty excited.


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> i'm going for the 21st i think. i'm pretty excited.



Me too! I'm looking forward to going back. I just booked several ADRs for the summer (including CRT for my birthday).


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> Me too! I'm looking forward to going back. I just booked several ADRs for the summer (including CRT for my birthday).



fun! where did you work and live before?


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> fun! where did you work and live before?



My first program was merchandise in Fantasyland, second program was character attendant, and my last program was custodial/seasonal character attendant. I have stayed in Chatham all 3 times.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> My first program was merchandise in Fantasyland, second program was character attendant, and my last program was custodial/seasonal character attendant. I have stayed in Chatham all 3 times.



sweet deal! i was just there this time last year. i worked in cosmic rays, and thats prob where i'm gonna get put again. i don't mind, though. i'm a vista girl, though, and thats where i want to go. do you know anything about getting seasonal after a program? bc ultimately, thats my goal, but i was wondering if you can get seasonal in a job that you haven't had yet. i really want attractions.


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> sweet deal! i was just there this time last year. i worked in cosmic rays, and thats prob where i'm gonna get put again. i don't mind, though. i'm a vista girl, though, and thats where i want to go. do you know anything about getting seasonal after a program? bc ultimately, thats my goal, but i was wondering if you can get seasonal in a job that you haven't had yet. i really want attractions.



Me too! I did the summer program last summer, in custodial at Epcot WS.

And unfortunately no. You have to be trained in a role to be seasonal.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> Me too! I did the summer program last summer, in custodial at Epcot WS.
> 
> And unfortunately no. You have to be trained in a role to be seasonal.



i want jungle cruise in the worst way. when you did alumni last year, did you get put in an apt with other alumni people, or with extended people? i really want all brand new people, but i extended my program last year and when i moved into my new apt one of my new roommates was alumni.


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> i want jungle cruise in the worst way. when you did alumni last year, did you get put in an apt with other alumni people, or with extended people? i really want all brand new people, but i extended my program last year and when i moved into my new apt one of my new roommates was alumni.



My roomies were all summer alumni. There was no one in the apartment when we checked in.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Joanna71985 said:


> My roomies were all summer alumni. There was no one in the apartment when we checked in.



hooray. well i'm happy to have talked to you. keep me updated on when you get your letter!


----------



## Joanna71985

SnowWhite1985 said:


> hooray. well i'm happy to have talked to you. keep me updated on when you get your letter!



Same here! Good luck to you too.


----------



## piratestitch

Well, I've been here for months now but I guess I could still use a little intro.

Hi! I'm Jocelyn. I'm currently a sophomore at Quinnipiac University in CT. I'm a Media Production major and Fine Arts minor and I want to do the Disney College Program for Spring '09. My favorite characters are Stitch and Jack Sparrow, as you can see from my screen name! lol 
See you around the boards! 
  (piratestitch lol)


----------



## shastatikipunch

I have no idea whether or not I already filled this out or not, since I joined awhile ago. Anyway, I'm probably going to be on here alot more, so I figure I should introduce myself to everybody.

I'm Matt, I have an associates degree in Video and Radio Production, and I'm currently going for a bachelor's degree in Digital Recording Arts. I'm more or less going to school for video and film. I live in New England. I'm a huge movie buff, I own somewhere around 1,200 movies. I'm also a big music and video games fan. I obviously am also a huge fan of theme parks, especially Disney. But anyway, that's basically me. Nice to meet all of you!!


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

So I introduced myself in the thread for fall 08' CP  hopefulls. But I know that know that not everyone gets along to all the threads. SOOOOO here I go.

I'm Emily, 20 and live in Lowell, Mass. It's about half hour from boston and 4 minutes from NH. I'm a sophmore at U Mass Lowell.I'm an English lit major with a history addiction.I read pretty much about anything I can get my hands on, and yes that does include Romance novels. Shhhhh its my guilty pleasure.HAHA
I've been to Disney World about 9 times. The last two times I went my family used it as an excuse for a fmaily reunion. So we went with about 25 people give or take a few who had to leave early or came late. 
I'm a pirates of the caribbean fan! and an even bigger harry potter fan. although sadly WB has HP rights...... 
I've applied to the fall 08' college program. I want to work at the bibbidi bobbidi boutique merchandise, recreation or hospitality. I do like to party occasionally, but I have to be in the right mood for it. So yes I would like to live in chatham so that I don't have a constant inejection of WOOO PARTAY day and night.


----------



## spectroaddy

Hey, disNERs, I am Addison Turnquist, I'm current 23 year old!!!! I attend Florida A & M University in majoring in Allied Health Science/Pre-Physical Therapy!!!! Graduating in april with my B.S. and plan on getting in fall 2008 advantage CP

Good luck everyone!!!  Looking for a roomate in 1bedroom (if I'm accepted) before I get their, so PM or holla at me, if anybody interested!!!! Get know each other

Also, on facebook as Addison Turnquist-Florida A & M University (FAMU)!!!


----------



## einahpets126

Hi everyone, 

I'm Stephanie and I'm new to the boards! I am a junior at Bryant University studying Management. 

I'm interested in doing either the WDWCP or a Professional Internship with Disney this Fall.  I've grown up a huuuuge fan of Disney- my family drives down from New England every summer since I was little.

I've been reading the boards for a while now, and I finally decided to start posting as well!


----------



## shastatikipunch

einahpets126 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Stephanie and I'm new to the boards! I am a junior at Bryant University studying Management.
> 
> I'm interested in doing either the WDWCP or a Professional Internship with Disney this Fall.  I've grown up a huuuuge fan of Disney- my family drives down from New England every summer since I was little.
> 
> I've been reading the boards for a while now, and I finally decided to start posting as well!



Welcome to the boards Stephanie!!!! My mom went to Bryant University......well back then it was Bryant College but same thing.


----------



## flying_babyb

Hi my name is Jenny. Im a criminal justice student who is 23 and single and looking    . Im a old disboard member whos only been to disney once. I LOVE tink.


----------



## Wincaps

Hey All,

Ok so my name if Forthe and I have been on DIS for about 2 weeks now and it has helped me a ton!

Anyway I'm 20 years old and I'm a sophmore at Clemson University in Clemson, SC. I'm from Washington D.C. and because of my dad being a Naval Captian I have lived all over the country! I play ice hockey for Clemson. I love Disney and i cant wait to do CP! I'm in a fraternity here but i also enjoy just hanging out with friends and just having a good time. Feel free to find me on facebook!

oh and im planning on doing the 2008 Fall Advantage!!!


----------



## DVCHokie

Hey Everyone!

My name is Tiffany Kulp, i'm currently a sophmore at Virginia Tech majoring in Hospitality and Tourism, but i'm thinking of transferring to UCF or Coastal Carolina next semester. I love disney, my long term goal is to graduate and work in guest services management at the parks. After i transfer i'm going to work my way into doing either the college program or a professional internship. Feel free to look me up on facebook


----------



## slandwdw

hi ! I'm Stefanie and a freshman at Northern Illinois University studying Communications. Born and raised in a suburb of Chicago. I've been around these boards for a while but just recently started posting again. I've been going to Disney World since I was five and have loved everything about it ever since. It's been a rough freshman year of college and I keep counting down the days until I am back in Disney which is only 76!!


----------



## slandwdw

oops!


----------



## abarnett

Hey all! My names Ashley. I am fairly new to these boards and do a lot more reading than typing. Any who, I am 19 and a sophomore at Oakland University in MI. I have applied for the fall 2008 program and am anxiously awaiting the reply. Hopefully I will get accepted and can start meeting some potential roomies!


----------



## Wincaps

slandwdw said:


> hi ! I'm Stefanie and a freshman at Northern Illinois University studying Communications. Born and raised in a suburb of Chicago. I've been around these boards for a while but just recently started posting again. I've been going to Disney World since I was five and have loved everything about it ever since. It's been a rough freshman year of college and I keep counting down the days until I am back in Disney which is only 76!!




hey Stefanie... where in Illinois r u from?! what high school did u go to?!


----------



## slandwdw

I went to highschool in Naperville, ya heard of it?


----------



## slandwdw

ahh..im sorry!


----------



## einahpets126

shastatikipunch said:


> Welcome to the boards Stephanie!!!! My mom went to Bryant University......well back then it was Bryant College but same thing.



It's such a small world! (No Disney pun intended ) Thanks for the welcoming!


----------



## shastatikipunch

einahpets126 said:


> It's such a small world! (No Disney pun intended ) Thanks for the welcoming!



Hahaha, yeah I'm from Mass, but live in R.I. now so it doesn't get much smaller then R.I. I guess. Haha.


----------



## Wincaps

slandwdw said:


> I went to highschool in Naperville, ya heard of it?



hmm maybe... my gf goes to New Trier in Willmette right outside of Chicago


----------



## DVCHokie

slandwdw said:


> hi ! I'm Stefanie and a freshman at Northern Illinois University studying Communications. Born and raised in a suburb of Chicago. I've been around these boards for a while but just recently started posting again. I've been going to Disney World since I was five and have loved everything about it ever since. It's been a rough freshman year of college and I keep counting down the days until I am back in Disney which is only 76!!



Disney is one of the best ways to cheer up and get your mind off things for a bit, it was for me at least. Hope you have a great trip!! (i'm leaving tomorrow finally!  )
  Hokies for Huskies


----------



## slandwdw

DVCHokie said:


> Disney is one of the best ways to cheer up and get your mind off things for a bit, it was for me at least. Hope you have a great trip!! (i'm leaving tomorrow finally!  )
> Hokies for Huskies



ah have fun on your trip!! which of course you will.  and thank you, your post made my day. i wish i could give you a hug right now  !


----------



## PrincessArielSparrow

Hi,
My name is Brittany and I go to Converse College.  I am majoring in Interior Design with a possible minor in psychology.  I am totally crazy about anything Disney.  I'm not exactly sure how many times I've been to but it's between 15 and 20.


----------



## Krystal87

Hi. My name's Krystal. I go to the University of South Florida on Tampa, Fl. I'm a junior majoring in Mass Communications and minoring in Theater. I live less than 2 hours from Disney, so I've been there countless times throughout my childhood and even on field trips every year. However, I've always dreamed of working having my career with Disney, and I feel like this would be a great step for me.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Krystal87 said:


> Hi. My name's Krystal. I go to the University of South Florida on Tampa, Fl. I'm a junior majoring in Mass Communications and minoring in Theater. I live less than 2 hours from Disney, so I've been there countless times throughout my childhood and even on field trips every year. However, I've always dreamed of working having my career with Disney, and I feel like this would be a great step for me.



Hey Krystal, welcome to the boards!!!!


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I'm Nicole. I'm 20 years old, a sophomore in college and studying business administration. 
I've only been to Disney twice and the first time I was 17 years old. I guess that explains why I love it so much, I never got my fill as a kid! If I could be any cast member I'd be Ariel, I love her to death!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake89

My name is Lindsey, im 18 (almost 19) and I'll be starting the WDW College program August 20th and i am SO EXCITED!!! Im from Southern California, and it pretty much goes without saying i absolutely LOVE Disney! I've been going to DL since.. forever! haha i cant wait!!!


----------



## Salukfan

[Argh, helps if I post in the correct thread!]


----------



## piratehannelore

Hey ya'll, my name's Hannaha, 23, history major, currently at Skagit Valley College.  I hail from the land of rain, coffee, and bigfoot.  If you've no idea where that is, its Washington.  Long time lurker, short time registered user.   I wanted to be Indiana Jones or a Pirate when I was growing up (still do infact) if that helps to give you a small insight into my oh so crowded, cluttered, and crazy mind.   I've been a disney nut all my life...my first memory is of BTMR. The part with the falling rocks in the cavern.  I was four...Sad but true.   Hope to meet plenty of ya'll and maybe make some friends.  Have a good one!


----------



## ArielFan1986

hi Im beckie 21, from new jersey. my family has a DVC at saratoga springs. i will be going down for the 5th or 6th time in may. this is my first time using the disboard and I really want to know how to use all the cute Icons!!! Hope I "replyed" right! lol

nice to meet you all!!

Beckie~ ariel fan~


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hi everyone!
My name is Kat and I am a freshman at West Virginia University. I am a Theatre major with my concentration in acting. I love all things Disney and especially Walt Disney World. My favorite Disney movie is Beauty and the Beast. I have been to Disney World at least 17 times and from the first time I went, I wanted to be one of the dragonflies in SpectroMagic. Hopefully soon my dream will come true, because i am auditioning for an entertainment position very soon! 
It's nice to be a part of the boards!!!


----------



## *~*stacey*~*

Hi I'm Stacey, 1st year at University of Notre Dame Australia (Fremantle campus) doing a bachelor of commerce/arts. I love Disney and have ever since I was...like before I can remeber. My favorite movie is Beauty and the Beast and I cried when the video machine ate up my video and so now I have to wait 3 years until it is re-released again  . I've only been to Disney Land Paris once (April last year) and thats the only park but we had so much fun there...however I think mum is thinking of going to America in December/January and so we will probably go to Walt Disney World. I'm also trying to convince people that Disney should put a park in Australia because the closest one to us is still 7 hours flying time to Hong Kong and my friend says it isnt as good as the others.


----------



## DerekVL

Hi there, I wanted to write my first post in here to introduce myself and meet other Disney freaks my own age.
My name is Derek and I am from Vancouver Canada, I'm 23 and finishing up my BA in Youth Work from a college up here.
I've been to Disneyland many times, but only been to disney world once, and I have to say I am hooked. I'm planning on taking some of my spending cash and heading down on my own this december to play around at the parks and downtown Orlando.
I'm also trying to apply to be a Cast Member in the Canada pavillion so definitely have my fingers crossed for that.

Hope to chat with all of you at some point and become very active on here!
Cheers!


----------



## Joanna71985

DerekVL said:


> Hi there, I wanted to write my first post in here to introduce myself and meet other Disney freaks my own age.
> My name is Derek and I am from Vancouver Canada, I'm 23 and finishing up my BA in Youth Work from a college up here.
> I've been to Disneyland many times, but only been to disney world once, and I have to say I am hooked. I'm planning on taking some of my spending cash and heading down on my own this december to play around at the parks and downtown Orlando.
> I'm also trying to apply to be a Cast Member in the Canada pavillion so definitely have my fingers crossed for that.
> 
> Hope to chat with all of you at some point and become very active on here!
> Cheers!



Welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## WebmasterWill

Well Well, its about time I made it over here to introduce myself.  Name is Will currently enrolled at IADT in Orlando for Design.  I already have my AS and will have the BA in a couple months.  Love to be creative and anything that goes FAST  

See you all around!


----------



## porterella

Hey yall, my name is Brittany. I'm 18, and I loveeee Disney!! I have heard many positive replies about the WDWCP and I am very excited about going for my first one this fall! I have a character audition coming up soon, and I can't wait! I will probably be staying in Vista, because I have heard alot of good things as well.


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

Hey everyone! I'm Kelley and a student at Northern Arizona University as a hotel and restuarant management major.

I'm a CP alumn and current campus rep for my school.

I was hired onto the housekeeping role for Spring Adv 07. Woo! I worked at Disney's Pop Century Resort...I know what you're think...HOUSEKEEPING??? 

Welllll.....the day I met my housekeeping manager, I spoke to him about my major and expressed interest in learning as much as I could about the hotel roles. We talked and he said he would try to switch me over to front desk. Awesome!

So...I did my 3 months in housekeeping and then switched over to front desk! I was an unofficial resort hopper! LOVED my job as a housekeeper AND front desk!!!

I also love talking about all the fun that went on while there AND if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me...I'm a campus rep and LOVE talking to potential CPs!!!


----------



## drich203

My name is Rich.  

I've studied at the University of Hawaii and now I'm finishing up my last quarter in Graphic Design at The Fashion Institute of Design & Merchandising (FIDM) in Los Angeles, CA.  

I was recently accepted into the Disneyland CP in Anaheim and will be working in Attractions.  I'm a Southern California native and totally stoked to be waking for the mouse.


----------



## Brose244

Hi!  My name is Nicole and I am waiting for word on my PI application for June 2008.  

I working on my Masters in Education (science) at Union Graduate College.  I have a B.S. in Animal Science from University of Vermont.

I would LOVE to get this PI at DAK!  The waiting is killing me!  

It's nice to meet everyone and good luck to all!!!!!!!


----------



## kandeebunny

Hi everyone! 

I'm Kristi, I go to Granite State College.  I am an English Literature major and I graduate in Sept 08!  I am waiting to hear back about doing the Fall 08 CP.

I am trying to figure out what I want to go to grad school for, and hoping to get CP to help me decide that.  My ultimate goal is to work for Disney in some capacity.


----------



## Justy

Sooo, my name is Justin, and I'm currently attending California State University at Northridge and attending the CP in Anaheim. I'm working in Adv/Front/Main St. Attractions. Right now I'm trained on Steam Trains and depending on certain other circumstances, I may be training to be a lead on Steam Trains and cross train to Jungle Cruise in the near future. 

However, I'm also working on a transfer to the Entertainment Department. I have nothing but love for Attractions but I was born for Entertainment. I need only wait a few more weeks before I can hopefully transfer to Entertainment Host and then maybe even train in Characters too. But hey, fingers crossed eh?

I'm also accepted into the WDW College Program for the Fall. I'm attending my Audition for the Entertainment Department on the 18th in San Francisco. However, my interviewer set it up so that even if I don't pass the audition, I still have the fall back of Character Attendant, then either Attractions or Guest Relations. She said that because I had previous Disney Parks experience that GR was a possibility, especially since I'll technically speaking be an Alum by the time I start in Florida. 

Soooooo, that's me in a nutshell. Howdy.


----------



## fall08CP

slandwdw said:


> I went to highschool in Naperville, ya heard of it?



Another Naperville person?? sweeet!


----------



## moirish86

Hi, my name is Morgan and I go to the University of Arizona. I am currently a junior majoring in Elementary Education with an emphasis on Social Studies.

I am very interested into the CP in Anaheim, so if any of you have any info on the program I'd be more than grateful for it!!!

Email me, or message me anytime!! I also have a myspace, add me on there, if you like, and just message me that you're from the disboards. Thanks!!!


----------



## PercussionGirl

Hey everyone im Karri from Glasgow, Scotland  Im a Percussion student at the Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama and am just about finishing up my course.The Disney obsession started when my little brother won a trip to DL in 1997 since then we go whenever possible (so far racked up 6 WDW trips, a DLP trip and of course the original DL which started it) Looking into doing the cultural representative programme in Epcot at the moment. Would love to say i have a favourite ride/attraction but i love them all!


----------



## Cragmite

Hey everyone.... Im Craig, im kinda new around here if you didnt notice  .
Im a lazy student that goes to Disney whenever possible.
I study Business Studies at Teesside University in England
Cya


----------



## Han

Hey everyone! My name's Han and I'm a rising junior at Mount Holyoke College,MA. I'm a Math and Architecture double major. I just accepted my PI with WDW art/entertainment group for this summer. I'd like to know more people on this board before I go there! Nice to know all of you here!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Han said:


> Hey everyone! My name's Han and I'm a rising junior at Mount Holyoke College,MA. I'm a Math and Architecture double major. I just accepted my PI with WDW art/entertainment group for this summer. I'd like to know more people on this board before I go there! Nice to know all of you here!!



Welcome!! That PI sounds like fun. 



Justy said:


> Sooo, my name is Justin, and I'm currently attending California State University at Northridge and attending the CP in Anaheim. I'm working in Adv/Front/Main St. Attractions. Right now I'm trained on Steam Trains and depending on certain other circumstances, I may be training to be a lead on Steam Trains and cross train to Jungle Cruise in the near future.
> 
> However, I'm also working on a transfer to the Entertainment Department. I have nothing but love for Attractions but I was born for Entertainment. I need only wait a few more weeks before I can hopefully transfer to Entertainment Host and then maybe even train in Characters too. But hey, fingers crossed eh?
> 
> I'm also accepted into the WDW College Program for the Fall. I'm attending my Audition for the Entertainment Department on the 18th in San Francisco. However, my interviewer set it up so that even if I don't pass the audition, I still have the fall back of Character Attendant, then either Attractions or Guest Relations. She said that because I had previous Disney Parks experience that GR was a possibility, especially since I'll technically speaking be an Alum by the time I start in Florida.
> 
> Soooooo, that's me in a nutshell. Howdy.



Awsome!!



kandeebunny said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Kristi, I go to Granite State College.  I am an English Literature major and I graduate in Sept 08!  I am waiting to hear back about doing the Fall 08 CP.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what I want to go to grad school for, and hoping to get CP to help me decide that.  My ultimate goal is to work for Disney in some capacity.



Good luck!!


----------



## Belle1014

I'm Rebecca. I'm 20. I've lived in Alabama my entire life, but I've been told I have almost absolutely NO accent, which is somewhat saddening. I'm finishing up my second year at Judson College, an itsy bitsy all women's college in central Alabama...if you know a girl looking for a college to go to, tell her to check this one out. There's a wonderful history behind the school and the campus is gorgeous. I'm an English major/Journalism minor. I'm hoping to do an international-based journalism within the next few years. So I guess you can tell I'm a writer? I always have been. (I get long-winded often; oy!) I want to move to Britain; I love European culture. I'm Irish, Scottish, English, German, and Native American (Cherokee). I've been to WDW five times and hoping to plan a trip with my boyfriend next summer (I have to buy a car this summer or otherwise we'd do it then). I'm thinking about doing CP in 2010 after I'm finished with school. I have a cousin who was married in WDW in December and another cousin who is an engineer on Expedition Everest. I also have a close friend who did the CP last fall. My favorite character is Belle; I've been told I look like her my entire life and a few friends have even started calling me that.

That's all I can think of. So tired...haha.


----------



## weish

My name is Wei and I attend the University of Washington in Seattle.  I'm graduating in June with a degree in Industrial Design and another in Comparative Religion.  YAY!!  I think you can tell from my majors that I have varied interests.. I'm interested in just about anything and I love learning new things.   I grew up in a little place called Saratoga, California, about 10 minutes north of San Jose and 45 minutes south of San Francisco. 

I accepted a PI position in Merchandise Buying/Product Development and I'll be starting June 23.  I'm so excited cause it's exactly what I want to do for my career!


----------



## pocopenguin

hi everyone! my name is nikki and i am 21.. i'm from a small town full of lots of dutch people and tulips in michigan. i am currently anxiously awaiting an interview and then results after applying for fall 08 careerstart.
i love disney. and everything about disney. i cry every time i go to disney.. mostly because i think it's such an amazing place. i also love to see people happy so.. that could have a lot to do with it. let's see.. i went to college for two years and studied education and music. then i decided that at the time, school wasn't for me. i was very unsure of what i wanted to do.. so i've taken this year off. i do hope to go back to pursue a degree. right now i work in retail and have absolutely fallen in L O V E with it. which is why i hope to get into merchandise in the cs program. but it's a little late -- so i'm not sure if that will happen.
two years ago i got accepted into the CP program and i turned it down. i've thought about it every single day for two straight years.. wondering what it would have been like. so hopefully now i can redeem myself and get the experience i should have taken advantage of two years ago. so if any of you are on the fence about it -- do what your instincts tell you to! don't let other people get in your ear and talk you out of it! i love people and would love to talk to any of you! and end rant.


----------



## Ylushi

Hi my name is Alyssa.
I am from Michigan and attend Lansing Community College.  Not really sure what I want to do yet.  My major says Interior Design (I never picked it lol) and am working towards a Graphic Design Degree unless I think of something better.
I am hoping to make it into the Fall CP but if I don't, there's always the Spring one ^^


----------



## Loves Disney

Considering the amount of questions I've been spilling into this forum, I figure why not introduce myself. lol. 

I'm Caitlin and I'm 19. I go to Westfield State College in MA where I'm majoring in English with a concentration in Secondary Education. After I graduate, I plan to attend grad school to obtain an MA (Master's degree in the Arts) for English. If I wasn't majoring in English, I'd be majoring in either Art or Music. Literature, Music, and Art truly define my life (with, of course, Disney lol). Speaking of Disney, I am completely excited to apply for the CP for the spring of '09. I've been going to WDW since I was 8 and even though I'm constantly asking questions here on the College Board, I know WDW pretty well. My friends all think I'm obsessed with Disney but honestly, it's not an obsession - it's just a way of life, hehe. On any given day, I am wearing SOMETHING Disney - be it jewelry or clothing. 

As far as some of my Disney favorites, my favorite Disney movie is Peter Pan. I love J.M. Barrie's original "Peter Pan" and I absolutely love Disney's remake of such a brilliant piece of work. I love Peter Pan mostly, however, for all it's meaning (which is what I love most about Disney in general). My favorite hotel on WDW property is the Grand Floridian. My family and I stay there when we travel to Disney and I just get that feeling of "home" when we stay there. Not because home is anything as extravagant as the GF, haha, but because we have so many memories there now that it just has that warm cozy feeling attached to it. My favorite park is the MK, naturally, but I also LOVE the Hollywood Studios (I WILL, no doubt, be calling it MGM for the rest of my life, however. lol. I can already tell haha). I love so many WDW attractions for different reasons, but the one you will probably find me at during the day at any given time is at RnRc or the ToT. I am a thrill seeker, without question. My favorite restaurant is V&A. I love a lot of the restaurants at WDW but V&A is amazing. 

And also, one last thing about me, I tend to write novels whenever I write anything haha. Sorry for this long post!


----------



## shaunanigans

I'm Shaun! I'm a sophomore at Savannah College of Art and Design in Georgia studying Fibers.  I love Disney so much you might consider me one of those crazy Disney kids. I just applied for the CP on... Thursday? I did that instead of going to class because I have a cold! I interviewed on Saturday morning and oh my gosh, all I have done for the past few days has been disney related! I applied to work merch, character attendent, and vacation planner. I'd love anything though! My favorite disney movie has to be either Lion King (childhood favorite) or Finding Nemo (current favorite). I am so much like Dory its scary. I hope to one day design textiles for the Disney Consumer Products, but I have no idea how to go about doing that as a career. 


So yeah! Thats me.  Its so wonderful to know I'm not the only crazy Disney fan.


----------



## Nikki Mouse

Hey there! I'm Nik and I'm from the NW suburbs of Chicago.

I've actually done the WDWCP twice, the first time being especially memorable, but the second time around I really enjoyed my job (Mouse Gear!), so overall I couldn't express enough how much fun I had.

I wasn't planning on going back, but then Disneyland announced this year that they'd opened housing to CP's. I'd recently decided to major in Photography, and I noticed that the DLCP offers Photopass, so I interviewed for the role. The lady I spoke with was the nicest ever, and I was hired in about 15 minutes! Also, I'm a seasoned WDW vacationer yet I've never been to DL, so I'm pretty excited!

PS - Anyone going to be in the new housing? It's nice to make friends/roommates early!


----------



## Bec1217

Hey! My name is Becca, I'm 21 years old and I am arriving for the CP program on August 25th in Attractions. I'm about to graduate with a dance degree in PA, but I'm originally from MD. I'm so excited to meet everyoneeeee.


----------



## slandwdw

fall08CP said:


> Another Naperville person?? sweeet!



yay for naperville! where did you go to high school?


----------



## ilysespieces

I'm Ilyse, 19 years old, from New York (specifically Long Island/NYC).
I go to CUNY Baruch, I transfered from CUNY John Jay, and I'm majoring in Public Affairs (but I'm changing that to a double major in Business Communications and Political Science).
I'd love to get to know people through the boards and facebook before I head down to Florida (leaving on August 20th!).

Also, Snow White is the best Disney anything (princess, movie, etc. She also has the best songs and costume, I should know, I own a Snow White costume after playing her in two shows in High School).

I was a Thespian in High School, Troupe #132, for anyone who was a member of ITS. I love theatre and I love being outrageous.


----------



## Naivemike

slandwdw said:


> yay for naperville! where did you go to high school?



You can add another person to the Naperville list.


----------



## Naivemike

Forgot my introduction...haha, anyways. I'm 20 years old from IL. I currently am attending College of Dupage and doing the Fall program in Transportation. I am going for Marketing communications and decided to do the disney college program for a new experience.

I currently work in the music industry and have been on many different music tours. I am looking to settle down for a little bit and thought this would be something fun to do.


----------



## PirateFish989

Hi!  I'm Erin and am a freshman at the University of California, San Diego.  I'm a general biology major and am planning on going to dental school after graduating from UCSD and specializing in orthodontics.  As is everyone on the boards, I'm a Disney freak and have been to Disneyland a handful of times, but sadly, never been to Disney World. 

It's nice to know there are so many other Disney maniacs who happen to be college students too!


----------



## tink774

I've been on the boards for awhile but I haven't posted over here, so I figured I'd introduce myself!

Hey!  I'm Anna, 20 years old, and I'm about to transfer to the University of Georgia in Athens for my junior year to finish up my undergrad in History.  I finished my core requirements at the university near my hometown while I figured out what it was I wanted to study for certain.  I'm hoping to get a master's and maybe even a doctorate and become a history professor.  I'd much rather aim to teach at the college level than high school, but time will tell what happens!

I've been raised on all things Disney, so it's hard to pick favorites when it comes to movies.  I suppose the tops would be Peter Pan (huge Tink fan!), Beauty and the Beast, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, The Little Mermaid, Aladdin, and Pinocchio.  My favorite Disney characters are definitely Tinkerbell, Dale, and Dopey.  The first time I went to Disney World, I was three years old, and I can safely say I've been back more than twenty times since then!  My whole family are Disney fanatics and we love to take trips to WDW as often as possible.  I'm not sure if the CP is for me, but I'd be interested in working at Disney at some point in my life.

Belle1014, like you, I've lived in the South my whole life, yet I have no accent either!


----------



## Haphazard Hero

I'm Blake, the Haphazard Hero.  I solve mysteries by pure chance alone!  Just kidding.

I love Disney and leaving in a week to work in the college program.  I'm 18 and live in Utah.  So exciting.


----------



## Decorated_Dust

Hey all!! I'm Ashley!!

I'm 20 years old and go to Palm Beach Atlantic University, where I'm going to be a senior. I'm a native Floridian, but right now I'm spending the summer in Colorado. I'm majoring in Psychology and minoring in Christain Leadership. I hope to go on to grad school at the University of Tennessee and become a school psychologist. 

I have been trained in the love of Mickey Mouse since I left the womb, and have been going to WDW for about as long. I still love it, and that will never change. Even in the awesome place where I am now, I still have a longing to go back to Disney. I'm glad other college students like me are as into it as I am. 

Since the CP would seriously mess with my school schedule, I can't do it, which makes me bummed. However, right now I am working at a front desk, so that might be the propeller that gets me into a Disney job. (maybe)


----------



## lordofhaladin

shaunanigans said:


> I'm Shaun! I'm a sophomore at Savannah College of Art and Design in Georgia studying Fibers.
> 
> 
> So yeah! Thats me.  Its so wonderful to know I'm not the only crazy Disney fan.



Hi! I'm kinda a lurker just saw this post, I have thought about going to SCAD for costume/fashion design, are you at eh main campus or the ATL one? (just curious, as I live about 2 hours away from ATL and will be there in about 90 days for D*Con!)  heh, not only am I a Disney freak, but I am the biggest dork around.


----------



## eimmi07

My name is Paul and I currently live in Wisconsin. I have never posted in this thread before.  I am going to the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee for accounting.  I got accepted to do the WDW College Program for the role of Custidoal.  I arrive for check in on Aug. 18.  Before that I will be on Vacation at Disneyworld. I will be staying at POP Century Resort from Aug. 9 to the 18 (check-in day).  I really hope that I will be able to work at Animal Kingdom (favorite park ) in the Expidition Everest area (favorite ride )  I don't really know anyone else that is going down to the WDW College Program that is from the Dairy State.  I am still looking for a roommate for the program.  (look for my post in the Roommates Fall/Fall Advantage thread)  Otherwise see some of you down in Disneyworld.


----------



## GreyGardens

Hi! I'm a pre-med student. I fell in love with Disney on our very first family trip back in '94.


----------



## LEXI24

Hello my name is Alexis but you can call me Lexi. I'm studing Social Work and i'm from Puerto Rico. I'm arriving on June 18


----------



## cprelaxin36

Hey, I'm danny, 19, and I currently reside at Miami, FL. It's not too shabby I suppose, if you can get over the excessive heat. I'm currently a CP hopeful waiting for my disney letter to come in the mail. I'm looking forward to a great experience wherever I stay and hopefully I can gather up parties so I can forget how boring orlando is (besides Disney, of course).


----------



## Disneylover08

Hey guys! My name's Kristynn and I am a freshmen/ almost Sohpmore at the University of Oregon!! Go DUcks!! but I am going to do the DCP and I arrive in August on the 26th in Anaheim...

Um, I'm a HUGE disney fan, have been since I first went to DisneyWorld when I was three..I think I wanted to be a princess there since forever! Um, but I am going to be working as an Outdoor Food Vendor from august to Jan!!!


----------



## Melonie1121

I'm Melonie, 21 years old, artist.


----------



## meghaz

I'm Meghan, 22, from Alabama. Studying Early Childhood and Elementary Education and hopefully doing CP in Spring '09!


----------



## Verstehen

Hi, dudes.  I'm Rachel, 20, from NH.  Studying for my BA in creative writing and about to enter my Junior year.


----------



## aly024

hi! my name is aly, im from mississippi and ill be 20 in august. technically, ill be a sophomore this year but its my 3rd year in college (missed a year cuz of health). i dont have a particular major yet. kinda hopin disney will help with that. but most importantly of all, im gonna be doing the spring 09 cp (hopefully)


----------



## Joe921

Hi I am Joe 19 from Minnesota. Been going to disney every year of my life.


----------



## VolcomStone10

Newbie here! I'm Victoria, 18 years old from Canada and will be attending York University come September!


----------



## ErinBug

Hi! I'm Erin. I'm 20 and I go to Texas A&M University in College Station,TX. I'm a Global Arts, Planning, Design and Construction Major...I'm hoping to do the CP in Fall 09!


----------



## sandybobandy

Joe921 said:


> Hi I am Joe 19 from Minnesota. Been going to disney every year of my life.



Hey Joe! I'm Sandy, also from MN-Bloomington, exactly.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## sandybobandy

ErinBug said:


> Hi! I'm Erin. I'm 20 and I go to Texas A&M University in College Station,TX. I'm a Global Arts, Planning, Design and Construction Major...I'm hoping to do the CP in Fall 09!



Fall '09 here too!


----------



## ErinBug

sandybobandy said:


> Fall '09 here too!



Awesome!   What role do you want?


----------



## sandybobandy

ErinBug said:


> Awesome!   What role do you want?



Character performer, attractions, and costuming...in that order. What about you?


----------



## ErinBug

sandybobandy said:


> Character performer, attractions, and costuming...in that order. What about you?



Character Performer, Character attendant....not sure after that! I'm 6'0 tall so I'm hoping that helps me get character performer!


----------



## sandybobandy

ErinBug said:


> Character Performer, Character attendant....not sure after that! I'm 6'0 tall so I'm hoping that helps me get character performer!



Woah! It certainly should!!  I'm 5'0 so hopefully that'll help me too.

Let me know if you're on facebook so we can be friends!


----------



## ErinBug

sandybobandy said:


> Woah! It certainly should!!  I'm 5'0 so hopefully that'll help me too.
> 
> Let me know if you're on facebook so we can be friends!



Definitely! Since I only have a few posts I can't do links so you can link me to yours if you want!


----------



## sandybobandy

ErinBug said:


> Definitely! Since I only have a few posts I can't do links so you can link me to yours if you want!



Here I am....let me know if it doesn't work!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509215628


----------



## cowza

I am amazed to discover that the person who started this topic studied the same subject at the same university as me!  (I don't think I know you though Suzi).

Anyhow my name is Ben.  I'm from Wales in the UK.  I am a music graduate of University of Southampton and I did the International College Program in January of this year.  I worked in merchandise at Epcot in the front of the park (Futureworld).  My work locations consisted of Club Cool, Pin Central and Art of Disney.  I like to think that working in Pin Central has made me a bit of a pin expert haha.

I got back to the UK around three weeks ago and I am back at my old job at the Disney Store.  Some might say I have decided on a career with the Walt Disney Company haha.  I have been hired for Disney Cruise Line and look forward to joining that at some point in the next couple of months!  As a music graduate I'm looking forward to getting involved more with the entertainment segment of the company.

If anyone has any questions (especially international applicants who are a bit worried about living so far from home) I'd love to help you out if I can.

Ben


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hi everyone! My name is Melissa And I attend Savannah College of Art and Design, studying Production Design. I just applied to the College Program for Spring Adv. Quarter '09 and I am just so excited!!! I hope to get to know more of you!!


----------



## AndrossX

Hello everyone. I'm Carson, I go to ASU, majoring in Math. I'm 17, graduated early. xD

Longtime disney fan, parents and 3 younger siblings more so.

How's it going?


----------



## physiciansalt88

Hey everybody. My name is Victoria, and i'm 20 years old. I'm currently attempting to save up money so i can go to college next semester.  I'm wanting to either go to ISU or Eureka College. Both are in Illinois. Loving Disney world is one of the things i got from my mum.   I just love how you can always feel the magic in the air as soon as you step in the door.  I'll be taking my sixth trip to Disney on October 31st, and i'm definitely attending the MNSSHP.

Carson- its going alright here. Hows it goin with you?


----------



## crazy_ciara

Hey my name is Ciara, I am coming 20 and i study Interactive Multimedia Design in University in Ireland!


----------



## salvaXdana

Hi everyone! My name is Dana, i am 21, and from Scranton, Pennsylvania. I am in my 4th year of college, but considered a junior haha, at Marywood University in Scranton. Im an art major studying, or well concentrating in, Illustration. Im hoping to be accepted into the Fall 2009 CP, but im extremely nervous!!  

but Its nice to meet all of you! and i wanted to say thank you to all of the CP alumni and everyone else that is kind enough to answer all of these questions because it is SO helpful!!


----------



## KristEn87

Hey I'm Kristen, I'm a Junior at the University of Cincinnati Majoring in Special Education...I just got back about three weeks ago from Disney and I'm missing it already.  I'm looking into the College program for after I graduate in 2010. Seems so far away


----------



## Joanna71985

salvaXdana said:


> but Its nice to meet all of you! and i wanted to say thank you to all of the CP alumni and everyone else that is kind enough to answer all of these questions because it is SO helpful!!



Welcome Dana!

And it's no problem at all.


----------



## Soarin08

I'm Corey, 18, from Ellisville, MS (I'm a girl before anyone asks- blame my parents). I'm studying at Jones County Junior College and am applying for the Disney College Program. I'm attending the presentation at the University of Southern Mississippi next Thursday and really hope I can get an interview and get in!!!!!! I am a Disney FANATIC! By my username, it should be easy to tell what my favorite ride is.... yup, Soarin' at Epcot!!  I'm returning for another WDW vacation the week of Christmas and am uber-excited!!!! But that's enough about me for now....  I'm glad I'm here!!!!


----------



## bonbon

*waves* Im Bonnie, 21, from PA.  I did the college program this past spring, from January to August.  I had by far the best roommates and the best job a CP could get, Innoventions in Epcot.  I'm now a Campus Rep, and I love it.  My favorite ride is the Tomorrowland Transit Authority in MK.  I'm really not quite sure why....but I do haha

So how's everyone's day thus far? *sips hot cocoa*

Oh, and Ciara, I love your avatar.


----------



## Climber656

My name is Andrew. I m 20 and currently studying at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville. 

I have always had interest in Disney at some level. It has only intensified as I got older (weird, huh!). I am doing the College Program in the spring of 09'. Anywho, that's me!


----------



## Joanna71985

Climber656 said:


> My name is Andrew. I m 20 and currently studying at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville.
> 
> I have always had interest in Disney at some level. It has only intensified as I got older (weird, huh!). I am doing the College Program in the spring of 09'. Anywho, that's me!



Welcome!!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Hello! My name is Caitee and I have my phone interview tomorrow.  

I am a biology/pre-med major and although I pretty much was raised at Disneyland, I am super excited to do the college program at Disney World!


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Hello! My name is Caitee and I have my phone interview tomorrow.
> 
> I am a biology/pre-med major and although I pretty much was raised at Disneyland, I am super excited to do the college program at Disney World!



Welcome! And good luck with your interview!


----------



## Soarin08

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Hello! My name is Caitee and I have my phone interview tomorrow.
> 
> I am a biology/pre-med major and although I pretty much was raised at Disneyland, I am super excited to do the college program at Disney World!



I'm a biology major too!!!!! I'm Corey Lyn. Kinda new here myself. Welcome!!!  And good luck on your interview!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Thanks Joanna and Corey  Yay biology  

I've actually been hanging around here and reading the questions thread for about a month now and now that I've finally caught up and read them all, I decided to join.


----------



## Soarin08

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thanks Joanna and Corey  Yay biology
> 
> I've actually been hanging around here and reading the questions thread for about a month now and now that I've finally caught up and read them all, I decided to join.



Glad you joined up!! I found the boards about three days ago and have been addicted!


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thanks Joanna and Corey  Yay biology
> 
> I've actually been hanging around here and reading the questions thread for about a month now and now that I've finally caught up and read them all, I decided to join.



You're welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## lauraebeth

Climber656 said:


> My name is Andrew. I m 20 and currently studying at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville.
> 
> I have always had interest in Disney at some level. It has only intensified as I got older (weird, huh!). I am doing the College Program in the spring of 09'. Anywho, that's me!



I'd like to take some credit for this one


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

Hey! I'm a biology major also! I applied for 3 of the animal programs for the professional internship just a little while ago and i am already nervous and anxious to see if I wil get it!


----------



## kroberts

I'm Kelli, 19, and I'll be doing Spring Advantage '09 FSF&B.  I'm mostly from Idaho (although I was born in Virginia and have also lived in Washington state) and currently attend Smith College in Massachusetts.  I'm a sophomore, stubbornly working towards my BA in English Literature with an emphasis in Modern American Lit.  I can't wait to get down to Florida for some sunshine and a chance to meet new people!


----------



## bonbon

kroberts said:


> I'm Kelli, 19, and I'll be doing Spring Advantage '09 FSF&B.  I'm mostly from Idaho (although I was born in Virginia and have also lived in Washington state) and currently attend Smith College in Massachusetts.  I'm a sophomore, stubbornly working towards my BA in English Literature with an emphasis in Modern American Lit.  I can't wait to get down to Florida for some sunshine and a chance to meet new people!



Welcome! ^_^ I did the SA program, although not QSF. One piece of advice: dont wait til the last minute to do everything, I didn't get to do everything I wanted to do! haha

Ooh, English Lit?  That sounds fun.  What do you plan on doing once you're done with college?


----------



## kroberts

bonbon said:


> Welcome! ^_^ I did the SA program, although not QSF. One piece of advice: dont wait til the last minute to do everything, I didn't get to do everything I wanted to do! haha
> 
> Ooh, English Lit?  That sounds fun.  What do you plan on doing once you're done with college?



Haha, I definitely won't wait till the last minute.  English is a LOT of work, especially at my school; I generally average 1000+ pages of reading a week.  So Disney will be a piece of cake in comparison.  At this point I'm planning on becoming an editor, hopefully for a major publishing house like Tor or Random House.  I'd love to work in children's/YA fiction or sci-fi/fantasy (which is why I mention Tor; plus their offices are in the Flatiron building, which is just generally awesome).  I've wanted to edit since...wow, since fifth grade when I first found out editors existed, but after working at Disney anything could happen.


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Hello everyone! I'm probably the oldest of y'all. lol. I'm Jennifer. I am 22 and I'm a senior at the University of South Carolina, applying for the internship in Spring 2009 with my friend Jess. I am a Media Arts major with my concentration in Production and Photography. I am really hoping to preform at Disney World, but I am willing to do other roles just as long as I get this wonderful opperunity.


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> Hello everyone! I'm probably the oldest of y'all. lol. I'm Jennifer. I am 22 and I'm a senior at the University of South Carolina, applying for the internship in Spring 2009 with my friend Jess. I am a Media Arts major with my concentration in Production and Photography. I am really hoping to preform at Disney World, but I am willing to do other roles just as long as I get this wonderful opperunity.



Welcome!!  


I'm 23.


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> 
> I'm 23.



Thanks for the welcome! You know what I love about Disney?? No matter what age you are it always makes you feel like a kid again. It truly is Neverland.


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> Thanks for the welcome! You know what I love about Disney?? No matter what age you are it always makes you feel like a kid again. It truly is Neverland.



It sure is!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I don't remember if I did this thread or not? 

Well, I'm a Graphic Design Student and I want to work as a member of the Disney Graphic Design Group and I love to draw!!


----------



## YFWE

Hi, everyone, my name's Kevin and I'm currently a freshman at Ohio University's Scripps School of Journalism.  I got into journalism mainly to pursue my dream of becoming a travel writer and I would love to work for something that allowed me to visit Disney from time to time.  We had an OU alum come to speak to us about a month ago named Dave Herbst, who had graduated in the journalism program and now is a big part of Disney Public Relations... I talked to him about it afterward and am going to possibly try my hand in that field as well, since PR is a part of the journalism major here.


----------



## Climber656

YFWE said:


> Hi, everyone, my name's Kevin and I'm currently a freshman at Ohio University's Scripps School of Journalism.  I got into journalism mainly to pursue my dream of becoming a travel writer and I would love to work for something that allowed me to visit Disney from time to time.  We had an OU alum come to speak to us about a month ago named Dave Herbst, who had graduated in the journalism program and now is a big part of Disney Public Relations... I talked to him about it afterward and am going to possibly try my hand in that field as well, since PR is a part of the journalism major here.



Kevin,
That's great to hear! A friend of mine maybe a rival of yours. He got his degree in Sports Journalism from Ohio State. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Climber656

lauraebeth said:


> I'd like to take some credit for this one



Of course you would.....


----------



## stitch1986

Hello I am 22, I am not in college anymore graduted in 2007 but I did do college program in 2004 after I graduated high school  I loved every part of it. I am a medical assistant at a OB/GYN office now but in Jan going to go back to school to become a physical therapist.


----------



## pyr8freak87

Hello my name is Megan and i'm 21 years old.  I started out going to a CSU but decide at that moment it wasn't for me and I wasn't that happy there, so I transfered to a community college to get my AA.  Hey i'm still going to school right!?  I love disney, especially pirates (hence the name) and eeyore.  My mom's a big disney freak, which is where I get it from, but she's a different story completely.   I signed up for the Disney College Program, but was unfortunate enough not to even get interviewed.  Boy was that a bummer.  Anyways, life goes on, i'll get over it.  Well that was just a little about me so Hi Everyone!


----------



## Climber656

pyr8freak87 said:


> Hello my name is Megan and i'm 21 years old.  I started out going to a CSU but decide at that moment it wasn't for me and I wasn't that happy there, so I transfered to a community college to get my AA.  Hey i'm still going to school right!?  I love disney, especially pirates (hence the name) and eeyore.  My mom's a big disney freak, which is where I get it from, but she's a different story completely.   I signed up for the Disney College Program, but was unfortunate enough not to even get interviewed.  Boy was that a bummer.  Anyways, life goes on, i'll get over it.  Well that was just a little about me so Hi Everyone!



Welcome! Good Luck!


----------



## pyr8freak87

Climber656 said:


> Welcome! Good Luck!



Thank you!


----------



## Climber656

pyr8freak87 said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome. You know, you can always re-apply. I am not sure how you didn't get a interview. I mean, i viewed the e-pres. and then it gave me a number to call to get a interview time....


----------



## lauraebeth

pyr8freak87 said:


> Hello my name is Megan and i'm 21 years old.  I started out going to a CSU but decide at that moment it wasn't for me and I wasn't that happy there, so I transfered to a community college to get my AA.  Hey i'm still going to school right!?  I love disney, especially pirates (hence the name) and eeyore.  My mom's a big disney freak, which is where I get it from, but she's a different story completely.   I signed up for the Disney College Program, but was unfortunate enough not to even get interviewed.  Boy was that a bummer.  Anyways, life goes on, i'll get over it.  Well that was just a little about me so Hi Everyone!



Did you apply for DLR in Cali or WDW in FL?


----------



## elphie101

Hey everybody! I'm Jenn. I'm currently a sophmore at Suffolk University in Boston, studying theater (whoot). I'm told I made my first trip to WDW when I was 2 years old, and I've been lucky enough to go back at least 7 or 8 times - though I've NEVER stayed onsite!  I've also been to DL once, when my family went to San Diego and I BEGGED my dad to take us to DL - I couldn't believe we were going to be on that side of the country and NOT go there! I'm applying for the college program as a character performer - I auditioned this past Friday and, according to Disney, should be hearing back from them in 11-18 days. I am checking my e-mail MULTIPLE times an hour, I'm going crazyyyyyyy.

So, I decide to venture out here in order to take the Disney edge off. Who needs euphoria when you have Disney? (Did that even make sense?)


----------



## pyr8freak87

lauraebeth said:


> Did you apply for DLR in Cali or WDW in FL?



DLR Cali


----------



## pyr8freak87

Climber656 said:


> Your welcome. You know, you can always re-apply. I am not sure how you didn't get a interview. I mean, i viewed the e-pres. and then it gave me a number to call to get a interview time....



I did a presentation on my college campus and right after the presentation was given a interview time...then the story is history from there...they called at the exact time i was scheduled and said (in more words) "no interview for you" yada yada yada


----------



## lauraebeth

pyr8freak87 said:


> I did a presentation on my college campus and right after the presentation was given a interview time...then the story is history from there...they called at the exact time i was scheduled and said (in more words) "no interview for you" yada yada yada



I would suggest applying for WDW next time. DLR makes you take a "test" persay that they require of all of their employees to see if they are "disney quality", persay. depending on how you do on the test is the determinant to getting an interview.


----------



## pyr8freak87

lauraebeth said:


> I would suggest applying for WDW next time. DLR makes you take a "test" persay that they require of all of their employees to see if they are "disney quality", persay. depending on how you do on the test is the determinant to getting an interview.



I was thinking about that.  If I decided to apply again I was thinking about looking into WDW.  I think I still have to wait the 6 months though.  So I have a little time.


----------



## tennismouse

Hey everyone, My name's Randall and I'm 24. I was in the CP in Fall 2006. I worked at the Magic Kingdom in Strollers/Merchandise. It was hectic at first but it turned out to be a great job. My co-workers definitely helped make it all worthwhile. I recently applied for character performer for the Spring 2009 CP and my auditions are on November 14 in TN! I hope all goes well!!!

I don't really know what else to write, I think that about sums it up. Anyway, I look forward to getting to know everyone else.


----------



## karlijo

Hey guys. I'm Karli. I am a sophomore Theatre major/art minor at Northern Illinois University. I've applied to the CP for spring advantage. I auditioned in Chicago last week to be a character performer. I can't take this anticipation anymore! I just want to know if I made it!  

Good luck to everyone who auditioned!


----------



## PixieDust3490

hieverybody. I'm mandee and i live in ct. I just got accepted to be a character performer and I am so excited. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## rachelkempf

Hiya, I'm Rachel, I'm a junior at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville, and I finally got my email saying the have my full application, which I am super psyched about.  (just waiting now)  I'm an American Sign Language interpreting major and I really want to do the CP because after you have that, you can do PI interpreting at Disney, and I think that would be fabulous.

Good luck to everyone and keep your fingers  crossed for me!


----------



## K_Timon

Hi, I'm Kayla.  A senior at University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill.  I'll be graduating in December and heading down for my CP in January as a lifeguard.


----------



## Suga

My name is Suga, 25, San Francisco.
I just had my interview on last Tuesday, hopefully I will get my package soon Y.Y

Do they accept all applicants?


----------



## Joanna71985

Suga said:


> My name is Suga, 25, San Francisco.
> I just had my interview on last Tuesday, hopefully I will get my package soon Y.Y
> 
> Do they accept all applicants?



Welcome to the DIS! 

No unfortunately. There isn't room for everyone.


----------



## DisneyKris05

Hello everyone!  My name is Kristen and I am from Indianapolis.  I got accepted for Sping 09' Vacation Planner!  I can't wait for January!!!


----------



## bgirl781

Hi! My name is Rebecca, and I'm a jr BFA acting major (with a minor in tech theatre, with an emphasis in costume design) at Oklahoma City University. I'm from the Bay Area in CA, originally.

I'm heavily involved with theatre, majorly obsessed with Harry Potter, and in love with Disney, yellow ducks (and all animals) and costumes. 

Right now I'm counting off the days it's been since my audition (which was last Sunday) in hopes that my letter will get here soon. In some ways, I feel like I don't want to be accepted, because then I will have to make a huge decision as to what to do next semester - if I don't do it, I can graduate in Dec and do it in Spring 2010. If I do take it, I will graduate on time with my class, but will be constantly stressed that I will be able to take everything I'll need in that spring semester... I would so love to be a seasonal character performer this summer, and then do it next spring - it would take a huge load off my back.


----------



## princessaurora1

DisneyKris05 said:


> Hello everyone!  My name is Kristen and I am from Indianapolis.  I got accepted for Sping 09' Vacation Planner!  I can't wait for January!!!



I was accepted in the Vacation Planning role for Spring 2009 also!

My name is Beth, and I am from the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## karlijo

princessaurora1 said:


> I was accepted in the Vacation Planning role for Spring 2009 also!
> 
> My name is Beth, and I am from the Chicago suburbs.



I'm from Dekalb IL. - Northern IL. University. It's about an hour from Chicago. What suburbs do you live in? My boyfriend is from Northbrook.


----------



## Artzee

I just got accepted as a character performer! I am SO thrilled!


----------



## PixieDust3490

YAY! Congrats! Do you know what they measured you as? When are you going down?


----------



## Artzee

60 inches precisely. So I'm mouse height. I'm going down on January the 12.


----------



## WDWPrincess1208

Hi! I'm Michelle, 24 from Michigan.  Did the college program in Fall 2005, worked as a hostess at the Kona Cafe inside the Polynesian Resort.  Best time of my life! Since then I'm become addicted to Disney! I've been back about 6 times since my departure in Jan 2006, I can't get enough! To fill my Disney void, I'm now a campus represenative for the Disney College Program for my school where I spread the word about the amazingness of the program!


----------



## bdprem

I am Yousuf Ahmed studing MIS from Diffodil Internation University from Bangladesh.


----------



## Admb

Hey guys! Time for introductions, I guess! I'm currently a Uni student majoring in English and minoring in Studio Art. I'm kind of an art fanatic, a devourer of literature, and naturally, a nut for fairy tales and Disney.

My names Ashley! - and I've previously worked for Disney, for an entire YEAR. Oh my goodness... they were some good times. I was a Cultural Representative Participant, so I worked in Epcot, in the World Showcase, representing my country, CANADA! It was amazing of course of course, and I miss the people, the energy, the nutty guests, spieling in front of crowds, the heat, the life, and Orlando/Florida in general! The snow this winter is killing me and sending me into dreaming of the college program! I'll be face-to-face interviewing in the next few months and I can't do enough to occupy myself until then! 

I have amazing stories about the belonging and the family that forms from living and working down there (loved living in The Commons!).

This time around I'm hoping to get into Entertainment as it's my favourite facet of the company! The cut backs are a little discouraging, but the pixie dust is still strong in this one, even through all this snow and freeeeezing weather!


----------



## SaveDisney2004

Anthony Cataldo
Age 20
Montclair State University (Upper Montclair, NJ)


Main Entrance Operations
Spring Advantage (February 2nd-August 14th)


----------



## soundimagineer

hey everyone!  my name is olivia and i'm a third year film student at the university of north carolina school of the arts.  i have a focus in editing and sound.  i come from an entire family of disney fans!  my mom did the CP many times back in the day, and i'm hoping to follow her up with potentially participating in the summer associates program.  (wish me luck).  i've been to WDW every 2 years since i was 3 and it never ever gets old.  i'll be spending the summer of 2009 in LA, which means my first trip to disneyland!


----------



## aznshents

Hey everyone!

My name's Yinan and I go to Villanova University. I'm a Finance major, theater minor. I'm hoping to do the Spring 2010 program and hopefully some more after that, this seems like such an exciting concept!

I hope to work in either Character Performance (oh boy auditions), or Attractions.

Anyone in the PA area? Or MA, seeing how I'm originally from Natick,  MA?


----------



## MandaBelle

My name is Mandy. I'm a sophomore at Jackson Community College, and in the process of earning my Associate in Arts.

Dance is very important to me. Life without my dance family is something I cannot begin to imagine. 

Disney has a special place in my heart. Beauty and the Beast was my introduction to the theatre. My younger brother (who is autistic) loves watching Mickey Mouse. We have vacationed at WDW twice - 1999 and 2008.

Fall 2009 College Program hopeful.


----------



## Joanna71985

MandaBelle said:


> My name is Mandy. I'm a sophomore at Jackson Community College, and in the process of earning my Associate in Arts.
> 
> Dance is very important to me. Life without my dance family is something I cannot begin to imagine.
> 
> Disney has a special place in my heart. Beauty and the Beast was my introduction to the theatre. My younger brother (who is autistic) loves watching Mickey Mouse. We have vacationed at WDW twice - 1999 and 2008.
> 
> Fall 2009 College Program hopeful.



Welcome to the DIS! Hope to see you down in FL.


----------



## DreamsComeTrue22

Hey guys, I'm Sarah I am 22 yrs old graduating as a nurse very soon (YAY). I live up in Rhode Island where right now we are having lots of snow which is gross haha...I am a beach girl.  I love anything and everything Disney, I've visited the parks 50+ times over the yrs and just returned from my 3rd Disney Cruise last week. Last May I was able to do a trip with Adventures by Disney out to the South West and it was amazing, going with the guides and getting to hike down a part of the Grand Canyon and also getting to see delicate arch out in Moab, Utah...really cool stuff you don't get to see everyday.  The guides are great and make alot of things possible for you. I just recently joined up with the DISBoards so this is my first posting. Great to read some of your stories!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Sarah,
 to the DISboards! Congrats on your upcoming graduation! I am a nursing student too.


----------



## joepic

Hey Seshun, long time no see!


----------



## rinasings2u

I am Rina 19!!!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Admb said:


> Hey guys! Time for introductions, I guess! I'm currently a Uni student majoring in English and minoring in Studio Art. I'm kind of an art fanatic, a devourer of literature, and naturally, a nut for fairy tales and Disney.
> 
> My names Ashley! - and I've previously worked for Disney, for an entire YEAR. Oh my goodness... they were some good times. I was a Cultural Representative Participant, so I worked in Epcot, in the World Showcase, representing my country, CANADA! It was amazing of course of course, and I miss the people, the energy, the nutty guests, spieling in front of crowds, the heat, the life, and Orlando/Florida in general! The snow this winter is killing me and sending me into dreaming of the college program! I'll be face-to-face interviewing in the next few months and I can't do enough to occupy myself until then!
> 
> I have amazing stories about the belonging and the family that forms from living and working down there (loved living in The Commons!).
> 
> This time around I'm hoping to get into Entertainment as it's my favourite facet of the company! The cut backs are a little discouraging, but the pixie dust is still strong in this one, even through all this snow and freeeeezing weather!




Sounds awesome!! I too worked for Disney-- in the Summer of 2006 under the Disney College Program! Your apartment was across from mine( I was in Chatham--across from the Commons!) and I worked right next to Canada in Epcot for a good part of my program--in the Outdoor Food --the Refreshment Port! it was awesome!!!


----------



## disneyroach33

Hurray for introductions! I'm pretty excited to be on this board myself...so here we go!

Hi! I'm Michael. I'm currently a freshman at Purdue University in boring old Indiana! I'm a Creative Writing major and totally should have been a music major like my band director wanted, but for some reason was dumb and didn't go to a school that had music degrees (Purdue doesn't). Yep, Creative Writing...if that sounds weird to you, ask me how many people are taken back when I say that as my major lol!

I'm in love with Disney and have been since I was young--there's just something about it that makes me want my childhood back! Going to the parks was the best when I was little--I also went my freshman year in High School (magical) and my spring break last year (magical too)!

Hopefully I'll meet some other awesome college people here to associate with! I love making friends!

BOILER UP!


----------



## ckrisie

Hey all! My name is Laura I am a four year at the University of Cincinnati studying Political Science minoring in History and getting two certificates in Middle Eastern Studies and Arabic Language and Culture. 

I am super excited about the CP I applied for spring 09 and got it but couldn't do it because of classes and graduating and stuff which is a bummer. But I am applying again for Fall 09 so keep your fingers crossed. 

Also I go to a school that is on quarters which makes me an odd duck I think. Any other quarter schoolers here?


----------



## Victoria020

Hey everyone! My name is Victoria and I'm in my sophomore year at Wayne State University. My major is graphic design. I am (of course) a huge Disney fan, though I've never been to WDW or DL  . I am, however, a Fall 09 CP hopeful


----------



## fathomsbelow

Hi, everyone, I'm Danielle! I'm 20, live in NYC and go to college here. I've applied for Fall Advantage '09 of the CP.


----------



## joepic

Cool! What college, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dmxwidget

I am Matt, 19, sophomore at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh.  I am studying Lighting Design and Technical Direction.

I usually find myself at WDW 3 times a year, minimum.  Last year I was able to make it down 6 times, which was great! I am a major fan of the parks, but I also enjoy the animated films as well.  Let me know if yo want to meet up sometime for a meal, a ride, or a show.  My next trip is March 6-11.

Later...

Matt


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hi everybody,

My name is Lauren, and I'm an English major with an emphasis in creative writing.  I go to school in Philly and hope to do the Fall '10 CP.  It's been my lifelong dream to be an Imagineer, so I'm currently busy finishing up my project for the ImagiNations competition.  I've been to WDW 15+ times with more trips to come 

I love musicals, movies (especially rom coms, musicals, Hitchcock, and Disney of course!), and almost any type of music.  Thanks to everybody on the board for continuously posting such helpful information!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Hiya!  I'm Betsy and I'm a Mathematics major (thinking about a Physics minor).  I'm a freshman at a college in VA.  I am completely obsessed with WDW.  My first visit was when I was 3 and I have visited WDW a total of 18 times and I'm going back in June for a week!    I thinking about joining the college program next year - it would be so amazing to work at Disney!!! Just like a dream come true!


----------



## joepic

dmxwidget said:


> I am Matt, 19, sophomore at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh.  I am studying Lighting Design and Technical Direction.
> 
> I usually find myself at WDW 3 times a year, minimum.  Last year I was able to make it down 6 times, which was great! I am a major fan of the parks, but I also enjoy the animated films as well.  Let me know if yo want to meet up sometime for a meal, a ride, or a show.  My next trip is March 6-11.
> 
> Later...
> 
> Matt





PrincessBetsy said:


> Hiya!  I'm Betsy and I'm a Mathematics major (thinking about a Physics minor).  I'm a freshman at a college in VA.  I am completely obsessed with WDW.  My first visit was when I was 3 and I have visited WDW a total of 18 times and I'm going back in June for a week!    I thinking about joining the college program next year - it would be so amazing to work at Disney!!! Just like a dream come true!





FutrImagineer said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My name is Lauren, and I'm an English major with an emphasis in creative writing.  I go to school in Philly and hope to do the Fall '10 CP.  It's been my lifelong dream to be an Imagineer, so I'm currently busy finishing up my project for the ImagiNations competition.  I've been to WDW 15+ times with more trips to come
> 
> I love musicals, movies (especially rom coms, musicals, Hitchcock, and Disney of course!), and almost any type of music.  Thanks to everybody on the board for continuously posting such helpful information!



 to the Disboards!

Lauren, It's also been a dream of mine to become an Imagineer. Good luck on the competition, and let us know if you hear anything back! Have you thought about the College Program?


----------



## j2ydisney

Hi, my name is Joseph and I'm from Puerto Rico. I'm 22 years old and I'm  Majoring on Computer Science at the Inter American University of Puerto Rico. I'll be doing the CP for Fall 2009 on the role of Attractions. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## Hollsey

Hello! I'm Holly, I'm 19 and I'm an English major with a track in Creative Writing Fiction. I go to the University of Cincinnati (Go Bearcats!) but I'm actually from Kentucky (and will claim Kentucky!). I hope to do the Spring Advantage Quarter in 2010! I've been going to Disney since I was 6 or 7 and I've been 5 times since and once to Disneyland (last year). It's Disneyland's fault that I'm obsessed with Disney as much as I am (though I've always loved WDW)!


----------



## PianoKeys3

Hi, I'm not sure if I should be posting here or the teen forum so I'm doing both!

Anyway, my name is Koren and I'm 18. I live in Louisville, KY. I'll be starting at Indiana University: Southeast this summer with hopes to transfer to IU Bloomington next year and then the Disney College Program at some point, along with doing a year abroad in Japan. I'm not sure what I'll be majoring, but I am getting a minor in Piano.

In my spare time I love to write (mainly short stories), and draw a little. I'm a huge anime fan (which is Japanese cartoons), and I love going to cons! My favorite Disney characters have to be Chip and Dale! They're adorable! =) I've always loved Disney and now have strong ambitions to work for the company once I have my master in either Business or Law. =)

It's nice to meet you guys!


----------



## splashmountain86

Hey everyone! I'm Dan and i attend Suffolk University in Boston Ma. I am a political science major who loves every aspect of the disney parks and films. My next trip to the world will be March 19th for a Leadership Spring Break (its free!), and i will be making my first solo trip (with my girlfriend) in August 2009!


----------



## Ricky_Calrissian

Heyy!  My name is Ricky, i'm an AP holder, and I live about 10 min from DL so I'm there constantly.  I'm majoring in English, but a filmmaker first and foremost.  Though I'm only 18, I have 5 years experience in visual effects and motion graphics, and I love it!  I also love Star Wars, playing the piano, and speedcubing.  I used to live in Maryland, and so every year we'd drive down to WDW (15 hour drives are great as a kid).  Since moving to California with my family, I have been to DL many times, and am considering doing the CP. Cool.


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Hello there,

I'm Robert and I'm an electronic media major at UT El Paso. I'm a filmmaker too, and I've also done Star Wars vids. Btw, Ricky Calrissian, your vids are awesome! Too bad you're doing Disneyland, because I'm applying for WDW, and we should meet up! But anyway, right now I'm directing a movie about Viking mercenaries, and then hopefully I'll be off to WDW for fall 2009!!!! I've always had a special spot for Disney. As a kid, I once tried turning my room into the Haunted Mansion. I got my grandma to be the ghost bride lol! I did the Pirates once too. I've been to Disneyland lots of times, but never WDW, so hopefully I'll make my first visit in the fall!


----------



## Ricky_Calrissian

DarthBob_2005 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm Robert and I'm an electronic media major at UT El Paso. I'm a filmmaker too, and I've also done Star Wars vids. Btw, Ricky Calrissian, your vids are awesome! Too bad you're doing Disneyland, because I'm applying for WDW, and we should meet up!



  You know where to find me!  I'm probably going to do DL first, then possibly try out WDW next, so you never know!  If you ever want to talk, pm me!


----------



## Courtney88

Hi everyone! I'm Courtney... 20 years old (almost 21!). I'm from Michigan and am currently going to University of Michigan - Dearborn, but am hoping to transfer soon. Where to? What major? Those are good questions... can I get back to you on that? I also work full-time at an electronics store. Did the CP back in Fall 07. Didn't go well, which I was pretty heartbroken about... long story. Maybe I'll give round 2 a go in the near future.


----------



## Edempste

Hey everyone!

My names Emily... I'm 20 years old going to school in Ohio...
Cinderella is my top Disney choice, I've loved it since I was a little girl and have found my own real-life prince Charming!

I actually just joined this site thinking it looked pretty cool and I like randomly reading threads about whatever random stuff is put up!! 

<3
also, I just really like this little dude


----------



## BrittanyB2000

hey!! my name's brittany, and i go to school in ohio too! im at ou. where are you?? and i agree with you about cinderella... she's been my favorite ever since i met her when i was three years old


----------



## PrincessJordynx

*Well since I've been lurking and reading all the posts on these boards I figured I'd introduce myself finally! lol.
My name is Jordyn
I'm 18 yrs old, 19 on April 12 ((which is Easter this yr ugh))
Disney princess fanatic. seriously my entire bathroom is painted and detailed in Disney princesses. My favs are Jasmine and Pocahantas, gotta rep the brown girls haha. 
I've been a hostess for 3 yrs now and currently I'm a host trainer at P.F. Chang's. I love working in restaurants which is why I hope for getting the FSFB role for the fall 09 CP  *


----------



## Funkyk

Hi, I am Zoe and i am from Northampton. I am a student and i am learning Acting (BTEC Course.) One Day I would like to be famous and maybe become a Disney Star.I live in The UK.


----------



## chevyrules05

My name is Samuel I from Fort Pierce, FL a HS grad and doing the career start program as a merchandise cast member , I was supose to check in on feb 11th but it was posponed until may 12th


----------



## Jtucker1789

Hey everyone! My name is Justin, I'm 20 years old & i'm from Madisonville TN! Judging from all the introductions i've read i officially think i'm the only person from my state haha! I'm a freshman at Roane State Community College & upcoming sophomore at the University of Tennessee (Go VOLS!) after my WDW program! I was a tour guide at The Lost Sea Adventure if anyone has been there so @ WDW i will working attractions for the Fall Advantage 09 =) can't wait!   

Personally i am a Disney fan, my personal favs being Pirates of the Caribbean( won 4 costume contest as Captain Jack btw ha!), A Goofy Movie, and Aladdin =P. Anyone else working attraction Fall Advantage???


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*Hello! My Name is Natazsa (Na-ta-jah...rhymes with Rajah, Jasmine's tiger) and i'm 19, turning 20 in September.  I'm a HUGE Disney FANATIC (no lie). I love spending my free time doing Graphic Design with various Disney characters and what-not.  (The signature...I made that ) My favorie Disney Princess (if it isn't obvious already lol) is Princess Jasmine!!!

I have been going to Walt Disney World ever since I was 7 months old, and my family and I go at least 2 times every year (Summer Vacation and Christmas).  Currently, I'm in my second semester of being a freshman, and i just recently applied to Disney College!  My interview was 2 weeks ago, and I have an audition coming up (on April 8th) for Character Performer.  Hopefully, I would be able to attend the Fall Advantage Program 2009!! *


----------



## Wiisa

Hi guys, I am Lisa and I live in Denver. I go to Metropolitan State College of Denver and I am majoring in Communications - TV Production, and minoring in Spanish. I will be 23 in three weeks. I am hoping to get accepted to the Fall 2009 program and I am really glad to meet everyone. Please feel free to e-mail me through this board anytime, or you can find me on myspace at myspace slash youcanfindmeinthetub. I'm a bath fanatic....lol.

Hope to talk to you all very soon.


----------



## Wiisa

MandaBelle said:


> My name is Mandy. I'm a sophomore at Jackson Community College, and in the process of earning my Associate in Arts.
> 
> Dance is very important to me. Life without my dance family is something I cannot begin to imagine.
> 
> Disney has a special place in my heart. Beauty and the Beast was my introduction to the theatre. My younger brother (who is autistic) loves watching Mickey Mouse. We have vacationed at WDW twice - 1999 and 2008.
> 
> Fall 2009 College Program hopeful.



Hi Mandy! What are you getting an AA in? Have you received your letter yet? This is my first thread, so maybe you posted it somewhere else but I wanted to say hello hello! 



ckrisie said:


> Hey all! My name is Laura I am a four year at the University of Cincinnati studying Political Science minoring in History and getting two certificates in Middle Eastern Studies and Arabic Language and Culture.
> 
> I am super excited about the CP I applied for spring 09 and got it but couldn't do it because of classes and graduating and stuff which is a bummer. But I am applying again for Fall 09 so keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Also I go to a school that is on quarters which makes me an odd duck I think. Any other quarter schoolers here?




Hi Laura. I have been lurking here and seen quite a bit from you. Political Science is an awesome major, where do you practice learning that language? As a language student myself I know how difficult it is! Way to go! 




Victoria020 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Victoria and I'm in my sophomore year at Wayne State University. My major is graphic design. I am (of course) a huge Disney fan, though I've never been to WDW or DL  . I am, however, a Fall 09 CP hopeful



Hi Victoria, any news yet?


----------



## Wiisa

fathomsbelow said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm Danielle! I'm 20, live in NYC and go to college here. I've applied for Fall Advantage '09 of the CP.



Hello, just wanting to check in with everyone on this board...have you heard anything yet? Where do you go to school in NYC? That sounds amazing!




j2ydisney said:


> Hi, my name is Joseph and I'm from Puerto Rico. I'm 22 years old and I'm  Majoring on Computer Science at the Inter American University of Puerto Rico. I'll be doing the CP for Fall 2009 on the role of Attractions. Hope to meet you there.



Hi Joseph, nice to meet you. How is the weather in PR? What is your arrival date?



splashmountain86 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Dan and i attend Suffolk University in Boston Ma. I am a political science major who loves every aspect of the disney parks and films. My next trip to the world will be March 19th for a Leadership Spring Break (its free!), and i will be making my first solo trip (with my girlfriend) in August 2009!




Hi Dan, it's great to meet you. I hope you have fun next week ! 



DarthBob_2005 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm Robert and I'm an electronic media major at UT El Paso. I'm a filmmaker too, and I've also done Star Wars vids. Btw, Ricky Calrissian, your vids are awesome! Too bad you're doing Disneyland, because I'm applying for WDW, and we should meet up! But anyway, right now I'm directing a movie about Viking mercenaries, and then hopefully I'll be off to WDW for fall 2009!!!! I've always had a special spot for Disney. As a kid, I once tried turning my room into the Haunted Mansion. I got my grandma to be the ghost bride lol! I did the Pirates once too. I've been to Disneyland lots of times, but never WDW, so hopefully I'll make my first visit in the fall!



Robert, I am a film editor right now, just with school. Trying to learn my way around FCP on Mac. We'll have to hook up in Disney and do some film stuff, Ricky's stuff IS awesome.



Courtney88 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Courtney... 20 years old (almost 21!). I'm from Michigan and am currently going to University of Michigan - Dearborn, but am hoping to transfer soon. Where to? What major? Those are good questions... can I get back to you on that? I also work full-time at an electronics store. Did the CP back in Fall 07. Didn't go well, which I was pretty heartbroken about... long story. Maybe I'll give round 2 a go in the near future.



Courtney, have you thought about fall? We'd love to have you!



PrincessJordynx said:


> *Well since I've been lurking and reading all the posts on these boards I figured I'd introduce myself finally! lol.
> My name is Jordyn
> I'm 18 yrs old, 19 on April 12 ((which is Easter this yr ugh))
> Disney princess fanatic. seriously my entire bathroom is painted and detailed in Disney princesses. My favs are Jasmine and Pocahantas, gotta rep the brown girls haha.
> I've been a hostess for 3 yrs now and currently I'm a host trainer at P.F. Chang's. I love working in restaurants which is why I hope for getting the FSFB role for the fall 09 CP  *



Hi girl...congrats on the FSFB. I bet you are anxious to find out where it is going to be...Hope to be chatting with you.




Jtucker1789 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Justin, I'm 20 years old & i'm from Madisonville TN! Judging from all the introductions i've read i officially think i'm the only person from my state haha! I'm a freshman at Roane State Community College & upcoming sophomore at the University of Tennessee (Go VOLS!) after my WDW program! I was a tour guide at The Lost Sea Adventure if anyone has been there so @ WDW i will working attractions for the Fall Advantage 09 =) can't wait!
> 
> Personally i am a Disney fan, my personal favs being Pirates of the Caribbean( won 4 costume contest as Captain Jack btw ha!), A Goofy Movie, and Aladdin =P. Anyone else working attraction Fall Advantage???



Hi! Nice to meet you. I hope to be doing attractions, as it was one of my top three picks! We'll see!



DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Hello! My Name is Natazsa (Na-ta-jah...rhymes with Rajah, Jasmine's tiger) and i'm 19, turning 20 in September.  I'm a HUGE Disney FANATIC (no lie). I love spending my free time doing Graphic Design with various Disney characters and what-not.  (The signature...I made that ) My favorie Disney Princess (if it isn't obvious already lol) is Princess Jasmine!!!
> 
> I have been going to Walt Disney World ever since I was 7 months old, and my family and I go at least 2 times every year (Summer Vacation and Christmas).  Currently, I'm in my second semester of being a freshman, and i just recently applied to Disney College!  My interview was 2 weeks ago, and I have an audition coming up (on April 8th) for Character Performer.  Hopefully, I would be able to attend the Fall Advantage Program 2009!! *




Hi girl...very nice to meet you.


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> Hi guys, I am Lisa and I live in Denver. I go to Metropolitan State College of Denver and I am majoring in Communications - TV Production, and minoring in Spanish. I will be 23 in three weeks. I am hoping to get accepted to the Fall 2009 program and I am really glad to meet everyone. Please feel free to e-mail me through this board anytime, or you can find me on myspace at myspace slash youcanfindmeinthetub. I'm a bath fanatic....lol.
> 
> Hope to talk to you all very soon.



Welcome to the DIS Lisa.


----------



## Wiisa

thanks and hi joanna!!


----------



## Dollface

Hey everyone! I'm Melissa  I'm 21 and I actually did the College Program at DLR in 2007. It was such an amazing experience! Now I'm going to school full time to get my BS in Psychology and then from there med school! I love Disneyland, it's definitely like my 2nd home. Being in the College Program I spent soooooo much time there, working and playing in the park! I haven't been there since the college program though! I'm planning on going sometime this year hopefully. I've been to WDW twice with my family. That was incredible! I would love, love, love to go there again! When I get out of school (& can afford it haha!) I fully intend on having houses on both coasts so I can visit both parks as much as possible!! Anyhoo, just thought I'd say Hello!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Wiisa said:


> Hi girl...congrats on the FSFB. I bet you are anxious to find out where it is going to be...Hope to be chatting with you.



Thanks hun! I am I really hope to be in a themed restaurant =]]


----------



## Wiisa

I applied for FSFB as well, and I am hoping for the same thing. But, I have no clue where we might be placed! I know things like Planet Hollywood or even maybe Rainforest Cafe aren't ran by Disney  so it wouldn't be there. I've searched the internet high and low for a list of restuarants CPs end up working at, but nothing specific has been found! I tried to use the official WDW site and read up on all their restaurants, but I really couldn't tell the difference  Let me know if you find anything like that, it woud be super interesting to get a list of all the possible places you could be 

Talk to you soon girl!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Wiisa said:


> I applied for FSFB as well, and I am hoping for the same thing. But, I have no clue where we might be placed! I know things like Planet Hollywood or even maybe Rainforest Cafe aren't ran by Disney  so it wouldn't be there. I've searched the internet high and low for a list of restuarants CPs end up working at, but nothing specific has been found! I tried to use the official WDW site and read up on all their restaurants, but I really couldn't tell the difference  Let me know if you find anything like that, it woud be super interesting to get a list of all the possible places you could be
> 
> Talk to you soon girl!



http://www.frommers.com/destinations/waltdisneyworld/549_inddin.html

that isnt entirely full descriptions but it gives basic ideas. I really hope for cindys royal table or liberty tree tavern i like the old america theme =]


----------



## Wiisa

That's great! Is that all the ones ran by Disney?


----------



## PrincessJordynx

yes those are the ones specifically in the parks


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

Hi everyone!  My name is Jarvis.  I'm 22 years old (I turn 23 next month).  I'm currently a senior at Southern Miss, which I'm graduating from in 2 months.  I loved Disney World since I first went when I was around 7.  I did the college program during the Spring 2007 semester which I had mixed feelings about but I still love disney.  I'm hoping to book my first solo trip sometime during the 2010 year.  I look forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## kelly_1220

Hi, I'm Kelly, I am 19 and I have applied and interviewed for the Fall 2009 college program and am now anxiously awaiting the Mouse's decision! I will be turning 20 while on the program. December 20th to be exact! I have wanted to work for Disney *ever* since I was a little kid and the day I found out about the college program I decided that I *HAD* to do this. I have been to the parks 10 times, taking my first trip back when I was two and this is just a huge dream for me!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Hi, I am Summer, I am 28.  I have been to Disney World two times.  I am graduating in December 2009 and will finish my last semester in the Disney CP.  I arrive May 27th and I will be working merchandise (love selling stuff).  I will be taking a couple of classes and such.  Can't wait to meet people!


----------



## stephanie1755

sneekypeeks said:


> Hi, I am Summer, I am 28.  I have been to Disney World two times.  I am graduating in December 2009 and will finish my last semester in the Disney CP.  I arrive May 27th and I will be working merchandise (love selling stuff).  I will be taking a couple of classes and such.  Can't wait to meet people!



Yay for Fall Advantage!!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

stephanie1755 said:


> Yay for Fall Advantage!!!



When do you get there Steph?  I saw on another post that you got Vacation Planner.  That was my first choice!  I have been majorly curious about that position since you never hear anything about it.


----------



## stephanie1755

sneekypeeks said:


> When do you get there Steph?  I saw on another post that you got Vacation Planner.  That was my first choice!  I have been majorly curious about that position since you never hear anything about it.



I check in May 20th.  Yep I got Vacation Planner -actually not my first choice but definitely the best for my major so its now my first choice weird how it works out-  I've been talking to a girl on facebook and shes given me lots of info on the position because she did it last spring, I am really excited about it now!!  I can give you more info on it if you want!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thanks for the offer, but I think it just may make me more jealous   

I got merchandise, and since I love to sale stuff, I figure this one will rock out as well.  What complex are you planning on staying in, I am debating Vista and Chatham at the moment.


----------



## stephanie1755

sneekypeeks said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I think it just may make me more jealous
> 
> I got merchandise, and since I love to sale stuff, I figure this one will rock out as well.  What complex are you planning on staying in, I am debating Vista and Chatham at the moment.



ME TOO!!! I simply can't decide.. I am very out going and like meeting new people and being around people so I think I would like Vista more, but then I think I like the newness(?) of Chatham.  I did the roommate matching thingy and have talked to the girl I'm rooming with and she doesn't really care either.  I was actually just looking at peoples youtube videos of their apartments tours and it made my decision even harder.  What are your thoughts on the two??  If you have facebook and want to add me you can. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=16915480&ref=name


----------



## sneekypeeks

I think I am going to do Chatham, a 3 bedroom.  My roommate says she doesn't care either, soo.  But I have heard (thanks Joanna!) that Chatham's rooms are bigger.

Facebook friend thingy sent!


----------



## taigirl87

HI ALL! My name is Jessica. I am 21 and an English Education major at Utah State University  Go Aggies! ha ha ha! Anyways, I might be minoring in History but maybe even dual majoring instead. I don't know. I applied for the Fall 09 cp and I am hoping with everything in me that I get in. Right now though I have mixed feelings as to whether I will make it in or not...But I think everything has gone well so far. *shrugs* My hometown is American Fork and before attending Utah State I went to Snow college where I received my associates(it's a very small school, but has a special place in my heart). Uh...what else...I love Disney, obviously, and my favorite characters would have to be Stitch and Tinkerbell XD I even have a Tinkerbell bed set here at school! ha ha ha! uh...that's all for now, but feel free to ask ANY questions your want, I'm an open book.


----------



## jellipop

My name is NiKKi, Gadget by Jelliebean, and I'm 22 years old and somethimes I think I'm 23 because I'm old and I pull these Blink 182 What's my age again? moments.  I'm from Philadelphia but people here have mistaken me as being from the south because i pick up accents for some reason.  I am a nerd and I love video games and computers so FYI my laptop, xbox, desktop, probably a lot of wires, and video games will be coming with me.  I also enjoy decorating, (i wish they'd let us paint...I'm feeling bright purple walls...yes lmao).  I won most decorated bunk at camp one year due to my super savy girl scout skills at arts and crafts.  I also enjoy reading and long walks on the beach.

I'll be in the fall advantage so yay me!!


----------



## taigirl87

jellipop said:


> I'm from Philadelphia but people here have mistaken me as being from the south because i pick up accents for some reason



my roommate picks up a souther accent when she talks to her friend from georgia. it is hiliarious! and i love making fun of her for it


----------



## Jelliebean

taigirl87 said:


> Uh...what else...I love Disney, obviously, and my favorite characters would have to be Stitch and Tinkerbell XD I even have a Tinkerbell bed set here at school! ha ha ha! .



Stitch and Tinkerbell are my favorites as well  I have a Tinkerbell lamp next to my bed (It has Tinkerbell in this little "bubble" on a leaf on the stem of the lamp and you can turn it so the bubble glows different colors).. and a Tinkerbell decal thingy on the back of my car. And then I have a Stitch keychain on my car key and a Stitch pin on my visor in my car. Yay!



jellipop said:


> My name is NiKKi, Gadget by Jelliebean, and I'm 22 years old and somethimes I think I'm 23 because I'm old and I pull these Blink 182 What's my age again? moments.  I'm from Philadelphia but people here have mistaken me as being from the south because i pick up accents for some reason.  I am a nerd and I love video games and computers so FYI my laptop, xbox, desktop, probably a lot of wires, and video games will be coming with me.  I also enjoy decorating, (i wish they'd let us paint...I'm feeling bright purple walls...yes lmao).  I won most decorated bunk at camp one year due to my super savy girl scout skills at arts and crafts.  I also enjoy reading and long walks on the beach.
> 
> I'll be in the fall advantage so yay me!!



Gadget! Purple walls rock. Nerds are awesome. Annnd I like to decorate everything with these Origami hearts I learned to make, ha ha.


----------



## jellipop

Jelliebean said:


> Gadget! Purple walls rock. Nerds are awesome. Annnd I like to decorate everything with these Origami hearts I learned to make, ha ha.



I can make origami animal heads!! lmao...i use to make them at work and put them on my register lmao!


----------



## Jelliebean

jellipop said:


> I can make origami animal heads!! lmao...i use to make them at work and put them on my register lmao!



I can make birds that open their mouths.. and the the hearts. I put them all over my work as well! Ha ha! We are toooo cool


----------



## taigirl87

Jelliebean said:


> Stitch and Tinkerbell are my favorites as well  I have a Tinkerbell lamp next to my bed (It has Tinkerbell in this little "bubble" on a leaf on the stem of the lamp and you can turn it so the bubble glows different colors).. and a Tinkerbell decal thingy on the back of my car. And then I have a Stitch keychain on my car key and a Stitch pin on my visor in my car. Yay!



I have this wicked awesome stitch doll i got back when i was a soph in hs, and it has a santa hat on him! but my favorite is the patch of blue fur on his chest. I like to say it makes him manly!


----------



## Jelliebean

taigirl87 said:


> I have this wicked awesome stitch doll i got back when i was a soph in hs, and it has a santa hat on him! but my favorite is the patch of blue fur on his chest. I like to say it makes him manly!



That is awesome. I am jealous. I have the typical stuffed animal they sell all over Disney that I got a few years ago. I WANTED to get the baby Stitch they had last year when I was there but I didn't buy it and now I am sad I didn't.


----------



## taigirl87

Jelliebean said:


> That is awesome. I am jealous. I have the typical stuffed animal they sell all over Disney that I got a few years ago. I WANTED to get the baby Stitch they had last year when I was there but I didn't buy it and now I am sad I didn't.



maybe you could check on ebay!


----------



## Jelliebean

taigirl87 said:


> maybe you could check on ebay!



Good call. I oftentimes miss rather obvious answers to problems


----------



## taigirl87

Jelliebean said:


> Good call. I oftentimes miss rather obvious answers to problems



you're not the only one ha ha i do that ALL the time!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

stephanie1755 said:


> I check in May 20th.  Yep I got Vacation Planner -actually not my first choice but definitely the best for my major so its now my first choice weird how it works out-  I've been talking to a girl on facebook and shes given me lots of info on the position because she did it last spring, I am really excited about it now!!  I can give you more info on it if you want!



I would love to hear what information you have!


----------



## bittersk

Im new to this forum. i have been to disney... i think 8 times. Disney land 1 time... pre California Adventure. And i will be going back to disney with my mom and older sister. I'm 22 and she will be 25 when we do there in a little less then 5 months. I collect Disney Pins. I was there the year they came out and i'm a sucker for things like that. I also collect sleeping beauty stuff. I ahev lots of snowglobes and dolls. I WILL work at disney at some point. It just might not be for another 30 years but it will happen at some point.


----------



## kairbear1752

I am Kari, from Georgia. I am 21 years old. I have been to Disney World every year since I was 1 month old. My family sometimes goes twice a year. I have been about 30 times. I love Disney and everything about it. I can't wait to work there this August!!!  I love meeting new people! Talk to you soon!


----------



## MagnumXL200

My name is Jackie, I'm 21 and from NJ. I am a fall advantage 2009 hopeful, I am attending the presentation tomorrow and hopefully will have my interview soon afterwards. Hope to see you at Disney really soon!


----------



## Lunar_taco

My name's Olivia, I am 22 years old and about to end my career as a student (I'm a senior at Point Park University) I will have a Bachelor of Arts degree in Cinema and Digital Arts while attending the College Program.  My assignment at Disney is Photopass Fall '09.  I have been to Disney world 5 times, which seems to be considerably less than everyone else on here.


----------



## taigirl87

Lunar_taco said:


> I have been to Disney world 5 times, which seems to be considerably less than everyone else on here.



i have never ever been to WDW! ha ha, so that is less than you! i have been to DLR about 6 times i believe. I have pictures somewhere of me there when i was a baby


----------



## JonnyJ18

hi im Jonny im from new jersey im 21 senior and majoring in forensic psych. I wanted to apply alot earlier but im on scholarship for hockey so my schedule never allowed it. Im a fall 09 hopefully (just got a pending letter today so fingers crossed) Ive been to disney every year since i was born and sometimes more...I love disney which no one really understand especially the boys on my hockey team so this is such a cool place were everyone loves disney! You can add me on facebook if you would like heres the link....http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=45902339&ref=name


----------



## Guess

Hey I'm Mike, I'm 20 years old, and am going to the WDW CP in May for Attractions. I'm pretty excited, I've only been to Disneyworld once, but I basically grew up at Disneyland. I couldn't even tell you the amount of times that I have been there, it's well over 80. I go to Hofstra University in New York, about 30 minutes away from Penn Station. I am a Theatre Performance major with three minors (English, Public Relations, and Musical Theatre). I'm bringing my car with me too so that should be fun!


----------



## Monster_Movie

I'm Samantha, 20. I currently live in Jackson, MS and I'm majoring in Travel & Tourism Management. I've been to Disney World more times than I can count, and Fall of 2009 will be my second term as a Disney CP. The first time I was in Merch at the Magic Kingdom (Fantasyland). This time I was lucky enough to get Attractions (not that I didn't love Merchandise, but Attr. was my first choice!). I'm so excited to be going back, and I hope that everyone loves it as much as I did/will.


----------



## Monster_Movie

Guess said:


> Hey I'm Mike, I'm 20 years old, and am going to the WDW CP in May for Attractions. I'm pretty excited, I've only been to Disneyworld once, but I basically grew up at Disneyland. I couldn't even tell you the amount of times that I have been there, it's well over 80. I go to Hofstra University in New York, about 30 minutes away from Penn Station. I am a Theatre Performance major with three minors (English, Public Relations, and Musical Theatre). I'm bringing my car with me too so that should be fun!



Bringing your car is a good idea. I'm sure someone's posted on here somewhere about how silly the bus systems were at times. They're great if you don't have a car. But since you do, bringing it would be a really good idea.


----------



## korubo_krieger

Hi!! I'm Rebekah I'm 19 and I currently go to Syracuse University! I'm double majoring, for now, in International Relations and Anthropology with an emphasis on the studies of Indigenous people. 

I've only been to Walt Disney World twice! Boooo! My first time was when I was 7 and NOBODY was at the parks it was ridiculously magical, I literally went on Splash Mountain at least 5 times!!! July of last year my parents graduation present to me was a one week stay at Port Orleans! I had such a fantastic time! 

My brother recently accepted a position to be an Imagineer specifically at MGM STudios, he's only 21! So now my family is pretty much Disney-fied hahahaha and it's my turn to augment this by doing the CP program this Fall. I cannot wait to go and hope to meet all of you guys down there!!!!!


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey I'm majoring in Anthropology! Yay!


----------



## korubo_krieger

rachaelfig said:


> Hey I'm majoring in Anthropology! Yay!



Anthropology's where it's at!

What program are you doing??


----------



## taigirl87

rachaelfig said:


> Hey I'm majoring in Anthropology! Yay!



ha ha! funny story, last night at a party, we played charades, and someone put anthropology as one of them. how do you act that out? but i got it!


----------



## Monster_Movie

korubo_krieger said:


> Hi!! I'm Rebekah I'm 19 and I currently go to Syracuse University! I'm double majoring, for now, in International Relations and Anthropology with an emphasis on the studies of Indigenous people.
> 
> I've only been to Walt Disney World twice! Boooo! My first time was when I was 7 and NOBODY was at the parks it was ridiculously magical, I literally went on Splash Mountain at least 5 times!!! July of last year my parents graduation present to me was a one week stay at Port Orleans! I had such a fantastic time!
> 
> My brother recently accepted a position to be an Imagineer specifically at MGM STudios, he's only 21! So now my family is pretty much Disney-fied hahahaha and it's my turn to augment this by doing the CP program this Fall. I cannot wait to go and hope to meet all of you guys down there!!!!!




Wow. Congratulations to you AND your brother.


----------



## rachaelfig

Erm.. program? I don't have to have a specific focus or anything at my school. Technically what I'm doing is a Sociology/Anthropology BS which a concentration in Anthropology. I'm at the University of Tennessee at Chattanooga.


----------



## korubo_krieger

Monster_Movie said:


> Wow. Congratulations to you AND your brother.



Thanks!!!!
I'm pretty excited about working with my brother


----------



## korubo_krieger

rachaelfig said:


> Erm.. program? I don't have to have a specific focus or anything at my school. Technically what I'm doing is a Sociology/Anthropology BS which a concentration in Anthropology. I'm at the University of Tennessee at Chattanooga.



hehehehe I meant fall or fall advantage? 
But either way that's awesome!!!!


----------



## rachaelfig

Oooooooh. Well in that case, I applied for Fall, but I haven't gotten an answer yet. What about you?


----------



## JohnTereska08

Hey Everyone. 
I'm John Tereska, and I'm from Hampton Roads, Virginia! I go to George Mason University in Northern Virginia.

I haven't heard back from the College Program people. They sent me a letter saying they needed more time to decide on my application. I just thought I would get on here and see how other people are holding up in the application process!

Feel free to find me on Facebook or chat me over here!


----------



## korubo_krieger

rachaelfig said:


> Oooooooh. Well in that case, I applied for Fall, but I haven't gotten an answer yet. What about you?


.


I'm waiting for Fall too!!!!
I'll be a wreck if I don't get accepted..it was 2 weeks for me yesterday.


----------



## rachaelfig

I know me too! I'm seriously worried I'll start bawling if I see a little white envelope, even if it's just a pending letter. I'm 10 days out from my interview.


----------



## JohnTereska08

I got a white envelope in my mailbox the other day and freaked out. Upon opening the stupid thing, I found out it was the letter saying they needed more time to decide on my application status.

I freaked out. And hope that never happens again. Way to tease people, Walt!


----------



## Monster_Movie

JohnTereska08 said:


> I got a white envelope in my mailbox the other day and freaked out. Upon opening the stupid thing, I found out it was the letter saying they needed more time to decide on my application status.
> 
> I freaked out. And hope that never happens again. Way to tease people, Walt!




SURPRISE! They're making you head of the Disney Company. They just couldn't tell you in the letter?

I'll keep my fingers crossed, but I'm sure there's no need. What roles did you put down?


----------



## JohnTereska08

Monster_Movie said:


> SURPRISE! They're making you head of the Disney Company. They just couldn't tell you in the letter?
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed, but I'm sure there's no need. What roles did you put down?



Haha. I wish I was being made the head of the company!

I put down a lot. I remember lifeguard, merchandise, character attendant, hospitality, resort something or another, and I said yes to QSFB. My top three are character attendant, lifeguard and then merchandise. But I'm really happy with anything. 

Have you been accepted then?


----------



## Monster_Movie

JohnTereska08 said:


> Haha. I wish I was being made the head of the company!
> 
> I put down a lot. I remember lifeguard, merchandise, character attendant, hospitality, resort something or another, and I said yes to QSFB. My top three are character attendant, lifeguard and then merchandise. But I'm really happy with anything.
> 
> Have you been accepted then?



Haha "and I said yes to QSFB." Me too. 

I have been. This will be my second time working for the Big Cheese. I got attractions this time, which is what I wanted last time as well. But I, too, would have been happy with anything. It's the experience, yanno.


----------



## LeanneW

JohnTereska08 said:


> Haha. I wish I was being made the head of the company!
> 
> I put down a lot. I remember lifeguard, merchandise, character attendant, hospitality, resort something or another, and I said yes to QSFB. My top three are character attendant, lifeguard and then merchandise. But I'm really happy with anything.
> 
> Have you been accepted then?




JohnTereska08, you're from Fairfax? I lived in Herndon for 3 years and my grandparents are in Springfield =]


----------



## JohnTereska08

LeanneW said:


> JohnTereska08, you're from Fairfax? I lived in Herndon for 3 years and my grandparents are in Springfield =]



No. I'm not from Fairfax. I got to school at George Mason, which is right up the road from Springfield! I'm from Hampton Roads, or more specifically, Newport News. I love this area, though. Very nice!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

So John i think it would be super cute/cool if you got CA and Derek was your character!


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

hello I don't know anyone yet so I figure why not introduce my self.
My name is Amanda and I'm in love with most things Disney. Ok well all things that are classic Disney none of this Jonas brothers and high school musical and Hanna Montana crap. Sorry to anyone that likes anything listed its just not my thing. Well back to the actual point. I am hoping to get in Cp for Spring 2010. I would love to get the chance to be a character performer. It has been my dream since I was a very young child. If I don't get that ( very likely that I won't) I would love to work the attractions that involve a lot of interaction with the guests such as a Jungle Cruise skipper or the person that takes you though the great movie ride. My other two choices for attractions would be the Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror ( being scary is fun lol) and of course knowing me I have one attraction that is totally random I would love to be the person that sits over top of the loading platform of It's a Small World and waves to all the people.
If I would not get anything that was listed above I would like to be a character attendant, work in merchandise, or do any type of food service I would hope for table service so I could talk to the guests. If you haven't figured it out yet I really do enjoy talking to people a lot. I have been to Disney world I would say about 35 times and I'm only 20. My family is in love with the place and so am I. I am from the Pittsburgh area of PA and my major is secondary education in social studies. Thats about all for me.
Hope I get to know you all better.


----------



## Missourian

Hi, my name is Ethan. I post on IOAcentral alot under the same user name, and over at HHNVault under a similar name (not sure if anyone here knows what the vault it, but thought i'd mention it anyways.)

Anyways, I just got accepted into the Disney College Program for Fall Attractgions 09', and I thought maybe I could meet some other people on here doing the same program so I don't have to be a total loner the first few days.

Also, I failed to mention i'm a HUGE Universal Studios fan, and will be buying an annual pass whenever I get to Orlando. I'm not much on partying, so I'm planning on spending a lot of time at theme parks in my free time.


----------



## taigirl87

Hi ethan! hi amanda! nice to meet you! im jessica


----------



## Aiden

Missourian said:


> Hi, my name is Ethan. I post on IOAcentral alot under the same user name, and over at HHNVault under a similar name (not sure if anyone here knows what the vault it, but thought i'd mention it anyways.)
> 
> Anyways, I just got accepted into the Disney College Program for Fall Attractgions 09', and I thought maybe I could meet some other people on here doing the same program so I don't have to be a total loner the first few days.
> 
> Also, I failed to mention i'm a HUGE Universal Studios fan, and will be buying an annual pass whenever I get to Orlando. I'm not much on partying, so I'm planning on spending a lot of time at theme parks in my free time.



Haha, what's your s/n on the Vault?


----------



## yourmuse89

hey im jessica


----------



## GiggleGoddess

yourmuse89 said:


> hey im jessica



Hello! Taigirl87 and me are both named Jessica too!!!


----------



## Missourian

It's Adventurer of Missouri. I've only got about 100 or so posts, and I mainly stick to IOACentral during the off season.


----------



## JessicaB

Hey guys!!! whats up? My name is jessica and I am 22 years old. I got accepted into the disney CP for fall 2009 and I will be working in merchandise in WDW I get to check in on aug. 18 or 19, I don't remember, and I can't wait


----------



## GiggleGoddess

So now it looks like there are four jessicas!   WOAH!


----------



## Monster_Movie

GiggleGoddess said:


> So now it looks like there are four jessicas!   WOAH!



Haha, I was just scrolling through and noticing that, as well.


----------



## taigirl87

JessicaB said:


> Hey guys!!! whats up? My name is jessica and I am 22 years old. I got accepted into the disney CP for fall 2009 and I will be working in merchandise in WDW I get to check in on aug. 18 or 19, I don't remember, and I can't wait



whats your last name? does it start with a b? cuz mine does too so im a jessica b as well!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

taigirl87 said:


> whats your last name? does it start with a b? cuz mine does too so im a jessica b as well!



Same here!!!


----------



## JessicaB

GiggleGoddess said:


> Same here!!!


 
That's sooo funny!!! so, there are 3 jessica b's out of 4 jessicas. How bizzarre is that?


----------



## Alek

Hey everyone! My name is Alek and I am a junior at the University of Illinois.  I am a psychology major but considering Hospitality so I am doing my Disney internship as a test to see if I would enjoy that   I received the Bell Service Dispatch position for FA.  

I made a vlog on youtube under AlekWDWCP

Annnd I am planning on May 20th as of now.  

Any awesome people out there roommateless?  Hit me up!


----------



## taigirl87

Alek said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Alek and I am a junior at the University of Illinois.  I am a psychology major but considering Hospitality so I am doing my Disney internship as a test to see if I would enjoy that   I received the Bell Service Dispatch position for FA.
> 
> I made a vlog on youtube under AlekWDWCP
> 
> Annnd I am planning on May 20th as of now.
> 
> Any awesome people out there roommateless?  Hit me up!



hey alek! nice to meet you! you should check out my vlog at 
http://www.youtube.com/user/taigirl87

welcome aboard!


----------



## AtYourService247

Hey everyone my name is Judy and I'll be on for the fall advantage program. I'm very new to this, and doing it by myself.. so I'm looking forward to meeting with new people.


----------



## bdm223

Hey!
I'm Bethaney and I am applying for the Fall '09 program!  Anyone from Lexington?


----------



## GiggleGoddess

AtYourService247 said:


> Hey everyone my name is Judy and I'll be on for the fall advantage program. I'm very new to this, and doing it by myself.. so I'm looking forward to meeting with new people.



When are you checking in?  I'm checking in on the 27th.


----------



## darby01_2007

I just want to welcome the upcoming new CPs!!! I wS ONCE  CP many moons ago, and spent 8 fabulous months at Vista Way. I fell in love with Disney sooo much that I am now Ft and have been here almost 2 years!!! Enjoy yor program,it was the most fun I ever had in my entire life!!! After working here for this long I can say that I have at least one friend from almost every country!! England,Scotland,Chile,Turkey just to name a few!! And the love of my life is from Brazil!! Cherish every moment you have here!! And if you can, ask to go seasonal, that way you can come back during spring or winter break and work for a few days if you want to. I know quite a few people,domestic and foreign, that do that. My name is Ryan, and I work at Future World Custodial, if you run into me don't be afraid to say hi!!


----------



## AtYourService247

GiggleGoddess said:


> When are you checking in?  I'm checking in on the 27th.



Im checking in the 20th My friend has a pending letter and i figured more people would want to check in the 27th to spend more time with their family so i choose the 20th


----------



## GiggleGoddess

darby01_2007 said:


> I just want to welcome the upcoming new CPs!!! I wS ONCE  CP many moons ago, and spent 8 fabulous months at Vista Way. I fell in love with Disney sooo much that I am now Ft and have been here almost 2 years!!! Enjoy yor program,it was the most fun I ever had in my entire life!!! After working here for this long I can say that I have at least one friend from almost every country!! England,Scotland,Chile,Turkey just to name a few!! And the love of my life is from Brazil!! Cherish every moment you have here!! And if you can, ask to go seasonal, that way you can come back during spring or winter break and work for a few days if you want to. I know quite a few people,domestic and foreign, that do that. My name is Ryan, and I work at Future World Custodial, if you run into me don't be afraid to say hi!!



Do you have any links to blogs/vlogs that I may put on my blog/website?


----------



## MickeyGurl

Hey everyone! My name is Ruthie and I am attending the Fall Advance program this year! WOOT! I'm checking in on the 27th and I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## AtYourService247

MickeyGurl said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Ruthie and I am attending the Fall Advance program this year! WOOT! I'm checking in on the 27th and I can't wait to meet everyone!



Hi Ruthie, I'm Judy I check in may 20th.. whats up  hope to see you around these boards..


----------



## magickqueen

Hi guys! I'm Rosa and I'm from San Francisco Sate University. I'm a long time lurker and wanted to do the program for a long long time! I've just put in my application for Fall 2009 and I hope all goes well!


----------



## kouklina

Hi! My name is Callie and I'm a journalism senior at the University of Oklahoma.  So when I go down to Florida I will have already graduated!  I'm going to be doing Merchandise and my check in is August 10th.  I've been reading these boards for about two weeks and finally just decided to join in!  I'm so excited, as I'm sure all of you are!


----------



## JonnyJ18

this thread reminds me of an AA meeting for disney people...makes me chuckle


----------



## Weathaman

Hello DISBoards College Board!

I've been lurking on here for the past week since I had my phone interview, and I didn't want to get _too_ attached to you guys just in case I didn't get invited to the CP.

Well now I've been invited and it's time for my official introduction!

I'm Drew and I go to NC State University! (GO WOLFPACK!) 
I'm 19 (20 in May) and a Sophomore in Meteorology. 

I've been accepted into the Fall '09 program with a Custodial role!   WOOHOO!


----------



## piratechick

Hello, everyone! 

I'm Vanessa and my school is Lehigh Carbon Community College.
I am 22 years old.
I am majoring in Liberal Arts and I am a junior.

This will be my second time doing the program and it won't be the last. I was selected to do Merchandise this time and is arriving on August 10th. 

Hope everyone (including me) have an awesome time in the program!


----------



## The Jet Rodriguez89

jonnyj18 said:


> this thread reminds me of an aa meeting for disney people...makes me chuckle




lmao=)


----------



## Tashiana T

Hello everyone my name is Tashiana and i just got excepted into the fall advantage 09 program for hospitality! im so excited and cant wait to meet new people.


----------



## AtYourService247

Tashiana T said:


> Hello everyone my name is Tashiana and i just got excepted into the fall advantage 09 program for hospitality! im so excited and cant wait to meet new people.




HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY BOUT TIME you log into here!!!


----------



## Pam N

Tashiana T said:


> Hello everyone my name is Tashiana and i just got excepted into the fall advantage 09 program for hospitality! im so excited and cant wait to meet new people.



hey there Tashi!  Im glad to see you're posting!  woo hoo! 
Im sooooo happy that you've been accepted!  Yipee! 
Check around these boards!  Im all over the place-- post your info in Pending peeps and PFA, too!  There are sooo many cool people on these boards so its fun to talk to them! Have a great day-- talk to you tonite!!!


----------



## Pam N

AtYourService247 said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY BOUT TIME you log into here!!!



Hi Judy!!!!! Yeah!  Yipee!  Im soooooooo glad the two of you will now be going!  Im making some hotel reservations and will have Tashi give you all the details!  Wow!  the time is almost here!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Tashiana T said:


> Hello everyone my name is Tashiana and i just got excepted into the fall advantage 09 program for hospitality! im so excited and cant wait to meet new people.



Hey, glad you finally posted. We all heard so much about you and are very happy you got accepted!!!


----------



## Pam N

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Hey, glad you finally posted. We all heard so much about you and are very happy you got accepted!!!



Hi SpectroMagic125!  Tashi is at work for the evening-- so that's the reason she's not responding.  She is one busy gal! Im glad you replied to her very first post-- Thanks!  And I know she'll write back tomorrow when she's not in class and doesnt have to work.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tashiana T said:


> Hello everyone my name is Tashiana and i just got excepted into the fall advantage 09 program for hospitality! im so excited and cant wait to meet new people.



Welcome to the DIS, and congrats!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Pam N said:


> Hi SpectroMagic125!  Tashi is at work for the evening-- so that's the reason she's not responding.  She is one busy gal! Im glad you replied to her very first post-- Thanks!  And I know she'll write back tomorrow when she's not in class and doesnt have to work.



Oh I see, well its all good. I'll definitely talk to her tomorrow!! 

I'm not sure if I introduced myself yet or not, but here it goes. My name is Brittany, but most people call me Britt. I'm 20 years old and I'm in my second year (but technically a freshman) in Montgomery County Community College. I'm waiting to hear from Disney to see if I was accepted to the Fall 2009 College Program (growing more anxious every day!). I love meeting new people, especially Disney fans, because they're the best!!


----------



## Tashiana T

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome to the DIS, and congrats!



Thank you! im so very excited to start this amazing new journey! Are you doing the program this year?


----------



## Tashiana T

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Oh I see, well its all good. I'll definitely talk to her tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I introduced myself yet or not, but here it goes. My name is Brittany, but most people call me Britt. I'm 20 years old and I'm in my second year (but technically a freshman) in Montgomery County Community College. I'm waiting to hear from Disney to see if I was accepted to the Fall 2009 College Program (growing more anxious every day!). I love meeting new people, especially Disney fans, because they're the best!!



Hello Brittany! Thank you for the nice response to my very first post!  I am so excited to be accepted into this awesome program and cannot wait to begin my journey. I hope you have great news soon and are accepted as well. Keep me updated! We can def keep in contact on here! good luck with everything and thanks again!


----------



## Pam N

SpectroMagic125 said:


> Oh I see, well its all good. I'll definitely talk to her tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I introduced myself yet or not, but here it goes. My name is Brittany, but most people call me Britt. I'm 20 years old and I'm in my second year (but technically a freshman) in Montgomery County Community College. I'm waiting to hear from Disney to see if I was accepted to the Fall 2009 College Program (growing more anxious every day!). I love meeting new people, especially Disney fans, because they're the best!!



Ive been wondering who Ive been talking to!  Since Tashi is at work right now, I will just say that I'll let her post tomorrow and introduce herself to you rather than me - her silly Mom!!! posting for her! But Im glad you introduced yourself and maybe you and Tashiana can meet up once you arrive-- she's doing Fall Advantage and will be there as of May 20th---wow! the time is almost here!


----------



## Tashiana T

Pam N said:


> Hi SpectroMagic125!  Tashi is at work for the evening-- so that's the reason she's not responding.  She is one busy gal! Im glad you replied to her very first post-- Thanks!  And I know she'll write back tomorrow when she's not in class and doesnt have to work.



work doesnt keep me from meeting new disney friends!   LOVE YOU MOM! 

talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Pam N said:


> Ive been wondering who Ive been talking to!  Since Tashi is at work right now, I will just say that I'll let her post tomorrow and introduce herself to you rather than me - her silly Mom!!! posting for her! But Im glad you introduced yourself and maybe you and Tashiana can meet up once you arrive-- she's doing Fall Advantage and will be there as of May 20th---wow! the time is almost here!



I love how you said I can meet up with her even though I don't know if I got accepted. I gotta have that confidence, lol. But yeah, May 20th is definitely close. Doesn't give you much time to get everything ready! But its still very exciting!!


----------



## Pam N

Tashiana T said:


> work doesnt keep me from meeting new disney friends!   LOVE YOU MOM!
> 
> talk to you tomorrow!



Hey Tash!  if your still at work you musnt have much time to post now, so, catch up with all the posts when your done! Have a great evening and I LOVE YOU! Call me after your class tomorrow-- I'll be here   !


----------



## Pam N

SpectroMagic125 said:


> I love how you said I can meet up with her even though I don't know if I got accepted. I gotta have that confidence, lol. But yeah, May 20th is definitely close. Doesn't give you much time to get everything ready! But its still very exciting!!



Britt, I dont know what the hec Im thinking!  Lets put it this way--I will keep hoping and keep my fingers crossed that you DO get in.  Think positive! When was it that you applied again?!!! Whatever you do, dont lose hope.  Tashiana and I were losing hope-- yesterday we actually said at one point that it wasnt gonna happen-- then when she called me so early this morning to tell me the news I was soooo excited! Thats why-- be patient, because it was 6 weeks and a few days before she got an answer.  I will wish the best of luck for you-- and like Kelly did for Tashi -- Im sending you a boatload of pixie dust!:


----------



## Joanna71985

Tashiana T said:


> Thank you! im so very excited to start this amazing new journey! Are you doing the program this year?



I am! I will be doing Attractions, starting in Aug.


----------



## Tashiana T

Joanna71985 said:


> I am! I will be doing Attractions, starting in Aug.



AWESOME! congrats!  i will be there starting may 20. maybe once you arrive we can meet! i am so excited to meet all my new friends in disney!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tashiana T said:


> AWESOME! congrats!  i will be there starting may 20. maybe once you arrive we can meet! i am so excited to meet all my new friends in disney!



Awsome! I hope so (I love meeting new people).


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Well, I know I've introduced myself on this thread before, but that was way back in 2005, and I'm pretty sure nobody is reading through all 45 pages so ... here's a re-introduction.

I'm Eric, alumnus of Syracuse University, and fan-since-birth of the University of Michigan Wolverines.  I did the CP back in 2004 (AK Main Entrance Ops), then went part time (AK Main Entrance Ops) until I heard from casting about a full time position (AK Kilimanjaro Safari).  Drove around in circles and also learned how to drive a train around in circles for about a year and a half, then I moved to the then Disney-MGM Studios, where I watched things drive around in circles for about a year and a half, then I transferred again, and I'm now in the Magic Kingdom, where I can push a button and everyone on the ride spins in circles.

Along the way, I've met some great people, and gotten to take part in some really cool experiences.  I've picked up way too much random Disney trivia, and am perfectly willing to share it (Ask anyone who's had a conversation with me for more than 3 minutes ... right Joanna?)

Hobbies include hockey (ice, please), photography, scuba diving, and music.  Oh yeah, and theme parks.


----------



## Joanna71985

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Well, I know I've introduced myself on this thread before, but that was way back in 2005, and I'm pretty sure nobody is reading through all 45 pages so ... here's a re-introduction.
> 
> I'm Eric, alumnus of Syracuse University, and fan-since-birth of the University of Michigan Wolverines.  I did the CP back in 2004 (AK Main Entrance Ops), then went part time (AK Main Entrance Ops) until I heard from casting about a full time position (AK Kilimanjaro Safari).  Drove around in circles and also learned how to drive a train around in circles for about a year and a half, then I moved to the then Disney-MGM Studios, where I watched things drive around in circles for about a year and a half, then I transferred again, and I'm now in the Magic Kingdom, where I can push a button and everyone on the ride spins in circles.
> 
> Along the way, I've met some great people, and gotten to take part in some really cool experiences.  I've picked up way too much random Disney trivia, and am perfectly willing to share it (Ask anyone who's had a conversation with me for more than 3 minutes ... right Joanna?)
> 
> Hobbies include hockey (ice, please), photography, scuba diving, and music.  Oh yeah, and theme parks.



That's right!


----------



## DisneyLover0331

Hey every one... I'm Lauren... 20 years old and currently going to Arizona State University. I am completely obsessed with Disney and I am planning on applying for the Spring 2010 college program in California. Just wanted to say hi


----------



## BabyPiglet

Wow, I can't believe I haven't introduced myself yet! 

My name is Jenn (Or Jenny/Jennifer -- I get called all 3 on a daily basis.) and I'm a freshman at University of Arkansas. I'm majoring in Psychology and (will be) minoring in Sociology. I hope to be a social worker for DCFS, or a child abuse investigator for the police. 

Now, the good stuff, I have been obsessed with Disney ever since I can remember. My mom grew up right near Anaheim, and went to DLR practically ever weekend. My first trip to a Disney park was at a mere 18 months old to Disneyland. Apparently, I loved it! 

Fast forward to 2000, which was my very first trip to WDW. I got the 'planning' bug then and have been a crazy trip planner ever since. Since then I've been on 5 more trips to WDW, most lasting over 10 days. 

My most recent trip was this last December with just my mom. It was so amazing, and I'll cherish the memory of Christmas at Disney forever. The Osbourne Spectacle of Dancing Lights!? HOLY CRAP are those stunning and spectacular! (Also a plus, Osbourne started his lights in the city that I live in! My mom remembers driving by his house at Christmastime!)

Anywho, I adore Disney. I have over 20 Disney t-shirts, I swear. Lots of magnets, post cards, plushies, etc. 

I think I started wanting to do the DCP back in 8th grade. I mean, come on! You get to live, work, and play at Disney for 4-7 months? I'm in! I will be applying for Fall Advantage 2010, and I have a huge role list I plan to check. My top 3 are definitely -- Hospitality/Concierge, Attractions, and Vacation Planner. 

What am I most looking forward to? Definitely, definitely meeting all the new people. I know it sounds cliche, but I'm not going away for college, so this is going to be a great chance meet people from other sides of the US (and World). 

I love to have fun! I'm not talking about wild parties necassarily, just go out with friends and have a good time. Lots of stuff can be included in this, like movie nights! Love movie nights. 

Wow, I wrote an essay here. Well, now you know me!


----------



## KellBell89

Hi im Kelli, 20 and i go to school at Clarion University in Pennsylvania.  Im majoring in Mass Media Arts and Journalism with a concentration in Advertising.

Ive been to Disney World about 22 times but have never been to Disneyland or Disneyland Paris! im planning on taking a trip to them in the future though!

I listen to all types of music(i work at my schools Radio station so i hear many different types through out the day). and i dont watch that much tv but i never miss House  =)


----------



## ilovejsparrow

Hello there everyone! I'm Katie, I'm 21 and I'm from Niagara Falls, NY. I just got my first degree in Health and Human Services, and I start grad school in the fall to become a Physical Therapist.

I'm so jealous of all of you that are doing the Disney College Program. I ALWAYS wanted to, but with my major it never really worked out. I guess I'll just have to vacation there lots more to make up for it!

Nice meeting you all


----------



## DisKate

Hi everyone!

My name is Katie and I am currently a junior at Daemen College in Buffalo NY.  I am 21 (almost 22) and my boyfriend and I are both hoping to do the CP in the fall.

I am a BS in Art major and will have minors in Graphic Design, Literature, and Business.

I have always loved all things Disney but it really became an obsession back in 2006 when Patrick's family took me for Thanksgiving.  It was magical.

I didn't  think that the CP would ever be a possibility for me because of my major (former Graphic Design, has a ton of sequential requirements) but now that I've switched, I'm really hoping that I get in.  Patrick graduates in a couple of weeks, so this is his only shot.

My goal is to one day move to FLA (hate snow/Buffalo winters!) and work for the Mouse full time, though I have no idea what I really want to do  

Any questions feel free to pm me!

~Katie


----------



## cindy&prince

Hello everyone, my name is Courtney and I am 22 years old (almost 23 in 2 weeks and 5 days). I am working full time as a Claims Assistant in Worker's Compensation insurance, and I am also attending VC full time at night, well 3/4 full time. lol. I am going to school to become an RN, probably a trauma nurse to be exact. I also attend church every Friday and mostly some Sundays. I love the church that I am involved in! 

I would like to someday take the Disney Cruise to the Carribean or somewhere. But, I am terrified of big boats! But I think I can get over my fear for that kind of trip! lol. 

I love to travel when I can, which is not that often. I would like to someday back pack through Europe! That would be an ultimate dream of mine. I would like to spend at least 2 weeks in Italy! Ah, the dreams! lol!


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

Hey guys, I'm Maggie. I'm a 23 year old Eastern Kentucky University. My major is Comparative Humanities with an emphasis in Art History. I GRADUATE IN A WEEK! Yaaaaay!

I'm a Disney nerd who fell in love with a Disney nerd. ^_^ My husband and I had a Disney wedding over the summer! We're way excited about participating in the Fall '09 CP...and of course annihilating each others high scores in Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin. 

My dream is to eventually work at one of the two Art of Disney locations, so I'll be going crazy with all the networking stuff once we get down to Florida. ^_^ 

I'm new to the DIS and excited to meet other Disney fans. So PM me...we'll talk about how utterly fabulous Mister Smee is. Haha.


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

cindy&prince said:


> I love to travel when I can, which is not that often. I would like to someday back pack through Europe! That would be an ultimate dream of mine. I would like to spend at least 2 weeks in Italy! Ah, the dreams! lol!



Courtney, 

Great to meet you! Italy is amazing. The water is so clean in Rome, you can fill your water bottle from the fountains! Be sure to check out the glassblowing demonstrations in Florence and take a boat out to Capri, which could be the most awesome place on earth. ^_^


----------



## jaydenhoward87

Hey im jayden from universal city california. Just stopping by to say hi !


----------



## kyak

Hey, I'm Kristen (Hi, Kristen).  I am a 20 year old rising junior at UNCG, majoring in chemistry and art, with a minor in math, and I'll be returning to WDW in just a few days for the first time in nearly 14 years!


----------



## SakuraSaku013

I'm Ashley ^^ from Ohio (exciting eh??) and as of two weeks ago I'm officially doing the Disney College Program starting August 24th!! I've been a Disney nut since I was born (seriously I think it's true...=P) So I'm counting down the days! I hope to see some of you there


----------



## Joanna71985

SakuraSaku013 said:


> I'm Ashley ^^ from Ohio (exciting eh??) and as of two weeks ago I'm officially doing the Disney College Program starting August 24th!! I've been a Disney nut since I was born (seriously I think it's true...=P) So I'm counting down the days! I hope to see some of you there



Congrats, and welcome to the DIS! 

See you in FL (I check-in Aug 10)! What role do you have?


----------



## SakuraSaku013

Awesome! Nice to meet you...I was hoping to meet some others who would be there. I'm going to be in merchandise ^^, not my first choice, but honestly I'm just happy that I got accepted, haha. I was going to do a character performer and do the audition, but my interviewer told me it would decrease my chances of getting in >.>  so I decided against it. C'est la vie!!


----------



## daman_kapoor

Hey everyone
I am Daman from Northwest Missouri State and am a Senior majoring in Interactive Digital Media  - Computer Science Programming. I start my Professional Internship - May 15.


----------



## MrsCobra407

I'm Jill, 22, grew up in orlando. Never did a CP but have done 1 PI (ticketing) and start my second in June (mkgr), have degrees in Interpersonal Communications and Management. Working on an MBA.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Well hello there! I'm Abby, I'm 18 and just about to start college in the fall. I'll be attending Kalamazoo College, right next door to Western Michigan University, where I'll double major in Art/Art History and English with a concentration in Media Studies.

I'm a CP hopeful - maybe Fall 2010. I'd love to be a character performer, especially face, but we'll see how that goes. I'm also interested in the new concierge role, attractions, photopass, and fsfb. 

Eventually I'd like to be an Imagineer. If that doesn't work, I'd like to do museum/gallery work or work in advertising.


----------



## whee0625

Hey Im lindsay, im 22, and a senior at Buffalo State College. I did my 1st college program back for the fall advantage program 2008. I had the best time of my life and now I am applying for the Spring 2010 program in attractions. I really want to work Jungle Cruise. anyone else applying for spring?


----------



## disneychickforever

So I'm pretty sure I introduced myself when I did my first CP, but I doubt anyone is looking that far back (heck, I don't even want to look that far back to see if I did) so I'm just going to reintroduce myself.

I'm Fallon .  My first CP was for Fall 2007, but I ended up having to leave after about a month due to a knee injury.  But since then, I've been dying to go back, and applied for Fall 2008, Spring 2009, and Fall 2009.  It took 3 semesters and a knee surgery to get my butt back in the program, and I am determined to make it work.  I'm majoring in Hospitality, and plan on working full time after I get my degree at WDW.  I currently go to Broward College, and will be going to UCF eventually.  I arrive August 19th.

I also work for an awesome website called castmember.com and I recommend everyone to sign up and join.  It's a free and fairly new website for past, current, and future CMs and a great way to meet people and everything.  I actually met my roommate on there, which was wicked awesome.

Ok shameless plug over lol.  I hope to meet up with all of you, feel free to PM me or message me on Facebook (look up Fallon C.L. Adamo, I'm the only one), just tell me who you are and everything .

I'm going to close with a little wisdom for future and current CPs.  Do everything in your power to not get termed and don't quit unless you have a REALLY good reason.  I mean I quit because I couldn't even walk, and it still was extremely hard to get back in.  And Disney owns so many companies, it might damper your job searches in the future even if you aren't planning to stay with Disney now.  I wasn't my first CP, I was going to be a teacher, but look at me now.

Ok now I'm done


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Fallon!


----------



## disneychickforever

Hey Joanna!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Hey! I'm a Communications major, and I can't wait to apply for Spring 2010!!!! I found out about this program last year but dropped the idea for some reason. I think I just decided that I would wait and go after graduation. But I don't wanna wait now! 

I know I'll check off merchandising, FSFB, and attractions, and probably a lot more. I don't remember all of the roles off the top of my head, but I remember reading a lot of them and being really interested. I'll tell them I'm willing to do QSFB as well, if they ask. Don't they get paid a little more and get tons of opportunity for more hours anyway? Money's not my concern- but I do think that would leave me making more than I do now! That would always be a good thing to tell my parents  

I'm excited about doing some of the classes too! I might ask some questions about that or if anyone has any stories they want to share, that would be great! Classes isn't something I've been hearing a lot about when I look at forums, blogs, and Vlogs.

It's nice to get to know all of you! I've been looking at these boards for awhile and found myself wanting to reply and realizing, I haven't signed up yet! So I finally joined


----------



## xPrincessArielx

Hi .
I'm Natalie. Nice to meet you all.
I love dancing, shopping, swimming, gym, Disney, going out for meals, the movies, and spending time with my family and friends and little dog Toby . I just love fun! Lol
We go to WDW every year. This year will be my 11th time. I cant waitttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
Im quite small. 5ft 1 XD. My birthday Is the 8th of december. Im 18 years old, 19 this december.
I would love to meet everyone else. Take care everyone. Godbless. Can't wait to chat to you all! Ly's!

x


----------



## PinkPolkaDot

Hello, everyone! I'm Emily, I'm 20 years old and my birthday is December 5, the same as Walt Disney!!!

I'm planning to apply for the spring 2010 college program and I really hope I can get accepted for the housekeeping role, but I would be happy just to get accepted and work in most any other role too.


----------



## KellBell89

Hello Pure_Imagination.....its nice to see another comm major going to apply!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

KellBell89 said:


> Hello Pure_Imagination.....its nice to see another comm major going to apply!



Awesome! Comm majors rock!


----------



## kelly7ak

Hi
I'm Kelly, 19, and I attend the Univ of Alaska-Fairbanks.  I am majoring in Ecology/Biology.
My home is in Homer, Alaska, and although my hometown and my college town are both in Alaska, the weather is much different in Fairbanks than in Homer!  Not that I wasn't aware of that before but I hadn't spent an entire winter season up in Fairbanks until going to the university.  

During the summer months I work on a charter fishing boat and I also drive a water taxi for one of the local water taxi companies.  

I've been to WDW and DL several times ... with family & friends.  

I'll post a picture when I get a chance!

hmmmmm ... upon reading more postings on this college board, it appears that it's basically for those individuals who have attended or will be attending the CP at Disney ... I was under the impression that it was a general college themed board.  Whoops!  

Guess I'm in the wrong place!


----------



## DisneyDiva22

Hello all!   My name is Katie.  I am 22 years old and I live in Racine, WI which is just about 30 minutes away from Milwaukee.  I am a theater education major and will be graduating this May.  I am planning on doing the Fall Advantage 2010 program, so I would be moving to Florida right after I graduate.

I hope to get a role in Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Attractions or Merchandise.  The attractions that I would LOVE to work at would be easily The Haunted Mansion or The Great Movie Ride.   I love Disney and Disney World especially and am hoping that I am able to work for such a great company next year.


----------



## vmk_wdw

hello,

im courtney, im 18 years old. im a starting my first year of college in the fall at a local coumminty college then after two years there ill be transferring to a local college. my major is elementry speical education. ever since i was in preschool i knew i wanted to be a teacher then later on down the road i discovered the various fields of teaching.

 first trip to wdw was in 1995. never been to dl i want to take a trip out there soon. i have been on 2 disney cruises and thought they where awesome. i have also taken part in the disney magic music days for dance (four times).


----------



## rmeguy

Hello all my name is Ben im 22 and im in the Army and getting ready to come back from Iraq. I enjoy all stuff Disney and just having a good time. I am stationed in Germany right now so i will probably be going to Disney Paris sometime in the future. My trip in November will be my 5th time going to WDW, but the first time by myself  If anyone is going around that time let me know we could all hang out or something. Talk to you all soon!

-Ben


----------



## taigirl87

rmeguy said:


> Hello all my name is Ben im 22 and im in the Army and getting ready to come back from Iraq. I enjoy all stuff Disney and just having a good time. I am stationed in Germany right now so i will probably be going to Disney Paris sometime in the future. My trip in November will be my 5th time going to WDW, but the first time by myself  If anyone is going around that time let me know we could all hang out or something. Talk to you all soon!
> 
> -Ben



Hi ben! nice to meet you! i am jessica and im from utah, going to utah state university and studying english education  anyways there are lots of us on the board that will be doing the college program this fall so i am sure you could meet up with some of us 



kelly7ak said:


> Hi
> I'm Kelly, 19, and I attend the Univ of Alaska-Fairbanks.  I am majoring in Ecology/Biology.
> My home is in Homer, Alaska, and although my hometown and my college town are both in Alaska, the weather is much different in Fairbanks than in Homer!  Not that I wasn't aware of that before but I hadn't spent an entire winter season up in Fairbanks until going to the university.
> 
> During the summer months I work on a charter fishing boat and I also drive a water taxi for one of the local water taxi companies.
> 
> I've been to WDW and DL several times ... with family & friends.
> 
> I'll post a picture when I get a chance!
> 
> hmmmmm ... upon reading more postings on this college board, it appears that it's basically for those individuals who have attended or will be attending the CP at Disney ... I was under the impression that it was a general college themed board.  Whoops!
> 
> Guess I'm in the wrong place!



welcome kelly! and you are right that there are mainly people just doing the cp on here, its why i came to these boards in the first place, but there are others who arent doing the cp who are on here, so dont shy away! my name is jessica (see above in the post) and i have an old roommate from homer, alaska! do you know any one with the last name wolfe?


----------



## rmeguy

Hello  I will be posting a pic as soon as i find one. lol. It might be a little old maybe a month or 2 but who knows. Glad to be a part of this HUGE family and people here actually respond back to you  
-Ben


----------



## taigirl87

rmeguy said:


> Hello  I will be posting a pic as soon as i find one. lol. It might be a little old maybe a month or 2 but who knows. Glad to be a part of this HUGE family and people here actually respond back to you
> -Ben



we definitely do try to respond. at least i know i try to.


----------



## make_it_blue

Hi, I'm Sydney and I've been accepted into the Disney College Program Fall 2009! I'll be doing Attractions and arriving on August 12th 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Joanna71985

make_it_blue said:


> Hi, I'm Sydney and I've been accepted into the Disney College Program Fall 2009! I'll be doing Attractions and arriving on August 12th
> 
> Nice to meet you all!



Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

make_it_blue said:


> Hi, I'm Sydney and I've been accepted into the Disney College Program Fall 2009! I'll be doing Attractions and arriving on August 12th
> 
> Nice to meet you all!



Welcome! It's so close to the day you guys go down there! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## mickin

Hi, I am jay and I graduated from FAU in Boca Raton FL in May with a Bachelors of Music Education degree. I have been to the world more than 100 times and I am going back in Sept. and Oct. for F+W Festival and then again in Jan. 
My Fiance is graduating from the same institution with a psychology degree on Tues. and we are looking into Disney weddings. I know there is a whole board on Disney weddings, but I am curious if any "college age" members have had any experiences with them.

thanks-


----------



## make_it_blue

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome to the DIS!



Thank you! Looks like I'll be seeing you there!


----------



## make_it_blue

Pure_Imagination said:


> Welcome! It's so close to the day you guys go down there! I'm so excited for you!!



Thank you! I'm very excited, too! It certainly snuck up on me! I still have so much packing to do!

Hopefully I'll extend and see you in the Spring!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

make_it_blue said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited, too! It certainly snuck up on me! I still have so much packing to do!
> 
> Hopefully I'll extend and see you in the Spring!



Definitely! Hopefully I'll actually be there in the Spring  

Go get packing! I love packing, I never get to pack for anything very often so I'm excited about the thought of picking up and moving out for awhile. Packing up stuff, buying new things- and now you have all the dorm sales going on too! Have fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

make_it_blue said:


> Thank you! Looks like I'll be seeing you there!



Oh definitely! I can't wait- I am so excited!


----------



## bopnopper9

Hey all! I'm brand new to the boards... sort of.  I've been invisibly reading for a while, but decided to start getting in on the action!  I check in on the 19th at Vista Way and I will be doing Merchandise!

Sooooooooooooooo excited! 

Hope it'll be fun getting to know everyone!

Dianna


----------



## Pure_Imagination

bopnopper9 said:


> Hey all! I'm brand new to the boards... sort of.  I've been invisibly reading for a while, but decided to start getting in on the action!  I check in on the 19th at Vista Way and I will be doing Merchandise!
> 
> Sooooooooooooooo excited!
> 
> Hope it'll be fun getting to know everyone!
> 
> Dianna



Hey! Congrats on getting in, hope you have tons of fun! Good luck with moving down to Florida!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Hi everyone!
I've been lurking on this board for awhile and finally decided to start an account! :]
I'll be applying for Spring 10 (in 8 days!) like many others here!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ Awesome!! Good luck on applying!!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Thanks Pure! :]


----------



## Joisey

Hi, my name is Kacy and I am 19 years old and heading towards my Sophomore year in college. I am studying Psychology and hoping to go onto Social Work School after my Undergraduate. I am also a Gymnast for my University.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ it's cool that you're a gymnast! I'm guessing you get to do a lot of competitions?

Welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## Joisey

Yes we have regular meets against schools and then the ECAC Championships and then the Nationals if we make it or you can make it as an Individual. Last year I perform exclusively on Vault, Bars, and Beam. This year I hope to be an All Around competitor.


----------



## PirateChef3300

Hey everyone, 

I'm not new to the board, but I haven't been on here in 3 years and I forgot my old log in info... So I guess that makes me kind of new. 

Anyways, I'm almost 21 and I graduate from culinary school last year and now I'm going back to college to finish my degree. Sooo... Hi!


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Hi everyone!

My name is Sarah and I joined in May but haven't done anything until just a few weeks ago...
I am currently a Junior, studying for my bachelors in Filmmaking.  I participated in the Disney CP in Fall of 2008, working as a Front Desk Cashier at Coronado Springs.  I had the time of my life!!
I applied to do the CP again this Spring- I am soooo excited and really hope I get in!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Hey all,

My name is Kyle and I live just outside of Detroit, MI. Disney has always been more than a part of my life and I do believe the Walt really did make this world a better place. I travel to Walt Disney World every few years for a vacation and keep finding it harder and harder to leave. My girlfriend Sarah was part of the college program in fall 08 so i wnet down with her and worked with a disney partner. It was great but for spring 2010 we are hoping to do the college program together. She had her interview this morning and they make it sound like she was in. Now all I can do is hope that my interview tomorrow morning goes just as well. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Welcome! And good luck!!


----------



## MTEPCOT55

Hey guys I'm Matt! 

I'm 19 & live in South NJ & work as a ride operator at a small local park called Clementon Park. I just applied for the Spring 2010 CP & had my phone interview last night & thought it went really well! If I got accepted I think I got into merchandise Im a freshman at Camden County College & am studying basic engineering, however I want to switch to film & production if I get in the CP because I want to work for Disney & Pixar Inc. My favorite Disney park is EPCOT. My favorite Disney attraction is Tower of Terror but between DL & WDW it is California Screamin'. My favorite Disney movie is Toy Story along with Finding Nemo. I luckily got to visit WDW & DL this summer & might go to EPCOT again in October! I belong to many online sites so I'll be posting every now & then mostly about the CP.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Welcome to the Disboards! I'm a communications major in a media production concentration, and so far it's been a lot of fun! Good luck!!


----------



## ZoeDisney

Hi my name is Zoe as you can see. I just applied for the program in Anaheim because my boyfriend lives in L.A. I will be graduating this Dec. with a BA in Liberal Studies (emphasis in Spanish). I have a lot of goals, but my first is to get into the Disney program! I hope to make some friends before I get there, if accepted. I will let everyone know, don't you worry! For more about me you can find me at http://www.facebook.com/zkat24   or   http://www.myspace.com/zkat24


----------



## teamlouise

Hey everybody!

I'm Emily. I've been thinking about doing the CP since I heard about it my Senior year of High School... and now, I'm entering my Senior year of college! If I do it, I imagine it will be the session after I graduate in Fall 2010. So, I'll be lurking until it's time to apply. Like everyone else, I'd love to work Entertainment but I also have my eye on Attractions or Costuming.

Anyway, I'm a History major and a Non-Profit Leadership minor. I also manage my school's student radio station and host a local music-mostly show! I like to bake, sew, and I attend circus school in my spare time. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## LOST4815162342

Hey people,

My name is John and I'm from Florida. I went to high school at Saint Thomas Aquinas where I played Football, Ice Hockey (yes in south florida), and I wrestled. Now Im a sophomore at Florida Atlantic University where I am a Buisness major with an emphasis on  Hospitality management. I did the Fall Advantage 2008 and I am thinking of doing the Fall Advantage 2010 so yeah.


----------



## Praise2Him

MTEPCOT55 said:


> Im a freshman at Camden County College & am studying basic engineering, however I want to switch to film & production if I get in the CP because I want to work for Disney & Pixar Inc.



You probably already know this, but there's a great film school in Orlando called Full Sail University. My DS just graduated from there in June.


----------



## ToruEpsilon

Hello ^_^ 
My name is Kathryn, 18, and I am currently a freshman at the University of Houston, but next year, I wish to transfer to University of Texas at Austin. I am a Graphic Communications major at UH and hopefully I can get into the Design school at UT in the future. For my graduate study, I hope to go to the Academy of Art in San Francisco. My dream is to become an illustrator for Disney :].The Disney College Program looks like a great opportunity to learn about what Disney offers, to meet people who have the same interests, and to work hard and efficiently :].
How I found out about this program? My school job website when I was looking for a job on campus (to support myself and to start collecting money for art school).
I am anticipating the presentation in the next couple of weeks! This seems like a job come true


----------



## NicoleRose

ToruEpsilon said:


> Hello ^_^
> My name is Kathryn, 18, and I am currently a freshman at the University of Houston, but next year, I wish to transfer to University of Texas at Austin. I am a Graphic Communications major at UH and hopefully I can get into the Design school at UT in the future. For my graduate study, I hope to go to the Academy of Art in San Francisco. My dream is to become an illustrator for Disney :].The Disney College Program looks like a great opportunity to learn about what Disney offers, to meet people who have the same interests, and to work hard and efficiently :].
> How I found out about this program? My school job website when I was looking for a job on campus (to support myself and to start collecting money for art school).
> I am anticipating the presentation in the next couple of weeks! This seems like a job come true


Hi kathryn!
My name's nicole haha i'm also 18 and planning on going to UT at austin next year


----------



## finnegancm

Hey, my name is Conor, I'm 21 and I'm from Camden County in southern New Jersey. I am a junior at Rowan University in Glassboro studying Environmental Studies. I've been lurking around boards like these for years since I first started to consider the CP in my senior year of high school, but it wasn't until this fall that I could find the time in my class schedule to fit it in! I've been working at Adventure Aquarium in Camden, NJ for eight years, I'm currently a senior Guest Relations supervisor committed to providing our Guests with Memories Worth Repeating! (We like to call ourselves Disney Lite.) I interviewed on August 26 and got accepted on Tuesday, September 8 for Transportation in the Spring season - now all that anticipation for the purple folder has become anticipation for check-in! My favorite park is Epcot, my favorite attraction is Toy Story Mania, and my favorite restaurant is Tutto Italia at the Italy Pavilion. If the right opportunity comes, I might consider staying with the Company and moving the Florida after the program ends, but we'll see... It's a pleasure to meet you all in advance!


----------



## LynnieM12

***REMOVED***


----------



## ashley0139

Hey there!

I am brand new to the boards.  My name is Ashley, as you might have guessed.  I'm a senior in college in NYC.  I'm a theatre production and management major and plan on being a stage manager.  

Of course, I adore all things Disney and three friends and I are leaving for our trip in two weeks!

As for the CP, I have always wanted to do it.  I might apply for Fall 2010 after I graduate.  I'll have to see how the options are then.


----------



## Kit Kat

I am new to all this Disney stuff, although I have always loved growing up and watching Disney movies. I have only been to Walt Disney World once in my life and I stayed at the French Quarters in Port Orleans. I had such a great time. I want to go back again. I am 18 years old and live in Newfoundland which is light years away from Walt Disney World. I also just started the Physical Therapy Program at college. this month. I love playing guitar, listen to the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Jefferson Airplane, The Byrds and other Folk/Psychodelic 60's bands. I also like watching hockey.


----------



## Frizzbird

Hello everyone! 
I am kinda sorta new to disboards. My name is Marion and I live in Austin Texas. I am originally from New Orleans.  I have lived in Texas since 99 but NOLA is where my heart and most of my family is. I go to St. Edward's University which is located in Austin. I am  junior communication major specializing in Advertising and Public Relations. I am definitly a disney lover but would not say I am Disney obsessed. I applied and was accpeted to the Spring 2010 WDW College Program. I am a Character Attendent for now but I hope after November 4th I will be a Character Performer.  Hopefully I will pass my audition.


----------



## marcir08

Hello everyone,
Im Marcela, I live in a small town near Tucson,Arizona. I've lived here my whole life   I'm going to community college out here and I'm planning on going into a career in criminal justice.
I love love love DISNEY. Disney is amazing lol. I've been reading the boards but I hadn't registered until recently.


----------



## photolove19

Hey I'm Jen.  I live in NJ and go to community college.  I am currently a photography student and hope to get into the CP!  I actually have my interview tomorrow and I'm so excited/nervous!


----------



## figment427

Good luck on your interview


----------



## photolove19

figment427 said:


> Good luck on your interview



Thanks... I think it went pretty well... but who knows lol


----------



## mrsfiehn143

Hello all fellow addicts  I'm Brittany, 21, studying Hospital Administration and Non-Profit management at the University of Central Florida. I am a huge disney fanatic! Fortunately I only live about an hour away from Disney, so I let's just say I have been more times than I can count. I am also a firm believer that anything can happen at Disney because I met my future hubby at Pleasure Island in 2006. So sad to see the clubs closing down!


----------



## Garovia

Hey Everyone!
My name is Sam and I'm applying for the Spring 2010 Program. I applied for Character Attendant, Attractions, and Merchandise. I had my phone interview this morning (hopefully I did well). Hopefully I'll see all of you in Buena Vista, Florida soon!


----------



## captn

Hey all

My name is Skylar, and I'm currently going to a community college here in Tulsa, Oklahoma. I applied for the WDW Spring 2010 program, but have yet to hear back. *fingers crossed*

I'm a bit of a nerd. I love video games, graphic novels, and science fiction. I will read basically anything. It goes without saying that I'm a Disney fan. 

Hopefully I'll be seeing some of you down there


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Good luck everyone!
I hope you guys hear soon!


----------



## c0pperboom

Hello!!!! I'm Lauren, 20 years old from New York City. I go to Hunter College, my major is Media and Film Studies and I'm going to be applying to the CP Program for Fall of 2010! I wish I could apply for next semester, but I've got school stuff to finish . My top choices are definitely Attractions(My dreeeammmmm is to work the Great Movie Ride ) and Merchandise. I loveee Disney and wish I had the chance to go more often, but I take up my time watching disney documentaries on youtube......
Anyway, nice to meet you all!!


----------



## UcyaliLolly

Hi y'all! I'm Chloe, and I'm 21 and from Seattle. I was a theater major until I did the CP (FQA 2008 or Spring 2009, anyone?) and decided to switch to hospitality. I'm planning to work for the mouse for as long as I can.  Next i'm gonna do Fall or FQA 2010, and I can't wait to be back! Other than that, I've been working at a zoo here in Seattle on and off for the last 6 years, and I love reading, kayaking, and messing around in Photoshop. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Jelliebean

UcyaliLolly said:


> Hi y'all! I'm Chloe, and I'm 21 and from Seattle. I was a theater major until I did the CP (FQA 2008 or Spring 2009, anyone?) and decided to switch to hospitality. I'm planning to work for the mouse for as long as I can.  Next i'm gonna do Fall or FQA 2010, and I can't wait to be back! Other than that, I've been working at a zoo here in Seattle on and off for the last 6 years, and I love reading, kayaking, and messing around in Photoshop. Nice to meet all of you!





I've always wanted to visit Seattle.. do you like it there?


----------



## DCA_MillionaireFreak

Alright here we GO!!!

So I'm Matthew, I'm gonna say 20 cause my birthday is like Thursday, studying at SAIT Polytechnic in Calgary, Canada, and doing a 2 year Travel and Tourism program (which appears to be a major thing in here).

Been only to DLR... three times. 2003, 06, 07.


----------



## UcyaliLolly

Jelliebean said:


> I've always wanted to visit Seattle.. do you like it there?


 It's kind of hard to be subjective about it, i've lived here all my life, lol. I like it. It does rain all the time, of course, but there's lots of stuff to do. Come visit!


----------



## that_other_guy

Hey everyone!

I'm Robert and I'll hopefully be accepted for the WDWSA program for 2010! My phone interview is on Monday, so we'll see how it goes. I'm from Greenville, South Carolina but I currently go to school at the University of Nevada Las Vegas as a sophomore. 

Hope I get to see some of you this spring!


----------



## abmagical

Hey Guys!  

I'm Abby, 21, from Buffalo, NY.  I'm a psych major with a premed concentration at SUNY Geneseo in a small town in new york.  
I'm graduatin in December and doing the CP at Disneyland in Spring 2010!  Wohoooo Merchandise Hostess!


----------



## Ashbash

Hey Everyone,

My name is Ashley and I am from Detroit, MI. I am a Sports Management Major, International Business minor at Bowling Green State University. I am a Spring 10' CP in Merchandise


----------



## crystalbtrfly07

Hi! My name is Caitlin, and I'm 20 yrs. old. I live near Phoenix, AZ. I am going to school for graphic design. Disney takes up a pretty huge chunk of my childhood memories. Besides the hours upon hours of watching Disney movies, I had many opportunities to go to the Disney parks. We would go to Disney Land when we visited relatives in California and to WDW when visiting my grandparents in Florida. I hope to be able to do the CP in either Fall 2010 or Spring 2011.


----------



## Nellyd87

Hi there! 

My name is Janell and I'm 21. I'm a recreation management major and am either going to be doing the Spring 2010 or Fall 2010 CP. Hopefully I pass my audition and go in the spring.  

I've been a huge fan of Disney growing up and was raised on Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast.  

Right now I'm working at a recreation center as an assistant aqautic director and have loved it as a part time job during school. Before I get too involved in that career line, I've decided to give it a shot and try for my dream career- working for Disney Parks.


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

Hi All 

My name is Briana and I am 21. I live in Tampa, Florida and absolutely ADORE Disney. I am currently a French major and dance minor. I've recently just learned about the CP and super excited about the possibilities. Being a Disney Princess would be an absolute dream!


----------



## mare07

Hi all,

My name is Mary.  I am 24 and recently began the journey towards my Master's in Higher & Postsecondary Education at Arizona State University.  I graduated from the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign in 2007 with a degree in Recreation, Sport, and Tourism and Business Administration.  In Spring of 2006 I did the College Program as a Resort Hopper where I worked at Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground.  In that role I did both housekeeping and front desk.  Lived at Vista Way and met my best friend to this day there. 

Was a campus representative for my senior year of college.  In May of 2008 I moved back to Orlando and worked as a full-time CM in Attractions (not because I didn't like hospitality, but because I wanted to see what the parks would be like).  I got placed in Dinoland where I started working at Dinosaur.  I then cross-trained for Finding Nemo: The Musical and the Boneyard as well as DinoRama (yep, I got to wear the neon green pants with Dinosaurs on them and yes, people do ask us if they can buy them).  About 4 months after starting in Dinoland and I became a trainer at Dinosaur, which I loved.  

At times I have a love/hate relationship with Disney, but when I applied all I wanted was for someone to take off the pretty pictures and tell me what it was really like.  I still talk to my Disney friends weekly, am always planning my next trip, and will do my best to give an unbiased opinion of the program, since I find it is often hard to find.


----------



## mollay

Howdy!  My name's Molly.  I'm from New Jersey but currently attending university on Long Island, in New York. I'm a freshman.  :')

My major is still undecided... but as of late I am leaning towards marketing.  Mumsy wants me to be a lawyer, doctor, speech therapist.... but I keep gravitating towards something a little more exciting!

We went to Disney World for my senior trip for high school.  It was my fourth or fifth time going to WDW and something just clicked and I really just fell in love.  It was really one of the best experiences of my life and since then I have been determined to at least work there once.  Which is why I am really trying to convince my parents to let me take the college program.  

My dream was always to be a Disney princess (duhhh!) but I'm too short.  I would love to be a face character.  I love making children smile. 

In addition to Disney, I love Sailormoon.


----------



## Soarin08

'Ello everyone!! Lyn here. CP alumni about to start CP #2!!! I live in Mississippi, soon to be Idaho. 

I worked at Saratoga Springs for the Spring Advantage 2009 CP. Did QSR and FSFB. Loved it!! I got FSFB again this CP and want to work in a park.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Hi!  My name is Annie.  I am a freshman at East Carolina University in Greenville, NC.  I'm a major in Business Management.  In my spare time I dance, do pageants (but I'm NOT a girly girl) or play soccer.  My entire family is Disney obsessed.  I want to go there on my honeymoon, and since my boyfriend and I are unofficially engaged, it might not be that far off!

I'm looking to do CP either Spring 2011 or later.  I'd love, of course, to be a performer, but I'd really be happy just working for Disney.


----------



## KingOfBass40

Hi, I'm Max, I am 19, and studying Music Education at Valparaiso University, in Indiana. I can play multiple instruments.  I have loved disney since I was about four.  I also enjoy fixing computers, and Apple (the computer company).  Right now I should be studying, but I am the worlds worst procrastinator.


----------



## kenzmenz

My name is Mackenzie & Im from Oklahoma.
Im merchandise for CP Spring 2010!


----------



## souslocéan

Hii my name is Christine, I'm 20 and I go to Georgia Gwinnett College near Atlanta, GA. Major is undecided but I'm leaning toward the social sciences. Aside from Disney (which takes up a ridiculously large portion of my life..) I LOVE to read - all sorts of books, from childrens' to teens' to classic literature.. and also play video games. I'm a bit of a nerd. 

I'm doing 2010 SA merchandise.. which I'm actually really looking forward to -I say that only because I originally wanted to be a character performer but the more I think of merch the more excited for it I get! Can't wait!

Also I'm REALLY verbose.. I had to cut at least half of what I wrote haha. Self-centered much? Geez


----------



## Jool-e

Hi! My name is Julia. I'm 21 and graduated in May with a Journalism degree, which I haven't found any use for yet  I'm taking classes towards my Masters in...something, I haven't decided yet. 

I took my first trip to Disney World when I was four, been about 10 times since and I'll be leaving for my next visit next week, with my mom, dad and sister who is 17. Mostly I've gone with my family, but last year I went for two days with my friends for spring break, and we spent the rest of the time at Clearwater Beach. Fun! 

Obviously I'm a Disney fanatic, but also just love pop culture in general. I also love just being in Florida, and I'm saving up to relocate there in about a year! Hmmm...my favorite Disney movie is Peter Pan, favorite ride Big Thunder Mountain, EPCOT is my favorite park. Yeah, that's it I suppose


----------



## CisteCaise

Howdy Hey! : pops out of lurkdom :

I'm Sara and I'm a fogey at 25 (almost 26) years old. I'm a graduate student of Library Science/Anthropology at the University of South Florida (Go Bulls!).

I've practically grown up going to Walt Disney World, as my family has been passholders since before I was born. My favorite park was EPCOT Center, and I can often be found reminiscing about the "Good Ol' Days" of Horizons and Dreamfinder.  My vintage EPCOT obsession has resulted in my 6 year old son also railing about the loss of the original attractions (he has the old Living Seas preshow memorized) which he never had the chance to experience.


----------



## bjt223

Hi everyone, my name Brian and I'm 19 and I'm currently a newly hired cast member for disney!! whooo! I love disney and ever since I was younger, their classics just spark my imagination ever since. It's great to be a Disney 90's kids.


----------



## natcat117

Hi. My name's Natalie and I'm 19. Right now my major is Interdisciplinary Studies. I'm hoping to become an elementary school teacher because I love kids. I try to incorporate Disney in every aspect of my life and spread the magic into the real world. My ultimate dream job at Disney World would be playing Jasmine. Like that'll ever happen!


----------



## Michel Jhon

How to introductions some television commercials deserve an award? I had to write an essay but I don't know how to write.Please help me!!! Thank you...


----------



## Jigsaw

I'm Jen, I'm 24 and I am currently going to a community college to get my degree in film. I am hoping to have it by around 2011 or 2012. I like to take only a few classes at a time so I don't get too stressed. I am not sure exactly what I want to do yet, I'm thinking makeup artist, screen writer, or maybe animation. Those are my top 3. 

That is about it


----------



## michelle21

hey! I'm michelle, i'm 19 years old and i'm from san luis obispo, ca. my major is business administration and i'll be attending the 2010 spring advantage quarter program for full-service food and beverage. 
i'm really excited for the program and i am a disney fanatic. i've been to DW 4 times and DL way too many times to count.


----------



## AndyB113

I'm Andy... I live in Auburn Alabama and I'm in school for Business Admin. I've wanted to do the cp for a loonnng time and I think Fall 2010 is looking pretty good! I'm a disney freak and I'm glad to see that most of you guys are too!


----------



## Crimson

Roll tide, andy.


----------



## AndyB113

Crimson said:


> Roll tide, andy.




Haha.. I come from a long line of Bama fans, I'm used to it by now. You guys had a killer season for sure. Either way though, War Eagle!


----------



## spring2010er

hey yall you might have seen me or at least my posts.  heres the load down.
im rebecca jack.  I was born in indy grew up 15 min from indy.  Graduated high school in 99.  spent 8 years at ivy tech college their a rip off.  went to international business college and got my associates in travel hospitality management.  that lasted 14 months.  applied for wdw cp in aug. in oct i got my purple folder.  oh yea im 30 and i turn 31 during the program may 23 is my bday.  im unattached.


----------



## oh angleterre

Hello there, everyone! 

My name is Sara, and I'm 18 years old. I'm from Spartanburg, SC and I'm a freshman in college.  My major is Communications- Theatre. I dream of doing costumes and/or make up on West End one day. I've wanted to try out for the CP since I was 15/16, whenever I learned about it and have been anxiously counting down the days until the application goes up for Fall 2010. I love doing arts and crafts and baking in my free time. I'm a bit of a Disney freak, but aren't we all?


----------



## Destined

*I'm Derek.  I'm 23, and I'll be participating in the WDWCP for Spring Advantage with FFSB.*


----------



## Laurenn

Hey, I'm Lauren--from Arkansas!
Studying hospitality and waiting patiently for applications to go up!


----------



## emporiumgirl06

Hey guys! I'm Michelle!  Im 21 from Albuquerque, New Mexico, Im currently debating between education or hotel event planning in terms of a major.  

But one thing  I know for sure is that I am hoping to do my second college program for Fall Advantage 2010!  My first program I did Merchandise in the Emporium on Main Street USA .  The College Program was the best thing I ever did in my life! I cant wait to come back HOME!


----------



## DisPrincessJen

hey all! I'm Jennifer and I'm 19. My major is elementary education with a minor in music and I'm hoping to be a part of the fall 2010 cp! I can't wait for applications to go up!


----------



## jingleligtas

There a lot of opportunities of internships here in the world especially in Hotels...


----------



## FunkyFunBuckets

Hey, Ive been on the boards for a while but never really posted much.
I'm Lynette, 18 (19 in 3 weeks)I grew up in a little village called Annalong in Northern Ireland and I am currently attending University of Ulster Coleraine, in my first year of American Studies and History degree.


----------



## Rbeck

I'm Ross, from Utah.  Studying commercial recreation management.  Just applied for Fall 2010.  Waiting for my interview tomorrow!


----------



## emilydawn

Hello all! My name is Emily and I'm from Rock Island, Illinois(if you haven't heard of it, its part of the Quad Cities, also, Davenport, Iowa and Moline, Illinois are part as well). Lived here my entire life! I attended community college and graduated in December with my associates degree in biology. I eventually want to get my Ph.D in marine biology. My initial plan after I graduated from the community college was to join the Navy so that they would help pay for my bachelors degree and the beginning of graduate school. Well that didn't happen because of a few things so I was looking for a way to be able to go down to florida (where i plan to attend school), earn money and establish residency. I found the disney college program and became extremely estatic. I read that i had to be enrolled and taking at least one class so my father signed me up for a womens self defense class that earns me 2 credits! I absolutely love disney and everything about it. I've been there 3 times: for my 7th birthday, when i was 13, and then just last year for my 21st birthday. Disney is an extremely emotional place for me because how happy it makes me. My favorite disney movie is definatly the little mermaid! When it first came out i watched it so many times i broke the tape. lol. 
Well anyways, i've been kinda rambling. So yeah. I applied for the fall advantage 2010 CP and have my phone interview next thursday. I hope i get in!!!


----------



## lala88

I have never formally introduced myself but I have been posting a bit over the last year. So my name is Laura I am 21 years old and I live in Pittsburgh PA. I attend a community college and I am planning to transfer to PITT (mechanical engineering) after I do the college program. I just applied for the Fall Program on Monday and, like everyone else, I want to get in soooo bad!!!! I love Disney more than anything ever and my dream is to work at Disney as an Imagineer! That is just a little about me I love to talk to people so send me a message if you want to talk!


----------



## angellwings

I'm Logan. I'm a senior at Appalachian State University studying Advertising "with a Creative Focus" (which basically means I'm studying publishing and design). I'm a 2010 College Program hopeful! I also hope to work for Disney World's in-house ad agency (Yellow Shoes Creative Group) some time after I graduate. So, I'm pursuing the college program as a foot in the door for the Professional Internship program (and not coincidentally pursuing a long held dream of working at Walt Disney World!). 

I'm calling to schedule my interview tomorrow! I'm so excited!


----------



## cuethemusic

Hello all! I'm Becca, and i'm a 19 year old fashion design student in the metro detroit area, Michigan.  I had been planning on doing the CP this year but i've decided to do a study abroad program this year so I'm aiming for spring 2011.  I've been wanting to do the CP program since I found out about it in 7th grade so I'm INCREDIBLY eager for my opportunity to come, but this is the only year I could do my study abroad program so I will have to tough it out one more year. At least I have ample amount of time to really learn the ins and outs now


----------



## missalice

Yay ICP Summer 2010! I still count right? D:

Well if I do, heya peeps! My name's Taylor, and I'm from Toronto! See, I'm not all that far away from you guys! Practically next door.  Anyway, I'm 18 and in my first year of university, studying Theatre with a minor in Music (Vocals). Now let's see... well I was born here in Canada, but spent a few years in England (between ages 8-12), because my mother's side is pretty much entirely from England/Scotland. Not that this is important, but I was a competitive gymnast for most of my childhood years, until I stopped at age 13. Just something interesting.

Now for my Disney-crazed side. Two weeks after I was born was my first trip to Walt Disney World, and I've been countless times since. I consider it a second home. My parents got married there when I was 6, I spent my seventh birthday there, and my family were members of the Vacation Club. The last time I went was two years ago, in 2008, and I still love the feeling of seeing the overhead Walt Disney World sign as you drive onto the property... it makes me feel like a child again. Every single trip there has been an amazing experience. One of my most magical moments has to be my seventh birthday trip. I got incredibly sick, fever and all, and really wasn't enjoying myself at all. We had gotten up early to go to breakfast with Belle, and I got decked out in my little Belle costume just for the occasion. I was sitting at the table with my mom, dad and sister, and hating my life, when Belle finally made her way over to my table. She noticed that I didn't look well, felt my forehead, and made small talk telling me she hoped I would get better for my birthday, asked us where we were from, etc. Of course I was ecstatic that Belle was talking to me, but I had absolutely no energy to interact with her. The entire time she talked to me in a very soothing voice, and she was spending ages signing my autograph book. I don't have a photo with her with her that I'm aware of, but I still have the autograph. She had signed her name fairly large on one page, and used my crayons to draw a rose taking up the entire two page spread, and left a little kiss mark above the rose.  This is the reason I want to work there - to make every other child's trip to Walt Disney World as magical as every single one of mine were, and also why I would love to be a face character. As for my favourite Disney movies... I grew up with the classics, and my favourites are Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, Homeward Bound, Old Yeller and Beauty and the Beast.

Good to meet all of you! Those whom I'll possibly be seeing this summer, can't wait! I apologize for the novel, haha, it was added as an afterthought.


----------



## Kayla0929

Hi Everyone, I'm Kayla.
I'm from Pittsburgh and a sophomore at PITT-double majoring in theatre and film.  I have always loved Disney, in an obsessive way.
The movies, the parks, the company, everything!
I feel that Disney has been such a huge part of my childhood and now adulthood, that it has truly shaped who I am as a person.
The feeling that I get while at the parks is inexplicable---but if I had to try, I would call it surreal happiness: I usually smile, wide-eyed the entire time and then randomly cry during Wishes or other shows.  It's THAT bad.
I heard about the college program late, last year actually (my freshman year), and knew that it was something I wanted to do, but actually couldn't until after I graduated due to requirements.  That didn't last, I've decided to take classes over summer to keep on track and applied for this Fall.
I'm now anxiously waiting for hopefully a purple folder...
The reason i want to do it is obvious: I want to make others as happy as current cast members make me!
I'm auditioning to be a character performer, but my other choices are attractions and costuming.
I guess that's it! Message me, I'm always excited to meet new people, especially Disney people!


----------



## lilosurf11

Hey Y'all, just saying hi! I'm studying Anthropology at University of Cincinnati. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney - it's my life. I share a b-day with walt and grew up with Disney everything.
I LOVE the old Disney Channel shows like Duck Tales, Goof Troop, and Chip N' Dale's Rescue Rangers. My ringtone is Hannah Montana's Best of Both Worlds.  My favorite Disney movie is Lilo & Stitch. My jam for life is Stand Out from A Goofy Movie. : D My room in my apartment is all disney!
I LOVE old tv shows like the Golden Girls and the Lawrence Welk show and my roommates make fun of me for watching both, but I don;t care because I enjoy them and they are a million times better than what you see on tv today (just my 2 cents)


----------



## james145

Hii guys I am james smith, 22 years old from Phoenix. I am studying engineering at UOP.
quite happy and content with my life


----------



## Princess Bmoney

Hey everyone! My names Britney, I'll be 21 next week... whoop! whoop! I just got off the phone from my interview.... I live in the Tampa, fl area, so given that Im about an hour from disney and my boyfriend is vacation club.... You know where I spend my weekends! haha!


----------



## psherman42

Hi! I'm Emma, 19(20 on Monday!), and a sophomore at Marquette University and majoring in marketing. I loooove Disney and have been to Disney World 15 times and Disneyland once. I'm planning on applying for the Disney College Program for spring 2011.


----------



## jpink23

Hi everyone :]

I'm Jenn and I'm a costume design major at the wonderful DeSales University. Life isn't too exciting in the Allentown, PA area, but I keep myself busy with anything artsy I can get my hands on. I love sewing (obvi...), drawing, painting, theatre going, and movie watching. Disney is probably the greatest love of my life. My family has been DVC members since I was two and we go all the time. I had my first trip parent free this past Christmas break and my friends almost couldn't get me back on the magical express to go home! lol I am a hopeful CP member spring 2011, so keep it in your prayers that it works out!
so good to see so many kindred spirits here!!!


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

Razor Roman said:


> Howdy.. I'm Roman. I just turned 26, so technically I'm a grown up now.
> 
> I don't go to college any more, but I did graduate from The College of New Jersey, and I am currently a full time employee there... does that count?
> 
> Anyway, I did the Disney College Program a long time ago! (Spring 99!) And would be happy to answer any questions or chat with anyone who is interested in the CP.




Jersey


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

Hey everyone!

I'm Alyssa and I'm 19 years old.  Right now I go to Ocean County College in New Jersey.  Next year I will be transferring to Kean University where I will be majoring in elem. education.  I teach 1 yr. olds at a pre-school, and although fun it can be a nightmare some days!  

Obviously I am crazy about Disney and have some Disney goals:
1. I want to drink around the world!
2. I want to go to Disney for every holiday!
3. I want to go for my birthday!
4. Honeymoon at the Poly!
5. Stay at every resort on property!

Aside from Disney, I love going to the beach.  Wish I didn't work everyday so I could still go everyday like I used to.  I like working out, being outside, and just being active in general.  I like going to Atlantic City for weekend getaways.  I love watching movies and wish Friends was still on t.v!  I guess that's about it!
Oh, and I love my boy...Johnny


----------



## Coster077

Hi, I'm Corri.  I'm a junior at Elon University in North Carolina graduating in DECEMBER and hopefully going to the Disney College Program for Spring 2011!  Here, I am studying leisure and sports management (for theatre management)...and, I just found out I am going down to Disney for a few days with my mom this spring break!


----------



## Kara1392

My name is Kara, and I'll be eighteen years old in alittle under a month. I live in central Florida, about 30-45mins from Disney, and have all my life. It has its benefits, because when my siblings and I were younger we went to WDW often, but it is a very busy little town. 

I will be studying Business Administration in the Fall of this year, and will apply for the Spring 2010 CP for Lifeguarding at this time. I believe that Disney truley is the place dreams come true, and Im off to chase my dream of getting my foot in the door of the business side of Disney.

I'm openly a lesbian, and Florida seems to be one of the worst places to live if you are not heterosexual, in my opinion. This makes me that much more excited for the program, I can't wait to just be myself in a society that refrains from hard language and stares. And also, to meet people who share the same lifestyles and make some great friendships out of it.


----------



## katt789

Hi there!
My name is Katt, I'm 20 and I'm not currently actually in school, but starting in Sept, will be attending Vancouver Film School (in Van, Canada) for a shorter term program before taking off on a trip to Disney/Hp World


----------



## allison_wonderland88

my name is allison, i'm 21 - currently living in central IL. i'm graduating college in may and hopefully heading to Disney shortly thereafter!!!


----------



## mermaid764

I'm Kirby, 22  and attending the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon. I'm working on my bachelor's degree in Sociology and eventually want to work with troubled youth or children. I've been to Disneyland five times but have never been on a WDW vacation and am hoping this year we'll be able to do that. I love almost everything about Disney and think it's amazing to be part of these boards. I'm also very much into the Twilight series and love many different kinds of music.


----------



## Yongo10

Hello!

It's weird introducing myself cause I've been on these boards reading Thread, after long long long thread and it feels like I know some of you already.  Some of the threads dated as far as early 2008 so I've seen the ups and downs, the hopes and broken hearts of some of the users.   Haha, so  

Well, I suppose it is nice to introduce myself, and get as involved as I can! Gotta rack up my post count! Haha.  

I'm Fall 2010 QSFB (assuming I do not make character performer auditions... in *4* days!).  I hope to be active on these boards for the next four days and days after that as well.


----------



## gardenstategirl

I'm Sarah, 23 in two months, and will be a cast member for the Fall Advantage 2010 season as a Character Attendant. My mother-in-law frequents a lot of Disney boards, so she turned me on to this one! Looking to meet people and network before I head down there.


----------



## eadavis

I'm Eric, I'm 22 and working on my Masters in Hospitality and Tourism Management, I'm scheduled to be a Vacation Planner for FA2010.  While I was in undergrad I played football for Virginia Tech, while I never saw the field, I have plenty of battle scars.  In my spare time I enjoy riding around on my motorcycle, I'm excited to be coming down in May!


----------



## wcecil01

I'm Whitney, graduating Bellarmine University in Louisville, Ky in a couple weeks, I'll be coming down for Fall 2010 doing Main Entrance Ops, arrival date 8/18.


----------



## Mstymay

I'm Katie, I am going to Champlain College for Graphic Design but its not going well. I hope to go to Disney to work my heart out and just have fun and get away from Vermont winters and the parents house.


----------



## druttaro

My name is Gianna I am an older student at Eastern New Mexico University.  I applied for both the College Program and Professional Program.  I was offered CP in merchandising and am still waiting on Conservation Educator at the Seas.  Either way I will be in Florida in the fall.


----------



## BreanaAbagailButler

nice to know you all thanks,and best of luck.


----------



## AllisonMak

allison_wonderland88 said:


> my name is allison, i'm 21 - currently living in central IL. i'm graduating college in may and hopefully heading to Disney shortly thereafter!!!



Whoa..I'm 21 and Allison too.. BUT..not in central IL...I'm in Grand Rapids, Michigan.

I love all things Disney (bar Miley Cyrus), and have my phone interview for Fall 2010 in 4.5 hours!


----------



## Mesha118

I'm Mesha, 25, from Detroit, MI. Vacation Planner for FA2010, arriving on May 19.


----------



## steph1021

I'm Steph, 19 from Connecticut. I go to a community college right now, and will hopefully transfer out to a university in the pacific northwest in a few years (I love it there). I'll either be an English or Journalism major, I've always loved to write and have consistently been told that I'm good at it. I have never been to any Disney parks, but am looking forward to (maybe) participating in the college program.


----------



## LoveJen

Hey everyone!!!

My name is Jennifer. Currently I am a junior at San Jose State University, majoring in advertising. I live in the bay area in  California. I have applied for the Fall 2010 CP in Florida! Hope I get it, my interview is on Friday!


----------



## jdisnut

Sure, I'll join the fray. I have been reading all these threads about the College Program for weeks fully aware I would never have the opportunity to participate. 

I'm Jared, and I am graduating next month with a degree of journalism from Syracuse University in Central New York. I grew up in a suburb about 30 minutes outside New York City. I fantasized about trying the College Program throughout my time here, but it always took a backseat to work for my college newspaper, which was essentially my life for four years. I am happy to report I have a six-month paid internship at a major newspaper starting in June, but part of me had hoped I wouldn't have anything, which would leave my fall available for Disney. 

Someday, perhaps.


----------



## nala_simba

I'm Nicole, 20, and will be doing housekeeping at AKL in May.


----------



## caramelde17

Hey nicole im sara and i will be in housekeeping also. But I don't start until August. How did u find out that u will be at the AKL?


----------



## nala_simba

when i got hired she told me that itll be at akl and she wrote it on my folder.... hope she was right


----------



## caramelde17

I want to work at the akl too. Should I send my recruiter a email requesting that location?


----------



## mrichards28

Hey guys! My name is Melissa. I just got accepted into the college program for Fall '10, today! I'm arriving on August 9th, and am going to be a Photopass photographer, at Disney World.

I'm super excited to go! I'm a very artsy person, and want to be a photojournalist one day. It's what I'm going to school for. I love musicals and music in general. If you were to see me while I'm driving, I'm more than likely singing...and sometimes dancing while I'm at red lights. XD (In the safest way possible, no worries!) And I really like to cook and bake as well. I love coming up with new concoctions. I can't have gluten anymore (I stopped eating gluten almost a year ago), so I love taking old recipes that I used to love, and turning them into something that I can love again. 

I can't wait to see everyone in August!


----------



## Juzer

hey all !
My name is Juzer. I just got accepted into the CMR Data Mining Professional Internship program  (lol, its not as geeky as it sounds..) 
Im a graduate student at the University of Texas at Dallas, where i currently work as a Teaching Assistant. I love to play any sport, listen to music and hang out with friends n talk about anything and everything under the sun  
I'll be starting my magical adventure on the 1st week of June and I have no clue as to what im gonna do about housing. I'd be grateful if i could get some help on this.

PS:  (lol)


----------



## kristen1189

Hey, everyone  I'm Kristen. I'm a nursing major at York College of Pennsylvania. I'm getting ready to finish this year up and then I will be a senior! I'm really excited! And, I'm a complete Disney nut


----------



## RedRaiderFan

Hey everyone, my name is Tyler and I am a junior at Texas Tech University and I am a Restaurant, Hotel and Institutional Management major. I got accepted to the Hopper position for the Fall Advantage Program and I will be arriving June 7th in Disney World. I can't wait to go to Florida and I'm trying to get to know people before I arrive so feel free to email me.


----------



## mallory12

Hey everyone. My name is Mallory and I am 18. I'll be starting my sophomore year at UNL in August. I'm a journalism major but I'm not really sure what I want to do with it yet. I'm pretty sure I don't want to write, I would like designing a lot more. 

I am hoping to do the CP in the spring of '12, but my mom is a real freak about me graduating in four years, so we'll see. I have been to WDW 3 times and am dying to go again since the last time I was there it was only for 2 days, and on a school trip, so we only got to go to Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.

In my free time I do a lot of watching TV and movies and reading books. My favorite show is Gossip Girl and I love the Twilight series.


----------



## BethEJo

Hi guys!

I'm Beth, I'm 21 years old and I'm studying medicine in Cardiff in Wales, UK.

I've been on the DIS boards for a while, but this is the first time I've checked out the college boards. I decided to check it out to see if I could find any tips for the Disney International College Program which I am going to apply for for Summer 2011.

I went to WDW for the 2nd time last year with my family, and hopefully I can go again this September before I return to university, if I manage to find a summer job and save up some money!

Nice to meet you all!

B x


----------



## disney4me2001

Hello!

I'm Tyler, and I'm a student at Arizona State University in Tempe, AZ.  My major is mechanical engineerng.

Haven't applied to the Disney College Program yet, but I'm hoping to do so in Fall 2011.  My dream job is to become a Walt Disney Imagineer, so hopefully an internship through the DCP could help me eventually get an internship with Imagineering!


----------



## meganDCP2010

Hi, I'm Megan.  I recently graduated from Virginia Tech with a BA in Communication (Journalism concentration).  I will check in August 23rd as a custodial member.


----------



## IrishGoofy1986

meganDCP2010 said:


> Hi, I'm Megan.  I recently graduated from Virginia Tech with a BA in Communication (Journalism concentration).  I will check in August 23rd as a custodial member.



Custodial is a great job. You see lot of guest and have more freedom than other cast members. Have fun on your program.


----------



## Cinderella90210

Hey everyone, I'm Sammy and I'm 18 and from the South of England...

I'm hopefully about to start university in September at Winchester in a degree in Digital Media Design and since the age of eleven have wanted to do the Culture Representative Program or maybe even the International College Program and thinking about it after uni for the year of 2013 or 2014... 

I'm a complete Disney freak  and you can mostly find me hanging about on the teen boards


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hi everyone! I'm Deva (dayva) and I am almost 18. I am a freshman at the University of Missouri and I am a nursing major! I am hoping to be accepted into the 2012 spring program! I want to work in the Magic Kingdom, or BBB. I love photography and being a nanny and I LOVE Disney World!


----------



## chexie

Hola everyone, I'm Lexie. I'm 19 and i'm going to be a sophomore in college at Lone Star College University Park. I'm applying for WDWCP Spring 2011. I want to either work in Attractions or PhotoPass Photography.


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Hope it's okay that I'm posting both here and in the teen thread because I really don't know what I am anymore XD  I'm Cali, and I'm 18!  This August, I'm going to start my freshman year at the University of North Carolina at Wilmington, majoring in theatre.  I haven't applied for the CP, but I would so love to do it next summer once I get into the swing of this college stuff.  Lovely to meet all of you!


----------



## WimpyEmoChicken

Hiya! I'm Gracie. I'm 19 and going to college in Tyler, Texas. I used to be an english major but am changing my degree to musical theatre after I did my first full production of Bye Bye Birdie. I have always been a big kid at heart and have loved the world as a kid because there's always something different when I'm there. My favorite ride is Expedition Everest and the Great Movie Ride and my favorite Disney Movie is Up (I rarely cry except for this movie).

I'm also curious about this CP. Must find some more information.


----------



## Anna's_Order

I'm Anna, as should be obvious from my username.

Some of you already seem to like me a little less thanks to my recent postings. Sorry we haven't gotten off to a great start. My posting might be a bit abrasive, but my intention (even when introducing an opposing opinion) is not to offend, just to discuss.

Really, I'm happy to meet all of you, especially the CP alumni.

Anyways, I'm pretty committed to doing the Disney College Program myself. 

I'm the smart rebel who has always known she wanted to work for Disney.After finally finishing high school , I turned down my two year full-ride scholarship because it wouldn't allow for me to do the Disney program. I could have used the scholarship a semester, but I preferred it to be passed on to the next in line, to be used to its full extent.

Right now, I'm enrolled in one college class this fall, and I work full-time at Mcdonalds.

I work hard, and I'm soon to be living on my own, but my love of Disney and my wish on a star to do the Disney College Program motivates me ever further.
Thats a little about me.

Peace


----------



## Joanna71985

WimpyEmoChicken said:


> Hiya! I'm Gracie. I'm 19 and going to college in Tyler, Texas. I used to be an english major but am changing my degree to musical theatre after I did my first full production of Bye Bye Birdie. I have always been a big kid at heart and have loved the world as a kid because there's always something different when I'm there. My favorite ride is Expedition Everest and the Great Movie Ride and my favorite Disney Movie is Up (I rarely cry except for this movie).
> 
> I'm also curious about this CP. Must find some more information.



The CP is a great experience. You can find more info here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com.

Also, if you have any questions, feel free to ask them here.


----------



## TweedleMe

Hello, Hello...

Gosh, I have so much stuff I want to tell you guys about me but only some of you would enjoy it, so if you really want to get to know me just send me a PM. Anyway, I'm Mike, I'm 20 I just dropped out of Rowan University and currently plan on working full time this next semester to put some money in the bank and use some for the DCP... I will be taking 1 course at my county college, but that's only so I can do this College Program. I have done a lot of research and have been daydreaming of doing the college program for the past month. I am really excited about it, and really think it will lead me into the right direction of my life. My dream is to eventually become an Imagineer, I have so many ideas for Disney I just want to write a book and give it to them. I've been to Disney World 16 times despite being from New Jersey. 
There's a lot more but I'll let you guys decide if you wanna hear it or not...

One last thing...
I'm looking to find a roommate for Spring 2011 Disney College Program... 21 or over and obviously a guy... PM me if you are interested and we can get to know each other.

I'm very new to these boards but I am excited to meet all of you!


----------



## Anna's_Order

TweedleMe said:


> Hello, Hello...
> 
> Gosh, I have so much stuff I want to tell you guys about me but only some of you would enjoy it, so if you really want to get to know me just send me a PM. Anyway, I'm Mike, I'm 20 I just dropped out of Rowan University and currently plan on working full time this next semester to put some money in the bank and use some for the DCP... I will be taking 1 course at my county college, but that's only so I can do this College Program. I have done a lot of research and have been daydreaming of doing the college program for the past month. I am really excited about it, and really think it will lead me into the right direction of my life. My dream is to eventually become an Imagineer, I have so many ideas for Disney I just want to write a book and give it to them. I've been to Disney World 16 times despite being from New Jersey.
> There's a lot more but I'll let you guys decide if you wanna hear it or not...
> 
> One last thing...
> I'm looking to find a roommate for Spring 2011 Disney College Program... 21 or over and obviously a guy... PM me if you are interested and we can get to know each other.
> 
> I'm very new to these boards but I am excited to meet all of you!



Nice to meet you, comrade! 

Props to one-class community college students! Cause who needs education (just kidding).?

Here's to both of us becoming CPs.


----------



## Belle2009

Hi, my name is Brittany I am 19 and I will be a sophomore at Towson University, located in Maryland. I am absolutely in love with Disney , and I am currently on my 17th trip to WDW. My family are Disney Vacation Club members. I have been dancing since I was 4, and am a proud member of the Epsilon Lamda chapter of the sorority Delta Delta Delta. I hope that I can do the College Program within the next 3 years. Hope to ask advisors this year if it is possible through my school. Not sure of what my major is yet  Leaning towards major in Mass Communications, Public Relations.


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Hi, I'm Elizabeth--my username is a long story--and I'm 18 and will be a freshman at Indiana University in Bloomington, Indiana this fall.

I have been a fan of Disney ever since I was very little, and have been to WDW somewhere around fifteen times so far. It was the location of my 17th birthday celebration and my high school graduation trip in the past two years alone. I have also been on a cruise on the Disney Magic, when I was much younger.

I love watching Disney movies and listening to Disney music, to an extent that baffles most of my family. I get teary-eyed very easily, and I was one of the people bawling during Toy Story 3! I love sharing the magic, and I really do want to work for the Disney company someday. I'm also looking forward to doing the CP, maybe Summer 2012.


----------



## SarahNicole

Hi everyone!

I'm Sarah! (duh?) I'm 22 and about to begin my very last semester at the University of Alabama. After I graduate in December, I hope to be heading down to Orlando for the Spring 2011 CP!

I first heard about the CP the fall semester of my freshman year (2006) and have been obsessed ever since! Honestly, if I don't get in, I'm in big trouble because I have yet to come up with a back-up plan!!

Can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## Dovecam.W

Hi all,

Dove is here. I'm 20 years old, from Shanghai, China. I am a absolutely Disney enthusiast and once visited Hong Kong Disneyland. While Disney has annouced its new building plan in Shanghai in 2009, and Shanghai Disneyland Park's building now is on the way, it will be opened to public in 2012 according the plan. So in the near future I will have a new neighbor.


----------



## lakerfan2708

Hi I'm Jason.... I'm 22, 5'10 and work for UPS. Not currently going to College anymore but am still in that age group I guess.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Hi, I'm Kaitlyn! I am a sophomore at Collin College (in Dallas, Tx). I am applying for Spring 2011 (maybe Spring Advantage, I haven't decided yet). Right now I nanny  a couple days a week (9 to 6) for a family here with 2.5 year old quads (two boys and two girls) and I love those kids a lot! I honestly think if  make Spring CP, the hardest thing is going to be leaving them lol! 
I was accepted in Fall 2010, but declined because I couldn't be away from my family and friends for 5-6 months including Christmas and Thanksgiving! So I think Spring will work out better for me!
I am going to audition to be a character performer, I am 5'6" and have done a lot of dancing and acting! If I don't make character performer, I would like attractions, merch, character attendant, and maybe photo pass photographer.
I like meeting other Spring 2011 hopefuls on here


----------



## PawLUTO

Hello.

My name is Paul and I did the Fall Advantage 2009 college program last year.  I'm seasonal now and try to make it to Disney at least once a year to keep my status.  My role is entertainment and I'm friends with the goofiest character alive.  Uhm...what else...I live in Indiana and before my cp I only visited WDW once in 2007.  

Good luck to everyone that's going out for spring (and if fall hasn't been decided yet, good luck to you all too)!


----------



## Jenanenanena

Hi everyone!

My name is Jena, I'm 21 years old and applying for spring 2011 

I am going to school right now but have changed my major every year and am starting to just waiste time unless I can make a legit decision. Right now I'm thinking hospitality so hopefully disney can help me decide. I've wanted to work for Disney since I was little, and am so excited about this program. Leaving friends and family will be hard but it'll be worth it for an adventure like this. That is if I make it 
I have my interview on saturday!!!


----------



## FunnyGirl77

Howdy! 
I'm Sarah, I say howdy since I'm from Texas, and I'm starting my Freshman year at Collin College (hey Kaitlyn!). Hopefully I'll be able to spend the spring semester at Disney World as a CP since my FAVORITE thing is meeting new people. 

I've wanted to be a Disney/Pixar animator for years. I worked at The Salvation Army and YMCA as day camp and summer camp counselor, respectively, which were both fantastic jobs but my heart belongs to the multi-billion dollar corporation known as Disney. They manufacture magic. How cool is that? I want to be a part of that. I want a spieling role.

Fun fact: I've never been to Disney World. excitement is flowing through my veins at any given moment.


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Woah, Sarah! Do I know you lol? What high school did you go to?


----------



## FunnyGirl77

haha, it's a small world after all!


----------



## Mgmgal

My name is Karen, I'm 22 and a recent NIU graduate. I have been to Disney World over 20 times mostly family trips but just last year I got to go with a group of friends for a week and at the same time got to go with my fiancé on his first trip! I have never been to Dusneyland but hope to go in the future. To my friends I am the Disney queen and the one they come to with Disney questions. Even some of my moms friends come to me for help with planning their Disney trip. Glad to see so many other Disney friends!


----------



## cloud_dancing

Hi - my name's Sophie, I'm 18 and am about to start the University of Northampton (in England) in about 2 weeks!

I LOVE Disney and have been to Florida 4 times and am planning another visit in 2012! x


----------



## Sn0W

I'm Brad, 19 from Bristol. I'm a Digital Media Student. Studied a lot about disney, also been to disney paris once before but am planning to go again in october


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Heya folks! The name's Whitney, and I am a hopeful applicant for the Spring Advantage 2011 College Program at the amazingly epic Walt Disney World Resort. I am 20 years old and have many things I would love to say, but unfortunately have no time to spill. 

So basically, I love horses, music, film, and creative writing...and most of all, I enjoy spending all the time I can with my family and best friends. I attend the University of New Orleans and am willing to push back graduating for a semester in order to do this program...that's how bad I want this...if I make it in, I will also be missing the birth of my second niece, many family birthdays, my own 21st bday with family and my besties...and Mardi Gras...but it'll all be worth it if I can have the chance of a lifetime to work at my dream location! 

Okay, want to know more? Just PM me, I don't bite and love to talk to new people!


----------



## mistyt

Hey boys and girls 

I'm Tanya, 24, and live in Winter Garden, FL (yeah, I'm lucky enough to live 15 minutes from the back entrace to the Magic Kingdom)!

I'm finishing up my degree in Public Relations/Marketing and am applying for my second Professional Internship with Disney.  

I did the the college program in 2005 and then did a guest relations professional internship in 2009!  Loved both of them!  I was working full time for Disney Vacation Club but got let go back in May and have been looking to get back with the company since then!  

Looking forward to chatting with everyone and if you have any questions on the CP or PI let me know and I'll try to help!


----------



## jchampl

I'm from the south suburbs of Chicago.  Currently going to Purdue.  I am a business and soc double major.  I can't think of a time when I didn't go to disney at least 2 times in that year.  I think besides hopefully making it into this amazing program, I'm most looking forward to riding expedition everest till my butt is numb. I'm going to attempt to take dlcs while working to keep on track at college.


----------



## bkbee08

Hello People!
My name is Brenna and im 22
Im from California and I go to Fresno State, my major is Recreation and Leisure with a empthsis of Tourism. Im applied and got into Disneyworld. Im a lil disney freak (im all for Disney from the beginning to around 2002, can't stand Disney now with all that Hannah Montana/Miley, Jonas Bros crap...ok, rant over) 
I got into Merchandising
Im shy at first but when i get to know people better im outgoing.


----------



## PrettyLegit

HELLO EVERYONE :]
So I'm Tyler (female). Just turned 19 and in my second year of college at Wilmington U. I'm a little Disney obsessed. Today I told myself I was going to try and do the Disney College Program next year. I've read many experiences and I still would like to do it. 
I'm crazy and fun and will probably be on these boards more often. 
Woooo


----------



## Kels

I'm Kelsey. 19. I'm from O'fallon, Missouri. I met my boyfriend online in 2009 when he was finishing up his year long CP. I hadn't been to Disney World since I was 4 years old and had never heard of the college program. He came home to Indiana and I moved in with him and after awhile living together we moved to Florida. He took me to Disney World and it was the most amazing, magical, perfect day of my life. 
I now live in Kissimmee, FL about 10 minutes from the entrance to Animal Kingdom. After thinking it through I decided to apply for Spring advantage 2011. I'm enrolled in my old college (St. Charles Community College) still and my phone interviewer was okay with me not living by my college currently (I'm still enrolled) since I plan on going to Valencia eventually. I'm super excited and my phone interview seemed to go really well but like many others, I'm anxiously waiting to see that purple email or folder.


----------



## danny46815

Hey everybody, I'm Danny. I'm currently a music education student at Ball State University in Muncie, Indiana. I'm going to be graduating in May, but I'm also applying for the CP for F/FA 2011. I really hope I can get a role in entertainment but if not that I'd like to be a character attendant or attractions, hopefully at the GMR.


----------



## myasma

My name is Shardai and I'm 22. I go to Community College and live in Philadelphia. I love everything Disney. I was only taken once when I was eight and did not get to experience anything. I grew up with all the major Disney movies though. It wasn't until I was 21 and a mother of a beautiful two year old that I fell in love with Disney. My daughter and I first went to Disney on her make a wish trip and went again some months later on what would be her last trip to the world. 

We loved Disney so much and being there helped create many magical memories that I will always cherish. From then on I became an official Disney nut and love it. I applied For the Spring CP program and have been accepted. I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## Pancakes

Hi, my name is Melissa and I am 19 and a freshman at Montclair State University. My major is Nutrition and Food Sciences with a concentration in dietetics. (I might be changing my concentration to food sciences though) I am a huuuuge Disney fan, I love anything and everything disney. I'm going again this august! I really hope to do the Disney College Program in spring 2012. I'd love to do Fall 2011, but I don't know how I feel about spending christmas there! I would love a role in attractions.


----------



## keypooh90

My name is Carrielee and I'm twenty! Some of you older DIS folks might remember me from the Teen Boards from ages ago. I go to Oxford College of Emory University and my major is currently undecided. I want to do the College Program so badly, but don't think it will work with my schedule until Spring 2012. I'm so excited for it I can hardly stand it, though.


----------



## Afh473

My name is Aaron and i did he CP in 2009 in MK Custodial. i just got accepted for Main Entrance Operations for spring 2011. i just moved to florida with my Girlfriend and i am working as a Operating Partisanship in Magic Kingdom with Balzac selling their Balloon balls. i love everything disney and i cant wait to be working in MEO.


----------



## TracyInWonderland

If you couldn't tell by my user name.... my name is Tracy! I'm 23 and currently living in Illinois.... hopefully moving down to Florida in Jan/Feb 2011 for the DCP... just finished up the application process with my phone interview this morning...


----------



## princessbee

I'm Brittney, and I'm a senior at a college near Philadelphia, PA. I'm hoping to do the Fall Advantage 2011 program... fingers crossed!


----------



## amazingact21

Hi everyone! My name's Alicia, and I'm 20 years old. I live in Northwest Florida, but I haven't been to Disney since I was fifteen. Therefore, my last exprience with the place was during my teenage years. Now that I am a junior in college, I am curious to see if the world is different as twenty something versus a teenager.


----------



## danio

hi! my name is Daniela, I'm from Costa Rica and I'll be doing the j1 program starting jan 16th, till july 15th. I'll be in merchandise and operations!


----------



## TracyInWonderland

TracyInWonderland said:


> If you couldn't tell by my user name.... my name is Tracy! I'm 23 and currently living in Illinois.... hopefully moving down to Florida in Jan/Feb 2011 for the DCP... just finished up the application process with my phone interview this morning...



Just an update! I've been accepted into the program!!! YAY!!

My role is vacation planning and i'll be arriving on 02/07/11

-Tracy

P.S. I'm looking for a roommate (non-wellness, I'm 23...) let me know if you're interested and we can take it from there!!


----------



## Glam Baby

My name is AnnMarie (or Annie as friends call me), I'm 20 and I've been accepted into merchandise for spring 2011! :] I'm currently a transfer student/junior attending Cazenovia College in NY. I just went to Disney this summer with a small group of friends (our first no-parents-allowed vacation), which was amazing! I LOVE Disney and can't get enough of it. I can't wait until January!


----------



## bantha09

My name is Caleb and I've been accepted into custodial for Spring Advantage. I arrive jan 26th. I spend most of my time studying, hanging out with friends, or on the internet talking about disney.


btw Congrats TracyInWonderland


----------



## disneyjesskaaa

My name is Jessika, I'm from Florida Atlantic University, and I've been in the DCP since June doing merchandise at Hollywood studios. I absolutely LOVE it and am currently waiting to hear back about extensions for spring 2011.

If you have any questions, I'm here to answer!


----------



## deborahmathise

I'm Suzi, 19, musik Studying at the University of Southampton in southern England, oprindeligt men from London.I am a big Disney nut  särskilt den animation . I already have two WDW 3 times, DLP a lot of fun, and I'm planning my first trip to DL in March next two years.


----------



## elizabethhh

Hi there!

My name is Elizabeth and I am new to the forums. I really have no idea whether I'm posting my question in the right thread or not, but hopefully if I'm not someone will redirect me!... and since this is an intro thread and I am college age, I thought this was the most appropriate place to post.

I am interested and always have been interested in working for Disneyland. I graduated last year with my BA in Psychology and I'm currently working on my second degree in Education. I want to know more about working in Disneyland (I'm past the point of College Program I believe) and getting a professional internship of some sort to work in the parks for a few months. If not a professional internship, then just a job (working as a ride attendant, cashier, food, anything really!)

I am a Canadian citizen, and I know it would probably be difficult to get a working visa of any sort without even a job offer, but working in Disneyland has always been a dream of mine and next year seems like the perfect time to make it a reality. When I was in Disneyland this past month, I asked about careers or jobs that accept international people, but I didn't get many answers, which is why I decided to turn to the DIS Boards. Ideally, I would love to work within the education field since that is what I am going to school for, but even having some sort of internship where I could just work in the parks for a few months would be amazing as well.

Thank you in advance for your help - I look forward to talking to you all more!


----------



## TinkerMouse

elizabethhh said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My name is Elizabeth and I am new to the forums. I really have no idea whether I'm posting my question in the right thread or not, but hopefully if I'm not someone will redirect me!... and since this is an intro thread and I am college age, I thought this was the most appropriate place to post.
> 
> I am interested and always have been interested in working for Disneyland. I graduated last year with my BA in Psychology and I'm currently working on my second degree in Education. I want to know more about working in Disneyland (I'm past the point of College Program I believe) and getting a professional internship of some sort to work in the parks for a few months. If not a professional internship, then just a job (working as a ride attendant, cashier, food, anything really!)
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen, and I know it would probably be difficult to get a working visa of any sort without even a job offer, but working in Disneyland has always been a dream of mine and next year seems like the perfect time to make it a reality. When I was in Disneyland this past month, I asked about careers or jobs that accept international people, but I didn't get many answers, which is why I decided to turn to the DIS Boards. Ideally, I would love to work within the education field since that is what I am going to school for, but even having some sort of internship where I could just work in the parks for a few months would be amazing as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help - I look forward to talking to you all more!



Since you're still working on a degree you are not past college program. It's not only for undergrads. Since you are a Canadian resident you can look into their International College Program. There are also the Professional Internships.


----------



## kelly_green_eyes_23

I am a University of Central Florida (Orlando; Ocala Regional Campus) College of Education student. 

My name is Kelly. I'm 31 years old. I love Disney (obviously, or else I wouldn't be here). I visit Disney's theme parks many times a year as I have had an annual pass for the past 2 1/2 years. I have been on 1 Disney cruise, taking my 2nd one in celebration of my graduation from UCF. I cruise May 19th! I cannot wait. 

Looking to meet some other Disney fanatics.  And my Prince Charming, wherever he may be.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Hi there I'm Andi (well that's half my name but the full name is entirely too complicated)
I'm 20, I've done the Fall 08 Careerstart and plan on doing the Fall 11 College program with one of my best friends.

I've loved Disney since before I could talk and have been there more times than I can count due to an Uncle who works at ABC.

I've not yet shaken the habit of doing the Disney Point and saying have a magical day


----------



## soccerkidbs

Might as well introduce myself. My name is Brandon and I am coming from Oregon to start on the 19th of January. I am 22 and I just got my degree in Hospitality and Tourism management. I am working Bell Service Dispatch in one of the hotels and am very excited to meet some great people and work for a great company. If there are any people out there looking for roommates let me know and maybe we can live together down there.


----------



## jgipp2001

Hello, my name is Justin. I am a computer science major coming on the 26th from Michigan. I am very excited for this opportunity to meet some of you when my program begins and also meet the people that are not on these boards.


----------



## princessemily21

Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself.  I'm Emily. I'm 18 years old, and I'm starting the second semester of my freshman year. I'm from the NYC metro area, but I go to school in Middle-of-Nowhere, Upstate NY , so I'm looking to get away for as many semesters as possible. 

I'm thinking about applying to the CP for Spring 2012, but I haven't completely made up my mind yet. I hope the posters on here who have been through it and are going through it can offer up advice and guidance.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## ohhtoflyhigh

*Hey y'all i'm bree  i am 19 years old. I'm gonna be honest i'm actually not attending a college right now. After highschool i wanted to take a break (hey i went through 12 years of it, i deserve a break right??). I just thought i'd introudce myself because i thought it would be a good way to start this whole disboard thing. I had one a loooooong time ago so i kinda forgot how this works
Annnyways a little about me. I grew up in Kansas but in spring of 09 i moved to florida with my family to be closer to Disneyworld. Then in June i moved here to california and i am currently working at DisneyLand. I guess i just cant get enough of Disney.... hehe *


----------



## Cinderella90210

Hi guys I'm Sammy, 18 and studying Digital Media Design at University of Winchester  
For the past two years I've mostly been hanging out on the teen boards but thought I'd move over here as need to start looking into ICPs soon! 

And well yeh, I love Disney! Been to WDW 3 times, DCL once and DLRP 6 times


----------



## disneyhopeful86

Hey everybody, my name is Deirdre...I am 19 years old. My birthday is August 6th. I applied for Spring 2011 but I was rejected due to overstaffing. Jan 21, 2011 I applied for Fall Advantage and I had my interview Jan 28, 2011. I really hope I get accepted. I love Disney World. 
I love music and movies. Jesus Is my life   I just really hope to be accepted, for any role really. Thinking Purple Thoughts


----------



## Dreamstuff_h8er

My name is Graham, I'm 18 years, and I be hatin' on dem dreams.


----------



## Dreamstuff

Dreamstuff_h8er said:


> My name is Graham, I'm 18 years, and I be hatin' on dem dreams.



Any connectiong to this here dreamstuff?


----------



## Ledwade1991

I'm Ledria but would like to be called Nicky, im 19 years old. I'm a junior in college and I'm applying for the Disney Fall Program 2011. I've been to both parks Disney Wolrd in Fl and DisneyLand in Cali. I love meeting new people sooo if anyone is applying for the fall just reply to me or send me a message.  good luck for the fall people.


----------



## Princess_Vanessa

Hi everyone! My name is Vanessa, i am 23 years old from Sacramento, CA. I am applying for the Fall 2011 Disney college program at Disney World. Although i live in CA and Disneyland is much closer i want the experience of being on my own. I absolutely adore Disney, just last year i went to Disneyland 4 times and Disney World once. I love meeting new people and having a good time. My favorite Disney movie is beauty and the beast, favorite song is "a whole new world", favorite ride hmmm Disneyland i would say peter pan and Disney world i would say tower of terror. but anyways I'm on day 7 of waiting so hopefully i hear back soon, I'm crossing my fingers for myself and everyone else who applied. Good luck all!


----------



## OhanaPrince

Hey everyone, my name is Seth, I'm 20 and I'm a senior at the U of Minnesota studying Astrophysics. I went down to WDW at the end of the summer and went to DLC in the middle, and visited DL Paris when I was 10 or so. I've just had my phone interview last night so I have a ways to go on the waiting, but I'm really looking forward to (hopefully) getting down there and having a blast with all of you! I'm hoping to be placed in concierge, fsfb or recreation at the Grand Floridian/Polynesian, so if anyone has any tips on who to talk to or how to transfer about once we're in the program I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Joanna71985

princessemily21 said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself.  I'm Emily. I'm 18 years old, and I'm starting the second semester of my freshman year. I'm from the NYC metro area, but I go to school in Middle-of-Nowhere, Upstate NY , so I'm looking to get away for as many semesters as possible.
> 
> I'm thinking about applying to the CP for Spring 2012, but I haven't completely made up my mind yet. I hope the posters on here who have been through it and are going through it can offer up advice and guidance.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



What would you like to know?


----------



## ericaWDWCP

hey everyone my name is Erica, i am 19 and im from Michigan. i am currently attending a community college but i plan on studying Radiography at Ferris State University =] i am hopefully going to be doing the Spring Advantage 2012 program. my top role choices will be attractions, character attendent and merchandise. if you want to know more feel free to ask =]


----------



## BabySimba

Hey everybody!
My name is Nicole and I'm an eighteen year old Canadian. At the moment I am more than halfway through my first year in the Journalism program at a college just outside of Toronto, although I'm hoping to get into a career of editing books. I am hoping to apply for the Summer Work Experience with the International College Program next year. Really hope I can do it because I've loved Disney since the day I was born! But then again...you knew that, right?


----------



## .tangerine.

Hi, Im Nicole.

3rd year student at Interamericana of PR. I just applied and interviewed for the Fall Advantage 2011 CP. Keeping my fingers crossed! Im really excited to hear back from them. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## kenziekinz09

Hey everyone!
My name is Mackenzie, you can call me any variation of that or some of my friends call me Webster. I'm a Sophomore and I'm deciding between applying for DCP Fall 11 or Spring 12 (late I know). I'm full of random info and I'm really a fun person. Nice meeting you all!


----------



## grlwonder

Hello there!

My name is Monica, I joined this site just recently because I love Disney and I'm interested in doing the Disney College Program for Spring 2012, and seeing that many people here have done the CP is great. I am first time college student; graduated high school last year yay! I go to a community college but I will soon be transfering to a university, so I want to do the CP once I am settled. Nice to meet you all


----------



## dsnyprincess22

Hey guys! My name is Kathryn and I am an elementary education major with a music minor at the University of Kansas!

I just got accepted into the Fall 2011 Program at WDW for QSFB


----------



## kenziekinz09

dsnyprincess22 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Kathryn and I am an elementary education major with a music minor at the University of Kansas!
> 
> I just got accepted into the Fall 2011 Program at WDW for QSFB



Yay! Another education major!


----------



## .tangerine.

dsnyprincess22 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Kathryn and I am an elementary education major with a music minor at the University of Kansas!
> 
> I just got accepted into the Fall 2011 Program at WDW for QSFB



Hey, I applied for the Fall 11 program and I was just wondering how long it took for you to find out you were accepted? On wed it'll be a week since the phone interview and the anticipation is killing me! LOL

N.


----------



## ladypage

Hello everyone! My name's Megan, and I'm a freshman at San Joaquin Delta College in Stockton, CA.

Uhm, what to say? I love learning, it doesn't even matter what about. I love people in general, when my work tries to make me stay in the back away from people I go crazy!  Working with the public is kind of my forte. I love to read, and write, and I love animals. 

My main focus in school tends to waiver between Criminal Justice, Education, and Robotics. I'm a huge techie!

I guess that's really all! Feel free to chat with me or send me a PM! I'm very friendly


----------



## imagineerthat142

Hey everyone! I'm Alexis, I'm an Environmental Science major at Northeastern University. I had my phone interview for the WDWDCP a couple weeks ago, and the wait is killing me! I'm hoping to do the Fall '11 program. I've loved Disney for as long as I can remember and it would be an honor to work for the company! I love meeting new people and working with people, and I absolutely LOVE working with animals (which is what I do at my current job). I also play guitar and piano, and I'm super outdoorsy.

I got an email a few days ago from DCP Recruiting and my heart dropped because I thought it was an acceptance/rejection/pending letter, but it was only a survey. I've been pretty good with not thinking too much about it but I can't help it!

Good luck to everyone who applied and who will apply!


----------



## Woodskeeper

Hi Everyone!

My name's Rory, I'm a Senior Recreation, Parks and Tourism major with a specialization in Recreation and Event Management at the University of Florida!

I grew up in Orlando, and I'm hoping to move back there when I graduate this April. This past summer I worked with ODF at Disney's Hollywood Studios. Though I'm not a CP (Seasonal!) I've still made a lot of CP friends, as well made friends with other seasonal college kids, and often get confused as a CP.

About 8-10 years ago I was active on the DISBoards as TinkerBellPixie4GOAL, but its been awhile, so I'm back now!


----------



## DLMalmberg

kenziekinz09 said:


> Hey everyone!
> My name is Mackenzie, you can call me any variation of that or some of my friends call me Webster. I'm a Sophomore and I'm deciding between applying for DCP Fall 11 or Spring 12 (late I know). I'm full of random info and I'm really a fun person. Nice meeting you all!



You should apply for Fall 11!! Even if you decide not to do it after you get accepted you can opt not to do it and apply for spring 2012. At least you have the option. Fall gets Christmas and Halloween season soooo fun!


----------



## DLMalmberg

Oh and I Am Danika from Louisiana/California. I did spring advantage 2010 as Character Costuming at MK. I early termed so I am going through rehire waiting and applied for Summer Alumni program 2011. I am now a first year grad student going for my Masters in Business Administration. My boyfriend and I met at WDW during the program and I moved here to Louisiana with him. We both want to go back and start our lives and careers there when we graduate in about two years


----------



## HUMANROCKET

Hey. My name is Max, and I begin my program at Disney World in 4 days. I just found this forum, and wanted to know if anyone else is going to be getting there the same day as me. My cast member position is in transportation. So yeah. Here are some smiley faces.


----------



## manda90

Hi,

My name is Amanda, and I'm a communication major/marketing minor at a small school in PA. I had my interview on Thursday, February 10, 2011, and I am waiting to hear back from Disney! I applied for 5 different roles. I cannot wait to hear from them!! So excited!!

Nice to meet ya'll!


----------



## dsnyprincess22

I got my email 15 days after my phone interview!


----------



## dsnyprincess22

.tangerine. said:


> Hey, I applied for the Fall 11 program and I was just wondering how long it took for you to find out you were accepted? On wed it'll be a week since the phone interview and the anticipation is killing me! LOL
> 
> N.



Hey! I ended up getting my email 15 days after my phone interview.  have you heard back yet?


----------



## kghbandgeek

My name is Kim and I just turned 21.  I am waiting for my decision letter for Fall 2011 from WDW. I have loved Disney, both as a company and as entertainment, since I was about 5.  I have wanted to work at Disneyland for years and might actually do it one day. I applied to the WDW CP because I have never been there. (I live in California) 

Lets see - I am currently majoring in Pharmacy Technology. My plan is to finish with that, get a really good job and then go back and get my bachelors in Film. (My real love)

I also am a huge music nut. I play lots of instruments and sing and enjoy all sorts of music. 

If you are going to WDW CP Fall (or Fall Advantage) let me know  We can hang out if I get accepted!


----------



## kghbandgeek

manda90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Amanda, and I'm a communication major/marketing minor at a small school in PA. I had my interview on Thursday, February 10, 2011, and I am waiting to hear back from Disney! I applied for 5 different roles. I cannot wait to hear from them!! So excited!!
> 
> Nice to meet ya'll!



Hey.  Let me know if you get accepted. I'm still waiting for mine too. Are you going for Fall or Fall Advantage? 

~Kim


----------



## MademoiselleBelle

Hi, all!

My name is Rachel (or Rae). I'm 22 years old and a junior studying English at the University of Illinois in Champaign. 

I literally woke up this morning and decided on a whim to apply for the DCP in Disneyland for Fall '11. I made it past the Web-Based Interview and am going to call after the weekend to try and schedule my phone interview for Tuesday afternoon.

To be honest (and I'm getting way ahead of myself here), I'm not completely sure, if I were to get accepted, that I would go this time around. I took a year and a half break after getting my associate's before going back to school to try for my BA. My goal is to graduate in May 2012, and I don't actually know if I will be able to do so if I do a semester of the DCP. Sooo, even if I get accepted, I may have to shelf the opportunity for a year. 

Anyway, gonna end my speech there and just say I look forward to chatting with the rest of you.


----------



## manda90

kghbandgeek said:


> Hey.  Let me know if you get accepted. I'm still waiting for mine too. Are you going for Fall or Fall Advantage?
> 
> ~Kim




hey! i definitely will. keep me updated as well. i put fall advantage as my first choice, and then fall. i'll be happy with whatever they can accommodate me with. hopefully we will hear this upcoming week...or maybe even tonight? apparently they send out emails on saturday nights! (someone told me the first batch went out on a saturday night).

are you fall or fall advantage?


----------



## kghbandgeek

manda90 said:


> hey! i definitely will. keep me updated as well. i put fall advantage as my first choice, and then fall. i'll be happy with whatever they can accommodate me with. hopefully we will hear this upcoming week...or maybe even tonight? apparently they send out emails on saturday nights! (someone told me the first batch went out on a saturday night).
> 
> are you fall or fall advantage?



That's exciting. Maybe next Saturday?  I didn't get an email tonight yet. 

I had to only apply for Fall because my school does the quarter system. The quarter ends June 23rd.  So yeah.. I'm so anxious and excited!


----------



## effie

Hi, everyone! My name is Stephanie, I'm 22 years old, and I am a junior at Indiana University of Pennsylvania, majoring in Human Resources. 
I've loved Disney for as long as I can remember, and WDW is probably my favorite place in the world (tied with Hawaii).
I applied for CP Fall 2011, and am waiting to hear back! It's been almost two weeks, so it should be soon. Nervous!


----------



## kghbandgeek

effie said:


> Hi, everyone! My name is Stephanie, I'm 22 years old, and I am a junior at Indiana University of Pennsylvania, majoring in Human Resources.
> I've loved Disney for as long as I can remember, and WDW is probably my favorite place in the world (tied with Hawaii).
> I applied for CP Fall 2011, and am waiting to hear back! It's been almost two weeks, so it should be soon. Nervous!



Hey  I'm still waiting to hear back too.  You are doing Fall? Mee too!  When would you want to arrive? I'm thinking anywhere close to the 10th/11th and I'm still looking for roommates if I get in. Let me know how it goes for you.

~Kim


----------



## manda90

kghbandgeek said:


> That's exciting. Maybe next Saturday?  I didn't get an email tonight yet.
> 
> I had to only apply for Fall because my school does the quarter system. The quarter ends June 23rd.  So yeah.. I'm so anxious and excited!



I am super anxious and excited as well!!!!!! I can't wait to hear!!! Hopefully I will look like this when I hear..


----------



## kghbandgeek

manda90 said:


> I am super anxious and excited as well!!!!!! I can't wait to hear!!! Hopefully I will look like this when I hear..



hehe, I know, right?  I am going to be dancing for days if I get accepted.


----------



## Praise2Him

kghbandgeek said:


> My plan is to finish with that, get a really good job and then go back and get my bachelors in Film. (My real love)



You probably already know this, but there's an excellent Film School in Orlando (actually in Winter Park, a suburb of Orlando). It's called Full Sail University and my DS graduated from there with a BS in Film in 2009.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## effie

kghbandgeek said:


> Hey  I'm still waiting to hear back too.  You are doing Fall? Mee too!  When would you want to arrive? I'm thinking anywhere close to the 10th/11th and I'm still looking for roommates if I get in. Let me know how it goes for you.
> 
> ~Kim



I haven't thought much about my arrival date yet, but probably sometime the second week of August would be my ideal choice. 
I would def be interested in rooming together, since I'm not going down with any friends or anything!
I hope you get in! I'm going crazy waiting to hear!


----------



## kghbandgeek

Mousecreant said:


> Actually its a suburb of Orange County which Orlando is a part of :-D And its a Technical College with a Film program so people that like computers and art check it out. fullsail.edu



Thanks guys! Yeah... I'll look in to that. I may decide to stay in Florida. Who knows?


----------



## kghbandgeek

effie said:


> I haven't thought much about my arrival date yet, but probably sometime the second week of August would be my ideal choice.
> I would def be interested in rooming together, since I'm not going down with any friends or anything!
> I hope you get in! I'm going crazy waiting to hear!



 Yeah, I'm not going with anyone I know either. I hope you get in too!! Day 6 of waiting! The time goes by so slowly.


----------



## .tangerine.

kghbandgeek said:


> Hey.  Let me know if you get accepted. I'm still waiting for mine too. Are you going for Fall or Fall Advantage?
> 
> ~Kim



Im Communications Major too! I applied for both the Advantage and Fall, the sooner I can go the better. I interviewed for 5 different roles, just to cover the bases. The anticipation is killing me! Hopefully Ill hear from them this week.


----------



## sportsguy2315

I'm Andy, 22 a communication major and a junior at a small college in MN. Like Rae, I applied on a whim this morning for fall or fall advantage at WDW depending on how/what my work schedule turns out. I made the cut of the web interview  and have my phone interview tomorrow afternoon. I've always wanted to work at Disney and to get it would be freaking awesome! Nerves? Oh yes. Excitement? Enough to drive DGF crazy. Despite that, she's very supportive.


----------



## kghbandgeek

sportsguy2315 said:


> I'm Andy, 22 a communication major and a junior at a small college in MN. Like Rae, I applied on a whim this morning for fall or fall advantage at WDW depending on how/what my work schedule turns out. I made the cut of the web interview  and have my phone interview tomorrow afternoon. I've always wanted to work at Disney and to get it would be freaking awesome! Nerves? Oh yes. Excitement? Enough to drive DGF crazy. Despite that, she's very supportive.



Best of luck with your phone interview!! Just remember to be yourself and let your love of disney shine through.


----------



## .tangerine.

OH MY GOSHHHHHH!!!

WORDS CANNOT EXPLAIN THE JOY THIS EMAIL HAS BROUGHT ME. IVE JUST BEEN ACCEPTED FOR THE FALL ADVANTAGE 2011 AS PHOTOPASS PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imagineerthat142

I JUST GOT MY EMAIL AND I'VE BEEN INVITED TO BE A PART OF THE DCP FOR FALL '11! SO MUCH WEIGHT HAS BEEN LIFTED OFF MY SHOULDERS RIGHT NOW, I CAN'T EVEN DESCRIBE WHAT I'M FEELING! I will be working Attractions in the Fall! Thank you everyone who sent in questions they had during their interviews; they really helped me to prepare. And good luck to everyone who applied/will apply, and congratulations to all who have been accepted!


----------



## jcm0520

I JUST GOT MY EMAIL TODAY!!! ive been accepted for Attractions for the Fall Advantage 2011!!!! (and like everybody else) I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER!!!! i can't wait till may!


----------



## kghbandgeek

Oh my gosh you guys! I got my email tooo!!!    ACCEPTED!! I will officially be joining the Disney World cast as a Hopper CP in August!  

Also... It's only been a WEEK since my interview. I was prepared to suffer through at least another one.. but I didn't have to! I am SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

Hello everyone, I'm Amanda and I just got my e-mail today saying that I will be working in merchandise starting in Aug!!!!!!

But as for a bit about myself. I'm 22 and will be graduating this semester with a degree in history. 

I LOVE Disney!!!!! I have been to the resort in FL about 50 some times and I will be making my first visit to Disneyland this summer.

There is always more to know if interested


----------



## iSINGalong

I just got accepted in Attractions for Fall 2011! I'll be moving in on August 17th, and I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER!!! 

I'm 21 and Majoring in Theater Design at The Ohio State University. I wish I was already on the way down...


----------



## imagineerthat142

iSINGalong said:


> I just got accepted in Attractions for Fall 2011! I'll be moving in on August 17th, and I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER!!!
> 
> I'm 21 and Majoring in Theater Design at The Ohio State University. I wish I was already on the way down...



I'll be in Attractions, too! And I'm also arriving on the 17th!


----------



## eternalsunshine689

Hi! I'm Maggie! I'm 21 years young and am a Theatre (Performance Emphasis) and Art History major at Tulane University where I will be graduating from soon. SO PSYCHED! I love acting, taking in and creating great art, traveling, making friends, talking, laughing, cooking, going to the beach, going out dancing and making jewelry. I am a feminist and love gender and sexualities studies. I also am fascinated with WW2 history, particularly the social and political issues in Germany during the rise of the Nazi Regime. If anyone else is a WW2 history buff I highly recommend reading Defying Hitler by Sebastian Haffner. SO GOOD! I am obsessed with Salvador Dali! If anyone is down for a road trip from O-town to the Dali Museum, let's hook up! I am OBSESSED with Tinkerbell. She is embellishing my room, car, and a lot of my wardrobe. lol. I also love Mulan. They are my fave Disney characters for sure! Well, Goofy is up there too!

I'm accepted into the Fall Advantage Program in Attractions! Yay!


----------



## wittyheroine

Hi there. My names Cambria and I'm twenty. I found out that I got accepted to the Disneyland College Program in Anaheim on Friday for the fall. I arrive August 17th and I couldn't be happier. I'll be doing Custodial.


----------



## MandaBelle

wittyheroine said:


> Hi there. My names Cambria and I'm twenty. I found out that I got accepted to the Disneyland College Program in Anaheim on Friday for the fall. I arrive August 17th and I couldn't be happier. I'll be doing Custodial.



Congratulations, Cambria! My name is Mandy. I am arriving August 17th and will be doing Custodial! It's a small world after all. Although I was accepted for the Walt Disney World College Program.


----------



## Linden

Hi, I'm Lindsey. I'm 19, and I'm trying to get into the Disneyland CP. I'm pended right now. Congrats to all you who got in!!!!


----------



## Tigger1234

Hey!
Im Britt from Louisiana and I applied for Fall Advantage 2011. I had my phone interview March 2. It's only been a day, but it seems its been like 30! My top roles were attractions, character attendent, and life guard.


----------



## psherman42

Wrong thread.


----------



## Kilayi

Hi! I'm Katie, I'm about to turn 23, and feel like i'm going to be one of the oldest people there! I'm graduating this May with Textile Design (art stuff, not chemistry stuff)! I hope to go on to work in costuming for film and/or tv, so I may need to go back to school for Costume Design in theatre ):

I'm not accepted to the program yet...my phone interview is tomorrow, and my nerves are going crazy! D:

I'm hoping for Costuming, but Character Attendant and PhotoPass Photographer are my #2 and #3 choices! I hope to get into the Fall Advantage, and move in the last available date (June 13th, right?) 
I may have jumped the gun, but I started a blog!  
katieatwdw2011. blogspot. com (I don't have enough posts, so remove the spaces!)

We can all do this!


----------



## merfsko

Hey everyone, I'm Meredyth!

I've been reading a lot of the posts here, so I thought I'd introduce myself.

I completed the International College Program last summer- I worked Custodial in Magic Kingdom, and I absolutely LOVED it. If you don't mind doing the work, I think it's probably one of the better jobs in the park (although I might be a bit biased ) So if anyone has any questions about Custodial, feel free to PM me!!!

I'm planning on applying for a Professional Internship in Education in 2012, so I'm really hoping all goes well for that!


----------



## dsd83

Hi I'm Danielle, and I will be 23 in August, and I'm a Communications major. I'm arriving August 17 for Fall 2011 Attractions!


----------



## MiniatureMoose

Hey guys!

I'm Sabra, and I'm currently a 5th year Theatre Studies major at Illinois State University. I am graduating in May (at least I better be *shakes fist at the registration office*), and will be starting the DCP in Florida June 13 in Costuming for the Fall Advantage Program. 

As of 12:14 this morning, I am 23 years old.


----------



## mpetras1

Hello! 

I'm Megan and I'm currently a Junior at Kent State University.  I just applied/interviewed for the Fall Advantage or Fall 2011 program. 

I'm twenty years old and am majoring in Graphic Design.

I hope to do a professional internship with Disney for Graphic Design after the College Program. (If I get in!)


----------



## oneillj17499

Hello, everyone!

I'm Jim, 21, a junior from Yardley, PA (a small little town about 30 miles north of Philadelphia.)

I can't wait to meet so meet so many new people and help try to make so many's vacations great!

I'm doing attractions for Fall Advantage 2011. I've never actually been to Disney World (I have been to Disneyland once) so I'm so stoked to get down there and just my adventure!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

oneillj17499 said:


> I'm Jim, 21, a junior from Yardley, PA (a small little town about 30 miles north of Philadelphia.)



My Aunt and Uncle that I frequently visit live in Yardley! I love the town, it's such a nice area 

My name is Leah, I'm 22 yrs old and will be graduating from college this May with a degree in Business and concentration in marketing.

I just got accepted for Merchandise for Fall Adv. 2011, and have a phone interview this Wednesday for 2 marketing-related PIs. Either way I'll definitely be on the Disney pay roll soon. 

I'm super excited since it's been my dream to work for Disney for many years now. I'm kind of shy in person but do love meeting new people, so feel free to friend me on facebook or follow me on twitter (links are in my siggy). I'd love to get to know other Fall/Fall advantage cast members!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

I was in the middle of editing my sig in a different tab so I guess it didn't show in my previous post. Sorry!


----------



## TheWickerMan

I'm Mark, I'm 20 (but will be 21 when on the program) and I'm going to be doing Attractions for the fall program. Really can't wait for this, I'm wicked excited. I'm from Boston, and I've gotta say that this forum was very helpful in the time between my presentation and my acceptance. I was compulsively checking my email every five minutes after my interview haha


----------



## altjd191

Hey there...my name is Jon. I am from Syracuse, NY. I go to school at SUNY Potsdam. I am a communications major. I got merchandise for the fall advantage program! Move in May 23!

If anyone wants to chat....shoot me an email....jdawdwcp@gmail.com

or find me on facebook-Jon Alt

Hope to hear from people


----------



## alyssaxlove

My name is Alyssa, I'm twenty years old.
I currently live in Nacogdoches,Texas studying at Stephen F. Austin State University,and preparing to be an English High School teacher,evetually college 
I've been accepted in Fall Advantage at Florida, I am so excited!
You can add me on facebook if you'd like:Alyssa Love


----------



## Lauren528

Hey I'm Lauren!

I am from outside of Chicago. I'm 20 years old and a sophomore at Iowa State University. I am an apparel merchandising major specializing in PR and event management and I will be down at Disney for the Fall Advantage program this year for merchandise! I move in on May 23rd

Can't wait to meet those of you who are going to be down there for Fall/Fall Advantage!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Hey I'm Kayla!

I'm currently a sophomore at Eastern CT State University and I'm studying business administration.  I'm hoping to get into the Fall 2011 CP, I just had my phone interview yesterday morning so I'm nervous to see how I did!

I'm constantly on here trying to see how good of a chance I have at getting in lol


----------



## Holly_Golightly

ixDreamxofxDisney said:


> Hey I'm Kayla!
> 
> I'm currently a sophomore at Eastern CT State University and I'm studying business administration.  I'm hoping to get into the Fall 2011 CP, I just had my phone interview yesterday morning so I'm nervous to see how I did!
> 
> I'm constantly on here trying to see how good of a chance I have at getting in lol



Congrats on getting the phone interview! I bet you have pretty good chance of getting in, especially if you were on the boards at all before you interviewed (I know just reading about the program in general, and especially the boards about the interview really helped me feel prepared for mine). 

Good luck with the waiting! What role(s) are you hoping for?


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Thanks Holly!

I put down Attractions, QSFB, FSFB and Merchandise as my top 4.  If everyone here on the college board is right (which hopefully they are lol) then I have a good chance by putting down QSFB haha


----------



## pinke7319

Hmmm I'm Liz, I'm a 20-year-old sophomore studying at Ohio University, although I'm from Columbus, Ohio. I am undecided between my Hotel & Tourism major and Interior Design. However I am quite content with my business and studio art minor!

I labeled Disney as my dream job when I was...oh, 10 and now I think I've decided it's time to go for it!

For whatever reason I have always favored Lady and the Tramp, going to some strange lengths such as buying a cocker spaniel when my parents said I could get a puppy  I think the movie represents a classier time and everything I love about disney


----------



## cat named virtute

Hey there I've been lurking the forum for awhile but I figured now would be a good time to start posting since I got accepted. 

My name is Dylan, I'm 20 Y/O. I live in Tucson AZ, going to pima for my general education courses with no major in sight. I'm pretty excited about the whole aspect of working and living at Disney.


----------



## DisneySooner

Hey everyone I'm Caleb, 22, from Tulsa, OK! I'm ready for the Florida sun and I can't wait to get my acceptance letter!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

DisneySooner said:


> Hey everyone I'm Caleb, 22, from Tulsa, OK! I'm ready for the Florida sun and I can't wait to get my acceptance letter!



Tell me about it! We had SNOW here in Pennsylvania yesterday. SNOW! I can't wait for FL, though I know once I'm dying in the FL heat I'll be wishing I was up North again. 

Have you gotten an acceptance email yet? I didn't get my folder until about 2 weeks after I got the email


----------



## DisneySooner

Holly_Golightly said:


> Tell me about it! We had SNOW here in Pennsylvania yesterday. SNOW! I can't wait for FL, though I know once I'm dying in the FL heat I'll be wishing I was up North again.
> 
> Have you gotten an acceptance email yet? I didn't get my folder until about 2 weeks after I got the email



Wow, snow in April is ridiculous! We've had more snow than I can remember ever having so I'll welcome the heat. Nope, still waiting to be accepted. it still hasn''t even been 2 weeks yet so I'm not worried.....yet


----------



## mswildgoose

hey


----------



## swverausc214

Hi, I'm Vera.

I'm 24 and from Charleston, SC. I'm doing the Summer Alumni Program this summer and my role is Housekeeping. I did my first program in Spring of 2008 and I was in QSFB. I'm so excited to get back to Disney World as I haven't been since 2008!


----------



## dairylives

Hey, my name is Chris and I'm 23 (I'll be 24 when im in FL) and I'm gonna be doing the Fall Advantage program as a concierge.  I'm pretty excited to meet new people and work!


----------



## smilesillysydney

I was accepted into the college program a little over a week ago! I'll be doing the Fall Advantage Program 2011!! I'm so excited! I can't wait to get to Orlando!  Working at Disney is going to be so much fun!!  And I can't wait to meet lots of new friends!

I'm 20 years old and will be moving in on the 23rd of May!  I'm going to be a character performer!  Wish me luck!  

Hope to hear from some of you!
<3 Sydney


----------



## indianabrit

I never properly introduced myself. I just got excited and started posting 

My name is Brittany! I'm 20 years old (21 in 3 days). I live in Texas and I'm studying Theater. It's been a goal of mine to work for Disney and after years of sending my application to the Disney Store and not getting interviews I just applied to the park itself and got accepted into the College Program.

I will be arriving one June 13th to get my Fall Advantage started!

I'm looking forward to meeting new friends and all of the experiences (good and bad) that I will have.

That is about all I can think of to write. Any questions


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

Hello all!

My name is Lauren. I'm 22 and I graduated from college last Saturday with degree in Theater Arts and a minor in Business Administration (yippee!!).

I'm participating in the CP as an Entertainment cast member starting August 17th! Can't wait to meet other Fall participants!!


----------



## ilovedisneyworld

Hi!
Well I'm not really a college student anymore but I fit in here better than the other places ha ha! I'm Morgan (22). We are going to WDW at the end of June I'm excited! We've been several times but its awesome and brings back so many childhood memories now!


----------



## WanderGirl

Hi all,
My name's Ebz, I'm originally from New Zealand, currently living in Paris, France. Erm, I'm 24 and I have 2 BAs, one in French and one in English, working on a Post Graduate Diploma in French at the moment. Love travelling and learning other languages! Also love Disney  Couldn't forget that!
I worked for the Mouse from Jan 2010 to Jan 2011, first 6 months as a Lifeguard at both Typhoon Lagoon and Crescent Lake (Yacht & Beach Resort/Boardwalk Resort), then the second 6 months in Attractions at Innoventions in EPCOT (Sum of All Thrills, Piggy Bank Adventure, UL, Papermaking, IBM Runtime, Velcro's Slapstick Studios, Information Board).
Would be happy to answer any questions you might have (especially for ICPs not working in the Pavilions)


----------



## princessemily21

Reintroducing myself, because I haven't been around in a while and I've decided to change the term for which I'm applying. 

Hiii! I'm Emily! I'm from the NYC suburbs, but I go to school in upstate New York. I'm 18 years old and I just finished my freshman year as an English major with concentrations in creative writing and global studies, and a minor in theater. I'm _planning_ on applying for Fall 2012, so I'll be applying less than a year from now! I am SO insanely excited! I always wanted to spend some time working for the mouse, but never thought I would do a CP. Then I started doing a ton of research on the program, and I realized just how perfect it was for me. I'm an absolute Disney NUT (my vice is actually DCL... but living/working/learning at WDW is a dream) and I know that here, I'll find other people to be a freak with!


----------



## pan_the_man

Amy Simpson here. 22 years old. Originally from Manchester, England, but have lived in various US states for the past 14 years. I currently live in the Seattle area on Washington, but recently graduated from Grand Valley State University near Grand Rapids, Michigan. My degree is a Bachelor of Social Work. I'll be arriving to check in on August 31st, and I'll be working attractions though I have no idea which one yet - my mum thinks I'd be great at the Haunted Mansion because I can keep a straight face through most anything.

Speaking of, one of my favorite Disney memories was just last summer when two little girls in line at Haunted Mansion conspired with their father, and when the cast member opened the doors to give her spiel they jumped at her to give HER the fright. She nearly lost control and was barely able to stop herself from laughing, couldn't recover well enough to do her bit, and instead just glared and pointed. It was bloody brilliant.


----------



## Lorraine68

Hi Peeps,

I'm 25, from Ottawa Canada. I'm studying at Carleton University in Ottawa, a double-major in Classics and anthropology.
I love the  super old disney movies (bambi, panochio, dumbo, etc), although these days I prefer some of the newer ones like Mulan that actually support cool females character who don't wait around for muscular males to rescue them (yes it is hard to reconcile disney and feminism. But I'm trying, I'm trying)!

I love many things (see my profile for details) and would be happy to chat about all of them!


----------



## catfish278

Hiya!! I'm Catherine and I've just discovered these boards! I've done two ICP summer programs and I am going back to Disney this November for the year long CRP program in the UK Pavilion at EPCOT!


----------



## Tyedyeprincess

Hi I'm Maura. I've know about this for awhile but my mom just said I could have an account. I've gone to disney 4 times and I LOVE DOLE WHIPS.


----------



## Breanne6292




----------



## Fanciful

Hey, I'm Diane. I'm 18 years old and I'm gonna be in incoming freshman at UC Berkeley this fall. I've been to Disneyland several times and just got back from my first visit to WDW last month and loved it! I'm really hoping to participate in Fall 2012


----------



## EmilyOnTheWestCoast

Hi!
I'm Emily, I used to do the teen board and had a different user name for awhile. I'm 19 studying music education at Trinity International University. I don't actually live on the west coast...one of my favorite songs is June on the West Coast by Bright Eyes. I go to Disney World at least once a year and have been to Disneyland several times also


----------



## chameleoncircuit

Hi! I'm Anna, and I'm 19 and originally from Florida. Right now, I'm a freshman at Indiana University in Bloomington, studying linguistics with a double minor in Norwegian and medieval studies.

I'm a hopeful Spring 2012 CPer, and I'd ideally like to try living/working at Disneyland in SoCal, but I'd be fine with WDW as well, as it is my "home" park.


----------



## LoriLai

HIYA!!! I'm Lauren (LoriLai for kicks) I was born in California and my whole entire family eats, breaths, and LIVES Disney!!! I got a family brick at DisneyLand and lotsa witches apples stolen from the snow white ride but Ssssh its a secret . I live in Miami now and I hope to make it as character performer for Spring Advantage 2012 hurray! Back-up plan is attractions although I'd be happy getting anything. I have lotsa pets: a husky Sniper, a wolf hybrid Sheba, a blue-fronted amazon Chocobo, a crimson-bellied conure (no name yet), two mice Butterscotch and Minnie Mouse, a treefrog, a betta, and a gerbil. HURRAY!!! Family tradition is still to this day to go to DisneyLand at least five times a year for weeks at a time =D

I also highly recommend going to the Walt Disney Family Museum in San Francisco it is awesome


----------



## Riku

Yeah for crowd following! 

So, I'm Riku! It's a nickname I got a few years back that just stuck. All of my employers so far have called me that as well. Anyway! I'm 21 and this will be my first time participating in the DCP, as long as I pass the phone interview and get accepted, of course!

I lived in Anaheim for most of my life and went to Disneyland frequently (Season passes, yay~!). My family moved down to San Diego when I was 13, and as soon as I could go far on my own, I went to DL at least once a year. As for WDW, I've only been once when I was about 6. My family stayed in the mushroom houses by the swamp/lake thingie and one morning we even had a peacock at our door! Unfortunately, dad had forgotten the batteries to the camcorder XD My memories are blurry and rather vague, only images and parts of a conversation with Timone. Hopefully, I will regain some of those memories when I see everything again.

I can't wait!


----------



## illreadhimstories

Hello! I'm Rachel. I'm planning on doing the DCP this spring and i'm also auditioning in Philly Oct. 16th. You all have been such a help so far and I just wanted to thank you guys!


----------



## juliaisnotlost

Hi! I'm Julia. I'm 19 and I go to school at the University of Evansville. I am originally from St. Louis. I've been to Disney about 20 times (between both land and world). 

I want to do the college program in the fall of 2014 because that's the only way I can do the program and study abroad with my scholarship.


----------



## FlowerInAdversity

-


----------



## wdi2b

sup guys, my name is steven. I'm just making my move from the youth board up to the college board.

I'm a first year mechanical engineer at Arizona state university, I want to work for WDI ( which explains WDI2B)


----------



## bpc908

Hey guys, I'm Brian and I just discovered these boards today. I applied for WDW for the spring advantage program and got accepted for Quick Service Food and Beverage. This was the third time for me applying and this third time I was glad to find out I was accepted. Can't wait to meet most of you down in Florida.


----------



## Shantelwdwsq2012

anyone for spring quarter advantage 2012? (march to august)


----------



## LottieDarling

Hello everyone!

My name is Katelyn [though you can call me that or Lottie - we're awfully similar]. I was recently accepted [and by recent - I mean barely 12 hours ago] for the Walt Disney World College Program! I'm going to be a character attendant for the spring advantage season!

I am beyond excited for the opportunity and I'm sure ya'll will be seeing a lot of me on here!


----------



## Ikcerog

Greetings.

My name is John. I've been a fan of the art of animation as long as I can recall, and I've known for a long time that Disney animation was the pinnacle of the art form. Some of my earliest exposure came in the form of the VHS recordings my parents made for me when I was young; here is an example of what I recall in my youth.

I own an outdated edition of Christopher Finch's _Art of Walt Disney_, which I cherish, though I am also partial to Warner Bros. animation, especially Chuck Jones' works (he did work on _Sleeping Beauty_ after all; Walt _must_ have known he was talented). There's also a special place in my heart for Garfield, as well as Jim Davis' animated specials.

I have been accepted to the 2012 Spring program at the WDWCP, and I will be working Housekeeping; it should be fun, and it should be great to get away from the midwestern winter for once.


----------



## TotalDreamer

Hi,

My name is Daisha and I'm a Music major from California. 

I have my phone interview for the College Program (spring advantage) coming up and I'm really excited.


----------



## ltlmiracle

I am the wife of a spring 2012 Culinary Assistant in Pastry and Baking. Disney has been a part of my life since I was very small. when I met my husband we found we had a mutual like of Disney. So much so that we got married in the Rose Garden of the Disneyland Hotel! Our son has grown up with Disney and is very excited for his dad to work with the "mouse". our son keeps telling people that his dad is working for Mickey Mouse. Very cute. 

He will be in the program from January 9th - May 11th. We will miss him, but I am sure we will be able to go and see him once while he is there. We are so proud of all that he has accomplished since he was laid off in 2008 from the Architectural Industry. Baking has been his passion as well as cooking and it has been his dream to work for Disney since I first met him. Now he has his chance!!!!

Congrats to all of you who have gotten accepted and granting patience to all those who are still waiting to hear. 

~Melissa~


----------



## ORLYkelly

I'm Kelli! 
I'm 19 years old and studding fashion business at the University of MN. I got accepted into the Disney College Program as a character performer! Also a huge disney fan!


----------



## ixDreamxofxDisney

Hi!  My name is Kayla and I've already posted in here, but that was a while back and I'm actually doing the DCP this time around so I figure I'd post again haha 

Anyway, I'm doing Spring 2012 for QSFB and my arrival date is Jan 23! I'm so excited


----------



## saturdaygirl

hi, i'm deidre, i did the cp spring of 07 and i want to go back!!! and it's so great to finally be able to talk with people who understand!


----------



## MarshmallowBunny

Hi! ^_^ I'm Aimee and I'm actually killing time right until my phone interview later today! 

I'm a Biology major from South Florida and I can't wait to find out if I'll be lucky enough to start this awesome adventure in the Spring!


----------



## Lizabeth

Hey everyone!
My name is Liz. I'm from Baton Rouge, LA. I got accepted for QSFB Spring 2012!


----------



## mickymicky

Hi ALL! My name is Stephen and I'm new to the forums, I applied for the Spring 2012 CP!


----------



## Leidel14

Hi! My name is Craig Leidelmeijer, I'm a sophomore at the University of Louisville! I'm working in attractions this spring and can't wait!


----------



## EPCOT55

Hey everyone!
My name is Clark and I'm finishing my Bachelors degree in Business Management in December. I did a CP in 2010 at Future World East Attractions and I'm still seasonal. I'm anxiously awaiting to hear from some PIs.


----------



## Rachellee413

Leidel14 said:


> Hi! My name is Craig Leidelmeijer, I'm a sophomore at the University of Louisville! I'm working in attractions this spring and can't wait!



Congrats Craig!! I'm currently in the waiting game for spring 2012, but I am a student at the University of Kentucky! So excited to see at least ONE student from Kentucky going down there!!


----------



## Iamattree

Hey my names Jim Mattioli I'm a sophomore at West Chester University and I'm in QSFB for Spring 2012


----------



## eglem

I'm Egle, 21, studying Illustration at Art Center College of Design in Los Angeles, CA.
I will be working as an intern at Creative Costuming for Spring 2012. I've been to DL a million times but never to WDW!


----------



## JapanNerd

I'm JapanNerd, my real name is Amanda and I'm 20, currently studying Graphic Design at Trident Tech in South Carolina. 

I love Disney, grew up on it of course and my favorite movie is Pirates of the Carribean. But my favorite character is probably Donald Duck. I love Disney World.

I love art, video games, Japanese culture, music, Doctor Who and Italian history.


----------



## DreamLikeWalt

Hellloooo.
My name is Khalee. Im 18 and finishing my senior year in highschool in Boston, MA. But Im going to college and moving to Orlando this summer, And sometime in the next 3 years I plan on doing the college program. 
I play drums and guitar, and im into photography. =]


----------



## kaylamixon

I'm Kayla, i'm 20 and a sophomore at the University of South Alabama, in Mobile, Ala. I am studying public relations and photography


----------



## kevvvvv

I'm Kevin!  I'm a sophomore at Vassar College in Poughkeepsie, NY.  I'll probably major in media studies and my goal is to have Bob Iger's job (or something close to it) someday.  Very happy to be going to CP in January.

In the words of my pal:
See ya' real soon!


----------



## thealfi

My name is Alfred. I'm currently a Junior at the University of San Francisco in premedical studies. I also do research at UCSF. But when I'm not working or studying, I'm usually doing something Disney-related 

Is anyone going to be at the Disneyland Resort this upcoming Christmas weekend? If you are and you spot somebody in a tall red & green elf hat, that's probably me


----------



## anetty

Hi, I'm Angie. I'm 23 (will be 24 in 2 weeks LOL). I'm from WI and I'm currently a student at UW-Milwaukee. I'm majoring in Health Care Administration and minoring in Business. 

I LOVE Disney and have only been once. I'm planning a trip with my best friend and her family for the first part of June and couldn't be more excited.


----------



## MademoiselleKel

Hello. 
My name is Kelly, I'm 21 from Elyria, Ohio.  I'm an Early Childhood Education major at Ashland University in the middle of my junior year.  I love to scrapbook, read and travel as much as possible.  I've only been to the WDW once but I'm returning on Sunday!


----------



## captinhookedondisney

This board is somewhat unique and calls for a different kind of introduction!-ToT

My name is Peter!

I am a student at Cornell's School of Industrial and Labor Relations (ILR).

While my major is technically ILR I am concentrating on Human Resource Management. While I am only a freshman I love it!

Disney is very special to me as it represents so much more than attractions and beauty! It is, in the words of The Blue Fairy, the power of wishes!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Hey everyone! My name is Jasmine. I'm from Bedford, OH. I'm pretty much in love with everything Disney. I've been to WDW 12 times and I'll be going again in June 

I'm a junior at Kent State University majoring in Rec, Park, Tourism Mgt-- tourism concentration with a business minor. Since the 9th grade I've wanted to do the college program and I finally get to apply in the fall for the Spring 13 program. I'm so excited!!


----------



## MsFrazzledFro

Hi y'all!  I'm Kira and I'm currently a sophomore studying photography in Missouri with double minors in business and theatre.  My family's been to WDW twice and since I attended a DCP presentation my first semester of college I've been dying to do the program 

I was accepted into the program for Spring 2011, but since it was my first year of college I decided to pass.  Now that I've had the time to plan out my busy class schedule and have the money needed for the deposits I'm looking at doing DCP in Spring 2013.  I'm fairly confident I'll make it in again, but you never know.  I'm hoping the stars will smile on me!


----------



## PrincessBritty

Hey everyone!

My name is Brittany. I am 21 years old and currently studying at DePaul University in hopes to earn my bachelors degree in accounting. Oh to be an accountant at Disney!

I have been to WDW multiple times and I don't expect me to stop anytime soon.


----------



## bkbee88

Hello All!!

I'm Brenna, im 23 and go to school at California State University, Fresno and my major is Recreation and Leisure with a empthasis on commerical.


----------



## HyperionDreamer

Hey yall, I'm Adam. I'm 22 and will be working Attractions for Fall 2012!  

I'm an architecture student at Ball State University in good ol' Muncie, Indiana (DCP offers architecture courses, right? ). Hoping to intern/work at Imagineering at some point when all is said and done. The nature of my architecture program doesn't accommodate semester-long interruptions very well, so I had to wait a little bit for my DCP term. 

In my own time, I play electric violin in a cover band (mostly for parties), acoustic violin in a campus orchestra (generally not for parties), watching movies, and chatting about Disney.  We go to to WDW every year for New Years, and sometimes again over the summer, so I can't wait to work there!


----------



## toastystrudels

hiiii  I'm Emily. I'm 19 and I'm from Texas. 
I'm doing QSFB for Fall 2012!
I'm really crazy about Disney, and I'm looking for friends to hang out with while I'm there, and especially roomates. Nice to meet you all


----------



## lily2124

Hey everyone!! My name is Lily and I am 21.
I am a psychology major at Baylor University in Texas and will hopefully get into the animal behavioralist role in animal kingdom in the next few years.
I will be working Attractions in Fall 2012! Really excited to meet everyone!!


----------



## StitchsGurl

Hello!! 

My name is Dayna and I am 20 years old. I'm from Canada and I'm enrolled in Travel Agency Operations through Humber College. It's an online course, and the flexibility that it provides me allows me to go to Disney often.

I've already done the CRP from July 2010 to July 2011 ... and as much as I'd LOVE to do the CP, it's not an option for me.  But, I am planning on doing the CRP again at a later date.


----------



## crimson_savvy

Hey, I'm Savana. 

I'm from Tuscaloosa, Alabama. Roll Tide! 

I'm 20 years old. I'm a sophomore majoring in Criminal Justice at the University of Alabama. 

I'm mostly a Disney Cruise Line fan. The parks are great, but cruises are amazing and have nearly endless possibilities...and no waiting in lines for rides.  

Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Welcome Dayna, Savana, and everyone else to the wonderful forums! Glad to have you all.

If you have any questions feel free to ask, we don't bite.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hey everyone! I'm Melissa 

I'm 25 and finally graduating college in Jan 2013!!! woohoo!! My major is Industrial Technology with a concentration in Technical Theatre. <3

I did the CP Mar.-Aug. 2009, and I'm looking to go back as a PI or even to do another CP. I have finally figured out that this is what I want to do for my career, and I will get there somehow!


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hey everyone! I'm Melissa 

I'm 25 and finally graduating college in Jan 2013!!! woohoo!! My major is Industrial Technology with a concentration in Technical Theatre. <3

I did the CP Mar.-Aug. 2009, and I'm looking to go back as a PI or even to do another CP. I have realized I belong in Disney! ...And I will do whatever it takes to get back 

Feel free to chat, I love making new friends!!!


----------



## ForeverDisneyGirl

Hello Other Disney Fans!

My name is Tori and I am a huge fan of Disney--seriously.

I am a over full-time college student at my local community college and plan on going to a large university afterward to get my Bachelor's in Travel and Recreation Management.

And did I mention I was accepted into the 2012 Fall Advantage in Walt Disney World for the DCP?    I cannot wait to start working there!

Have a Magical Day, everyone!


----------



## jacensolo3

Hi everyone! 

I'm Brandon, I spent most of my middleschool summers here on the teen boards when I wasn't actually at WDW anyway! I just moved to illinois last summer, and will be graduating highschool in May! I'm really hoping to go down for the cp this winter! 

Hopefully I'll learn a lot about the CP here and maybe meet some people heading down for the same time!


----------



## khkatie

Hi everybody! 
I'm Katie and I'm hoping to apply for the college program for Spring '13! I've been wanting to try for years but now I have finally decided to go for it. I'm planning to major in apparel merchandising. Hope to see you all around the board and I look forward to talking to you!! =D


----------



## casenic

Hey guys! My name is Casey. I'm 19, and i'm a Nursing major at my local community college. I'm planning on applying for the CP in Spring '13!  I'm super excited, and am praying that I get in... if not, I will try for Fall of course. Whoever is applying as well, good luck and hopefully I get to meet you there!


----------



## casenic

khkatie said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Katie and I'm hoping to apply for the college program for Spring '13! I've been wanting to try for years but now I have finally decided to go for it. I'm planning to major in apparel merchandising. Hope to see you all around the board and I look forward to talking to you!! =D



Hi Katie! Have you joined the Facebook group yet?


----------



## MelissaMouse

Just joined both 2013 groups! Im Melissa Gionet


----------



## anelson81993

Hi, everyone! I'm Abby! I'm 18 years old and a sophomore in English education and speech communication at Iowa State University. I'm a huge fan of WDW and hope to do the college program (character performer/character attendant/ride attendant hopefully) in spring 2014!
Nice to meet everyone! Feel free to chat!


----------



## MadisonWDWCP

Hi everyone! 

My name is Madison and I'm from Alabama (Roll Tide!). I'm approaching my senior year in college. I'm pursuing dual degrees in international relations and journalism. 

Like many of you, I am a total Disney nerd and I wouldn't have it any other way. I've been to WDW more times than I can count and hope to make my first trip to DL this year. 

I've applied for the CP several times in the past, but between family and school conflicts, I was unable to participate. So if you have any questions about the application process, I can certainly answer them.

I can't wait to get to know all of you applying for the Spring seasons! 

Feel free to add me on facebook ... facebook(dot)com(slash)madisonmurphy


----------



## HairbowGirl09

Hi everyone!

I'm Shannon and I'm 21 years old and going into my 3rd year of college 

I looooooove Disney to death and I go several times a year with my friends and every February my two best friends and I go for 3 days to celebrate our friendship anniversary!

Hope to get to know some of you guys!


----------



## unbrelievable

Huh, somehow I missed this thread! Anyway I'm Breanna/Bre, twenty years old, and going into my junior year in the elementary education program at my university. 

I'd really love to do the DCP, but we'll end up seeing if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## NJDisneyFreak93

Hey guys my names Andrew im 19 from new jersey. I'm currently attending rider university studying communications and multimedia web design. I like kicking back relaxing on the beach playing football and baseball and love working on cars. It's nice to meet and interact with fellow Disney Fans my age!


----------



## DisPrincess4Life

HI everyone!!

Im Shayla. I am 21 and in a Professional Lab tech program in Tulsa, OK to finish up my degree in Microbiology and Sociology form Oklahoma State University (GO POKES!!)
I am hoping to apply for CP Fall 2013 after I graduate. I have been a huge Disney fan since like.... FOREVER!! My favorite Disney character is Belle because she loves to read and is therefore the smartest. I cant wait to meet everyone!!!

PS. someone mentioned a FB group for 2013 applicants. I cant find it? Anyone want to help?


----------



## jmaycheer2012

Hey there,

My name is Jessie. Im 18 years old shoot pool for a pool league and start collin creek community colleg ein the spring. I also really wanna work at disney world really bad.


----------



## jmaycheer2012

Erinappler said:


> Hey guys, my name is Erin. Im 22, from NY. I did the college program spring of '03 and it was a great experience.  I did recreation at the All Stars Resorts and lived in Chatam. I'd definitely recommend doing the program if you can!! It was an awesome time.



what type of qualifications do you need for it. im really wanting to get an internship for next summer.


----------



## tgimunday

hi! I'm Kelley, I'm 22 from NC. I attend the Living Arts College majoring in photography . I am a spring 2013 hopeful. my top three choices are photopass, character attendant and attractions.and I am a huge Disney fan and hopefully this opportunity will allow me to get my foot in the door with the company and eventually move to a full time status.


----------



## allyouneedishope

hey everyone! My name is Autumn. I'm 19 and about to start my sophomore year in college. I'm an art major, but may change its to art education. I currently go to school in Texas, but I grew up in Orlando. I love classic Disney movies! 
 If all goes well, Ill be a spring advantage 2013 cp!  Job choices :
1) BBB (id prefer the castle, but dtd is good too )
2) Innovations
3) Character Attendant.
4). Attractions. or photopass 
I'm so excited for the applications to come out!


----------



## allyouneedishope

DisPrincess4Life said:
			
		

> HI everyone!!
> 
> Im Shayla. I am 21 and in a Professional Lab tech program in Tulsa, OK to finish up my degree in Microbiology and Sociology form Oklahoma State University (GO POKES!!)
> I am hoping to apply for CP Fall 2013 after I graduate. I have been a huge Disney fan since like.... FOREVER!! My favorite Disney character is Belle because she loves to read and is therefore the smartest. I cant wait to meet everyone!!!
> 
> PS. someone mentioned a FB group for 2013 applicants. I cant find it? Anyone want to help?



I haven't seen one for fall of 2013 yet.


----------



## KatieLope

I'm Katie, I'm 20, from New Orleans and go to Loyola University. I major in Psychology and minor in English or dance. I was a competitive dancer in high school (I miss it  ) and my last job was at a daycare center as a teacher for the 2 and 3 year olds!  

I'll be doing WDWCP for Spring 2013.  

As for job choices, my top 5 are:
1) Face character/ parade or show performer
2) Fur character
3) Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique
4) Attractions
5) Merchandise 

can't wait


----------



## metluver

I'm Sam. I just started school yesterday at Onondaga Community College as a Hospitality Management Major. I'm actually encouraged to do the DCP in my major, so I should be able to do next year (fingers crossed). I think the fact that I'm a Disney fan goes without saying.


----------



## JustKeepSwimming93

Hey guys, my name is Jenn and I'm from Boston. I am currently a sophomore and I jut transferred to Cape Cod Community College from Plymouth State University (I'm not much of a mountain girl... hahahah). My major is Biology with a minor in Secondary Education.

I love Disney so much, I have been there 15 times.

I am a Spring Advantage CP 2013 hopeful and I want to lifeguard. I think it would be really cool to lifeguard at Typhoon Lagoon in the Wave pool or the shark reef. I have been lifeguarding for 4 1/2 years now at 3 different places so  I have a little bit of experience in rescuing people.... Nothing too serious but its all good.

Any other lifeguards out there?


----------



## XiphonIII

Howdy folks. Name's Tyler, just got the first Annual Pass I've held for Disney in a loooong time. I look forward to a great year of recapturing the magic, seeing as how I'm right down in West Palm Beach. ^^ Close enough to jet up on weekends, always nice. Any suggestions for things I might have missed in the five-6 years since I've been to disney? Stuff I absolutely have to try?


----------



## DisneyAllyC

Hi all! I'm Allyson. I'm 21 years old and I am majoring in Theatre Design and Tech at Desales University. I have applied and I'm doing the phone interview next week. I want to do either attractions or merchandise, BBB or character attendant. I want this sooooooooo baaaaaaadd!!!


----------



## xjen94

Hi everyone! 

My names Jen, I'm 18 years old in my freshman year of college at Bridgewater State University in Massachusetts! I've been going to Disney twice a year every year since I was a baby, so it seemed like right of passage for me to apply to the college program hahah. Been waiting to apply for what seems like forever!

I already passed my web based interview and have my phone interview set up for next Saturday afternoon! EEEKKKK!

My main role choice would be a character performer, and I have an advantage because I'm 5' ... yay!
Next would be attractions, maybe character attendant, and merchandise.. but I pretty much said I'd do anything on the application.

So nervous for my interview.. can't wait!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Welcome everyone to the forums! 

...I'll be your guide during this magical journey into the movies. It's the perfect job for me because I love the movies. So, is everyone ready?!

Best of luck to those of you applying for Spring 2013, as I assume it's already open. 

The same goes for anyone with future aspirations, it just gives you more time to practice breathing, interviewing, and phone skills!



KatieLope said:


> I'm Katie, I'm 20, from New Orleans and go to Loyola University. I major in Psychology and minor in English or dance. I was a competitive dancer in high school (I miss it  ) and my last job was at a daycare center as a teacher for the 2 and 3 year olds!
> 
> I'll be doing WDWCP for Spring 2013.
> 
> As for job choices, my top 5 are:
> 1) Face character/ parade or show performer
> 2) Fur character
> 3) Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique
> 4) Attractions
> 5) Merchandise
> 
> can't wait


Have you applied for Spring 2013? I believe it's open.

Do you plan on attending the auditions either? You definitely should if you can find a location near you on the Disney Auditions calendar, especially with your prior dance experience.

Best of luck!

Have a Magical Day! :Smickey:


----------



## embersonfire

Hi everyone! My name is Ember and I have applied for the 2013 sping advantage disney college program! Im 22 and just like most everyone here, I have very much lead a disney appreciation life. 
Im super stoked about this possibility and I can literally feel the excitement over the entire interview process thrumming throughout me. ha 
My phone interview is tomorrow night and I am finally starting to feel the nerves setting in. But in a fun, this is so exciting kind of way!

My number one role choice is the bibbidi bobbidi boutique and my next choice i believe will be character performer.  Im seriously fickle and still on the fence trying to figure out what my third top choice would be...I dont have long to decide so i gotta get over that indecision.  haha

I look forward to talking to you guys and trying to meet people who i could possibly be working alongside in the future ;3


----------



## KitKat_Tink

Hi everyone!

I'm Katie! I'm from Northern California. I'm 19 and I'm in WDWCP spring 2013 for Attractions  I'm currently going to school for Business and Economics but that may change to child development when I get back


----------



## lisatav

Hello! My name is Lisa and i'm 21 year old. Currently I am a senior nursing student and I live in NY. I've been lurking on the boards for a few weeks but decided i'd finally post something. My next trip to WDW is a short New Years Eve trip with my mom. I've always gone during off peak (January) so i'm looking forward to seeing how crazy New Years Eve will be!


----------



## icandothefrug

Hello! My names Maria, I'm 21 and a senior majoring in Costume Design in North Carolina, though I'm from Florida. My family might as well live at Disney were always there being we live only a few hours away haha.
I'll be in the Spring 2013 College Program in Costuming, I can't wait!!


----------



## princessang33

Im Angie I am 26 and I am from New Jersey.  I have been lurking on this board since the applications came out for the spring. This board was a total lifesaver for me and now I will be working in merchandise for spring advantage 2013.


----------



## podicat1

Well hey, I'm Megan. I'm 19 years old living down in Texas. Just graduated from high school this year and now enjoying my first semester of college hoping next semester I'll be enjoying WDW as a CP!


----------



## BowtiesAreCool

Hi, I'm Catherine, but I also go by Rin from time to time. I'm still 17 (my birthday is next month) and I'm in my first semester of College. I'm from Connecticut, and I just applied for Spring Advantage 2013.


----------



## Aspiring

Hello, everyone.  My name is Taylor, and I'm from Colorado. I'm eighteen years old, and I just applied for the college program. I'm very excited and nervous. My phone interview is next Thursday.


----------



## Dreams1851

Hi Everyone! My name is Hayley and I am an Apparel Merchandising and French major at Washington State University! I was just accepted for the Spring 2013 CP in the Merchandise role. I haven't picked my arrival date yet but I am very excited!


----------



## amayzingbailey

Howdy! I'm Bailey, I'm 22 and a senior at St. Cloud State University in MN, majoring in Communications with a minor in Theatre. I just got accepted to the Spring Program 2013 in Merchandise (even though it wasn't something I asked for)! I plan to audition for a character performer in Chicago and I hope that goes well for me, but even if it doesn't, Disney is Disney and I'm sure I'll be happy doing whatever is thrown at me.


----------



## Musings

amayzingbailey said:


> Howdy! I'm Bailey, I'm 22 and a senior at St. Cloud State University in MN, majoring in Communications with a minor in Theatre. I just got accepted to the Spring Program 2013 in Merchandise (even though it wasn't something I asked for)! I plan to audition for a character performer in Chicago and I hope that goes well for me, but even if it doesn't, Disney is Disney and I'm sure I'll be happy doing whatever is thrown at me.



I have been browsing these boards since I applied for this program last week, but little did I expect to see someone from my own college here. I have been accepted for the Spring Advantage 2013 program in Merchandise. (Seems they sent out those today). 

I am 20 years going on 21, an awkward junior/senior, majoring in Business Management.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Wow, quite the group here-- Welcome to the Disboards!

I can only pull the tour guide routine so long, but I'll be your skipper! 

Best of luck to those of you who have applied for Spring 2013, and those that have been accepted, Congrats!



Musings said:


> I have been browsing these boards since I applied for this program last week, but little did I expect to see someone from my own college here. I have been accepted for the Spring Advantage 2013 program in Merchandise. (Seems they sent out those today).
> 
> I am 20 years going on 21, an awkward junior/senior, majoring in Business Management.


Belated welcome to the board, and congrats on being accepted for Merchandise. There's a lot of business majors, what's your background in?

Also, it seems that if colleges get one student accepted, another is most likely to be accepted into the program (as far as I've seen).

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Musings

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Wow, quite the group here-- Welcome to the Disboards!
> 
> I can only pull the tour guide routine so long, but I'll be your skipper!
> 
> Best of luck to those of you who have applied for Spring 2013, and those that have been accepted, Congrats!
> 
> 
> Belated welcome to the board, and congrats on being accepted for Merchandise. There's a lot of business majors, what's your background in?
> 
> Also, it seems that if colleges get one student accepted, another is most likely to be accepted into the program (as far as I've seen).



I have a choice to be human resources or operations, I am going with human resources but my university has a general management major. Then HR and operations are minors. I plan to go on to graduate school after this. I only plan to do DCP once and then head to graduate school after next year. (As exciting as I am sure it will be, I have other places I want to explore and visit. )


----------



## hme91

Howdy, y'all! My name is Holly, and I'm a senior communication major from Houston, Texas, but more importantly, I am the loudest and proudest member of the Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2013! A-WHOOP!

It's been a long-time dream of mine to work for Disney, and I recently accepted my Disney College Program offer to participate as a concierge in the spring! I'm really looking forward to networking opportunities and creating magic!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hello Holly, Welcome! Also, a big congratulations on accepting the concierge role, really a wonderful choice!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## unbrelievable

Aspiring said:


> Hello, everyone.  My name is Taylor, and I'm from Colorado. I'm eighteen years old, and I just applied for the college program. I'm very excited and nervous. My phone interview is next Thursday.



Little late on my part but hooray for fellow Coloradoans! I love seeing others on the board.  Especially other college kids. Hope your interview went well!


----------



## hme91

Thank you!


----------



## swinglifeaway

Hi!  My name is Bobby and I'm a 21 year old Junior at CSU Monterey Bay studying Film. I was accepted into the College Program in an Attractions Role for Spring 2013!


----------



## RalateMoon

Hi, Im Efrain from Puerto Rico and i really enjoy much my Disney College Program experience in Fall 2011.
 I have been following this forum since two years, but i never make account of it.  FINALLY i have an account

Right Now im doing my interviews for PI and i hope to be part of the company.


----------



## SplashMoun10

Hey everyone, I'm Kerri. I will be 23 in January and I am a senior at Kennesaw State University. I will be working Attractions during Spring Advantage 2013!


----------



## melbellex3

Hi everybody! I'm Melissa, but my friends call me Mel.  I'm working on my second degree at Middle Tennessee State University.  I have my phone interview Monday for the DCP, and I'm hoping to get accepted for merchandise or attractions! I'll be 26 next month.


----------



## ZooBoo

Hello! I'm Katie! I'm 21 and a student at Indiana University! I will be applying for Fall Advantage 2013!!


----------



## shainae12

Hiya everyone! I'm Shaina, a junior studying public relations at the University of Southern California. I'm currently in the application process for a few PIs and have been a Disney nut since forever!

It's been a while since I've been on message boards and forums. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Congratulations on those who have been accepted, and best of luck to the rest of you!

Welcome to the Boards as well. Feel free to ask any questions! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## jenniy122

I've been posting on the dis for a few years, but I'm new to the college board. I'm Jen, I'm 24, from Chicago, and am a fall 2013 hopeful.


----------



## rikku1117

Hi everybody!

I'm Chrissy & I'm 24. I am entering the Disney college program for the spring advantage 2013 semester. I am placed in the attraction role. I'm really excited to meet new people and experience a bunch of new things


----------



## rikku1117

Hi everybody,

Im new to the college board. I'm Chrissy,24. I'm going to the DCP for the spring advantage 2013 semester. My role is attractions, kinda hoping for an icon attraction.


----------



## NguyMH

Hey Guys!!!!  I'm Mike, 23. I'm from the University of Oklahoma and I accepted my offer for Spring 2013 WDW CP. My role is recreation!!!!


----------



## Space

Hello everyone, I'm Alex, I'm a student at University of North Florida, I'm 20 and going to be doing custodial for Spring Advantage 2013. I'd love to meet some new people before I start, feel free to send me a PM or something if you'd like to chat


----------



## BMichelleWDWCP

Bryanna 18 Pennsylvania  hi everybody , I am a fall 2013 hopeful O.O I can't wait until it's next year !


----------



## TiffanyLynn

Hey everyone my name is Tiffany. I am a freshman at The University of Wisconsin Oshkosh and I just accepted my offer of Merchandise in the Spring 2013 CP. I will be 19 the week I move in  hope to see you all there!


----------



## JHern

Hey everyone my name is Jonathan and I attend Miami Dade College. I got accepted for Spring Advantage 2013 and my role is quick service food and beverage. I pray that everyone applying for fall 2013 gets in!!! 

Message me or add me always looking for new friends!!


----------



## kkelder24

I'm Katie and I've wanted to do DCP ever since I found out it existed when I went to WDW in high school, but unfortunately my program won't allow it. I actually cried when I found out.



But I hope everyone enjoys it and until then I will live vicariously through your experiences.


----------



## Davekal

Hi all. The name's Dave.

I'm a first semester freshman and I'm looking into the program a few semesters down the road. I know a few people who have done it and it sounds like an awesome experience! So for now I guess I'll lurk and see what you all have to say! 

-Dave


----------



## Hilderbrand92

Hey yall my name is Ashley ") I am 20 years old and I am going to school to become a nurse! I can not wait to get to Disney and have such a blast ")


----------



## RTRtaylor

Hey I'm Taylor. I go to the University of Alabama and looking into applying for the DCP for Fall 2013 or Spring 2014.


----------



## leeg229

Ya know, I've been here a while and never really introduced myself. I'm Gerry, and I'm a junior at The Richard Stockton College of New Jersey. I'm an alumni of the CP Spring adv 2012. I've lurked this forum since before my program began and I've learned a lot from it. I'm hoping to give some of the knowledge I've gained back to the community. I'm hoping to be accepted to the program for the fall adv 2013 program. I was considered the "old man" of my program because I am 24 years old. I am a wealth of information and I hope to learn as much as I give back.


----------



## mashimello

Hi everyone! My name is Viviann and I got accepted into Disney World's Spring Advantage Program! Excited and nervous at the same time but I'm hoping that I'll get the best experience of it


----------



## bkm091

Hey, my name is Brian. I'm 21 and I live in Pennsylvania. I used to go to the University of Pittsburgh but I've just transferred to Westmoreland County Community College this semester to do business management (couldn't afford Pitt anymore). I'm doing the DCP 2013 spring term from January 28 to May 31. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## FLDisneyCouple

Hey all.  Me and my fiance are both 23 and huge disney fans.  We live about an hour from WDW so we're there all the time lol  Always looking for people to join us at the parks or hang out.  Just let us know


----------



## keepmovingforward

hello everyone! my name is christine, i'm 20 and a graphic design student. i'm from canada, and after i finish college i want to do the disney cultural representative program. looking forward to posting with you all


----------



## Princess victoria

I'm a little behind on the Introductions, but My name is Victoria, i'm 19 years old and i'll be arriving on Feb. 11th for my 2013 spring advantage program! I'll be in merchandise. I'm super excited since this is something i've wanted to do since my sophomore year of high school and after applying three times! I guess three times really is the charm.


----------



## FLDisneyCouple

Princess victoria said:


> I'm a little behind on the Introductions, but My name is Victoria, i'm 19 years old and i'll be arriving on Feb. 11th for my 2013 spring advantage program! I'll be in merchandise. I'm super excited since this is something i've wanted to do since my sophomore year of high school and after applying three times! I guess three times really is the charm.


 
Welcome! And congrats!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hi! I'm Rachel. I am currently a freshman at Western Kentucky University. I used to post a ton on the teen board back in my high school days, but I've finally managed to move on over to the college board. I plan on applying for the college program soon! I can't wait to get to know all of you.


----------



## jmaycheer2012

Hey guys my name is Jessie. I am 19 and I love disney. Ive been going to disney world ever since i was 3( i think were about to go on our 35th trip in april). I use to cheer and dance. At one of the cheer gyms I cheered at we would go to UCA which took place in the Wide world of of sports and at the Indiana Jones. My dance teams almost made it to worlds which also took place at those same two Locations. It has always been a dream of mine to preform in the Lion King. I really miss the tarzan show a whole lot because i also wanted to prefrm in that too.


----------



## captainjanesparrow

Hey my name is Beth and Im 28. I will be working as a concierge for the Spring Advantage 2013 college program. If anyone else is checking in on the 4th and wants to meet up for check in let me know


----------



## Musings

captainjanesparrow said:


> Hey my name is Beth and Im 28. I will be working as a concierge for the Spring Advantage 2013 college program. If anyone else is checking in on the 4th and wants to meet up for check in let me know



What time are you lining up?


----------



## captainjanesparrow

I am trying to figure that out! Everyone says the lines are rediculous so I would think at least 8:45am or so!


----------



## cdoles

hi there! i'm casey! i'm 21 and i'm a spring 2012 alum. i am applying for fall 2013 and if i get in again i will be ecstatic! for the people who are wondering what time to get to check in...if you don't want vista get there EARLY, and i mean EARLY. for my program early was 6am. this season it seems that most people are getting there by 4am! crazy, i know..but the things you do for the apartment you want.


----------



## xoxoKissLina

Hi everyone!
My name is Kim, but people call me by Lien(middle name) or Lina(nickname). I am 23 going to be 24 this August! (whoo whoo). I am hoping to graduate this upcoming summer with my Accounting and Business Admin degrees and a minor in management. My group of friends and I have a place for Disney in our hearts. I was able to spend m 21st birthday at Disneyworld with my best friends. Ever since I found out about the DCP I've been dying to apply and work at BBB. I applied last spring for for 2012, but was unable to attend. I decided to apply the semester before I graduated that way I can enjoy the program even more. I hope to also be able to apply for the professional internship in the accounting area or management. Best of luck to everyone whose applying and a big applause for those who've been able to experience it.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Hi everyone!! 

I'm Sarah..I'm 22 and a Disney addict..haha arent we all though! I am hoping to be able to do the program this Fall. My phone interview is Friday morning!!  So fingers crossed!! 
I found out about the program in 2010 right after I graduated and I have been so excited to do it...Soon as I read about it I was just obsessed with finding everything about it. I am graduating this spring with my AA so its perfect time for me to do it before I start working on my Bach.

Cdoles: Lol I know..it seems every semester the line gets earlier..I know when I first started reading about it I thought i'd have to get there around 7-8..but now i'm thinking like 4am...I really want Chatham!!

I live about an hour from Disney...so getting a hotel would be dumb..but convincing my mom to drive to Disney at like 3-4am will be scary

Wishing the best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## MegCasey

Hello!

My name is Meg, and I'm applying for the 2013 fall semester of the Disney College Program. I'm currently attending Savannah College of Art and Design, where I am majoring in Sequential Art. My phone interview is on Wednesday next week and I've spent the last few days trying to prepare for it, haha! 

I'm really hoping to do the DCP because I absolutely love Disney, and I'm hoping that it would be a good way to get my foot in the door for an Imagineering internship. I took a very selective Imagineering course last year in Disney World, and ever since it's been my dream job! 

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better, and good luck to everyone else who is applying!


----------



## TheGreatMazzu

I figure that this is a good enough place as any to introduce myself... my name is Matt, and I, too, am attending Savannah College of Art and Design, but I'm majoring in Animation. Additionally, I am an Army veteran of 6 years - did 1 tour in Iraq. But enough about that xD

I applied for the Fall 2013 program just as soon as the applications opened up... I took care of my web interview on the same day, and my phone interview was... the Monday before last, and I think I did a pretty good job :> I still have another cool week and 1/2 (at least) before I find out anything, though. 

Anyways, that's my introduction ^_^ I'm doing a YouTube vlog to chronicle my experiences with the college program, so if you want to check it out, it's under TheGreatMazzu. Anything else, you can just private message me, I guess xD


----------



## MegCasey

Hi Matt, it's great to see another Scaddie applying for the program! I'm doing custodial in the fall program this year, I hope to see you down there as well!


----------



## ItsAllen

Heya all. 
My name is Allen, I'm 18 and live in North Carolina! Go wolfpack 
I currently attend a 2 year college and hope to transfer to NCSU to major in business administration. I hope to participate in the DCP in January of 2014. I'm delaying my application due to a Europe trip that I have planned in May. However, I am completely ecstatic at the idea of me participating in such a magical experience at Walt Disney


----------



## OneSong316

Hi urrbody! My name is Krysta. I'm 24, currently a senior at Florida Atlantic University in South FL about 4 hrs away from WDW! I'm finishing up my double major in Fine Art Graphic Design/Elementary Education. 

I applied in February for the DCP Fall Advantage 2013. 37 days and 2 pending emails later I still wait. My future DH also applied (and was accepted! Yay!), and we're hoping to move up to Orlando together in May.

Good luck to everyone who applied, I hope to see all of you up there in a few months!


----------



## katiek143

Hi everyone! I'm Katie. :] 

I'll be moving down to Orlando in late August to participate in the WDWCP fall season working attractions! I'm so excited.

I'm a 21 year old University student in the western mountains of NC. I'm an aspiring police officer studying criminal justice and history. I love nature, writing, and friendly people. My fiancé and I are both Disney fanatics and he's applying for the CP as well- we're hopeful he gets in but he'll be moving down with me either way.  

I can't to meet everyone!


----------



## aluke

Hi everyone! 
I'm Alina.  I used to post on Disboards (particularly the teen board) a lot when I was in middle school & early high school, and have since, sadly, forgotten my username/password.
But I'm 19, go to school in the cold, cold state of Minnesota, and love Disney very much.


----------



## lego606

Hey  I'm Jon, 18, and I go to school at SUNY Albany (also a cold, cold state). 

I'm doing Attractions for the fall at Disneyland (super excited!). I applied the first day, interviewed on the first Tuesday it was open and got accepted a week later . 

I love Disney (as I'm sure everyone on this board does LOL) and my dream (feasible) job would probably be VP of a park or a resort.


----------



## weegee91

Hey everyone... it's my first post! Yay!
My name is CJ and I post on a bunch of sites, usually as weegee91 but (for those of you general theme park fans) I am the ghosts on Theme Park Review. Anyway I love all theme parks but Disneyland is by far my favorite theme park, which is pretty good for me considering I live 20 minutes away. I am currently a junior at Cal State Fullerton(GO TITANS) and am a communications major. Apart from Disney I love music, particularly punk and ska but a bit of everything besides EDM which I despise. I am also on the speech and debate team at Cal State Fullerton! Anyway, this place seems cool, so you'll probably see quite a bit of me!


----------



## jillybean0123

Hi everyone!

I'm Jillian. I'm 25 years old and studying respiratory therapy at Rose State College in Oklahoma. I'm an alum of the Disney College Program, spring 2008. I was an attractions cast member at Big Thunder Mountain (putting an Okie in Frontierland, not stereotypical at all.) Now that I'm home, I am a Campus Representative for the University of Oklahoma. I am absolutely Disney crazy and have been to WDW probably 25 times. I just wanted to say hello and maybe meet some fellow Disney nuts!


----------



## sarewil

Hi everyone,
My name is Sarah and I am from a city close to Cleveland Ohio. I was just accepted for Fall Advantage for QSF&B. My arrival date is May 27th 2013. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## mhuggy

My name is Meghan. I am 21 years old. I was just accepted for the the fall program as a lifeguard. I arrive August 19th and could not be more excited!


----------



## mhuggy

Hello! My name is Meghan. I am 21 and was just accepted into the Fall '13 College Program as a lifeguard. I check in August 19th and could not be more excited!


----------



## Babe259

Hi!

My name is Andrea. I am a 20 year old junior (soon to be senior) attending Western Illinois University! I am an elementary education major. I will be attending my third Disney cruise is about 2 weeks. Finals are this week and then the cruise! I can't be more excited!!


----------



## FairyGodGirlie

Howdy! My name is Rachel and I'm 24. I currently live in Northern IL and I am a former student at Rock Valley College. I was a merchandise CP during fall 2007 and worked at World of Disney in Downtown Disney. I lived in Vista Way and loved it! (I don't get why people hate on VW so much) I work as a dog groomer in training at present and hope to open my own shop on the Space Coast in FL when I'm prepared enough so that I can be close to Disney again. I also plan on having a Disney wedding and have been putting money aside for it for about 3 years now! I highly recommend the DCP because it was a truly magical and transformative experience for me.


----------



## heartmuffin

Hello all! I've been lurking for a while and figured I should start posting...

I'm Caitlin and I'm 24. I did the WDWCP Jan 2012-Jan 2013 in Merchandise at the BoardWalk. I loved it so much that I can't wait to go back for another program in 2014 (and maybe stay on for longer!)


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hi! I'm Rachel, I am 19 and got accepted into the the fall 2013 program! I am doing quick service and moving down August 12! I am so excited for this opportunity! I used to be very active on the teen board from like 8th grade and throughout high school but I took a break from the boards. I'm back now and I want to get to know some people who are going to be doing the program this fall! Get to know me


----------



## Bree89

Never been to the college side of the boards so I figured i'd take a looksie lol.  I'm Britney(Bree), I'm 24 and I'm a senior communication studies major at at a local college here in Augusta. I've only been to WDW once (2010), but my boyfriend and I plan on returning next year!  I'm a big fan of Disney movies and characters(probably the only person in my family that is lol) and I hope to share fun times with yall


----------



## DisneyMarv

mhuggy said:


> Hello! My name is Meghan. I am 21 and was just accepted into the Fall '13 College Program as a lifeguard. I check in August 19th and could not be more excited!



what resort  did you get the lifeguard position for ?


----------



## jobro912

You don't find out your work location until you arrive.


----------



## DisneyMarv

jobro912 said:


> You don't find out your work location until you arrive.



i see they let you know i guess at the casting agency ?


----------



## mandyyyrose

I'm Amanda. I'm 18, and I guess I'm not techinicallyyyy a college kid yet, I'll be starting in the fall. I am attending IUP for Business and Marketing, and DCP has been my dream since 7th grade...so crossing my fingers for it to happen in the spring or next fall.


----------



## LibbyLovesDisney

mandyyyrose said:


> I'm Amanda. I'm 18, and I guess I'm not techinicallyyyy a college kid yet, I'll be starting in the fall. I am attending IUP for Business and Marketing, and DCP has been my dream since 7th grade...so crossing my fingers for it to happen in the spring or next fall.



Hey! Totally not trying to sound creepy or anything, but IUP - as in Indiana University of PA?!
I go to Cal-U, & I am applying for the Spring as well! That'd be pretty cool if we both got accepted since we're from around the same area-ish!


----------



## LibbyLovesDisney

Hey y'all! My name is Libby, I'm from PA, & plan on applying for Spring 2014, hopefully the advantage! I am a Disney die hard. Disney has been a huge part of my life for as long as I can remember. It has been my dream to work for this wonderful company & I'm hoping the DCP can begin opening those doors for me! I am currently majoring in Communication, however I am probably changing to Business!


----------



## mandyyyrose

LibbyLovesDisney said:


> Hey! Totally not trying to sound creepy or anything, but IUP - as in Indiana University of PA?!
> I go to Cal-U, & I am applying for the Spring as well! That'd be pretty cool if we both got accepted since we're from around the same area-ish!


Yes! Yay PA people!


----------



## DisDancerina

Hey! I'm Dani and even though I'm going to a community college right now, I'm going to Arizona State University (ASU) in the spring (most likely!)! Studying journalism and mass communications at the Walter Cronkite School of Journalism and I could not be more excited to get started!

I'm an absolute Disney nut (obviously) and am a D23 Charter Member and have gone to every expo so far.. I'm headed to the one in August this year, too! 

I'm definitely considering doing college program in the future; either interning or in the parks! I guess we'll see where it takes me!


----------



## cathyb93

Hey everyone!
I'm Cathy, 19 and from Australia. I'm currently studying Spanish, US Studies and a few other random subjects. 
I'm really hoping to participate in the Cultural Exchange Program next year, or eventually work at Disney if that doesn't work out. I have a friend starting that program in a few months and I'm so excited for her!


----------



## bballgrl32

Hey everyone! I'm Jess and I'm 24. I did the program this past fall of 2012 and thinking of doing another one because I miss it so much, and I worked quick service in magic kingdom at stands west. mostly liberty square in sleepy!


----------



## softball chick

Hi! I'm Kelly and I'm currently a sophomore studying Secondary Education and Math. I used to be pretty active on the Teen Boards (in the days of The Random Thread, among others) so it's different coming over to the College side! I have always dreamed of doing the CP and was actually planning to apply for Spring 2014 but because of opportunities I received on campus I just can't leave this year. So here's hoping for a later time when it will fit in with everything going on here. (I'll be the first to start getting pumped for Fall 2016!)


----------



## giai

Hey, everyone! I'm Dez, and I'm a Sequential Art major at SCAD, in my Junior-Senior year (stuck between both). I'm going to be doing the DCP Spring Advantage in 2014 in attractions. I love this board and I signed up because I figured after so many years lurking, I want to get to know you guys better and talk to you! If you're doing Spring Advantage, please message me! I would LOVE to make new friends to hang out with during our program and find some people to go to the parks with!


----------



## princessariel13

Hey y'all! I'm Tiffany. I'm 22 and graduating college in December.  I just got my acceptance letter! I will be doing the DCP Spring 2014! I will be an attractions cast member. Looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## caseyyy

Hello I'm Casey I'm a early childhood major and a free lance photographer. I'm 22 and will be doing the spring advantage for 2014! I'll be a photo pass photographer!! Looking for roomMates!


----------



## jonac1993

I'm Jonathan, 20, working on my BBA in accounting at Point University in West Point, Georgia. I'm working in merchandise SP 14. I am so excited! I have been obsessed with Disney since I was little. The first Disney movie I saw was The Lion King, and I've seen it and Hercules enough times to quote them both verbatim. I'm a big grammar Nazi, I love history of warfare and Greek and Roman mythology. I'm obsessed with Star Wars and have been for the past 8 years. I'm a Christian from a Church of Christ background, but contrary to most beliefs, I do not think I'm better than anybody because of it. 
My favorite movies (Disney and non-Disney) are Lion King, Hercules, all four Pirates movies, all except the second Harry Potter movie, all except the first Star Wars movie, all of the Avengers' movies, Pitch Perfect, The Perks of Being a Wallflower, and Les Miserables.
Favorite books are Perks of Being a Wallflower, the Percy Jackson series, Harry Potter, all of the Star Wars books and the Left Behind series. 
My favorite video games are Halo 1-3, Pokémon, most Star Wars games, and the Sid Meyer's Civilization series.
I like swimming, reading, video games, and writing.
Can't wait to meet everyone from SP 14!


----------



## bfsports10

Hi!

My name is Brandon and I'm 19.  We just moved here from MN and I just got a job at Epcot doing F&B.  I haven't applied for the college program yet but I hope to soon.  I look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## GuilleCummings

I'm Guillermo 30, from Puerto Rico, currently attending Full Sail via their Online program and doing my bachelors in Graphic Design. I'm also an intern with WWE managing Social Media for their NXT brand that is based in Orlando. I've never worked for Disney, but Disney is the reason I went into art and am in the process to find out if I make the 2014 Spring PI for Graphic Design.


----------



## Miss Disney

Hi.  I'm Missy.  I'm a college freshman from Baltimore MD studying Business Administration with a minor in marketing.  I hope to work for Disney someday, possibly as a manager or in their marketing department.  

I am going to WDW in January with my best friend.  First time without parents!


----------



## BobbyT

My name is Bobby. I'm currently a senior in college studying culinary arts and a former CP. (C for culinary )


----------



## Gracie94

Hey guys, Im Grace.
Currently living in New Mexico and studying Physical Therapy at UNM. Im 19 and have loved Disney my entire life! My parents have DVC so we are constantly taking trips to Disney. Im trying to get into the DCP for fall of 2014. Im trying to get hospitality or lifegaurding. Love meeting more people who love Disney too !!


----------



## awilliams1109

Hello there everyone! I'm Ashley and I have been accepted into the Disney college program for fall 2014! I'm currently attending Saddleback College and I'm majoring in English with a minor in film. I'm 20 years old and I have no idea what else to say. BUT I'M SO EXCITED FOR THE DCP!!!!!


----------



## abacque

Hey! I'm Alex, 22, english major with a minor in Art History-- GRADUATING IN MAY FROM LSU!!!!!! 

Got accepted into the WDWDCP for the Fall 2014!!!!!!!!! Will arrive in Orlando in August for merchandising!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to meet everyone there!!!!!!!


----------



## hlw0309

Hello everyone! My name is Hayden, and I was accepted for Fall '14 as a Merchandiser! I am from Kennebunk, Maine, and am graduating from Lasell College in May with a BS in Psychology. Can't wait to get started!!


----------



## DCPChrisRL

Hey Im Chris 21, From Maryland. This will be my first time participating in the program. I dont know if I know anyone yet but if anyone else is interest in get acquainted just let me know.


----------



## loveleigh

Hi! My name is Leigh. I participated in my first program during the Fall Advantage 2012. I worked at the Animal Kingdom Lodge as front desk cashier, curbside arrival greeter, and runner. I'm kind of studying music, but I'm always questioning what I want to do with my life. I'm hoping to maybe do another program in the spring.


----------



## MERMAIDchar

Hello everyone!

Well, I am a little late on this as I have been posting for  while, but have not come to this thread...Any who...

I am Charlene and am originally from CA, but am studying photography and graphic design in HI.  I got accepted for Fall Advantage at WDW as a Photopass Photographer.  I arrive June 9th and am looking for some nice friends to hang in the parks with and possibly a nice roommate (preferably one, but I could do three more)...that will be in Wellness with no alcohol issues.  

Happy to meet everyone officially!


----------



## disneyisawesome07

Hi I'm Rachel  I'm still figuring out what I really want to do with my life, even though I'm 20 already. I love Disney, art, photography, and baking.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

disneyisawesome07 said:


> I'm still figuring out what I really want to do with my life, even though I'm 20 already.



I'm in my 30's* and still haven't figured it out.  (I have a job that I mostly enjoy, and it pays the bills, but for various reasons, I'm looking around at other options ... some of which are related to what I studied in school, some are not)

(* it makes me feel old to say that)


----------



## MERMAIDchar

disneyisawesome07 said:


> Hi I'm Rachel  I'm still figuring out what I really want to do with my life, even though I'm 20 already. I love Disney, art, photography, and baking.



Nice to meet you Rachel!

I'm 20 and know what I want to do in life one day and then the next day, I question my thoughts, lol.  No worries!  I do love Disney just like you and am majoring in Graphic Design and  really enjoy photography!

I also like baking...even though I may not be the best, but I love eating my baking after!


----------



## svh12

Hi everyone! I'm Sarah! I'm 22 and a college program alum! I was in merchandise (spring 12') & vacation planning (spring 13').   I'm in school studying communication/public relations.

I'm excited to meet you all and would love to help answer any questions about the CP :]


----------



## court9008

I'm kinda late to this board (I've been posting for a while). My name is Courtney and I'm 22. I'm studying fashion and public relations. I went to WDW for the first time to celebrate my 21st birthday. I'm hoping on making another trip during the holidays either this year or next year.


----------



## mjhannaf

Hi everyone, I'm Mike. I'm a year out of college and my wife and I are moving to the Disney area soon. 

Every time I go to Disney I have to search for Hidden Mickey's (thus the signature). Can't wait to join the discussion!


----------



## DisIvyCo

Hi everyone!

My name is Sarah and I am 19, I am currently going to enroll into college for Hospitality, Travel and Tourism. and then go into the Disney College Program and work my way up to doing Adventures by Disney.


----------



## MonorailWDI

Hey, I'm Clarissa! And I'm almost 18 a freshman in College out at Montana State University. Hoping to go into Architecture and eventually work my way into Walt Disney Imagineering! Until then, I'm going to apply for Spring DCP 2015 out at WDW.


----------



## scarscar93

Hi, I'm Catherine. I'm 20, going into my junior year of college. I'm majoring in English and plan to ultimately earn an MFA in fiction writing.

Not sure if I still want to do DCP (it was a dream of mine in high school) at some point in the near future but living two hours away from WDW on its own has been pretty rad.


----------



## PrincessKaty94

Hey everyone, I'm Katy! I'm 20 and majoring in Public Communications! Hoping to do the Spring 2015 DCP


----------



## spartankid34

Hi all!
My name is Jamie, and I'm 25, looking into going back to school for culinary arts. Previously, I've graduated with a bachelors degree in Elementary Education. Unfortunately, the lack of jobs has become frustrating and I need a change...might as well while I'm still fairly young!

Anyway, looking ahead, I'd love to participate in the college program and/or the culinary program


----------



## DHPmagic

Hi everyone! I'm majoring in industrial engineering. Count me in with the dreamers- Disney Engineering is my "dream job"! I'm hoping to apply for the DCP soon, and hopefully I'll be able to apply for some internships in the future as well. We're heading to WDW in a few days and we booked the "Dining with an Imagineer" lunch- needless to say I'm freaking out! Glad to be a part of such a friendly community.


----------



## AllisonLeslie

Hi  I'm Allison. I've participated in two CPs working at cosmic rays as a cashier and then as a character attendant. Currently I am still with the company as a seasonal attendant cast member. 

I teach high school full time but am also in graduate school for industrial engineering with the hopes of someday working with the Disney IE team at WDW.


----------



## Dunnb5

Hi Everyone!
My name is Bethany, I am 20 years old. Im currently not school, because of loan problems. Im an annual passholder and im living in Miami, Fl, so I got to Disney pretty often! Ive gone to Disney almost every year. Hoping to be able to meet up with people at WDW!


----------



## djm08150

Hi Everyone,

My name is Dan, I'm a WDW CP from SA2010; Monorail Host. I live back in NY again on Long Island.

Pretty new to DISboards, but looking forward to sharing my knowledge and learning from all of you.


----------



## burnsjor

I applied for the spring advantage program a couple days ago. During this time I was supposed to be attending central washington university but unfortunately because of some classes issues I had to transfer to a community college near my house where I am now take 16 credits. How do I go about fixing this on my application? Are they going to call central washington university to
discuss my enrollment? Did I completely ruin my chances?


----------



## jwhyit

I think if you contact the DCP and just let them know what you had changed there shouldn't be any problem. Plus, you're still enrolled in college classes so you should be good!


----------



## laurenburnett

Hey! I'm Lauren 18. And I'm applying for the 2015 spring advantage program. I just want to see who all is gonna be there at the same time!


----------



## hayleym

I'm Hayley! I'm 20 years old, currently at the University of Tennessee-Knoxville. I'm a junior majoring in sociology with a minor in elementary education. I have the most incredible job teaching gymnastics to children aged 3-12 years old. I have been to Walt Disney World over 80 times (the next trip is in December!!)


----------



## DCPChristie

Hello everyone!

My name is Christie, I'm 20 years old. I'll be working Quick Service Food and Beverage this spring! 

Wow, this is great! I see a few other teachers doing the Spring DCP program this year!  I'm currently and studying for teaching English as a second language (I love me some sassy children). I'm very excited to be doing the program with all of you! See you real soon!


----------



## eccentric

Hi everyone!

My name is Aviva. My role will be Merchandise in 2015 at Disney World.


----------



## AnnaMeara

Hello everyone I'm Anna, I'm 20 and I am studying Marketing and Fashion Merchandising at Montclair State University in New Jersey. Im from Toms River, NJ and I go to WDW at least twice a year. I plan on applying to the DCP for the fall of 2015. I hope I can meet a lot of people that I can share this new experience with!!


----------



## BriarRose10

Hey y'all!

I'm Jada! I'm 20 years old and a current sophomore at the University of Georgia and a sister of Delta Gamma sorority. I'm majoring in Animation with hopes of fulfilling my dream of being a Disney animator some day! I'm also applying for the Fall 2015 DCP at WDW this spring! 

I'm so excited to get to know y'all!


----------



## kiltclan

Hey there everybody!

My name is Marci, I'm turning 25 in almost 1 month. I was a WDW CP in Spring of 2008 working Main Street Ops and was one of the opening cast of TST before i was forced to self-term thanks to a broken foot.
 I'm a Miami native and am studying costuming for the theater and hope to find myself back in the World for a Costume Design professional internship sooner rather than later!

I've just joined the Disboards recently and hope to spend lots of time chatting, getting to know yall and having fun!!


----------



## rgirk90

Hello everyone! My name is Rich, and I participated in the College Program in the Fall of 2013. During that time, I worked Merchandise in Hollywood Studios! 

If anyone has anyone questions, I will be glad to answer them!


----------



## tcheshire94

Hi everyone! I'm Tabitha, I'm 20 and a cc student from Boston. Applying for the fall 2015 dcp in wdw! Disney means a lot to me and my family, especially me and my sister. So excited for the process!


----------



## Vanessa

Hi, My name is Vanessa i'm from Livonia Michigan. I am currency at Madonna university studying Hospitality and Tourism management. I am still waiting to hear back if i got accepted for the DCP. I am patiently (OK, not really, more like anxiously)  waiting. I had my phone interview 3 weeks ago, and my dashboard still says "In progress"


----------



## Dr.Pluto

Hi everyone! My name is Will and I'm a long time dis vet but I have been inactive for many years now. I am currently attending Arkansas State University and will be a CP member in the fall season. I am studying history and plan on being a collections specialist in a museum or maybe even a teacher. Still haven't decided. As for the program, I was lucky enough to be accepted on my first try and will be working merchandise. I hope that I get to meet some of you soon and look forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## speavy3

Hello! I know this is an old thread but just happy to be here! My name is Sarah and I am (almost) 24 years old. Of all of my friends, I am known as the crazy Disney fan. For the past 3 years, I have worked at a company dressing as Disney look-alike princesses for childrens' birthday parties. I graduated Dec 2013 from Kennsaw State University in Ga with a degree in theater performance studies. Now that I am living in Florida, I'm looking to make some Disney loving friends who want to become park-visiting buddies! I've been to WDW 5 times and intend to make that number so much higher this summer with my AP!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Hey everyone, i'm Hannah and i'm 21 years old! I'm doing the DCP this summer/ fall and I cannot wait!! I'm in Attractions.


----------



## Mike Dolinar

When is everyone moving in? I'm Mike and am 25. Graduating in May and moving in at the end of May.


----------



## softball chick

Hi All - I'm Kelly, an old time participant on the Teen Board who finally had time to graduate up to the College Board.  I'm a junior studying Secondary Education and Math, and I think calling me obsessed with Disney would be an understatement. The wing I am an RA on this semester is Disney themed, I'm currently working on a huge final project for a math class all about Disney World wait times, and all my friends know to come to me for any Disney info.  I will be doing my student teaching next fall and then hopefully will be in WDW for the DCP for Spring '16.


----------



## ChristinaMarie023

Hey guys, I'm Christina! 22 years young, majoring in Psychology, and hoping to participate in the Fall 2016 DCP! Though I'm living in Utah now, I was born and raised just a couple hours from WDW and have been countless times so that's my ideal location for the program. Like most of you, I also eat, sleep, and breathe Disney. It's nice to be among my own kind and not have to keep my Disney side lowkey (though my 60th DLR phone case gives me away on most occasions before I even speak)!


----------



## anthonyDCP

Hi everyone! I'm Anthony, 18 years old, and I'm hoping to do the Disney College Program in the fall of 2016! I've lived in upstate New York my entire life, and I've been obsessed with Disney the entire time too. When I found about the DCP, I knew RIGHT then that it was something that I had to do. I'm currently a freshman at a community college 15 minutes from my home with a general major as of right now. I am SO excited for the DCP, I think about it every day and I have just a few months before I begin the application process - AHH! So excited to be surrounded by a bunch of people who love Disney as much as I do!


----------



## vigneshrock

My career goal is to work very hard and striving to achieve to be best I can be in my career and also to grow professionally by learning from the organization and giving my best.


----------



## KkBb

Hi, I'm a 20 year old Canadian that is majoring in marketing. I've been to Disneyland twice, and WDW once. I'm going back to WDW in 30 days, with one night in the Castle. I've applied to the Cultural Rep program, and I'm waiting somewhat patiently for an answer.


----------



## Seashells4days

Hellloo! My name is Gabriela I'm 19 and majoring in early childhood education to become a preschool teacher!  I am currently "in progress" for the DCP spring 2016, hoping to hear something back soon and would love to meet other people!


----------



## Disneykidsdad

KkBb said:


> Hi, I'm a 20 year old Canadian that is majoring in marketing. I've been to Disneyland twice, and WDW once. I'm going back to WDW in 30 days, with one night in the Castle. I've applied to the Cultural Rep program, and I'm waiting somewhat patiently for an answer.


How are you getting to stay in the castle?


----------



## WDW_Freak

Seashells4days said:


> Hellloo! My name is Gabriela I'm 19 and majoring in early childhood education to become a preschool teacher!  I am currently "in progress" for the DCP spring 2016, hoping to hear something back soon and would love to meet other people!



Hi Guys!  My name is Justin and I to applied.  I am 21, a Sociology Major and currently "in progress" as well.  Anyone else still waiting?  I am so anxious and wanna know if others are in my boat!
- Justin


----------



## Seashells4days

WDW_Freak said:


> Hi Guys!  My name is Justin and I to applied.  I am 21, a Sociology Major and currently "in progress" as well.  Anyone else still waiting?  I am so anxious and wanna know if others are in my boat!
> - Justin


I am still in progress for spring 2016 and the wait is killing me!


----------



## WDW_Freak

Seashells4days said:


> I am still in progress for spring 2016 and the wait is killing me!



At least we can be anxious together!


----------



## BabyBeazle

Seashells4days said:


> I am still in progress for spring 2016 and the wait is killing me!


If you want to know a possible reason why, it's because housing is extremely tight for space right now because of Shanghai trainees! I was offered a place on the Cultural Representative Program 2 weeks ago and that was after a 9 month wait. CPs who are extending are being told to find housing outside of disney... it's crazy. There's a backlog in offering international positions due to the housing issue as it is a visa requirement that us guys HAVE to live in disney housing, so it may be effecting DCP applicants too.


----------



## WDW_Freak

Interesting... i'm willing to live off Disney property... no problem with me... not like they know that or can ask us that... still waiting


----------



## EarsAndTiaras

Hi everyone!  My name is Mimi & I just started my third year (out of five, most likely) at NYU. I'm considering the DCP for Spring 2017, so I guess I'm a little early. Until it's my turn, I'll just be creepily spying on all of your posts to see what I'm in for.


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

Hello everyone! My name is Jake. I'm currently a Junior in college. I'm considering the DCP in 2017, but I'm still naive of how the program works. So I hope I can learn as much as I can here!


----------



## Courfeyrac

Hi everybody!  I'm Juliette, and I'm currently a college Freshman studying Communications with a concentration in Advertising.  I'm also hoping to do the DCP for SA 2017!


----------



## NotZacHoward

Hey everyone! My name is Zac and I am a junior at Southeast Missouri State University and I am studying Advertising/Public Relations with a minor in marketing management. I am hoping to do the DCP for FA this year! I have been to DW about 10 times and on DCL about 5 times. I Live breath and die disney just like the rest of you!


----------



## EasyRider16

Although I haven't been accepted yet, I guess I'll go ahead and introduce myself as well! My name is Andrew, and I've applied to the Fall 2016 DCP. I am a senior studying psychology at a small private school in the Northeast, but I was born and raised in Orlando, so Disney has been apart of my life since birth. Can't wait to keep following the college board as more people start getting accepted and the dates get closer!


----------



## Orreed

Hello! My name is Olivia. I'm currently a seasonal cast member doing qsfb at Magic Kingdom! I attend University of North Texas as a hospitality major.


----------



## snicole96

Hello everybody! My name is Sydney. I am 18 years old and a freshman studying nursing at the University of Washington. I am currently in submission for the Fall 2016 DCP but am hopeful to get my WBI soon! I love everything Disney!


----------



## pucknasty

yooo! my name is Ashley. I'm 22. I work at a local childrens museum here at home. my parents worked at disney back in the day. i just applied for DCP Fall 2016! hoping to meet people on here and network with you guys!


----------



## RRRachDCP

Hi! I'm Rachel, age 19. I'm currently studying English Language and Communication with Creative Writing at the University of Hertfordshire (in my 1st year). 

I'm a huge Disney nerd (obviously) and have literally grown up with it!

I'm also a dancer and aspiring writer, with a few novels in the work that hopefully will be finished...at some point.

I've been to WDW twice (just over 100 days until trip 2) and DLP more times than I can remember!

I'm hopefully applying to the DCP to start in June 2017, so if anyone can help me out with that I'd be forever appreciative!!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Hi, everyone! I've been on the Teen Boards for a long time but due to present circumstances, I figured it was high time I introduced myself here. My name's Elisah, and I'm a freshman theatre major! (not freshman for much longer though!!!) 

I'm gonna be working at Disney World this SUMMER for a unique opportunity. It's not exactly the DCP, but I'll be working with people doing Fall Advantage. It's just for the summer, and I'll be living about fifteen minutes away with people on my own trip. It's kind of hard to explain, it's through a different organization that partners with Disney. But yeah, I'll be working in Food Service in the Magic Kingdom, and beyond that, I won't know more details until I get down there. 

As you can probably imagine, I am... JUST the tiniest bit excited! Also, I've never been to WDW before!!! I've been to DL in Cali nine times now, but never to Orlando, and I'm freaking out just a little bit. 

More facts about me.... I'm a writer (I've written two novels, one of which I'm currently rewriting), I'm a musician (I play ukulele and piano and also kinda sing a little bit), I'm an artist, I love drawing, especially cartooning, and theatre and acting is my life. I would love to ultimately be able to perform or voice act for Disney in the future. Or even write and direct my own show (like Alex Hirsch!) 

Well, I guess I've rambled on a lot now, I'm excited to poke around the College Board, and get even more pumped for the summer!! Feel free to message me or chat, I love talking to people! (and I love talking in general....)


----------



## Irish_Mike

Figure I should finally do an introduction post.

Hey all, I'm Michael/Mike, and I'm currently a Journalism and Political Science major at SUNY New Paltz - a small liberal arts school in the Hudson Valley region of New York. I've been to Disney over eight times, with the most recent being this past November with the rest of my family. Favorite character is Stitch (as you can probably tell), and yeah. That's about all

I am also a Disney College Program Alumni - I participated in the Spring Advantage program last year (2015) and worked at Animal Kingdom, outdoor vending. Feel free to send me a message if you have any questions about the application process, interviews, or just what it's like.


----------



## Star Wars Girl

Hi.  New here, I'm on other Disney Boards, but figured I should make an introduction.  

I'm Missy.  I'm a senior Business Administration major at a small private school in Maryland.  I'll be graduating in December, and I turn 21 on Friday. I've been to WDW...a few times, and my third time to DL will be in June. I've also been to Aulani and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort (my parents are DVC members)

I play piano, I've been reteaching myself violin after years of not being able to play, and I'm teaching myself viola.  I'm also a soprano in my school's choir.   Puedo hablar español.

Happy to be here!  Love that there's a dedicated spot for college students.


----------



## H.Lipps

Hey all, I'm Hannah! 

I go to University of St. Thomas in Minnesota. I am a junior double major in environmental science and biology. I am the captain of the cheerleading team at my school and an environmental intern at a large energy company. 

I've been to WDW around 8 times and fall more in love every time I go. My hope is to visit all of the parks in my lifetime! My favorite character is Rapunzel because she is so driven and spunky. My favorite ride is the Haunted Mansion because it is just classic Disney. It is nice to finally be in a community that my age and understands my deep love for Disney.

Best wishes


----------



## Pls Stand Clear

Hi everyone! I just joined!

My name is Danielle, and I just graduated with a degree in Interaction Design this month! I don't really know if this qualifies me for the college boards anymore, but I figured I'd post anyway. I live in Chicago and love all things Disney.

I've visited WDW 5-6 times and Disneyland once. I've got a huge love for Epcot as well as its surrounding resorts. I have too many favorite characters to count, but if I had to narrow them down to three, they'd be Mike Wazowski, Max Goof, and Snow White! I joined this site because I need a community to discuss Disney with that really understands and are maybe even close to my age. This year I applied for the fall DCP and some PIs which did not end up working out, but I've not given up hope for the future. While my dreams to work for Disney are currently on the backburner, I may apply for the DCP or some Professional Internships in the next round as I do have one chance left after graduating.
That's all I've got to say for now! I really hope to be active on these boards and am excited to discuss Disney with you all


----------



## KkBb

Hey everyone, my name is Katelyn (Katy) and I am starting in the cultural representative program at WDW in October. I've been to twice to both WDW and DL. I am a fourth year marketing major student, so I'll be finishing up here soon and I'm excited to be spending a year down in WDW!


----------



## PrincessLily_

Hi there

I'm a brand new member on these boards, my name is Lily and I'm from the UK. I'm currently at a professional performing arts college studying Dance and Musical Theatre in London but I'm originally from Leeds (which is in Yorkshire, the North of England). 

I'm a hugeeee Disney fan, I love everything Disney! I've been to Disneyland Paris twice and Walt Disney World 5 times, the last time being last Summer. I love everything about going to Orlando, really I just love the US in general haha.

Aside from that I'm into health and fitness, travelling, reading and music!

I'm excited to speak to like minded people who love Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Cali_Sparrow

Hey all!

I'm Sara, a Fall 2016 Professional Intern at Disney's Animal Kingdom Veterinary Hospital. I'll be living at Falcon Square. I watch a lot of DCP videos because the processes seem pretty similar. If anyone has questions about how PI's are different from DCP, send me a PM and I'll try to get you some answers!

If you are curious about my background and how I was accepted for this role:
I graduated on May 14th with an A.S. in Animal Health Technology (Veterinary Technician) and before that I earned a B.S. in Animal Science with a focus in large animal and equine medicine. I also volunteered with a wild parrot organization and several other animal organizations. I interned with an Equine mobile veterinary clinic, an emergency hospital, and an equine dental specialty. I am obsessed with horses, and they are my favorite patients to work with, but I also love pocket pets like rats, hamsters, and other small critters. I'll be studying for my board exams to become a Registered Veterinary Technician (CA title) during my program.

In my spare time I like to play tennis, paddle board, read books, and sew. I collect dinosaur figurines and am somewhat of an "armchair Paleontologist", if you will! I think the most exciting part about working at DAK is that they have Dinoland USA! I have not been since 2005, so I'm excited to ride Expedition Everest (which was under construction last time I visited) and to see all the new night-time attractions.

I can't wait to meet other PI's and CP's!


----------



## Taylor/Kate

I am Taylor 20 and i new to disboards and i am thinking about going to college in journalism. I am a big Disney parks fan and have been so many times i cant count, and I am an annual passholder, and I am going back in July. I like watching movies, anime, Youtube videos, and playing video games. Also i am pretty much an expert on the Disney resort hotels.


----------



## SummerTwentyOne

Hi Everyone! My name is Cree, I'm 20 from Sussex, UK. I'll be taking part in the Cultural Rep program Autumn 2016-2017. I'll be working in the UK Pav in Merchandise! A big Disney fan (Obviously) yet I've only visited WDW twice... back when Skyway was still in operation in 1998/1999! DLP in 2007/2009/2010. At the moment I'm helping out in my family's record store until I leave! Disney aside I love music, art and drawing...a LOT of drawing. 

I can't wait to move down and make some new friends! ^_^


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

WOW! Uhh, Hi I'm actually an OLD member here and remembered my password for my account.

For those of you that are new, I'm Valerie and it's nice to meet you all!
I'll probably pop up from time to time because I'm in college majoring in Communication Design/New Media.

(I posted this in the Teen Disney board because I used to be very active there, and I completely forgot there's a college board too pfft.)


----------



## abidale

Hey everyone, I'm Abi! I'm starting college in the fall with an intended major in Business Management. Haven't used Disboards in a while but figured now's prime time to get back on since in just a year or two I'm hoping to be applying to the Disney College Program! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TornadoTitan

Hello, new to the Boards so thought I would introduce myself here. I am a medical student, got my degree in Biology and Genetics at Johns Hopkins University in Maryland. Currently taking time off before medical school and in mean time been making a living as a professional artist and also currently writing history books for publishers, but art takes up most of my time. I wish I knew about the Disney College Program, but I don't think I would have had time with my science major but have classmates and friends who are doing it. I just came back from my first ever trip to Orlando and Disney World and was super happy with the trip. Hope to go back again soon.


----------



## Dingdingding

Hi everyone! I'm Jasper, 24 years old, actually born less than two weeks after the opening of Disneyland Paris! I'm (hopefully) about to finish my masters in History in the Netherlands and hope to find a job soon. I actually promised myself to put my first paycheck towards a trip to Disney World. 

When I was a child we almost annually went to Disneyland Paris, since I went to high school regrettably a lot less. Last time there was in 2010 but I will be going again next month and am already planning for a new trip in September. I went to WDW once in 2013 (only Epcot and Animal Kingdom, I was just four days in Orlando including for the flight back) and am planning to go for at least a week in 2018.


----------



## NoTellingHowFarI'llGo

Hi! My name is Amanda. I'm very new here, though I was fairly active about six years back. Since then, I have lost my login information, so I've decided to start anew here.

I'm currently a biology major and only one week away from graduation (_eek_ FINALS). Since I'm one class away from an associates degree in Chemistry, I'll be getting that next semester. I'm an Intern at a local veterinary clinic focusing on small animals and my summer job for the last few years has been at the local children's zoo. I spend a lot of my time working, so I also take care of lab animals as well. 

For the last 3 semesters, I have been researching tuberculosis in regards to antibiotic resistance and (hopefully) some of my research should be published soon. 

I'm planning to apply to the CP program (or PI, if any are available) for the spring 2018 session, so hopefully, I have that to look forward to. For my graduation this year, myself, three friends, and four more of my family members are all roadtripping to Disney (a 20 hour drive for us). That's sure to be the trip of a lifetime


----------



## mickyminnie890

Hello everyone!  My name is Alyssa. I've been on here for quite some time now. I'm usually active during the summers when I have more time. The last time I was on here I was in the Teen Board, but now that I am in college. I decided I would join the College Board. I'm 19 yrs old, and I'm attending community college here in Central Florida to earn my AA. I'm going to be a Sophomore this upcoming Fall semester. Although I guess I currently am since I'm taking two classes over the summer. I will be transfering to UCF in the near future to complete my Computer Science degree, and plan on getting my Master's as well!

I've recently just applied to work for Disney! I have my phone interview this upcoming Monday. So wish me luck, because this will be my first interview ever (my first job too, hopefully).

Anyway, I hope to get to know all of you, and see what The College Board has in store!


----------



## princessabz47

Hey! I'm Abi. I actually posted on this forum before starting college on a different account, but since I completely forgot my password here I am again! I go to the University of Georgia and I'll be a second semester sophomore in the fall. I'm a journalism major and hopefully that won't change again but this is probably my sixth major, haha. I plan on doing my CP sometime in the next few years and can't wait to get to know you guys! I also have a Disney Youtube & Instagram if any of you want to check it out (@abzindisney) and let me know if you have one as well--I would love to follow!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Hello hello hello! I'm really not a new member at all. I've been on the DIS since 2010, mostly on the Teen Board and the TR board, but I thought I might as well introduce myself to the College Board since I lurk around here and comment on occasion. My name's *Timmy*. I'm about to enter my senior year at Skidmore College in NY working on completing my major in Management & Business (with a minor in theater), but I'm a semester behind because I took a semester off to do the DCP this past fall. For my CP, I worked at Magic Kingdom as Custodial, primarily in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. I'm hoping to return to Disney after I graduate either doing another CP or a PI, preferably it'd be the PI, but I'll apply for both because I know either way I'm going to become a FT CM thereafter. 

I like to think I'm very friendly, a tad shy, but friendly and I love answering questions about the CP since those seem to come up a lot so if you have something you want to ask one-on-one or just want to talk, don't be afraid to PM me. You also can follow me on Instagram *@thatdisneykween* or for my Disney photography *@amagnoliainmay*. 

Much love and pixie dust!


----------



## Journeytoimagination

Hi ya! Totally new here, but no stranger to Disney! Just graduated from Cuyamaca with an associates in Communications, and finishing off a certificate in American Sign Language. Attempting to transfer to Fullerton in the spring after a failed attempt at getting into SDSU (COMPACTED!!!), but that's okay because I get a semester to take it easy! 

I practically live at DL, never been to WDW, but I did just get back from my first trip to DLT/ TDS (Definitely not my last!). I have just secured tickets to D23 this July where I will be cosplaying as Baymax! And! Hoping to get into the CP for spring 2018! Wish me luck!


----------



## patrickwilson

hello everyone i am happy to meet with all on forum


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Journeytoimagination said:


> I have just secured tickets to D23 this July where I will be cosplaying as Baymax! And! Hoping to get into the CP for spring 2018! Wish me luck!



Hi! How did you like D23? I went and loved it! It was my first time in America so very exciting.
I'm also hoping for Spring 2018 (as Australian Cultural Exchange). How's your application going so far?


----------



## Maritza Prokop

Hi Suzi. How are you?


----------



## ZooNerd1

Hi all! I'm new to the boards but not necessarily new to The Dis and Disney! My name is Caleb, and I'm a zoology major with a minor in animal science at Southern Illinois University Carbondale.

It's hard to believe that next year, I'll be preparing to graduate. Toward the end of my freshman year of college, I discoved the DisUnplugged on Youtube and loved it. It was so much fun listening to people that love/appreciate Disney just as much (probably even more) than I did! I have been going to Disney World practically my entire life. So far, I have been to Walt Disney World about 19 times and to Disneyland once! While I love the movies, I geek-out the most about the parks. The boards and these podcasts have made me appreciate everything Disney so much more!

While the most magical park, for me, is the Magic Kingdom, my roots in zoology and my experience in zoos has put Animal Kingdom in a very special place in my heart! I'm so excited to be connecting with other Disney fans beyond my own circles.

I'm considering the CP and maybe applying for some zoology-related internships after graduation. I can't wait to nerd-out and talk about animals, Disney's Animal Kingdom, and anything Disney parks through these threads!

Well, that's all I got! Have a good day, all!


----------



## Crristy

Hello Everyone!! My name is Christina and I am from Las Vegas, Nevada! I am currently finishing up my bachelors in Psychology at UNLV, I can't believe I graduate in the spring then I am off to graduate school for a Masters in Marriage and Family Therapy. I'm so excited to begin that new chapter of my life and be able to have an impact and enter such a rewarding and humbling career. 

I have been to Disneyland 3 times the last being my high school gradnite in 2014. That was the craziest/messiest experience that today I still can't believe happened. Sadly I haven't been to WDW since I was under 10 and lived on the east coast. But that will be changing soon because there is trip planning in the works!

My favorite Disney park (besides the Magic Kingdom because come on that's everyone's answer) is the Animal Kingdom. I love seeing all the different aspects and nods to the cultures being represented, plus seeing the animals duh. My dream is to one day go on the ABD trip to Africa fingers crossed that will happen! 

I'm excited to hear back from everyone and feel free to message me if you want to chat


----------



## DrAlbertFalls

Hi everyone! My name is Lauren. It's time to resurrect this thread!

I'm 18 and a huge Disney nerd. I've been to WDW 5 times and DLR twice, but once was when I was so young I don't remember it. I'd love to go on a Disney cruise sometime! My favorite Disney attraction is the Jungle Cruise (username much?)

I will read anything, even if I don't enjoy it. It might have something to do with a bit of pride haha. I guess I don't want to admit there's a book I can't read (hint: there is. Anna Karenina)!

I'm starting my freshman year at a community college near me and I just applied for the 2019 spring DCP! I'm hoping I get denied so I can apply for the 2019 fall program. I've heard it's a more guaranteed acceptance. 

Have a lovely day, everyone!


----------



## tayloratdisney

Hi all! I'm new to the Disboards but a Disney Expert! 
I spent a year working for Disney on the Disney College Program and loved it -- I worked merch at Goofy's Candy Co and merch in Epcot Future World. If you have any questions about the college program please ask me!
I've also been to DLR twice and DLP once! It's the number one item on my bucket list to travel to all of the Disney theme parks.
After my College Program I moved to Orlando permanently and I'm now a passholder and go to the parks twice a week! I also have a Disney blog, http://tayloratdisney.com where I post all about Disney and Orlando!

Looking forward to getting to know y'all!


----------



## PracticallyPrincessPeyton

Hello all! My name is Peyton!

I'm 19 and I'm a freshman at SCAD with a major in animation. The goal is to work for Disney Animation Studios  I'm also interested in imagineering and being able to do some work in both.

I'm definitely going to apply to the CP at sometime in the near future but I have a lot of anxiety about the process and the effect it will have on my schooling. I would like to graduate on time but it's not really an option to do the CP and not postpone graduation at the same time. I'm hoping to get a little bit of insight on that from others who have done the CP. I thought I knew everything about the CP, but I actually know nothing when it comes to what that will mean for my school situation. SOS.

I've been to WDW about 5 or 6 times and may be planning another trip in the upcoming year. I'm sooo excited!!

Cheers!


----------



## valex

My name is Alex, I’m 20 years old, and I’m currently studying history in college!

Obviously, I’m head-over-heels for everything Disney, and I find it impossible to pick one favorite movie or character. However, I am really fond of Ursula! My theatre group did The Little Mermaid as our spring show, and I got to play her! She’s just so cool, and has some of the best songs, you know? Other than her, though, I guess my favorite mascot character (if he counts) is Oswald!! I fell in love with him after playing Epic Mickey as a kid, and started collecting his merch.

I’ve got my fingers crossed that I’ll make it into the college program, and my stomach is in knots right now as I wait to hear back. I hope I get the chance to go, and I hope the same for all of you guys!


----------



## LucyNarniafan21

Hi everyone! My name is Lucy and I am 21 years old studying retail management/fashion merchandising in college. Truth be told, I am a Disney geek. My favorite from them has to be their production of the Chronicles of Narnia the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe. I can't really decide between the princesses. I usually leans towards Rapunzel or Jasmine because I like mint and purple was my color when I was little. I am hoping to get into the college program someday! It is my dream since I got to go there in 2013, Best time ever!


----------



## Musings

I am not new - I joined this board back after I was accepted as merchandise in spring advantage 2013. I had no idea what the college program was and I had freaked out. So this board gave me all the good information about what I needed to bring and what I could expect moving down there! Then I went on to finish my DCP, went back to university, finished my degree, then did an IT Security & Compliance professional internship in spring 2016! Then moved on to another company since then. I am not sure if I would ever return to work for Disney but I do know some people that work in the IT space there currently.


----------



## PigletJoy

Hi everyone!
My name is Joy, I am 18 years old and I LOVE Disney!


----------



## Xochitl Solorzano

Hi everyone!! My name is Xochitl (Sochi) I'm 18 and a Mechanical Engineering major at Cal Poly Pomona. I love everything Disney, especially the parks. I've been to Disneyland countless of times as I love minutes away and been to WDW once and Disneyland Paris once as well. My dream is to be an engineer at WDI one day!!


----------



## Marinad123

important topic!


----------



## bitey

Hi everyone!
I'm Mal (Or Jamie! I answer to both, honestly), I'm 31 and going to be attending the DCP in Spring 2020!
 I'm a full time student at the Academy of Art University in SF, aiming for a degree in Illustration, with another bachelor's degree in Liberal Arts all wrapped up. 

I hadn't been to WDW since I was *very* young, around 4, but my boyfriend LOVES WDW and we wound up going about 5 times in the last 3 years- with another trip coming up in November! It's definitely become our vacation spot. 
Can't wait to see everyone in the Spring!


----------



## prismdreams

Hey guys! I'm part of DCP Spring Advantage 2020!

Name is Audrey, this is my first time applying and I got accepted. I'm from Socal, LA area. Been living here since 2005, originally from Woodland Hills, the San Fernando Valley. Majoring in Communications, eventually pursuing Disney careers when I arrive in FL.

I've never been to Orlando let alone WDW parks before and it feels kind of daunting but a good kind. I lived a year in Brooklyn, NY and a month in Watertown, TN but I've never went out farther than this. It's coming up so am freaking out and can't wait to get started at my job at DCP!


----------



## MaddieB223

Hi everyone!
I'm Maddie, I'm 20 and currently a sophomore in college! I'm a double major (Elementary Education & Spanish)! Sadly because of the rigor of my coursework I can't do DCP  but I am a DIS-er in college!


----------



## uhhorphan

Hi,

I am Charles,

Pompano Beach Florida USA. I lived in Orlando, Florida as a child. I... I have been here for well over 11 years. I need a life.

Thanks.
Charles Galofre


----------



## HeyItsMeeTee

Hi i'm Theresa! I'm 22 years old and just finished my first CP and loved it so much! I worked attractions at Toy Story Land in Hollywood Studios! I adored my baby attraction (Alien Swirling Saucers) with all my heart! I stayed at Vista Way and started at a Fall 2019 Cp and extended through Spring 2020 but had to leave early due to COVID-19. It really was the best 7 months of my life and I highly recommend you all do it. I did my program after I graduated from the University of Connecticut with a Bachelor's in Biology in May of 2019. My favorite park is DHS, fav ride is Pirates, favorite park show is Fantasmic!, favorite season in Disney is fall (HALLOWEEN) and favorite snack is a Mickey Premium Bar! My dream is to go back and try for parade performer! If you have any questions about the CP let me know!


----------



## disneychemist

Hello! I'm a Disney World fan and chemistry graduate student from the Detroit, Michigan area. 22 year old male here. Love travel, tennis, cooking, board games, biking, hiking, and of course, Disney! I've been to Disney World just under 10 times and to Disneyland Paris once.

Most of my time these days is spent on my research, TAing, or taking classes, but I would love some fellow Disney fans to chat with for a study break, so feel free to message me!


----------



## PxmpkinSpice

Hi I'm Emma! I'm currently a senior in high school, but I really like Disney and am interested in the Disney College Program! My favorite ride is the Haunted Mansion, my favorite princess is Sleeping Beauty/Aurora, and my favorite non-princess Disney character is Marie from the Aristocats!


----------



## SparklingBelle

Hi! I'm Belle - no, my parents didn't name me after Princess Belle or Tinkerbell, it's just a fun coincidence. * *I'm currently enrolled at a community college in my small hometown in Texas, USA, and am (hopefully!) set to get my A.S. in Business Management by Summer 2021. My true passion lies within the history and science fields, but business is what my parents wanted me to go after, hence why I went after it. I'm carefully looking at Disney's College Program as something to do once I get my A.S. The only reason I'm not jumping on it is because of Covid-19, plus some chronic health problems I have.

I've been to Disney World multiple times, and hope to go there again in a few years!


----------



## Heamic08

Hi, I'm Heather. I'm 20 years old and am studying at Georgia State University. 

I am a big lover of animals. I have 5 cats, 3 dogs, and a hamster!

My favorite Disney movies are Big Hero 6, Tangled, Mulan, Frozen, and the Emperor's New Groove.

Excited to meet everyone and hopefully will join in on discussions. (I can be shy )


----------



## lacweal

Hey, I'm Braden. I'm currently at the Central Connecticut State University.

Aiming for a Management Information Systems bachelor's and I'm also minoring in tourism. 

I've been going to the parks almost every year since 2006. Favorite things to do in any Disney park is to ride the Haunted Mansion and have a Dole Whip.

Looking for like-minded people, so hello to you all!


----------

